#lubuntu 2011-08-29
<philipballew> yo everyone. when i try to install 11.04 on my desktop the screen is really blury when the gui starts to load.
<bioterror> press automatic screen adjustment from your display ;)
<philipballew> maybe.
<philipballew> let me see bioterror
<philipballew> it might need the drivers. but this is a new monitor
<bioterror> what drivers?-)
<philipballew> well i did a fresh install last week.the screen showed fine on my old monitor, but now the now one looks like crap
<philipballew> ya dig bioterror
<bioterror> w00t?
<bioterror> did you check your monitor settings
<bioterror> that it's set to 60Hz if LCD/TFT
<bioterror> and correct resolution
<bioterror> just checking
<philipballew> i cant even see the screen. its all static
<bioterror> as I've never had any blurry image
<bioterror> philipballew, are you using HD-15 or DVI?
<philipballew> whats that again?
<bioterror> cable
<philipballew> its hooked up via vga
<bioterror> is your singal analog or digital
<bioterror> is it possible to use DVI?
<bioterror> as DVI will offer always the best image quality
<philipballew> its analog
<philipballew> no. comp doesnt have a port
<philipballew> i might post on a form bioterror
<silverarrow_> could there be a reason some sites are slow to connect?
<silverarrow_> lately I have trouble with transmission and irc
<silverarrow_> taking for ever to connect
<silverarrow_> does that sound just weird?
<phillw> my IRC is fine, but some web pages take a while. Then again when at home the link is not very fast :)
<silverarrow_> so, I might be my connection?
<silverarrow_> most sites load fine though
<silverarrow_> transmission have been a bit weird
<silverarrow_> I am connected to two seeders, or one seeder and one peer. It takes for ever to download, a lot of the time not downloading at all
<bioterror> are you behind NAT?
<bioterror> is your port forwarded?
<silverarrow_> I have no ida
<silverarrow_> idea
<bioterror> start from those
<silverarrow_> and when I am finished downloading and seeding to two peers, there is hardly any upload at all?
<silverarrow_> oh, so NAT issues are real
<silverarrow_> for a while there I thought it was a snarky remark
<silverarrow_> lol
<silverarrow_> rather tricky issues
<silverarrow_> I shall need some time on it
<silverarrow_> I have a closed port
<bioterror> wonder why torrent works not so well
<silverarrow_> lol
<silverarrow_> but what to do?
<bioterror> take your routers manual in your hands and read how to do a port forward
<silverarrow_> darn, the router is on the second floor, and my neighbor isn't home
<silverarrow_> we share internet
<leszek> hi
<phillw> hi leszek
<silverarrow> how do I close Transmission if it resists ending?
<uris> silverarrow: use the CLI
<silverarrow> the what?
<silverarrow> worked
<silverarrow> I mean Ctrl Q
<bluelight> i read that lubuntu only requires 2gigs installed. --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements Where can i get a lubuntu iso ? or flash dish image ?
<bluelight> disk*
<bluelight> i am currently using easypeasy.
<bluelight> it used my whole 4gig ssd
<silverarrow> is anyone willing to test putty with me?
 * bluelight does not golf :P
<silverarrow> lol
<bluelight> :)
<silverarrow> you know, the computer to computer communication
<bluelight> nope. i do not know... i am currently seeking a lubuntu install cd before it is time to goto work
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> any problems?
<bluelight> i realize pu and tty have different meanings though :)
<bluelight> i do not know where to get it
<silverarrow> oh let me
<bluelight> you know where to get the current lubuntu iso ?
<bluelight> or what ever form it is distributed in ..
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> what distro do you need?
<bluelight> i tried EB4 but it seems as though they are more concerned with their "full time jobs" then hassling with eeebuntu any more
<silverarrow> 32-64 bit?
<bluelight> i have a 32bit asus netbook
<bluelight> 4gig ssd , 512 system ram. ...
<silverarrow> with som GB hard drive space?
<bluelight> 900MHz
<silverarrow> all fine
<bluelight> the hard drive is a SSD (flash drive)
<bluelight> $gig
<bluelight> 4Gig*
<silverarrow> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> rather minimal
<bluelight> yes, who is gilir ?
<bluelight> i was reluctent to get a machanicle HDD because of power consumption
<silverarrow> I'm not shore, but that is the download I used
<bluelight> thanks...
<silverarrow> I have a regular IDE 320GB in an old loptop, it runs lubuntu all fine
<silverarrow> 1GB ram and 700MHz cpu
<bluelight> it alows for plugging in a seperate ssd seated next to the system ram. the four gig is soldered  on the board
<bluelight> yes, my ubuntu (current version) runs well with 1gig of ram on my laptop. it rarely demands more then 1/2
<silverarrow> lubuntu has 256 recommended
<bluelight> 690 megs system ram now... kvirc, firefox, pidgin, thunderbird, dropbox, and a download happening... it has made use of less then 500megs swap
<silverarrow> 512 should be all fine
<bluelight> windows could never accomplish this ...
<silverarrow> my other computer has 3GB RAM and 750GB HD, but will not take lubuntu easily
<bluelight> sweet, my 512 netbook will be fine :) i dare not use a swap partition for preservation of my SSD
<silverarrow> I'm not shore about ssd really
<bluelight> why does the 3gig system have troubles with lubuntu?
<silverarrow> it will not boot
<silverarrow> sort of resists the ubuntu boot up
<silverarrow> a bit weird
<silverarrow> puppy linux boots fine though
<silverarrow> but I need a hard drive install really, not just frugal
<bluelight> flash storage has a low number of write cycles before it becomes unstable , unlike a spinning disk whos metal serface can be magneticly altered freely with little concern.
<silverarrow> yes I know, just a regular usb memory stick?
<bluelight> flash is more like a rewritable CD
<silverarrow> I know there are 1TB hard drive flash version these days
<silverarrow> I think they are optional on new stationary macs and hps
<silverarrow> so this is a SSD with IDE input?
<silverarrow> or just regular USB?
<bluelight> no.. pci-e ssd --> image of one at amazon --> http://www.amazon.com/16GB-SaberTooth-AA-50mm-PATA-Mini-9/dp/B002E6YYMI?SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-r-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002E6YYMI
<bluelight> i do not know the detials
<bluelight> i lost interest in electronics...
<silverarrow> looks fine
<bluelight> i doubt 1TB will fit in flash memory for a sane cost
<bluelight> if at all. if so, would be a lage board
<silverarrow> I have no idea really, I just noticed the new top of the line models come with flash hard drives as an option
<silverarrow> same price as regular sata drive
<silverarrow> new technology is always ridiculously expensive, in 5 years it's mainstream
<bluelight> here is a likely explination for your statement of an existing 1TB flash device --> https://fakeflashnews.wordpress.com/2010/09/29/kingston-dt200-offers-new-capacity-%E2%80%93-1tb-usb-flash-memory-stick-the-biggest-capacity-for-a-usb-flash-drive-is-available-from-aliexpress-com-wholesale-cost-for-dt200-is-not-expensive-it-is-c/
<silverarrow> I doubt what I read was fake, I mean it was HPs home pages I think
<bluelight> ok...
<bluelight> then it would not be flash, it would be a spinning disk type HDD
<bluelight> netbooks have extreemly small HDD though..
<bluelight> smaller then 2.5 i think
<silverarrow> no, still 2,5 but superslim
<bluelight> oh... thanks
<bluelight> download is compelte, thanks for the link
<silverarrow> oh,  you are correct
<bluelight> how can i assist you with putty ?
<silverarrow> i see   mac book air has a 1.8 inc hard drive
<bluelight> you found a hdd smaller then 2.5 ?
<bluelight> ahh ...
<silverarrow> do you have putty?
<bluelight> well, i am sure i can install it...
<bluelight> if you tell me what to do for this test... i will do my part
<silverarrow> I what to try if it works on this laptop
<bluelight> ok, i will check for putty, brb
<silverarrow> I found it in package manager
<bluelight> im am checking ubuntu software center
<silverarrow> i see, you are in ubuntu
<silverarrow> am an in lubuntu now
<bluelight> PuTTY Terminal Emulator ?
<silverarrow> yes
<bluelight> yes, the netbook is for work... it alows me to read my PDF books when i am not driving
<bluelight> installing
<silverarrow> it's a tiny thing
<bluelight> putty running
<bluelight> now what ?
<silverarrow> I'm not shore lol
<silverarrow> my ip is 80.213.97.81
<bluelight> i do not know how to operate putty
<bluelight> what is the command  to connect to your ip address ?
<silverarrow> that is what I want to try out
<silverarrow> you have to fill it in
<silverarrow> you can just goohttp://whatismyipaddress.com/
<silverarrow> I have to fill out yours too i think
<silverarrow> are you in putty configuration now?
<bluelight> i am looking over "help" in putty...
<bluelight> i do nto see aconfiguration options that would not take more time then i have .... it seems i would have to learn how to use putty first to be of any use to you
<bluelight> it apears to be a scripting language rather then a list of commands
<silverarrow> ??
<bluelight> o_O
<bluelight> it has commands for desision making
<silverarrow> I open putty, and end up on a config page
<bluelight> you do O_o
<silverarrow> mayb later then
<bluelight> perhaps another person. i seem to have already made an error
<silverarrow> maybe not
<bluelight> thanks for the link..
<bluelight> how so ?
<silverarrow> maybe it's a bit different in ubuntu, but it shouldn't really
<bluelight> no it shouldnt
<bluelight> my only other optiion is to install PuTTY SSH Client
<silverarrow> PuTTY 2010-12-08 copyright simon tathham
<silverarrow> tatham
<silverarrow> hmm, maybe that's it then, you have too putty alternatives in package manager?
<silverarrow> There only one putty option in synaptic package manager, which is sort of the lubuntu version of Ubuntu software centre
<bluelight> yes, i am installing PuTTY ssh client now
<silverarrow> well, Ubuntu used to have package manager too
<bluelight> yes, i can run synaptic...
<bluelight> nope.... not your version
<silverarrow> oh, I downloaded about two or three days ago
<silverarrow> ?
<bluelight> may be a repository listed in lubuntu that is not listed in ubuntu
<silverarrow> maybe
<silverarrow> bioterror ?
<daveo> is there a way if I get to grub and  tell it to boot a cd, not winXP or Lubuntu 9.04 which is installed on harddrive?
<bluelight> O_o huh
<silverarrow> daveo, should be
<silverarrow> he is one of the clever guys ehre
<silverarrow> bioterror I mean
<silverarrow> sorry lol
<daveo> well, that's good, but what do I enter?
<daveo> go to rescue mode and try and mount the cdrom from there?
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy?
<silverarrow> no, you should have a grub menu of sorts
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey silverarrow
<silverarrow> boot, then quickly press tab or somthing
<daveo> right, but it doesn't show a cdrom, so tab?
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy, do you have any idea about Putty in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> daveo, I think you have to go in bios
<IAmNotThatGuy> erm! nope. Lemme have a look. 10 mins
<silverarrow> bioterror tricked me into putty from package manager
<daveo> somehow, someway, this old, old computer now refuses to boot off CD, no matter where I place it in the bios boot order
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> it is a bit reluctant
<daveo> i might have screwed / messed up cabling when replacing burned out cd drive some ages ago
<silverarrow> though it is an option in Bios?
<daveo> right
<silverarrow>  boot up from usb drive then?
<daveo> that's not an option in bios
<silverarrow> you often have to boot with usb preconnected to get that option though
<silverarrow> there is away about that too
<daveo> i'll go try , the puter's in the next room, got puppy on a usb stick
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, what bioterror told? can you just explain?
<IAmNotThatGuy> daveo, on the startup, you have to make the BIOS find the CDROM first and boot it
<IAmNotThatGuy> go to BIOS settings (mostly F2)
<IAmNotThatGuy> there you can find the option
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy, he recommended putty for communication computer to computer
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, okay and what is your issue now?
<IAmNotThatGuy> putty is the easiest GUI way of connecting
<silverarrow> daveo, does you bios let you arrange priority for booting?
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy, I was going to try it out and get some help from bluelight, but we sort see totally different picture when opening putty
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, imagebin link please
<IAmNotThatGuy> that might be due to the version changes
<silverarrow> there's only one version in lubuntu it seems
<silverarrow> at least package manager
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, and also avoid pinging people who helped you before and have no idea now =]. coz some of them might be away. use Short forms of their nick
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy it seems I can't copy putty?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !imagebin | silverarrow
<silverarrow> picture I mean
<ubot5> silverarrow: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy, no stage before pasting
<IAmNotThatGuy> No PrtScn button??
<IAmNotThatGuy> O_o?
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy, ok, I am a bit daft at this
<silverarrow> I have a prtScr button but how to use it lol
<bioterror> you press it
<bioterror> and then you look into your ~/
<IAmNotThatGuy> just press Alt+ PrtScr
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, :P
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, alt + print screen, are you using windows or what+
<bioterror> ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, look at your back :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> yep. Currently working window
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170177
<silverarrow> sorry, majorly slow
<silverarrow> first time
<bioterror> !ssh | silverarrow
<ubot5> silverarrow: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<silverarrow> did it work IAmNotThatGuy?
<silverarrow> though I have a feeling you are exactly that guy
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, yep and follow bio
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, he is all yours =]. /me is not in a good mood
<bioterror> me neither
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, :P
<bioterror> I had a worse workday
<silverarrow> sorry
<bioterror> mostly listening to some music
<IAmNotThatGuy> argh!
<silverarrow> we can put it off to a better time
 * IAmNotThatGuy is listening to the song that he posted in his fb wall ^_^
<bioterror> using SSH is not a magic
<silverarrow> though we live on earth, will it ever come?
<bioterror> you install openssh-server
<bioterror> you connect to that with ssh client
<bioterror> just some basic stuff
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, no probs. read the link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<silverarrow> bioterror, I just wanted to try it out,
<bioterror> dont try, you might get hooked!
<silverarrow> though I think blulight is gone by now, installing lubuntu to SSD
<bioterror> look at me
<bioterror> I'm taking SSH connection even from my toaster to my servers
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, probles comes on each day. cant stop helping others for that ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> problems*
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, do you know the full form of SSH? :P
 * IAmNotThatGuy hides
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, what full form?
<silverarrow> bioterro, the aeropress has come in handy, I shattered my press can, well the glass part
<daveo> i'm part way there, getting it to boot off usb - now to put antix on stick instead of puppy, thanks for the suggestion silverarrow
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, did you know SSH is a finnish invention, just like IRC ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, learn something kiddo :P
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, and Linux Kernel ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<silverarrow> daveo, is it working?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, but you are not those guys :P
<silverarrow> daveo, one often has to fiddle a bit with stuff like this, but there  are ways about ut
<silverarrow> it
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, have you ever been a part of an invention? :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, he left :P
<silverarrow> who dares to test putty on my old laptop?
<silverarrow> oh
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, try typing the first three letter of a name you wanna mention and press tab. (autofil)
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> I didn't know that
 * IAmNotThatGuy steps back and moves bioterror to the front
<silverarrow> darn long nick you have lol
<silverarrow> with shit key and all
<silverarrow> shift*
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, xD
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<silverarrow> pidgin closed
<silverarrow> noone dares to try out putty?
<silverarrow> wimps
<silverarrow> never mind,
<bioterror> silverarrow, you're still behind NAT
<bioterror> learn more about networking
<silverarrow> bioterror, yes, closed ports and all
<silverarrow> though, my neighbor is home I think
<silverarrow> I mean, he has the router in his flat
<silverarrow> we share an old house,
<silverarrow> yeah, I should learn more about networking
<silverarrow> anyone by the computer?
<silverarrow> I am searching through the Tor packages, and there's lots of them
<silverarrow> anyone using Tor?
#lubuntu 2011-08-30
<phillw> silverarrow: I'm here for a few minutes.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> nice to see you phillw
<silverarrow> do you know about Tor, I see it's in package manager
<silverarrow> I'm at a loss which to mark of for
<phillw> silverarrow: I'd follow this guidance :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<silverarrow> oh great
<silverarrow> thanks
<phillw> ahh. they say to head over to https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en to get the most up to date version.
<silverarrow> noted
<phillw> but, have a good read through, it is up to date.
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I do fuzz a bit when it's outside package manager
<silverarrow> a bit worrying if so
<silverarrow> ;- )
<phillw> silverarrow: one day you will learn about VM's :P
<silverarrow> phillw do you know anything about gnome player
<silverarrow> I have manager to add gecko and moonlight (I think) and it streams online tv
<phillw> apart from the fact I don't use it... not a lot. I use VLC :)
<silverarrow> I ruined my vlc
<silverarrow> nothing plays
<silverarrow> well it plays, but no picture only audio
<phillw> re-instal it. select 'complete removal'
<silverarrow> I got to adventurous updated to the latest, and added nightlies
<phillw> silverarrow: when you get adventorous... get a VM installed... much safer :P
<silverarrow> I don't dare to mess with gnome or mplayer know, as it works, all except play some donwloaded youtube
<silverarrow> VM?
 * silverarrow googles VM
<phillw> Virtual Machine. You install a system, you break it, then learn :D
<phillw> meanwhile, your actual computer is un touched... Very useful, and when jmarsdenq finally tells me why my addons do not work, it will be even better :)
<silverarrow> ajajaj
<silverarrow> but really cool
<phillw> I run the inital installs on it. There is an older version on synaptics, but I was told to use the latest one.
<phillw> silverarrow: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<phillw> Yikes... 02:00!!! Better head for bed!
<silverarrow> good night
<silverarrow> sleep well
<silverarrow> see you another day phillw
<JadedJacob> Hi, How well will Lubuntu run on an athlon classic 1.2ghz with 768MB ram and built in 8mb video (shudder)
<silverarrow> fine
<silverarrow> light and easy
<silverarrow> i have lubuntu on a packard bell 1GB RAM, 700MHz cpu, 320 hard drive, no idea about video card
<silverarrow> runs like any regular windows 7 computer
<silverarrow> only issue is adobe flash player, needs a bit more cpu
<silverarrow> like yours
<silverarrow> JadedJacob: still here?
<JadedJacob> yeah sorry, was away for a bit
<JadedJacob> well this just for a basic internet + divx videos setup ;)
<silverarrow> should go smooth
<silverarrow> you have burned the cd?
<silverarrow> booted live?
<enrico_> ciao, im from italy i downloaded/installed wine in lubuntu 11.04 but i dont know how to start it
<bioterror> !wine | enrico_
<ubot5> enrico_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<IAmNotThatGuy> good work bioterror =]. bbl
<enrico_> join #winehq
<bioterror> enrico_, read the whole FAQ before you ask questions in #winehq
<bioterror> not FAQ, but the documentation from that site
<bittin> Somone wants a Mac LC?
<kvarley> When I open LXTerminal it creates a black area on the screen. If I move the window over the black area it gets rid of the black area. Is this a graphics driver glitch?
<bioterror> I have same kind of problems on openbox with urxvt
<bioterror> sometimes browser stuff gets into terminal when changing desktop
<bioterror> it's annoying
<thebastl> oi
<thebastl> when i have 4 virtual desktops
<thebastl> and i want to switch to deskt on left side while being on the first of the four
<thebastl> nothing happens
<thebastl> in ubuntu it just goes to 4
<thebastl> is it possible to have same behavior in lubuntu?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> so when you're in workspace #1 and you press ctrl+alt+arrow left, you should get into workspace #4?
<thebastl> jep
<thebastl> other question
<thebastl> is there any easy way to get ubuntu one working?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone download video streams?
<silverarrow> I am trying to get this one on my hard disk
<silverarrow> http://vimeo.com/couchmode/user484508/videos/sort:newest/24567281
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I can watch them from the internet
<bioterror> downloading a vimeo video now
<silverarrow> how?
<silverarrow> clever bioterror
<bioterror> with google
<silverarrow> hmm
<bioterror> works like a charm
<bioterror> http://ossguy.com/?p=172
#lubuntu 2011-08-31
<hugodidier> Hi
<hugodidier> Hi guys can i help to config sylpheed?
<hugodidier> configured sucefull guys thanks! :-D
<iamfennec> hi is anyone up ?
 * iamfennec pokes the room 
<iamfennec> is there anyone awake that can offer a hand to a new lubuntu user?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> if I can lend
<iamfennec> oh sweet i thought nobody was around
<bioterror> almost always someone is
<iamfennec> well i'm pretty new to linux in general and was useing ubuntu
<iamfennec> then someone turned me towards lubuntu because my computer is a bit on the older side and it runs better
<iamfennec> and it does
<iamfennec> but i'm alittle stuck with a few things
<iamfennec> like i just installed wine and it didn't turn up in my drop down list
<iamfennec> is there a setting or something that i'm doing wrong or does lubuntu rely on terminal way more then ubuntu
<iamfennec> because i'm lost when it come to knowing the terminal protocal
<iamfennec> sorry hope i didn't miss the answer
<iamfennec> bioterror ?
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> I'm at work ;)
<iamfennec> thats not a prob
<bioterror> !wine | iamfennec
<ubot5> iamfennec: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bioterror> that's all I know about wine, I've couple of times played Fallout using WINE
<bioterror> and that's all :D
<iamfennec> i've had it installed on ubuntu and it gave its own listing in the dropdown with everything installed in its dropdown
<bioterror> lxde menu reads .desktop -files from /usr/share/applications/ folder
<iamfennec> when i installed it in lubuntu it never loged it in the dropdown
<bioterror> if you mean that "start" -menu in your statusbar
<iamfennec> yes
<bioterror> that's the reason
<iamfennec> thats what i'm talking about
<iamfennec> ok so is there a way to add a folder location to the lxde so it will read the programs that i add after the fact ?
<iamfennec> i don't know the infastructure at all
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#To_start.2BAC8-run_Windows_programs_using_Wine
<JadedJacob> Would it be possible to setup VirtualBox on lubuntu and run vista on a machine with 2GB RAM and a  dual core 1.7ghz cpu?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> !virtualbox | JadedJacob
<ubot5> JadedJacob: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bioterror> remember, Vista likes RAM ;)
<JadedJacob> yeah
<JadedJacob> :(
<JadedJacob> I could give it 1GB ;)
<bioterror> or if you dont surf web much at the time, you can give easily 1.5GB
<iamfennec> i'm still really lost
<iamfennec> i don't see that wine works on lubuntu
<iamfennec> just the standard version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi
<bioterror> iamfennec, as I said, that menu reads all the stuff from /usr/share/applications/, that's why you dont get your installed wine stuff there
<bioterror> hi JohnDoe_71Rus
<JadedJacob> but won't virtualbox and lubuntu need at least 1gb ?
<JadedJacob> 2GB total
<iamfennec> ok so my question was can i add a folder location to the lxde so it will ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> need some help with pcmanfm. is it good place?
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, just ask ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pcmanfm %U result no file or folder
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 10.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> update from lxde and lubuntu-desktop ppa
<bioterror> hmm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3 times repeat. lubuntu in virtual box and ubuntu 10.04 + lxde and lubuntu-desktop ppa
<bioterror> Guest21521, WAKEUP
<bioterror> Guest21521, waky waky waky
<bioterror> iamfennec, you can create .desktop file to your Desktop with certain launch parameters
<iamfennec> ok i would need a compleate walk though on that lol
<bioterror> iamfennec, take example from /usr/share/applications/
<iamfennec> is there a linux for dummies book out there hahaha
<bioterror> and change exec and some things to match ;)
<iamfennec> ok i'll try
<bioterror> Unit19, run pcmanfm %U in terminal
<Unit19> No such file or directory
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, you're not alone ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: this comand start FM from menu.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but i can't see files and folder
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, edit /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm.desktop
<bioterror> if that's the one that has exec=pcmanfm %U
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pcmanfm2 0.9.8+git-6240436419-0ubuntu1~lucid3
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, with leafpad or nano or vim
<iamfennec> is there a help doc built into the os like in wins?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm.desktop exist /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm2.desktop with Exec=pcmanfm %U command
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> edit pcmanfm2 then and remove %U for example
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just in console pcmanfm not the same?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> if you run in terminal just command: pcmanfm
<bioterror> does it work?
<bioterror> without %U
<bioterror> let's try that first, before we edit that
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no effect
<bioterror> it doesnt work at all?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> gotta think :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pastebin.com/RwRVgPy9 .xsessions-error
<bioterror> looks empty
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/RwRVgPY9
<JohnDoe_71Rus> afk to 40 minuts
<JadedJacob> Is there an equivilaint of PowerToysXP for Vista?
<JadedJacob> whoops wrong channel
<Unit193> Haha! Yep, major wrong channel :P
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: i'm back. any ideas?
<bioterror> not yet
<bioterror> been rather busy :D
<bioterror> Unit193, do you have problems with pcmanfm launching from menu?
<Unit193> No, checking .desktop file now
<bioterror> you can launch it from the terminal without a problem?
<Unit193> Exec=pcmanfm %U in desktop, but that fails from terminal :P
<bioterror> what about without %U
<Unit193> No, that one is fine
<JohnDoe_71Rus> menu - Run  pcmanfm and pcmanfm %U not work to
<JohnDoe_71Rus> desktop, folders and icons is pcmanfm to? can be problem to start another pcmanfm process?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04. LXDE session and Lubuntu session. One computer. In LXDE session right btn menu = "create, copy...". in Lubuntu session right btn menu = LXDE "applications, desktops, reload config.." For Lubuntu session need menu "create, copy..."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> that differents?
<weakref> hi guys, I've downloaded a minimal cd of lubuntu in order to install it on my p4 3.20ghz/256mb ram
<weakref> it run fine but when i try to click on "install lubuntu" it freeze
<weakref> or installation does not start
<weakref> any way to start installation without the entire ui?
<bioterror> !mini | weakref
<ubot5> weakref: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> weakref, and when you get to console you run command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<weakref> that's strange because that cd start with UI and an icon "Install Lubuntu" on desktop
<weakref> oops just crashed ubiquity
<weakref> :?
<weakref> nothing the installer won't start :(
<bioterror> ofcourse you can check what's under /var/log/
<bioterror> like /var/log/messages
<usr13> I've installed lubuntu* on a regular 11.04 ubuntu system, and lxpanelctl commands do not work.
<usr13> Anyone know how to fix it?
<usr13> "lxpanelctl run"  does nothing.
<usr13> "lxpanelctl menu"  does nothing.
<usr13> etc.
<usr13> hummm.... I killed lxpanel and restarted it, and the lxpanelctl commands work now.
<eldapp> Hello fiends
<eldapp> Is it safe to do a dist-upgrade from Lubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 in the update manager. I couldnt install 11.04 from disc
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I've done it few times
<eldapp> thanks i will try
<bioterror> do-release-upgrade
<bioterror> sudo before that command ;)
<eldapp> ok
<JadedJacob> hi.
<JadedJacob> What is new in 11.04 compared to 10.10 ?
<bioterror> mostly less bugs
<bioterror> and different theme
<JadedJacob> ok cool
<bioterror> like fixed xdg
<JadedJacob> i just got a bit confused with ubuntu updating with unity
<JadedJacob> This OS looks amazingly fast
<bioterror> I hope it feels too
<JadedJacob> whats the default install size?
<bioterror> it was around 2GB
<bioterror> was it 2.3GB
<JadedJacob> oh yep.
<bioterror> 11.10 is going to be really good looking ;)
<bioterror> can hardly wait
<JadedJacob> whats the best way to get divx codecs, dvd, setup ?
<bioterror> JadedJacob, I've preferred VLC
<bioterror> even if it's a QT instead of GTK
<JadedJacob> i'm trying to install open office, do i select 'linux intel DEB' or 'linux x86-64 DEB'
<JadedJacob> The cpu is a dual core 1.7ghz cpu with only 32bit instruction set.
<bioterror> with 11.04 you will be using LibreOffice
<bioterror> and that's found from the repos
<bioterror> so if you're going to upgrade to 11.04, you will have LibreOffice (which is good ;)
<JadedJacob> you prefer it over openoffice
<bioterror> we all do
<bioterror> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/faq/general-faq/why-was-libreoffice-launched/
<JadedJacob> cool
<JadedJacob> how about firefox?
<JadedJacob> or are you a chromium fan ;)
<bioterror> I'm using Chromium
<bioterror> it had a working sync before FireFox ;)
<JadedJacob> do you use compiz?
<bioterror> (so did Opera before Chromium, but all the adblocks did suck)
<bioterror> no I do not use
<bioterror> I have better use for my graphics card
<ubuntu_> HI
<bioterror> hi again
<ubuntu_> how do i get flash working in lubuntu
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> do you use any linux download managers?
<bioterror> what do you mean?
<ubuntu_> something that downloads with multiple connections
<bioterror> like transmission :---------D
<bioterror> and no, I dont use such things for the WWW
<ubuntu_> ooosh what is that?
<bioterror> curl -O or wget
<silverarrow> what happened to the wireless signal indicator on this version of lubuntu?
<silverarrow> it used to tell signal health a bit more detailed
<silverarrow> or at least strength,
<silverarrow> will removing vlc, and reinstall affect mplayer/gnomplayer functions?
<bioterror> you tell us
<silverarrow> that is what I am afraid of lol
<silverarrow> not daring to mess when gnomeplayer works fine
<silverarrow> just a few things it will not do
<silverarrow> which vlc used to do fine
<JadedJacob> is it possible to run lubuntu and opensuse out of the same partition?
<bioterror> what do you think?
<JadedJacob> yes
<bioterror> only if you're using virtual computer
 * silverarrow poors coffee and chocolate into bioterror, hoping it will improve his mood
<bioterror> now someone should tell me how do I copy this windows xp's administrator theme to default users
<silverarrow> do you have a computer with multiple user login?
<bioterror> soon I have
<silverarrow> i see
<silverarrow> I just let people use my computer, if needed
<silverarrow> only one login,
<bioterror> doesnt work in corporate environmen t:D
<bioterror> Default User is hidden! ;D
<silverarrow> lol
<bioterror> I'll make one and copy those to Default User
<silverarrow> all that within 6 seconds?
<silverarrow> anyone every used audacious ?
<silverarrow> I think it is able to play online radio streams
<silverarrow> but when opening url, I get "no decoder found"
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone here interested in reading a little something I wrote on iptables ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/IPTables.odt
<Unit193> That's something I'm going to hold onto. The router has a very nice web interface, but it's built on iptables
<vort3x> Has anyone tried editing the isolist.ini file for Wubi and recompiling to enable Wubi installs of lubuntu in windows?
<vort3x> Is isolist.ini the only file that needs to be edited for it to work?
<vort3x> I have tried compiling Wubi from source to no avail. The compile goes smoothly w/o any errors, but the wubi.exe won't execute normally.
<vort3x> It does nothing when executing.
<vort3x> I am compiling it in linux.
<bioterror> we're not friends of WUBI ;)
<vort3x> haha. Me neither at this stage.
<vort3x> But it is perfect/ the only thing that can work in my situation
<vort3x> I don't have a windows disk for the laptop I am trying to get the Lubuntu install done on, and I can't format the drive. Wubi is my only solution if I could just get it to work this once.
<vort3x> I do think Wubi is a wonderful way to get linux out there though...
<bioterror> I think a plain installation is best
<bodhi_zazen> +1 bioterror
<bodhi_zazen> vort3x: try unetbootin + a flash drive
<vort3x> I'd still need to partition the windows drive wouldn't I ?
<bodhi_zazen> Once you are running lubuntu you can do things such as partition your hd, the installer in fact will handle it automatically
<vort3x> How safe is it?
<bodhi_zazen> What is so hard about partitioning the windows hd ?
<bodhi_zazen> Installing an OS, by any method, is major surgery
<vort3x> I can't risk having the bootloader get messed up at the moment.
<bodhi_zazen> Usually well tolerated, but best back up any data first
<vort3x> I don't think it has to be major surgery, but yes, in this case it is.
<bodhi_zazen> You going to configure the windows boot loader to boot Linux ?
<bioterror> so you bodhi say, but I bet you hardly never take backups when you do stuff like that ;)
<vort3x> Lol who does :P
<bodhi_zazen> bioterror: that is because I have everything backed up already
<bodhi_zazen> I have an old box with an oversized hard drive that serves as a network backup
<bodhi_zazen> Now my wife is a different matter
<vort3x> Okay well, I guess I'll have to risk it. Worst case, I need to find a windows recovery disk somewhere.
<bodhi_zazen> She keeps re-learning the need for backup, despite the network share, year after year
<vort3x> Best case it works :D
<vort3x> Thanks anyway
<bioterror> bodhi_zazen, you have make rsync script into cron ;)
<vort3x> Can't you just schedule backups
<bodhi_zazen> no need bio
<bodhi_zazen> If it is important, it goes to backup now
<bodhi_zazen> vort3x: depends on the value of the data and frequency of backups
<Unit193> What windows version? They should have a disk creator
<vort3x> XP service pack 2
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> is there a reason to not upgrade?
<Unit193> bioterror: I know someone on XP Home (Note how I didn't list service pack)
<Unit193> (NOT a good thing)
<vort3x> @bioterror
<meetingology> vort3x: Error: "bioterror" is not a valid command.
<vort3x> That is terrible
<vort3x> I was planning on upgrading, I just have limited internet access(had)
<vort3x> So I haven't gotten around to upgrading yet.
<bioterror> yeah, SP3 was 300MB or something
<vort3x> Im from South Africa
<bioterror> vuvuzelaman!
<vort3x> and internet
<vort3x> is expensive :/
<bioterror> you have to loan mark's internet ;)
<vort3x> Lol , I would be happy if I never heard another vuvuzela in my life
<vort3x> Wish he would
<vort3x> That's why he went to the UK :D
<vort3x> ;)
<vort3x> Anyway, I just want to get lubuntu up and running, hoping to totally get rid of the Windows installation anyways (eventually) if I can
<vort3x> Going to try Lubuntu usb now and try and partition from within the installer
<Guest6864> I just switched to lubuntu from windows xp a few days ago :)
<Guest6864> I think I probably should have started with ubuntu for my first linux installation though.
<bioterror> oh you kids, you're so spoiled ;)
<Unit193> What? You want to make them compile their X? That's what Gentoo is for... ;)
<bioterror> atleast to hunt some RPM packages around the internet
<Unit193> Arch is for being built from the bottom up (Or netinst)
<vort3x> I just recently built my main ubuntu system from minimal. The difference is amazing against the bloated desktop installs.
<vort3x> Seems my lubuntu install with gparted windows partitioning worked :D
<Unit193> What DE/WM you go with?
<Unit193> Reboot will tell :P
<vort3x> Im not building this install from minimal yet.
<vort3x> So im using the desktop lubuntu install and DE/WM with it. Rebooting for install only now, if thats what your were asking?
<vort3x> The minimal install i went with gnome DE/WM to compare the performance.
<vort3x> What time-zone you guys in?
<Unit193> Wed, 31 Aug 2011 16:03:20 -0400
<vort3x> Is there any way to configure or set keyboard shortcuts for lubuntu menu applications and launchers?
<bioterror> explain more
<bioterror> what button should do what
<silverarrow> I want a button that writes thesises all in one touch
<silverarrow> all my mediapayers are acting up today
<silverarrow> nothing works
<silverarrow> @£$½¥
<vort3x> windows key -> main menu, trl+c browser, ctrl+f filemanager, etc
<meetingology> silverarrow: Error: "£$½¥" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> ahhh
<silverarrow> meetingology, might be
<bioterror> Unit193, want to explain to vort3x about rc.xml
<vort3x> Ill go google it thanks.
<Unit193> vort3x: The Lubuntu FAQs can be found at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ and should provide you with the info you need
<vort3x> Thanks :)
<meetingology> silverarrow: Error: "might" is not a valid command.
<silverarrow> meetingology, are you attempting clever remarks?
<meetingology> silverarrow: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<silverarrow> is meetingology  a bot?
<bioterror> nope
<silverarrow> that's just his personality then
<vort3x> What is gedit alternative for lubuntu?
<vort3x> Cant find anything on google or lubuntu docs.
<vort3x> Anyone know how to do true transparency in lxterminal in lubuntu?
<phillw> vort3x: lubuntu uses leafpad
<vort3x> thanks
<vort3x> It is a bit lightweight for me though.I just installed gedit.
<phillw> I have an alias set uo, as I always forget when I swap systems :P
<Unit193> vort3x: Ever used scite?
<Unit193> !info scite
<phillw> vort3x: I use BlueFish Editor, as gedit is too light wieght for me :D
<ubot5> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.03-1 (natty), package size 950 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<phillw> *weight*
<vort3x> scite looks pretty interesting
<vort3x> ill give it a looksee
<moomoo> Quick question: Is there an easy way to add applications to my startup list? My Desktop Sessions window doesn't have a "Add" button.
<moomoo> Nevermind, I think I finally found it.
<silverarrow> is anyone good at fixing major messed up stuff?
<phillw> silverarrow: the best way is maintain a seperate /home partition and when you completely break things - do a re-install :)
<silverarrow> I got that advice recently, but how do I do that?
<phillw> silverarrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillw> you'll never regret doing it, I assure you.
<phillw> silverarrow: where it says to use gedit, use leafpad in lubuntu
<moomoo> Yeah I should have done that as well.
 * phillw is going to track down the author and ask why he did not use nano for the code editing... most puzzling.
<silverarrow> tricky stuff
<phillw> silverarrow: it is a little scary, but he has it written so things are checked. I've seen some horrible versions. The one I used was from one of the main forum admin people, but he no longer supports it and points people to that area.
<silverarrow> I have manage to mess up gnomeplayer and even vlc
<silverarrow> vlc is newly installed, after removal, but still the same problem; sound but no picture what ever I play
<silverarrow> gnome stopped working today, and I haven't done any updates or installations since before the weekend
<silverarrow> gnome player*
<silverarrow> good night
<silverarrow> I am not doing a thing until tomorrow
#lubuntu 2011-09-01
<silverarrow> what do I do for antivirus?
<Unit193> You don't really need antivirus, but if you REALLY want to, you can add it to help other idiot windows computers on the network ;)
<phillw> silverarrow: it is not required for linux based systems. If you share stuff with windows / Mac  systems then you can add something that will protect them from stuff you download to be transferred.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> thing is I download films, tv shows, and it might come with god knows what?
<silverarrow> though I don't share much with windows systems
<phillw> silverarrow: if it 100% linux - do not worry.
<silverarrow> 100% lubuntu
<phillw> I wrote up, a while ago, a section on such beasties, you'll just have to trust me that my forum area is not injecting nasties into your computer :P http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17
<phillw> and with that... time for bed!
<Unit193> Awwww... Good night!
<silverarrow> good night phillw
<silverarrow> is there any gnome player gurus here?
<silverarrow> hyperair?
<hyperair> ?
<moomoo> Any recommendations for a light weight dock? wbar seems complicated to set up and adeskbar doesn't seem to be in development anymore.
<j0hndoe> How do I edit grub2?  On boot up screen I see Lubuntu and Unknown Linux Distribution,  I would like to change that to Puppy Linux.
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, still problems with pcmanfm?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: yes. :(
<KM0201> whats wrong?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pcmanfm not start  to folder browse
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just blink desktop
<jmarsden> j0hndoe: For messing with grub, look in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ and read the files in there *carefully* before doing anything.
<KM0201> JohnDoe_71Rus, have you tried installing thunar?..
<bioterror> KM0201, that's not the solution
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: Open a Terminal window and run pcmanfm from there, if you see an error message, tell us what it says.
<KM0201> bioterror, i never suggested it was, but it's a workaround until he can get this resolved
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: no error of "file or folder not exist"
<bioterror> jmarsden, problem also exists when he launches pcmanfm from applications menu
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: OK, do    LANG=C pcmanfm     and tell us *exactly* what it says.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pcmanfm %U pcmanfm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: nothing. just blink folder icon on desktop. no error or text in console
<KM0201> hmm, mine drops right back to a prompt, and opens pcman...
<KM0201> i'm assuming that is what it is supposed to do.
<jmarsden> Right.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 10.04 + update from xlde ppa and lubuntu-desktop ppa
<KM0201> hmm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04 + same ppa = same problem
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: OK, let's try deleting your pcmanfm config files and see if it helps.    rm ~/.config/pcmanfm/*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> one story on 3 computers
<jmarsden> and then try the     LANG=C pcmanfm      again
<KM0201> so you have the same prob on 3 pc's?
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: If you do a clean Lubuntu 10.04 install, no updates at all, does it work then?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: the same. just reset desktop walpapers
<JohnDoe_71Rus> KM0201: yes. 2 real comp and lubuntu 10.04 on virtual. it happend after update.
<jmarsden> Ah, so before the updates from PPA it was OK?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Not at once
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: Not at once?  What did you do to get it working earlier?    Also, if you make a new virtual machine and install Lubuntu 10.04 from the ISO image, will it work then?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: yes. but it was to early. on weekend install lxde to ubuntu and it happend
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then it works It is an old story
<jmarsden> So something in the PPA updates is probably the cause... but I don't know what it would be... if you do the install in English language, and then update, does it work?  Maybe this is a localazation issue of some sort??
<jmarsden> *localization
<jmarsden> JohnDoe_71Rus: Does the "Rus" mean your installs are in русский ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<jmarsden> OK.  Not right now, but maybe this weekend, I will try a русский install in a VM here and see if I can duplicate the issue.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ok.
<jmarsden> If you can try an English install and see if it is fine for you in English, that would be good to know.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: try change menu to english and reboot virtual. no effect
<jmarsden> OK... I can't work any more on this now, hopefully I will have some time this weekend to try to duplicate the problem here.
<Schala> I'm rather curious as to what Lubuntu means by 'lightweight'. Is it Ubuntu but stripped of the extras like games, mailing clients, extra utilities, leaving me to install what I want at my discretion?
<jmarsden> Not quite.  It uses a desktop environment that needs less RAM and CPU than GNOME/Ubiquity do, and picks its apps for 'usual' tasks for similarly lowish RAM/CPu requirements.
<jmarsden> So Lubuntu will run smoothly on some older low-RAM PCs that Ubuntu has a hard time running at reasoanble speed on.
<Schala> hmm
<jmarsden> There is a Ubuntu mini-iso that is closer to what you see, the bare minimum OS that you can add (Lubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop) to...
<jmarsden> *to what you seek
<Schala> see, when I get new Ubuntu releases, almost immediately I go to the software center and taking out stuff like games and the email client and stuff that I know I'll never use
<Schala> ah, where's that?
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<j0hndoe> all Ubuntu distro are the same, it just use different Desktop Environment and different programs initially.
<jmarsden> j0hndoe: well, sort of -- Ubuntu Server uses a server-tweaker kernel and no DE or X at all :)
<j0hndoe> but you can remove the lightweight programs like abiword/gnumeric and use libreoffice, but depending on your hardware and system spec, programs you use may lag your pc etc
<j0hndoe> jmarsden oic
<Schala> so Ubuntu's minimal CD let's me pick the stuff at install time and automatically selects dependencies as well, as opposed to the normal distro which puts a standard default selection of it on my drive?
<jmarsden> Schala: Right, the minimal cd is so minimal you get a text-based command shell to work from until you add more stuff.
<Schala> hmm....ok....haven't too much experience with being locked to CLI... but I do want to be conservative about what I put on, seeing as 11.04 has some out of date packages like Mono and what not
<jmarsden> So install the minimal CD and add a desktop of your choice :)
<Schala> ah, ok
<Schala> I'll go give that a download
<Schala> when I boot from CD does the installer have a GUI? I'm getting better with terminal, having used it since my Mac OS X days but strict terminal with no GUI I get rather spooked about
<jmarsden> No, the CD uses the "Alternate CD" style textmode installer.
<jmarsden> Try it and see :)
<Schala> I guess it won't hurt, thanks
<jmarsden> ifyou have a working Ubuntu machine now, you can try it in a virtual machine first under virtualbox if you like :)
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<Schala> unfortunately no.... I find myself needing Windows as well and started with it, but I'm a Linux fan and crave it as well... I've just recently been able to buy a nice 1 TB drive for the extra hard drive slot on my motherboard
<jmarsden> If you have enough RAM, virtualbox will run under windows...
<Schala> bad news is I have ATI and don't know how well it'll hold on Linux
<bioterror> depends on ATI
<bioterror> I have Radeon 4350 or something and works like a dream with opensource drivers
<jmarsden> Linux as primary OS with windows in a virtualbox is "better" for Linux-y people, but the other way around works.  I do it that way at work.
<jmarsden> bioterror: I have the same thing -- cheap low end Radeon, works fine for me.
<bioterror> dunno about the low end, 512MB RAM is enough :D
<jmarsden> Oh it is low end... $30 or so.. the high end cards are ten times that :)
<Schala> Radeon HD 5770 here.... I've been intrigued by the existence of an opensource driver for ATI..... My friend says ATI sucks with shader support in the official driver, so I've been wondering if that's a strength the open driver has over the proprietary one
<jmarsden> Schala: Windows gaming and general linux use are two different things... is your friend running Linux when making this statement?
<Schala> well, I mean a few friends.... and that would be both yes and no
<Schala> they all tell me the same thing, that ATI's lack of shader support is a driver issue
<jmarsden> OK.  Lubuntu is more of a low end "general purpose" OS than a gaming platform, so you're in the wrong place for good advice about Linux gaming really...
<Schala> well not exactly gaming, but graphics-oriented yes
<Schala> thanks again for the mini CD link anyway
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jmarsden: install lubuntu 10.04. pcmanfm 0.9.5. update to 0.9.7. work fine. try add lxde ppa and update
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/mt0ngD5v
<JohnDoe_71Rus> update to 0.9.8
<bioterror> backtrace it ;)
<bioterror> and report a bug
<head_victim> I game on Lubuntu, Urban Terror rocks :)
<nicofs> Is someone there?
<jmarsden> No :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: bak to pcmanfm2 0.9.7 fix problem
<bioterror> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pcmanfm %U open / not the home dir
<nicofs> I have been trying to create an ARM rootfs of lubuntu-desktop, but it fails due to "gecko-mediaplayer is not installable"...
<jmarsden> nicofs: As a temp fix, grab lubuntu-meta and edit it to not include gecko-media-player, rebuild the package and continue?  (It is 2:30Am here, I need to go to bed!)
<nicofs> jmarsden, how would i do that inside rootstock...?
<jmarsden> No, do that on a normal PC.  Get the PPAs to rebuild it for ARM, assuming they support ARM?
<nicofs> sorry, that's beyond my abilities... i don't know how to make a rootfs manually...
<jmarsden> does your "rootstock" have the normal build tools available to you?  gcc, binutils, make, debuild, ... ?  if it does, you can certainly try rebuilding lubuntu-meta in there...
<nicofs> it's a toolchain - i feed it with parameters and then hit enter - apart from that i don't do anything else...
<nicofs> all i can do ist "--seed [package name]"
<nicofs> *is
<nicofs> i'll try building gecko...
<andantino> anyone else have issues with lxde and setting the mouse speed
<Gabriel_Salles> I made a script to edit my touchpad settings
<Bieleke> Anybody has a link or url to a howto or manual to put lubuntu on an usb-stick ?
<andantino> hmmm brb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> need menu editor, like alacarte
<usr13> bioterror: I think the instructions for putting Ubuntu on USB will apply.  It's basically the same proceedure.
<bioterror> okay
<usr13> there may be one written for Lubuntu as well, I don't know for sure, but...
<usr13> I've got a question.
<usr13> ALt-F2 does not bring up the run command. Anyone else have that problem?
<usr13> Or, would anyone be willing to look at the stansa in my config to see if they can tell where the error is?
<bioterror> alt+f2 is default
<bioterror> should work
<bioterror> and for putting ubuntu on usb pendrive, unetbootin is always the best solution
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bioterror> atleast for me it has been
<bioterror> with any ubuntu flavour
<usr13> bioterror: bioterror I think unebootin just takes the iso and spits it right on there, you just have to tell it which / where the iso is.  Right?
<bioterror> you tell where the iso is and it will extract and yadda yadda ;)
<bioterror> do some small things
<bioterror> but my workday is done, see ya later
<bioterror> gotta catch mrs. terror from school
<usr13> bioterror: Oh yea, does several things. Creates a boot loader ...
<usr13> I'd also like to set a hotkey, F12, to open terminal.  Anyone done that yet?
<usr13> I use CLI a lot and like to bring up a terminal real quick and easy.  I find F12 very handy.
<usr13> I have another question.  If I just restart lspanel, will that activate changes to the lubuntu-rc.xml file?
<usr13> * lxpanelctl
<Gabriel_Salles> That think of F12 to bring lxterminal is a nice idea... I will do this here and then tell you how to do it
<jibel> Hey all, there are new Lubuntu Oneiric Beta 1 alternate images available for testing
<jibel> if you're interested go there http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/6468 for i386 or http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/6467 for amd64
<jibel> hopefully that should fix the bug where lubuntu-desktop was not installed
<phillw> jibel: I'm waiting for the alternate to be re-spun. Hopefully in next couple of hours.
<silverarrow> hi
<jibel> phillw, its done http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<silverarrow> how do I check what kind of player I am using in the browser?
<silverarrow> it's not adobe flash player at least
<silverarrow> ....and I am looking in to what's the best way to get Tor,
<silverarrow> package manager or the bundle from their site
<silverarrow> I go for what will install with least trouble
<usr13> silverarrow: I just install Adobe Flashplayer 10
<usr13> silverarrow: You ARE talking about flashplayer, Right?
<usr13> when you go to the package manager and do search for flashplayer  or Adobe  you'll see which is installed now.
<silverarrow> yes, but I think something else is streaming when I am watching oline tv
<silverarrow> it doesn't look like adobe
<usr13> I would venture to say it's either gxine or flashplayer
<usr13> what site is it?
<usr13> can you post a screenshot?
<usr13> I'll bet it's just flashplayer.
<usr13> YOu could find out by uninstalling flashplayer and try the site again.
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170575
<silverarrow> on the windows machine, it opens in windows media player
<silverarrow> the site recommends using windows media player too
<silverarrow> usr13, any sense of the picture?
<usr13> looks like flashplayer to me
<silverarrow> usr13, can't be?
<silverarrow> at least not adobe
<usr13> Let me try it on mine..
<usr13> silverarrow: What flashpler do you have installed?
<usr13> It wont even play on mine.
<silverarrow> it plays here
<silverarrow> usr13
<usr13> Well, I think you are right.  Its not.
<usr13> but it won't play on mine.
<usr13> Is yours stock install?
<silverarrow> I am afraid there are blocks out side norway
<usr13> OH.. that's it.
<silverarrow> you have to use some kind of clever stuff to by pass, like Tor
<usr13> Well, I'm not in Norway
<silverarrow> sorry
<usr13> Tor?
<usr13> How-to?
<silverarrow> Yes, I am about to install it, tor I mean
<jmarsden> usr13: use Google.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<silverarrow> is is a project for making software that confuses the block, so it will not allow streamng
<usr13> My player comes up but it  doesn't play.
<silverarrow> what kind of player do you get?
<silverarrow> you are in lubuntu too?
<silverarrow> usr13, it might be either gecko or mplayer
<silverarrow> usr13, I am just guessing from what I see in my config files
<silverarrow> gnome player I mean
<silverarrow> not mplayer
<Antonio007> Sorry, when compiling ndiswrapper Unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer
<Antonio007> any ideas?
<silverarrow> are buntu vlc builds still broken?
<silverarrow> anyone who knows the lubuntu mediaplayers?
<silverarrow> i stream online tv marvelously
<silverarrow> youtube a bit so so
<stephen-smally> hi eveybody
<Neosano> no way to test 11.10 beta? :\
<Neosano> or is it.. too early for it?
<gilir> Neosano, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/oneiric/beta-1/
<Neosano> gilir, oh, thanks!
<Neosano> would be cool if it was here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> currently i have the lubuntu 10.10 and I wanted to have at the startup the grub but this cannot be found. How to access this ?
#lubuntu 2011-09-02
<DarkwingDuck> Any hardcore Lubuntu users in here?
<DarkwingDuck> Rather, anyone want to talk a bit about LXDE at Ubuntu UserDays?
<jmarsden> Lubuntu is a nice poliet family oriented OS, not hardcore :)
<DarkwingDuck> ;) But of course. :)
<jmarsden> What is Ubuntu Userdays, and what level of talk / topic are you looking for?
<DarkwingDuck> An overview of LXDE as a DE. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<DarkwingDuck> It will be a talk about the Alt distros and DEs.
<DarkwingDuck> So, XFCE, LXDE and KDE
<DarkwingDuck> I'm doing KDE, pleia2 is doing XFCE
<jmarsden> I'd asl phillw or bioterror as likely suspects for that... I might be able to do it, but would probably accidentally get too techie :)
<DarkwingDuck> I know that feeling LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, and congrats (A bit late) of becoming "official"
<jmarsden> Thanks :)
<jmarsden> Looks like they aren't around right now, ask again in maybe 4 hours, both are in Europe...
<DarkwingDuck> 4, that's 0130, I'll try when I get up in the morning. :)
<jmarsden> :) OK... or you can try /msg memoserv send to leave them messages, I suppose :)
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Mate. :)
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Xsession: unable to launch "Lubuntu" X session --- "Lubuntu" not found; falling back to default session. Ok login to gnome. What I missed?
<yammer> Hello
<yammer> Can someone please help me with a netroot problem?
<Bieleke> bielen@BIELCO-LUBUNTU:~$ sudo nvidia-settings
<Bieleke> [sudo] password for bielen:
<Bieleke> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0".
<Bieleke> anybody can look into his file what exactly i miss ?
<Bieleke> it's always a pain in da ass that nvidia crap
 * silverarrow poors plenty of sugar on sour
 * silverarrow checks his use-by-date
<usr13> I'd like to set a HotKey F12 for lxterminal    Any advise?
<gumus> hi hall
<gumus> all
<gumus> lubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in camera. Can anyone help me with that ?
<ahma> is there a way to put your own command to lxpanel? I mean if you press it it runs a command of your own. Example "gedit"
<frankbooth> ahma an application shortcut?
<gumus> guys
<gumus> come on? what's this community for? You r not replying to anything?
<gumus> hello
<gumus> is there anyone here?
<usr13> Well, sure there is.
<usr13> What type of camera is it?  (Make and model would help.)
<usr13> Well, I guess gumus was a little bit impatient.
<silverarrow> is there a way to make lubuntu show vimeo in gecko ?
<silverarrow> or gnome player?
<silverarrow> I'm not shore what it uses
<usr13> silverarrow: You may be albe to right click somewhere on the videoplayer and get info
<usr13> silverarrow: Is it working and playing the videos for you?
<silverarrow> i have tried, but nothing appears
<silverarrow> it usually does with youtube videos, and there it's adobe flash player
<silverarrow> it's a bit weird with vimeo
<silverarrow> do you think it might be adobe flash player?
<silverarrow> usr13, are you in lubuntu now?
<hosoka> hello, is there anyone who know how to partitionate the HD on its best ?
<silverarrow> it's best?
<silverarrow> using g-parted is often the best
<silverarrow> ?
<meway> how do I get flash player to work
<hosoka> I am at the moment to install Lubuntu 10.04 and there at the installation the installation partioning is manually to do.
<silverarrow> I have 11.04
<silverarrow> but gparted is identical
<hosoka> ok, thanks
<silverarrow> hosoka you should be able to make a partition
<silverarrow> there he went
<silverarrow> anyone in lubuntu now?
<silverarrow> could you check what runs vimeo vids?
#lubuntu 2011-09-03
<sharparrow> anyone ever experienced disintegrating desktop envoronment?
<sharparrow> I cannot boot eithe r
<jmarsden> sharparrow: Boot from Lubuntu LiveCD, use "Try before install" mode, check out hard drive for errors.   If you can't boot from the livecd, suspect a hardware issue.
<sharparrow> hi
<sharparrow> I am in live lubuntu now
<sharparrow> 11.04 same as installed version
<sharparrow> it booted fine
<jmarsden> OK, so you can boot from the CD OK.  So what happened when you tried to boot from the hard drive -- what error message did you see?
<sharparrow> cannot find it
<sharparrow> cannot find operative system
<sharparrow> slightly different message on each boot atempt
<sharparrow> though bios did't detect hd either
<sharparrow> maybe bios is a bit shoddy
<jmarsden> So... in the livecd environment, can you see the hard drive?  Sounds like HD failure to me.
<sharparrow> but lubuntu has managed to overcome bios trouble
<sharparrow> darn, hard drive is 3 months old
<sharparrow> oh, and one message unable to fix disk1
<jmarsden> 3 months... so still under warranty, so no problem, you can get a new one for free :)
<jmarsden> But wait... what EXACTLY was the message about being unable to fix ... ?
<jmarsden> You need to give EXACT messages not your interpretation of them.
<sharparrow> just a avery short message on a black screen,
<jmarsden> And it was exactly the string "unable to fix disk1"  ?
<sharparrow> I shall note down on paper next time
<jmarsden> OK.
<sharparrow> yes
<jmarsden> CAn you mount the partitions on the HD from the livecd Lubuntu ?
<sharparrow> which application does that?
<jmarsden> The mount command :)
<sharparrow> oh, you mean terminal
<sharparrow> mount sda1?
<sharparrow> sudo mount sda1?
<jmarsden> When hardware starts to break, you need to actually understand Linux to work with it...
<jmarsden> First, does    sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda     output anything useful ?
<sharparrow> could be a challenge
<jmarsden> There are no pretty GUI utilities that are smart enough to work around hardware being broken, at least in my experience.
<sharparrow> nothing happens
<jmarsden> OK, and the drive used to be /dev/sda (when it worked) ?
<sharparrow> hmm
<sharparrow> yes
<jmarsden> So ... it has disappaeared.  So either it is powered off, data cable disconnected, or it failed.
<sharparrow> I installed using lubuntu default method, and let it take all of the hard disk. I don't know exactly what it did
<sharparrow> i haven't been inventive with names or anytithing like that
<jmarsden> You can try using a general hardware utilities CD like Ultimate Boot CD to check out your machine, but it sure looks like the hard drive died.  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<sharparrow> it has worked fine until just a few hours ago. First thing that happen, machine froze. I restarted using the power off/on button
<sharparrow> it happent twice today
<sharparrow> then now, suddenly xchat, transmission and browser shot down by thems selves, or disappeard
<sharparrow> then desktop environment sort of got lost
<jmarsden> OK.  Easiest/quickest fix is to replace the HD and restore from backups.  If that works, you can then try to work on the "old" HD some more to see if it can be recovered at all.
<sharparrow> I shall have to get my screw driver and go to the computer store tomorrow
<jmarsden> Sounds like a good plan.
<sharparrow> is there a clever way to check hard drive
<sharparrow> my self?
<sharparrow> or does it have to be an expert with special equipment ?
<jmarsden> Yes, use the CD I told you about, boot from it, try several of the HD diagnostic tools on it.
<sharparrow> ....on to it....
<sharparrow> and I will get how it works fairly naturally ?
<jmarsden> You can also read /var/log/messages or similar in the livecd environment, and see if there are any hd related errors in there.
<sharparrow> rather unfortunate for it to happen now
<sharparrow> thanks for you help jmarsden
<jmarsden> I hope so... it is menu based and has a collection of the tools from Seagate, Hitachi, WD, etc for disk diagnostics.  If you can't use them, just replace the disk and call whoever you need to call re getting a warranty replacement for the old drive.
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<sharparrow> do you know if grub2 issues might affect system after booting, ?
<jmarsden> No, once it is booted grub is no longer involved.
<sharparrow> after a seemingly successfull booting I mean ?
<sharparrow> so it's not grub
<sharparrow> UB_CD burning..
<jmarsden> fdisk -l would have seen the disk if it was just some software issue on the disk.
<sharparrow> bios trouble doesn't affect a running os either?
<sharparrow> bios is way old
<sharparrow> it really points to hd failure
<jmarsden> Not in terms of "does it basically work".  You can get power management issues (esp on laptops) from old BIOSes with broken ACPI or whatever, but not sudden boot failure like this...
<jmarsden> OK, I need to go, hope you can find out more the the UBCD diagnostics, but I think you need to go buy a new hard drive, I'm afraid.
<sharparrow> thanks for help
<sharparrow> still burning
<jmarsden> OK, bye.
<sharparrow> bye
<luwei> 大家好阿
<highcourter> hey folks, i'm trying to get lubuntu diskless client working by pxe-boot and having  root directory on nfs. was following ubuntu DisklessUbuntuHowto guide. On startup there is error "Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(8,1)... it seems kernel does not have NFS options, right? Do I need to set NFSROOT other than auto too in initramfs.conf?
<phillw> highcourter: if it is a kernel issue, then it will affect all the flavours of *buntu as we all use the same one. In fact I am pretty sure that all of Linux shares the same kernel, just on different releases. You may get an answer if you ask on #ubuntu-beginners-team if any of the guru's are up and about. Sorry I cannot help you better.
<highcourter> alright, thx anyways
<meway> How do I make my volume output louder?
<meway> ubuntu is much louder
<gumus> hi all
<gumus> Lubuntu doesn't recognize my built in camera . Can anyone help me with that?
<jmarsden> meway: in LXTerminal, run alsamixer and set PCM volume level higher.
<gumus> guys
<silverarrow> hi
<jmarsden> gumus: What is the vendor and product ID of the webcam ?
<jmarsden> gumus: Please run    sudo lsusb    and tell us the two 4 digit hex numbers after "ID" in the line that represents the webcam.
<gumus> jmarsden: OK
<gumus> jmarsden: it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/681285/
<jmarsden> gumus: There is no camera listed.  Is it a USB device at all?
<jmarsden> Example: mine shows:   Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:081b Logitech, Inc.
<gumus> jmarsden: it's laptop's own camera
<gumus> jmarsden:  built-in one
<jmarsden> gumus: Yes, but what sort of device is it :)  No-one can help you get it to work if we do not know what it is... we will need to find out what chip it uses and whether that is supported, and by what driver...
<jmarsden> gumus: You can try using lspci to see if it is a PCI device, although I think that would be unusual on a laptop.
<silverarrow> jmarsden, do you remember the hard drive talk form last night?
<silverarrow> or day, depending upon where you are
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Yes.
<gumus> jmarsden: well OK. I'm an absolute beginner so sorry if ı'm causing some trouble :) just doing it
<gumus> jmarsden: this is the outcome of lspci.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/681290/
<gumus> jmarsden: there's one thing says VGA compatible controller ?
<silverarrow> jmarsden:  I booted ultimate boot cd, no hard drive detected. I booted several times, last just to make puppylinux go  on an usb drive
<silverarrow> suddenly, hard drive is back
<jmarsden> gumus: that is your video card, for screen display, not a webcam.
<silverarrow> and working?
<silverarrow> for no apparent reason,
<gumus> jmarsden: oh I see. So there's no way to identify my camera? We even don't know whether it's plugged right ?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: OK... then back it up *now*.  Then run hard drives tests on it, to check if it has any issues.
<jmarsden> gumus: Right, it looks to me like it is not "plugged in" - it is not being seen as a USB or PCI device, so we are stuck.
<jmarsden> gumus: Is there any hardware switch to turn it on and off?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Can you run the diagnostic for the manufacturer of the disk from the UBCD?  Does it say the disk is OK now?
<gumus> jmarsden: I was just looking for it. Apparently there's not but might there be a hot key for it like  fn + something? I don't see any though
<silverarrow> yes, oddly enough, it comes out ok.
<silverarrow> it's a western electrical
<jmarsden> gumus: I'm not sure what else to suggest... if you boot the laptop into Windows does the webcam "just work"?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Then... I guess keep using it but make regular backups :)
<silverarrow> yes, i do need to get better with backups
<gumus> jmarsden: it's been a long time since I booted Windows...I guess I need to give a shot
<gumus> jmarsden: thanks for all your help anyway. I got the main idea of the solution
<jmarsden> gumus: If it can't see the webcam either, then I'd guess you have a hardware issue with it of some sort.  If it can... then in theory we could try harder to "find" the device and identify it.
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<gumus> ok. one more thing
<gumus> do you often stay on this channel ?
<gumus> I'd like to let you know about the result
<jmarsden> Yes.  I log it more or less 24x7.  When I am home at my my PC, I am usually "listening" here.
<gumus> great! I'm so grateful. Thanks!
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<pete__> hi
<Unit193> !hi
<pete__> I've recently installed Lubuntu 11.04, and now I'm ready to install dropbox
<pete__> but all the instructions I find seem to be centred around 10.10...
<pete__> are there good instructions specific to 11.04 or should I just have a go on the 10.10 ones?
<pete__> any advice?
<Unit193> Well, there is a client, but it's mainly built for if you have Nautilus
<Unit193> It doesn't require it though. Where is this guide?
<pete__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/how-to-install-dropbox-in-lubuntu/
<pete__> PS I run Lubuntu x64
<pete__> so I'd have to modify that top line anyways
<Unit193> Take a look here http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<Unit193> Those are personal uploaded files in the guide you have
<pete__> yeah, it doesn't really say about doing it with Lubuntu though...
<pete__> Mint has it included in their LXDE system...
<Unit193> It works, but without the file manager integration
<pete__> sorry Unit193, what works?
<Unit193> Dropbox from their site
<pete__> I don't follow.  Dropbox works without file manager integration in Lubuntu if I do what?
<Unit193> Install the package from the dropbox website
<pete__> the .deb?
<Unit193> Yes
<pete__> and what it just works?
<pete__> it won't install nautilus?
<Unit193> I haven't really had problems with it, but what works for me may not work for you
<Unit193> It didn't, but check to make sure
<frankbooth> file manager integration can be solved by making a "fake" nautilus script btw
<frankbooth> so it opens pcmanfm instead of trying to open nautilus
<pete__> frankbooth, how do I do that?
<frankbooth> you won't have the right-click option obviously (might be solveable somehow however, dunno)
<frankbooth> I create symbolic links however, and place them in the dropbox folder
<frankbooth> but maybe it's the right-click feature you're after
<pete__> what right click feature?
<pete__> I just want it to sync my files, I don't care if it puts those little symbols in the corner like Nautilus did
<frankbooth> :) true that
<frankbooth> pete__ the guide you pasted doesn't work for 11.04, or?
<pete__> i followed Unit193 and just installed the deb.  It seems to be going fine and I don't think I have nautilus installed in secret (the way it used to on XFCE systems
<frankbooth> cool
<pete__> going to sign off for a bit thanks Unit193 and frankbooth for your help and support
<pete__> P
<Unit193> Sure! Glad we could help
#lubuntu 2011-09-04
<X_already_in_use> anyone here a pro at using Transmission BitTorrent client on their lubuntu?
<Unit193> I haven't really ever used Transmission as I don't like it, but there are 90 nicks in #transmission if you would like to ask there
<X_already_in_use> I tried no one is answering, and I only use torrent when I want a quickie download of the file, cuz using the browser i get about 150-300 kB/s with torrent i get 1.4 mB/s
<X_already_in_use> Usually closing the client should turn off the upload speed right? just wondering if that's the end of it, I've had other bad experience with other BitTorrent program like Pandora Media Booster than runs in the background and upload stuff without my knowledge, lol, took me a few days to figure it out, my internet was going nuts.
<Unit193> If you close it and there is no tray icon, it's dead
<Unit193> Also, you can open htop and make real sure it's not running if you don't trust it
<X_already_in_use> open htop ? what's that
<Unit193> !info htop
<ubot5> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (natty), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB
<X_already_in_use> ty ill use that
<jmarsden> Unit193: Why do you need htop for that?  ps -C transmission
<X_already_in_use> ps -C transmission is that a command line
<X_already_in_use> i tried it on the terminal it says   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<jmarsden> Yes.  Then you don't have any processes called transmission running.
<X_already_in_use> well actually I do... :O
<X_already_in_use> oh nvm its called transmission-gtk
<jmarsden> I don't think so.  maybe transmission-something...   right.
<X_already_in_use> thnx for that command, ill save that on my Linux-Command.odt
<X_already_in_use> :>  brb trying out other distro
<jmarsden> You can also do   ps -ax |grep transmission    # to find processes with transmission in their name...
<Unit193> jmarsden: You don't, it can just be easier for SOME
<jmarsden> OK... Lubuntu is abotu being lightweight, so... if you can do something with the default install, IMO you should do so, not add extra programs unless they are really needed.
<Unit193> Ah, I forgot that wasn't installed by default
<Alchemik> Hi all.
<Unit193> Really?
<Genscher> Hey - are the daily builds useable? (and better in compare to the beta?)
<silverarrow> hardly better
<silverarrow> in general
<silverarrow> might get an update or fix you look for though
<head_victim> Basically it's the same as a beta that has been updated.
<silverarrow> but I would consult the makers of them
<silverarrow> for example, VLC 2 is stable enough to trust it seems
<Genscher> ah nice to know. I'm going for a vacation with my netbook and wonder if Lubuntu can be trusted for that
<head_victim> I've used Lubuntu for 2 releases now, it's always been good to me
<Genscher> Thanks for your help :) Will download the daily and try it
<head_victim> If you want stability I don't think a beta release is your best bet though unless you're used to dealing with developmental releases
<silverarrow> yes, lubuntu have been trustworthy here too
<Genscher> Well, as long as I don't get kernel panics.... ;)
<silverarrow> though I would bring the live cd
<silverarrow> I have had updates mess up grub
<Genscher> only using the laptop for simple web surfing + gps routing
<silverarrow> it works for any application really
<Genscher> and i guess it beats Suse Linux anyway (came with Netbook preinstalled, left 10MB of 1,5GB free so I couldn't even play a normal video) :D
<silverarrow> SUSE has grown big?
<head_victim> Genscher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall would also be a good look for a small hdd
<silverarrow> how did you make lubuntu install Genscher ?
<Genscher> Using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ on USB drive. 1.5GB RAM i meant, not HDD :)
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> for usb booting puppy linux has some advantages
<silverarrow> I'm not shore about 256MB RAM but it has a savefile function that works well
<Trusardi> hey how to set keyboard shortcuts in lubuntu?
<Trusardi> is it ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml file?
<Trusardi> back
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F that's better sorry for the long link
<head_victim> It shows how to bind a key to the lock screen but you can use it as an example to bind keys to other commands.
<Genscher> The graphicall installer doesn't like my netbook ;) "Unknown video mode 314" ;)
<Genscher> well, old debian users need only test install mode right? ;)
<head_victim> The text installer is a part of the alternate cd
<usr13> Anyone know how to map F12 to lxterminal
<usr13> ?
<Genscher> google? ;)
<Genscher> nah, i just have a question: Does anybody know how to circumvent the black screen bug?
<Genscher> whenever the screensaver kicks in and i wan tto wake up the pc again, it stays almost black
<Genscher> (i can see a glimpse of some windows, very dark)
<frankbooth> usr13 you can add your own keybinds in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<frankbooth> usr13 like this:  <keybind key="F12"><action name="Execute"><command>lxterminal</command></action></keybind>
<Genscher> is there a way to disable the screensaver?
<Genscher> (finally got lubuntu installed, it's almost impossible on 576 screen height)
<Genscher> andif lubuntu is supposed to be light, i wonder why there are 15 games installed ;)
<frankbooth> Genscher the games are like 200kb big in total, to disable screensaver: Lubuntu-menu -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<Genscher> frankbooth, thank you for your answer. Helped me alot :)
<Genscher> btw: I love that lubuntu uses the "old style" menu! No Unity, Gnome 3 and stuff
<usr13> Xsession:  unsupported number of arguments (2): falling back to default session
<usr13> I get desktop background but no lxpanel
<usr13> Actually, the error message is displayed in a window in the middle of the screen with  (okay) at bottom.  You click on (okay) and then you get desktop background but no lxpanel
<Genscher> wlan didn't work since 3 packages were missing (broadcom) but works fine now :)
<svkoskin> hello. is the installer included with lubuntu cd images similar to one in official ubuntu?
<svkoskin> I need to shrink a NTFS partition and I'd especially like to know if the installer can do that
<usr13> svkoskin: Yes
<svkoskin> okay great
<svkoskin> meh
<svkoskin> it won't boot
<Unit193> Oh do you know the muffin man, the muffin man, the muffin man....
<jmarsden> svkoskin: The installer on the Lubuntu LiveCD is ubiquity, and is *exactly* the same installer used on Ubuntu LiveCDs.  By the way, Lubuntu is "official Ubuntu" now, see the release announcement for the latest Oneiric Beta :)
<svkoskin> I found that out a while ago :)
<jmarsden> Ok, good.
<svkoskin> the installer is finally as good as debian-installer used to be
<jmarsden> Well, it has a tendency to demand more disk space than it really should for Lubuntu installs at the moment, but I'm working on fixing that...
<svkoskin> SYSLINUX didn't work on my hardware, but I managed to make a bootable USB stick with unetbootin
<svkoskin> and it worked perfectly
<svkoskin> LXDE seems quite a nice software to my use even though I have got less than a year old laptop
<jmarsden> OK... the other way around (unetbootin fails, but syslinux is fine) is more common -- but what matters it that you got it to work :)
<jmarsden> svkoskin: Yes, there are people who like a lightweight desktop even on modern hardware.  It's good that we can give people that option with Lubuntu.
<svkoskin> I liked KDE 3 but I don't find ánything I fancy on current Unity, KDE or Gnome
<svkoskin> so it's great you bundle such a distro
<jmarsden> Thanks!  gilir is the main developer of Lubuntu, I just help out here and there when I can.  And pcman is the driving force behind LXDE itself.
<svkoskin> okay
<shelly> I've got a fresh lubuntu install, and wonder if it's possible I might have messed something up.  When I move a window, it kind of skips across the screen rather than dragging smoothly.  This didn't happen in XP, so there's got to be a way in lub.  Older box with a celeron processor.
<silverarrow1> hi
<silverarrow1> I have discovered something new
<silverarrow1> lubuntu system monitor easts up cpu and ram like massive
<silverarrow1> htop is much lighter, runs in terminal
<silverarrow1> shows more accurate loads
<silverarrow1> especially for minimal systems
<silverarrow1> hi
<silverarrow1> any one who have experienced gnome freezing entire computer?
<silverarrow1> anyone here this late?
<phillw> present... does not use gnome
<silverarrow1> gnome is usually rather good here
<silverarrow1> sorry gnome mplayer
<silverarrow1> that would be confusing
<silverarrow1> I have found Tor packages in synaptic too
<silverarrow1> which I am wondering about
<phillw> silverarrow1: I'm actually busy trying to find out where some of our wiki pages vanished to in response to a request from the main forum area..... To say I am not pleased, would be an understatement!
<silverarrow1> so there's no common reason why session freezes?
<silverarrow1> linux or ubuntu?
<silverarrow1> I am really happy with lubuntu, but issues do pop up
<phillw> silverarrow1: the boys who play with programs would be better to help you. If none are about on IRC, you could be really cheeky and use ML. :P
<silverarrow1> I have puppy too, but it's not full install,
<silverarrow1> ML?
<phillw> Mailing List :P
<silverarrow1> cool
<silverarrow1> if they allow amateurs
<phillw> silverarrow1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs
<phillw> silverarrow1: They allow me :D
<silverarrow1> promising
<silverarrow1> and you are not elevated above mere mortal user ?
<phillw> silverarrow1: The decision was taken that none of us would wear 'badges'.
<silverarrow1> lol
<phillw> if you pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic I can better exaplain.
<meway> how do I get java to work?
<meway> or actually what command to install java?
#lubuntu 2012-08-27
<lewis1711> ok let's try again - how do I add a lubuntu session to lightdm?
<lighta> I guys, how can I completly disable screesaver ?
<Unit193> Could switch it to the black screen.
<unheeding> hello my lxde friends!
<lighta> hi
<unheeding> what's up lighta
<lighta> hmm I'm fine and u ?
<lighta> lookin g for a way to turn off screesaver
<unheeding> nice
<Ascavasaion> How do I get conky to autostart?
<bioterror> there's like three different ways ;)
<Ascavasaion> Um, the easiest? hehe
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<Ascavasaion> Because online I keep getting executable sh files... etc.
<bioterror> probably the alternative method
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, worked perfectly. Thank you bioterror.
<Ascavasaion> Another question.  Howcome when I click the show desktop icon in Lubuntu (LXDE) conky also disappears?
<bioterror> does it?
<bioterror> you had my config?
<bioterror> I'll check it when I get to home in two hours
<bioterror> if it happens at me
<bioterror> *to me
<Ascavasaion> Oh, I redid the whole config.
<bioterror> CTRL+Z !
<bioterror> seems like you changed fields you had no idea about?
<Ascavasaion> own_window_type normal must be changed to own_window_type desktop
<Ascavasaion> Someoen on #conky pointed me in that direction.
<bioterror> !cookies | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Ascavasaion> hehehe
<Mads> Halloo
<bioterror> !oollaH
<bioterror> how can we help you
<Mads> I just wanted to make sure that the chat was active :)
<xorox90> why lubuntu install fail while grub installing? I'm on gpt disk and aleary install windows7 and hava a one empty partition for lubuntu...
<xorox90> Is there way to skip grub2 install?......
<bioterror> can you look from the /var/log/something.log for a error messages?
<xorox90> hmm cause grub fail, I cannot boot from installed lubuntu, I'm on live cd..
<bioterror> maybe syslog
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> xorox90, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair you could try that one
<xorox90> bioterror, thx...
<bioterror> xorox90, tell us if it fixes the problem
<Mads> I'm installing lubuntu for the first time right now. Does anyone know if dropbox works in lxde?
<bioterror> yes it does
<Mads> Cool
<bioterror> I tried for a moment dropbox in my KDE installation, but I decided to ditch it
<Mads> Ok
<bioterror> but it will create this dropbox folder which the daemon will sync
<bioterror> if I remember right
<Mads> Is that something you install on top of the os?
<bioterror> yes
<Mads> Its working :)
<Ascavasaion> I accidentally deleted the shutdown/logout/reboot button on the bottom right.  HOw do I get it back?  I installed the Logout button there hoping it would bring the shutdown, reboot, restart,logout options but when I click it I get "Failed to receive a reply from the session manager" "The name org.xfce.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i usually take some time and just make a new panel and add everything and see what things do
<holstein> you can make a new user and look and see what is there.. or try looking on the live CD or in the guest account
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Aaaaah, okay, thank you.
<holstein> i like the live CD's since you cant "break" them.. you can remove and add what you want and reboot and all is well
<holstein> Ascavasaion: i dont have lxde or lubuntu in front of me or id just look.. but try these suggestions and let us konw if you cant find it
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, theres a howto on the logout button on help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/Guides
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Thank you.
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Wonderful!  Worked like a charm.  Thank you.
<Ascavasaion> I am really liking this Lubuntu... It has a nice feel to it.
<xorox90> anyone know why fn key don't work? (xev can't recognize fn keys) on lubuntu? I'm using asus zenbookprime...and it works well in ubuntu...
<holstein> xorox90: could be something in the "lightness" of lubuntu/LXDE that you might want from the main distro
<holstein> i remember when i started running light distros, there were a few things that are tradeoffs.. the answer is always yes, and you can add that functionality, but at some point, you might just want the main OS
<xorox90> holstein>hmm thx...
<holstein> xorox90: you can look at http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=355&start=0 and try searching "LXDE function keys" instead of lubuntu
<kanliot> isnt the fn key for laptop hardware?
<holstein> kanliot: i think sometimes its not.. sometimes its software
#lubuntu 2012-08-28
<craigbass1976> As of yesterday, I'm running on an ibook g4.  It's working for the most part, but won't wake up after shutting the lid.  Anyone else running the ppc version of lubuntu?
<frankcox777> hi
<frankcox777> I have a new install of windows-lubuntu 11.4 and when I boot I get an out of range message -eventually it will boot lubuntu but I cannot access grup at all
<frankcox777> grub :} can anyone help with this?
<frankcox777> will anyone?
<jabagawee> where are wireless profiles stored? i'm not entirely sure what wireless manager i'm using
<Ascavasaion> Morning
<bioterror> jabagawee, you're networkmanager and nm-applet
<bioterror> +using
<jabagawee> i see, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections then?
<luissantander> Hi all I am looking for someone to help me install libreoffice in Lubuntu 12.04 offline
<kanliot> wtf he left in 3-4 minutes
<kanliot> excuuuuees---ME!
<Unit193> That's not abnormal, just ignore it.
<theGrgz> For *buntu ISO rematering purposes, would it matter if I'm chrooting from a non *buntu host distro?
<Ivoz> a new user's thoughts on lxde/lubuntu: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/yuiq6/i_have_a_little_asus_netbook_what_sort_of_linuxy/c601okq
<foxdonut> hi all
<foxdonut> would you say Lubuntu is well-suited for a old laptop that will only be used for surfing the 'net? or do you have other recommendations?
<Ivoz> Very well suited
<bioterror> depends what's old laptop
<foxdonut> I want to wipe out Windows, basically to protect the users from themselves..
<bioterror> my pentium M 1.7GHz is quite sluggish, you can live with it
<foxdonut> I'm not sure of the specs yet, but it's likely a 3-4 year-old Dell
<Unit193> And you have the whole PAE issue.
<foxdonut> PAE?
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<foxdonut> ohh, right
<foxdonut> don't have my hands on the laptop yet, but I'll keep that in mind--thanks
<ActionParsnip> foxdonut: instead of repeating the confusig term, try websearching and finding out..
<foxdonut> ActionParsnip: of course, but this is an *interactive* google ;-)
<ActionParsnip> if you do some searching you will learn more
<foxdonut> yes, you're right.
<foxdonut> I did some searching already, always ends up on Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Puppy, CrunchBang, Macpup
<foxdonut> Lubuntu rings most true to me
<foxdonut> but just wanted to confirm, it's always good to hear live success stories.
<ActionParsnip> xpud is pretty sweet
<foxdonut> xpud?
<foxdonut> just kidding! :)
<foxdonut> looks nice
<ActionParsnip> yes, it boots super fast too
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> 3-4 years old dell is something like d430 or d630
<holstein> Ivoz: i would expect the old xandros to have the old celeron processor underclocked to 600, which you can do with lubuntu if you like and prefer for heat and power reasons
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: I run a full gnome/unity session on a Dell D420 without issue
<bioterror> d420 is single core
<bioterror> d430 is dual core
<bioterror> might be a little slow with that "atom" kind of cpu of d420
<ActionParsnip> d420 here is dual core
<foxdonut> if it's just to surf the 'net.. can Lubuntu be used as a minimal OS?
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172357/
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, okay! ;D
<bioterror> I've only had couple of d430's
<bioterror> the one's I've seen at work was core solo of 420
<ActionParsnip> this is a duo :)
<psilo23> Anyone here got despotify to work on Lubuntu 12.04 64bit ?
<holstein> whats the issue? i dont use either of them
<psilo23> http://pastebin.com/mxXiYQPV
<psilo23> but on a 32bit machine it works without any problem
<holstein> sounds like something up with the 64bit version ..i would let the maintainer know and try and track down the issue
<holstein> http://protocol7.com/archives/2009/02/24/building-despotify-on-ubuntu/ might have relevant 64bit error info
<psilo23> yeah ive read that before
<psilo23> and tried but no luck
<psilo23> i end up at the same point as the guy in the comments there
<psilo23> bit frustrating because the official linux client also crashes alot here, hoped despotify could save me :P
<silverarrow> is there a common reason why midori doesn`t work with short-keys
<holstein> is it supposed to?
<silverarrow> I think so, it has all the short-keys listed under "edit" in toolbar
<holstein> see if this looks in order for you https://midori.jottit.com/keyboard_shortcuts
<holstein> you are on a mac keyboard? maybe you need to hit some apple or function key
<silverarrow> oh, I am familiar with the apple keyboard
<silverarrow> shortkeys work in firefox
<holstein> i would try a newer and/or older version of midori... i would try midori on another machine.. try and figure out where the issue is
<silverarrow> someone answered on the midori channel after all, and apparently there has been a bug with some of the older version
<holstein> maybe https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ppa will do the trick
<Ivoz> how would one get the man file for strftime ?
<wxl> Ivoz: man 3 strftime
<wxl> in terminal obviously XD
<wxl> Ivoz: you could also use manpages.ubuntu.com http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man3/strftime.3.html
<Ivoz> wxl: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/yuiq6/i_have_a_little_asus_netbook_what_sort_of_linuxy/c603vhk
<Ivoz> wxl: afaik the user has lubuntu 12.04 installed
<Unit193> Can't exactly help by proxy when you don't have much info...
<wxl> on 12.10 and no problem here
<wxl> for that matter it is on the ubuntu manpages
<wxl> so it's unlikely that it's not included
<wxl> but again, you can point them at that url
<silverarrow> oh, thanks holstein
<Ivoz> alright, thanks for your help wxl
<silverarrow> install on powerpc
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> darn
#lubuntu 2012-08-29
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> bots have always the best conversation
<brian_> hello
<lauritz_> hi all
<lauritz_> why dont i get my sound working in lubuntu i can get it on xbmc as i installed on it, but only on movies on the sdpif
<bioterror> using HDMI?
<lauritz_> yes
<bioterror> you need to say to the alsa that it should use certain device
<lauritz_> tried do do a aplay -L and aplay -l and selected my hw: devices but xbmc only works on my digital output
<bioterror> and you want to use this sdpif?
<bioterror> instead of hdmi?
<lauritz_> then i can get mkv and mp3's to stream perfectly but i get no menu sounds or no sound through Zsnes
<lauritz_> i've can use both as both outputs are connected to my onkyo receiver
<lauritz_> but how do i tell alsa what device to use
<bioterror> you have to create .asoundrc
<bioterror> http://pastebin.com/ZWvZa5Xa here's mine ;)
<lauritz_> shall i've place that in the /etc dir
<bioterror> I have it in my ~/
<bioterror> ofcourse you could make it systemwide too with /etc/asound.conf if I recall right
<lauritz_> think i will make it systemwide if i make it work then theres no need to only do it partially
<bioterror> aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<lauritz_> will try it later on need some more coffee to wake up on
<bioterror> try it with that kind of command
<bioterror> if you get sounds
<lauritz_> i'll write that down ... so i can test it later
<bioterror> you have to find the correct device for your hardware
<bioterror> so that you can make the configuration
<lauritz_> not easy when i can copy paste the the output i got
<bioterror> :-)
<lauritz_> thnx for the help think i'm going to use this irc a lot more
<bioterror> this might get you hooked!
<lauritz_> yes last time i've been using irc was back in year 2000
<lauritz_> used it constant at those days, had some xdcc bots and auto bots running for some channels
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> those were the days
<kanliot> i wrote a perl script last night to rewirte my .asoundrc and switch to my usb headphones
<kanliot> lauritz_, i only needed a perl script because my card number kept changing every time i booted
<kanliot> and i don't know where the autostart is
<kanliot> it's confusing the hell outta me tbh
<kanliot> i think it might be /etc/rc.local
<LubuntuPowered1> i keep getting flash/shockwave errors, removed and reinstalled multiple times with no luck
<kanliot> you running latest firefox/lubuntu??
<LubuntuPowered1> yes.
<LubuntuPowered1> but not firefox
<LubuntuPowered1> i want to stick with chrome
<LubuntuPowered1> no issues before
<leszek> hi
<lamogo> Hello, on my Ubuntu box I use Gwibber and I just installed it in my Lubuntu USB, is there a panel applet for it like in Ubuntu? If so how do I enable it?
<voidessence> Hi people! Newbie here
<voidessence> I have an Asus L2000 laptop from 2002. It used to run Xp pro until it slowed down a bit too much. So last week I tried to installa Xubuntu, Lubuntu 10.04/ 12.04 with no success
<voidessence> I even tried to reinstall Xp, no success
<voidessence> Xubuntu: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0.0)
<voidessence> XP: INF file txtsetup.sif corrupt or missing, status32768. Setup cannot continue. press any key to exit
<voidessence> Lubuntu 10: installation can't come to an end
<voidessence> Lubuntu 12: it showed the desktop environment at the end of the installation, then freezed
<voidessence> Have no idee how to proceed further
<holstein> voidessence: i would test the hardware
<kanliot> use the alternate install cd, the desktop installer has problems
<holstein> a bad hard drive would keep both OS's from installing
<holstein> i would run a live distro and see how the rest of the hardware is working... test the memory and hard drive from there.. listen for noised with bad fans
<voidessence> Thanks guys
<voidessence> I tried to run the live, no success
<voidessence> will try with Alternate
<voidessence> then memory
<holstein> voidessence: i would not bother with the alternate before testing the hardware
<holstein> voidessence: i have a nice LUG presentation i did called "linux is not magic"... linux can breathe life into older hardware, but not run on broken hardware any better than other OS's would
<holstein> voidessence: i would want to see the live destkop for troubleshooting purposes... i would test that i can get online, and that the sound works...
<voidessence> Well but the laptop worked until it had Xp on it. Slow but worked
<voidessence> I guess the HD could be gone. The original Recovery cd tells me:
<voidessence> PowerQuest PQI image has detected an error 116 on the partition starting at sector ... on disk 1
<voidessence> Would you like to fix it? > Yes > Error #1826: free space not found
<voidessence> Whichever option I choos, with the original recovery cd the result is the same
<holstein> voidessence: hard drives all fail
<holstein> i would test the memory and the hard drive so that i wouldnt waste time trying to repair a hardware problem by messing with the software
<voidessence> Ok will try. thanks
<holstein> could also be that you have 2 bad CD's
<holstein> the old windows disc would be old, and could be scratched.. the downloaded linux one could be a bad download or bad burn
<holstein> thats plausible
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, have you see mupdf, its damn fast
<holstein> i dont do pdf's enough to really sweat a faster way to use them
<leszek> ActionParsnip: it is. But it misses some essential features.
<silverarrow> can someone do me a favor?
<silverarrow> play this video ? http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/15.0/whatsnew/?oldversion=14.0.1
<silverarrow> it plays fine, but adudio is only a hizz
<voidessence> Done a disckcheck .errors found in 1 files: pool/main/liba/libalgorithm-diff-perl/libalgorithm-diff-perl_1.19.02-2_all.deb: Press any key to reboot
<voidessence> Memtest: no errors
<voidessence> new installation attemp with Lubuntu:  SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block..., size...
<voidessence> bye guys
<silverarrow> I updated to firefox 15, and I have lost sound in html5
<silverarrow> hi
<zleap> hi
<silverarrow> I have lost sound in html5
<silverarrow> on the update of firefox 15
<silverarrow> I wonder if it is a ppc issue or something else
<holstein> i was going to say, i bet its ppc
<silverarrow> html5 videos should not be affected by different cpu architectures
<silverarrow> lol
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<silverarrow> I tried to install newest midori, but there is no packages for ppc yet
<silverarrow> probably only for 12.10
<holstein> silverarrow: is there a feature you need in the latest FF?
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<silverarrow> holstein, only sometimes, I can use midori
<silverarrow> mostly it is still non html5
<holstein> i would say, its going to be a constant compromise using that ppc platform
<silverarrow> it is
<holstein> you seem to be doing quite well with it... i ran ppc desktop linux for about 3 days and decided i would just do headless servers on them
<wxl> i think even i have given up on the ppc :(
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe I will have to
<bioterror> but it has soul!
<silverarrow> and get an all new mac pro or samsung
<wxl> i kinda wanted to give the computer to my daughter but in this flash-happy world that's not really feasible
<wxl> i'm just going to donate time at the local electronics recycler and earn an intel machine of some kind :)
<silverarrow> not sure out soul but I have one, it works, is stable and silent
<bioterror> with the price of mac pro you get a lot more bang for the bucks with something else
<wxl> +1 bioterror
<silverarrow> wxl, not unless some kind of alternative appear
<wxl> btw i should point out this is conversation is veering in the direction of #lubuntu-offtopic
<silverarrow> I wish flash video repalcer would not remain on ice
<silverarrow> and gnash-gecko-bug will be fixed for ppc
<silverarrow> sorry, gnome mplayer gecko
<silverarrow> on some computers regardless of ppc mplayer-gecko has better quality picture
<seiji222> Hello, after the last update my X died on Lubuntu 12.10 Alpha 3 fresh install.
<seiji222> Can someone help?
#lubuntu 2012-08-30
<silverarrow> is anyone on?
<silverarrow> I have this thing happening, like xorg keep restarting
<silverarrow> or restarting xfce
<silverarrow> lxce
<silverarrow> nor sure
<peppermint> Im using a lubuntu varient Where would I be able to install the system profiler and benchmark tool?
<Unit193> Should visit #peppermint but installing is done with the software center, synaptic, and apt-get
<Unit193> !software | peppermint
<ubottu> peppermint: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<smartboyhw> Thanks Unit193:)
<peppermint> Unit193 ASked thier but its dead. Had a search on the software center but I can't find it as such
<smartboyhw> sudlo apt-get install ?
<smartboyhw> *sudo
<peppermint> NOt sure whats its called exactly or id try that smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I'm not in Lubuntu:)
<Unit193> !info sysprof
<Unit193> !derivatives
<ubottu> sysprof (source: sysprof): system-wide Linux profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-1 (precise), package size 177 kB, installed size 464 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<peppermint> sudo apt-get install sysprof work?
<peppermint> That did install it
<peppermint> I think
<Unit193> If that is the program you want.
<peppermint> Cant see it however
<peppermint> Is it the thing thats effectly device mnager in windows?
<peppermint> But also lets your run a benchmark tool against a 1.5 celeron?
<silverarrow> lubuntu has sytem and profiler benchmark tool
<Unit193> Not used it.  Did you try the correct support channel on spotchat?
<Unit193> There is an incorrect one on Freenode, so not sure.
<peppermint> I tried the peppermint channel on spotchat
<peppermint> Linked it from the menu.
<silverarrow> are you in peppermint or lubuntu?
<peppermint> Currently peppermint.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> never tired it
<peppermint> CAsue I can;t find my lubunut disk
<peppermint> The reason I want to just install the system profiler
<smartboyhw> Unit193: You know where phillw is?
<Unit193> peppermint isn't really supported in here though.
<Unit193> smartboyhw: Not right now.
<smartboyhw> ...
<peppermint> Yea I know but I though it would be more supported in here than in #ubuntu
<silverarrow> peppermint, are you sending report or monitoring specs?
<peppermint> Wanting to chech specs
<peppermint> The machine is imbedded in a wallm so I cant actually take it out and look inside.
<silverarrow> htop works to some degree
<Unit193> htop is a process monitor.  Try lshw or lshw-gtk, but I joined the channel on the other network if I can help.
<silverarrow> htop shows ram, used ram, cpu...@
<silverarrow> and all linux have access to htop i think
<silverarrow> disk utility should give some hard drive specs
<silverarrow> there must  be some equvalent to system profiler in peppermint
<LCN1980> morning all
<LCN1980> im about to have made my XBMC all complete based on the Lubuntu 64bit install i just need one thing to be working
<LCN1980> i made my Wiimote compatible in xbmc using the eventclient but it only works as a remote and not a gamepad using the Zsnes emulator anyone know what i shall do to get it working
<nbgjamie> Hello everyone
<nbgjamie> I'm wondering if i can login to a fresh account. Make all the UI changes i want (desktop pattern, taskbar icons etc) then just copy all the .files from that account into /etc/skel and then any new user will pickup those preferences.
<gld1982ltd> hi all
<qubit[01]> heya
<gld1982ltd> aren't i supposed to be able to select multiple items on my desktop by dragging my mouse over them? or has this feature been changed or removed from pcmanfm?
<kanliot> gld1982ltd, should work
<gld1982ltd> all that happens for me (using latest packages from 12.10 on 12.04) is when i hosd down to drag, all of the files are automatically dragged to wherever i dragged to. this often causes the items to completely disappear from the desktop, and i have to open pcmanfm to move the files to another folder. once i move them back to the desktop folder they go back to their original positions at the top-left of the screen
<kanliot> wierd.  can you follow up by posting a bug?
<holstein> gld1982ltd: i would expect some issues in 12.10
<gld1982ltd> holstein: right. it doesn't bother me, i was just wondering if it was a bug or if it was meant to be.
<holstein> i would make a new user, and test. i would try a 12.10 daily iso and confirm, and reporting it if its a bug would be very helpful
<gld1982ltd> i will probably grab a daily and test it from a vm, eventually. i don't know how long it will be until i can do any testing right now. however, my laptop (using now) is really experimental (i have latest lxde packages for 12.10 and a whole slew of other unstable software), so it could be that. i don't think so, but it is possible. so i will not post a bug report until i can test it on a daily.
<cyro> hello, has anyone had any difficulties with getting wireless signals in lubuntu ppc 12.04 for a Powerbook G4? it appears the b43 drivers were installed but i have no antenna signal.
<cyro> I have only seen a select few of others that are having this issue
<gld1982ltd> cyro: do you have the b43-fwcutter package installed?
<cyro> yes I had installed them through synaptic
<gld1982ltd> what about the firmware-b43-installer?
<cyro> in the wireless colum it says apple keylargo i/o
<cyro> yes that is installed also, i believe there is a legacy one as well?
<gld1982ltd> yes.
<gld1982ltd> there is also a low-power one
<gld1982ltd> i don't know which your system requires.
<cyro> that's interesting i must have missed the third one.
<gld1982ltd> i have b43, but once i installed those packages above i wnet ahead and installed the proprietary drivers.
<silverarrow> yes, i see there is thread on the ubuntu forum regarding a powerbook G4
<cyro> would i have to remove one before installing the other? for troubleshooting?
<cyro> how did you go about doing that portion?
<cyro> I may have missed that. I think i need to use a broadcom driver
<gld1982ltd> right.
<cyro> which i never downloaded an actual driver just an installer?
<gld1982ltd> first try this command in your terminal to see if wireless is available.
<cyro> ok
<gld1982ltd> sudo modprobe b43
<cyro> nothing happend?
<cyro> i am connected through a dlink usb as of now but i would like to use the internal
<gld1982ltd> now this command
<cyro> k
<gld1982ltd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cyro> then i will come back and reconnect?
<gld1982ltd> that should restart your network connection using the b43 firmware. you should have a connection....if not we can try something else.
<cyro> yeah the apple network in task bar is still greyed out
<cyro> hmm
<silverarrow> do you guys use flash video  replacer?
<silverarrow> it is gone ??!!
<gld1982ltd> ok, you may need to install the broadcom drivers.
<cyro> would i use ndiswrapper or is that old stuff
<gld1982ltd> you want to use jockey
<gld1982ltd> silverarrow: what is your question?
<gld1982ltd> cyro: in your menu do you see additional drivers?
<silverarrow> I am on powerpc too, and have until yesterday used flash video replacer on youtube,
<silverarrow> but today, it seems to be gone
<cyro> yes, I ran the additional drivers, and ran a system update
<cyro> the additional drivers list is blank..
<cyro> i think i should do a reinstall. I had no internet  yesterday and i installed through the live disk. it ran perfect! besides the fact i was not connected and didnt recieve updates at installation..that may be the error. however i did not receive the firmware error
<kanliot> cyro ask on the forum, they are good help with ndiswrapper and hardware
<silverarrow> of all the options, flash video replacer is the only one with good quality streams
<cyro> I honestly have been online for a long time now, I read forums but i never sign up for them lol. .this time im going to have to
<gld1982ltd> cyro: try the legacy b43 first.
<gld1982ltd> what is your card?
<cyro> thats the thing.. i my osx 10.1 it said it was airport 1.1.. but in lubuntu it says apple keylargo mac i/o
<gld1982ltd> cyro: please run this command in the terminal..
<gld1982ltd> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<cyro> k
<gld1982ltd> what is the output?
<cyro> none
<cyro> terminal went to the next line
<gld1982ltd> ok, that stumps me. have you read over all the info here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Will_my_wireless_work.3F
<cyro> for the most part i spent yesterday going over it
<cyro> like i said.. i believe i just need a reinstall =p
<gld1982ltd> ok my friend. if it doesn't bother you to do so, i would say fine. be sure to come back to this room afterward to let us know what went down.
<cyro> ill bee backk'
<gld1982ltd> k
 * cyro says get dowwn!
<mcdan> hi, i just installed lubuntu. Do you know any website concerning interface customization from A to Z.
<holstein> you mean customizing the look/feel of LXDE?
<mcdan> yes
<holstein> i typically just search "lxde change wallpaper" for example.. or just ask here :)
<mcdan> oh :)
<holstein> i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<mcdan> perfect, I was looking for tricks to change keyboard shortcuts, thanks
<holstein> i have been told obkey is nice http://code.google.com/p/obkey/ ..i just edit the rc.xml for it
<mcdan> it's best done by hand
<faLUCE> hi. I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. However, in /etc/apt/sources.list I still see "oneiric" in the lines of repos. why?
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  how did you "upgrade" to 12.04?
<faLUCE> TheLordOfTime: with a command line. I don't remember exactly which one, but I'm sure it upgraded the system (I have a diifferent desktop and a different login form)
<holstein> faLUCE: try and find the command... confirm that it upgraded the system
<faLUCE> holstein: I used dist-upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> shouldnt that have been do-release-upgrade -d ?
<faLUCE> TheLordOfTime: sorry. You are right
<faLUCE> I used do-release-upgrade
<holstein> faLUCE: do you get errors when you run sudo apt-get update ?
<faLUCE> holstein: no
<holstein> feel free and pastebin your sources file
<faLUCE> pastebin.com/V6Tuq5HQ
<faLUCE> http://pastebin.com/V6Tuq5HQ
<faLUCE> I really don't understand
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  did you do do-release-upgrade, or do-release-upgrade -d?
<TheLordOfTime> there's a difference between thet wo
<TheLordOfTime> two*
<holstein> faLUCE: doesnt look like you upgraded.. if you didnt do soemthing that took about 7 hours, you didnt upgrade
<faLUCE> TheLordOfTime: I don't remember
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i'll bet he just did do-release-upgrade
<faLUCE> holstein: it took much time
<TheLordOfTime> which doesn't upgrade to precise :P
<TheLordOfTime> or rather not fully......
<holstein> yeah... i agree with TheLordOfTime ^^
<holstein> faLUCE: did it take 7 hours or so?
<faLUCE> well, if I do again do-release-upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  you could do do-release-upgrade -d
<holstein> it wont take a few hours... it should take half a day
<faLUCE> -d
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  add the -d to it
<TheLordOfTime> if you don't it wont upgrade you to precise
<TheLordOfTime> they changed how that works
<TheLordOfTime> (see release notes)
<holstein> i *never* do upgrades other than to test... its just so much quicker to reinstall
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<faLUCE> holstein: I can't reinstall. too hard to explain why.
<faLUCE> anyway, I'll try -d
<faLUCE> thanks
<holstein> faLUCE: sure.. then i would try and properly upgrade.. you can always use the GUI as well
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade should be similar in lubuntu
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130677/update-to-12-04-lts is what TheLordOfTime is suggesting
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> upgradingi via terminal from oneiric to precise needs -d to do it
<TheLordOfTime> (with do-release-upgrade)
<TheLordOfTime> in any flavor of ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> whether it be Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or plain Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (do-release-upgrade changes apply to all)
<faLUCE> if I execute do-release-upgrade -d the prompt says that it can't find a new version of ubuntu
<holstein> faLUCE: yeah.. i wouldnt expect "it" to do much.. i would try the GUI and feel free and give us the exact error messages in a pastebin
<faLUCE> holstein: which gui should i launch?
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  i wonder if your system borked the upgrade...
<holstein> faLUCE: the one that is referenced in that link i gave.. the update manager...
<holstein> yup.. i would have liked to have caught you before you did what you did faLUCE
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<holstein> not sure what is happening.. though, seeing no errors when running sudo apt-get update is a good sign
<faLUCE> TheLordOfTime: holstein if I launch update manager it doesn't tell me anything about upgrading to precise
<TheLordOfTime> it shouldnt.
<TheLordOfTime> again, they changed how upgrades are done
<holstein> right... "it" wont tell you anything.. you'll have to just use it to upgrade if you'd like
<faLUCE> I don't understand
<holstein> its a tool.. and right now, you have mis-used a tool and potentially broken something
<faLUCE> so, what can I do?
<holstein> faLUCE: well, i would like for reinstalling to be on the table, since recovering from these errors can be tricky
<faLUCE> holstein: I can't reinstall
<holstein> faLUCE: can you run sudo apt-get update and pastebin me what it says?
<holstein> faLUCE: right.. and you *can* fix this.. but im not saying it will be easy
<holstein> it would be easier to take the hard drive to another machine and reinstall there i think
<faLUCE> holstein: apt-get update says that it's all ok
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  he wants the output
<TheLordOfTime> everything it outputs
<TheLordOfTime> not just "what the result" is
<holstein> yeah.. i want to see as much of it as you feel like sharing
<TheLordOfTime> (which should be everything, if you want the best help)
<holstein> i want to see the output of lsb_release -a
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<holstein> i want to see uname -a
<TheLordOfTime> for lsb_release -a, if you REALLY upgraded...
<faLUCE> pastebin.com/DNe6eBrh
<TheLordOfTime> it'll look like this for these two lines:
<TheLordOfTime> Release:	12.04
<TheLordOfTime> Codename:	precise
<holstein> also, when that hard drive fails, reinstalling or reimaging will become a necessity, so you might want to consider planning for that for the future, and that might help with what you are dealing with right now
<faLUCE> lsb_release gives me 11.04
<TheLordOfTime> faLUCE:  pastebin the output of both uname -a and lsb_release -a
<TheLordOfTime> ... wait, WHAT?
<TheLordOfTime> pastebin!
<TheLordOfTime> PASTEBIN!
<TheLordOfTime> ****PASTEBIN!***
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry, that's the coffee doing that... xD)
<faLUCE> pastebin.com/pQjG8iNR
<holstein> faLUCE: so, you are not upgraded.. you are running 11.10.. that everything looks like you are running 11.10.. you can run sudo do-release-upgrade -d and paste that output here if you get an error
<faLUCE> holstein: the output message is in italian
<faLUCE> it says:
<holstein> faLUCE: feel free and help me with that translation if you' like
<faLUCE> verifying a new release of ubuntu
<faLUCE> can't find a new release
<faLUCE> (anyway, this is a huge ubuntu bug))
<holstein> you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<holstein> faLUCE: i dont think so.. i think its something you have started incorrectly, and thats fine...
<silverarrow> isn`t there away about it though? to get the upgrade to 12.04 in update manager?
<holstein> if it were me.. i would restart the machine, and maybe run the memory test.. maybe do a quick hard drive scan or test.. i would boot in and try te GUI and commandline looking for an upgrade, then i would consider the alternate CD upgrade method or reinstalling.. or i would try and confirm a bug if thats what i thought was going on
<faLUCE> i'm downloading the alternate cd
<silverarrow> there is a minimal ram  set for upgrading?
<faLUCE> holstein: I'm pretty sure this is a HUGE bug
<silverarrow> luckily disk utility
<silverarrow> exist*
<holstein> faLUCE: yeah?.. i test them each time.. i didnt encounter this bug.. there is evidence to support that you have issued the incorrect command in the terminal, which could have created a problem.. again, not a problem
<faLUCE> holstein: why did you link the alternate version?
<faLUCE> and not the desktop one?
<silverarrow> I tried to file a backport request, has anyone done it before?
<silverarrow> i opened terminal, and it is sort of stuck in "recording2
<holstein> most folks just upgrade, and it takes a *long* time, but works... most of them do it from the GUI... or i think they ask before they get started
<holstein> faLUCE: i linked a meahtod by wich you can upgrade using the alternate CD as a source
<holstein> method*
<faLUCE> holstein: ok but why did you choose the alternate version?
<silverarrow> low in ram faLUCE ?
<faLUCE> I mean: can the same thing be obtained with the desktop version?
<TheLordOfTime> i think alternate's a smaller download
<TheLordOfTime> i might be wrong though
<faLUCE> anyway, thanks, Il
<silverarrow> maybe, if there is an upgrade function in GUI, which I think I half remember noticing in some versions I have used
<faLUCE> I'm trying that
<holstein> faLUCE: because the guide i found suggested it, and i have used an alternate CD that way... try the live one is you like
<faLUCE> ok
<holstein> i was not able to use the desktop one as a source... but it literally wont hurt to try
<holstein> though, i wouldnt consider it a "bug" if it doesnt work, since the guide specifies the alternate download
<faLUCE> holstein: I would consider it a bug, since it took the system in a hybrid (unstable and broken) situation
<holstein> faLUCE: not useing the live CD when the alternate is suggested
<faLUCE> ?
<holstein> also, using (maybe) do-release-upgrade instead of do-release-upgrade -d wouldnt be a bug
<holstein> faLUCE: im saying,if you try the live CD and it doesnt show as a source, thats not something i would consider a bug
<faLUCE> holstein: do you mean that if i try the live cd and it doesn't upgrade to 12.04 it could be a bug?
<holstein> faLUCE: im saying that since I, and that page i linked suggested using the alternate image, and if you choose to use/try the live destkop image and it doesnt work.. i would just move on to the alternate imagine, and not consider the "failure" a bug
<faLUCE> ok
<faLUCE> holstein: you linked a guide for the ubuntu alternate cd. does it work with lubuntu alternate cd too?
<bioterror> :--D
<holstein> faLUCE: i would expect it to be the same..i have not needed to try that way personally
<bioterror> holstein, what did you do
<holstein> bioterror: hehe
<bioterror> holstein, tomorrow you will spend a friday evening trying lubuntu alternate cd ;)
<bioterror> mini.iso is all the same
<bioterror> but the alt cd's aint
<bioterror> they have certain packages inside
<holstein> bioterror: this is for a source... to upgrade
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I've never upgraded with a CD
<holstein> maybe you can get faLUCE to elaborate
<bioterror> I have only done do-release-upgrade
<holstein> faLUCE: is having issues upgrading after a failed attempt
<faLUCE> bioterror: I got a new desktop, a new login form, and... oid oneiric repos in sources.list. that''s weird
<faLUCE> old oneiric
<bioterror> you could fix the sources.list?-)
<holstein> bioterror: nothing indicates 12.04
<faLUCE> bioterror: how?
<bioterror> by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<faLUCE> bioterror: but ALL the repos in sources.list are for oneiric
<faLUCE> should I change all the lines??
<bioterror> with vi or vim next command: :%s/oneiric/precise/g
<bioterror> and it should replace all the oneiric words with precise ,)
<bioterror> then !wq
<bioterror> which saves and quits
<menethoril> I think I might have heard something about this, but will XFS partition setup during install be an issue still for 12.10?
<faLUCE> bioterror: ok, and then I have to update and cross fingers? :-)
<bioterror> something like that ;)
<bioterror> but you said
<bioterror> you had things changed?
<silverarrow> is anyone still in firefox 14?
<bioterror> right?
<bioterror> you have halfway done upgrade?
<faLUCE> bioterror: I don t know. i don't remember if i upgraded with -d or not
<bioterror> okay
<faLUCE> bioterror: great!
<faLUCE> it worked
<bioterror> your system is now messed up and you're coming to my door?-)
<faLUCE> :-)
<faLUCE> well, apt update went fine
<bioterror> hope so
<faLUCE> now, I'm trying to install something from precise repos
<silverarrow> so, when do we update to 12.10?
<bioterror> silverarrow, when you want?
<silverarrow> I am thinking of beta, but maybe a bit scary
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I can wait until october
<silverarrow> hi
<gld1982ltd> hi
<silverarrow> have you requested a backport ?
<silverarrow> I am in the middle of it sort of
<silverarrow> like this http://imagebin.org/226486
<gld1982ltd> no ={
<silverarrow> how do I get passed "recording" ?
<silverarrow> network usually gets sorted out fairly quickly
<silverarrow> is quantal safe for mere morals to install ?
<silverarrow> a few hickups is managable as long as it is nothing major
<Unit193> No way to know really, it{s just almost to beta so many things can happen and break.  You are on PPC and that{s even less supported, so you{d have a lot of fun.
<zleap> Interesting
<zleap> i have just right clicked on /media/kingston and selected properties with the view of finding disk space,  its an 8gb flash disk,  10.7 TB (10,692,911,955,968 bytes
<zleap> size on disk
<zleap> is there a bug somewhere
<gld1982ltd> does anyone know why the power button won't work on my laptop? the keybindings are right.
<holstein> gld1982ltd: i find the power button doesnt do anything in lxde
<holstein> i would check out http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=205
<Shreddicus> Is anybody else having problems with Chromium? It's always crashing to the "Aw, snap!" page, usually with flash related sites.
<holstein> thats the "flash crashed" page.. i use chrome, since it has its own flash in there.. you can try troubleshooting flash
<Shreddicus> I haven't actually installed flash this time around (though I did another time with the same problem). I'm thinking, after reading online, it may have something to do with html5 or something. Oh well, I'll just get chrome or something. Thanks for the reply.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone on?
<gld1982ltd> hi
<silverarrow> I have been wondering about one thing
<silverarrow> I have just removed midori from package manager "complete removal"
<silverarrow> or rather yesterday
<silverarrow> I just installed it all over, and all bookmarks and settings I made are still there
<silverarrow> how is that possible?
<silverarrow> something was for sure not completely removed
<Sentynel> the package manager doesn't know where a given piece of software sticks its user-specific data and settings
<gld1982ltd> some applications store configuration files in /home/$USER/.config completely removing a package in synaptic only removes system wide files. you ahve to manually delete the personall files in your .config folder. jsut hit ctr+h to see hidden files in the file manager.
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I don`t mind though, I just thought it was a bit odd
<gld1982ltd> so, if you delete the personal config files of any application, the app will be set back to it's default config.
<silverarrow> good not know
<silverarrow> thanks
<gld1982ltd> shit....try that again.
<gld1982ltd> i messed up
<gld1982ltd> oooooh.......sorrry! wrong room!
#lubuntu 2012-08-31
<Jef91> Anyone know how you make lightdm autologin?
<holstein> i would look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon
<gld1982ltd> holstein: does that work for you?
<holstein> gld1982ltd: dont know... dont use auto login
<gld1982ltd> holstein: i am referring to the power button
<holstein> gld1982ltd: OH.. i didnt worry about that either.. i just do the shutdown, or sudo halt
<holstein> im usually on laptops anyways, and i dont shutdown
<holstein> i go into LXDE and openbox expecting to trade speed and performance for features
<gld1982ltd> i hear ya.
<straddle_> Hi - this is my first time ever using IRC so be gentle! I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 on my old Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop in an effort to make it useful again for simple tasks.
<straddle_> I want to be able to use it for email and basic web stuff
<straddle_> unfortunately the wifi is not being detected
<straddle_> wired lan works fine, and the wifi worked fine in Ubuntu 12.04 but not in Lubuntu 12.04
<straddle_> Can anyone help me get it working?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> straddle_: pastebin output lspci from terminal
<Perry_> hi everyone
<alternativeguiap> can anyone recommend me a GRAPHICAL alternative to lxmed that does not require java?
<alternativeguiap> anyone?
<bLadymoo> Hi
<bLadymoo> I have Lxde desktop installed on my ubuntu unity
<bLadymoo> VEry happy with Lxde
<holstein> bLadymoo: you install lxde in ubuntu?
<bLadymoo> yeah
<holstein> thats a lot like what lubuntu is
<TheLordOfTime> bLadymoo:  you mean you installed LXDE on top of default Ubuntu which comes with GNOME and Unity?
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE
<bLadymoo> YEah first I installed Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS wich uses Unity as default. Then I installed LXDE Desktop on it.
<holstein> cool... enjoy!
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i think he kept the gnome packages though
<TheLordOfTime> like... all of them...
<holstein> sure.. you can "keep" whatever you like.. you can login using unity then LXDE.. like dualbooting :)
<TheLordOfTime> speaking to someone who keeps each runtime around
<bLadymoo> It boots with blue "lubuntu" logo anymore. not ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> on this machine, I have the GNOME/Unity runtime, a KDE runtime, XFCE runtime, and Lxde runtime :P
<holstein> only reason i would bother removing them is if hard drive space were an issue
<TheLordOfTime> but i didnt install all the other cruftware that comes with each desktop :P
<bLadymoo> How do I make sure there is nothing that slows down my boot time with lubuntu?
<holstein> i just dont reboot that often.. there are startup applications and services
<holstein> i would probably read some links like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 until the commands make sense
<menethoril> holstein: It would be incredibly difficult to remove all of that by hand.  Wouldn't it be simpler to just backup your /home and reinstall vanilla Lubuntu if you want to keep it?
<TheLordOfTime> menethoril:  if necessary, but...
<TheLordOfTime> menethoril:  i think the list of what the desktop packages install is kept around somewhere
<holstein> menethoril: remove all of what?
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  the installed programs that come with [flavor]-desktop ?
<holstein> i just leave them in place unless im worried about hard drive space
<holstein> !pure
<holstein> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<menethoril> TheLordOfTime: He could remove each and every program installed with Kubuntu-desktop, Xubuntu-desktop, etc. and just autoremove afterward, but it seems like a way to swiftly bork a config file or something.
<bLadymoo> holstein, thank you. this page you gave would be a good start to read and doo
<bLadymoo> can I shoot one more question
<holstein> bLadymoo: thats what we are here for
<bLadymoo> is there any stable (wont crash my display) themes for this GNOME PAnel i use with LXDE?
<holstein> you are using a gnome panel with lxde?
<bLadymoo> yeah
<bLadymoo> I installed GNOME Panel on my Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS and LXDE
<holstein> i have not done that.. i would expect any gnome panel theme to work
<bLadymoo> it boots with LXDE right in to Gnome Panel (Gnome Classic)
<holstein> the new gnome panel is one of my biggest gripes with the new gnome personally
<bLadymoo> where do i find the new gnome panel
<bLadymoo> This is what I get as result when I do sudo apt-get update : Reading package lists... Done
<bLadymoo> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org precise InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bLadymoo> any idea?
<holstein> bLadymoo: yup.. as it says, the sigs cannot be verified
<holstein> you can look into adding the proper public key
<bLadymoo> what is public key
<holstein> bLadymoo: its the key you are missing that is causing that error
<bLadymoo> how do i place it back?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1221323.html
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20725/gpg-error-the-following-signatures-couldnt-be-verified-because-the-public-key
<holstein> might be as simple as sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<bLadymoo> add the hexadecimal numbers to the command (again, these are my keys from my error. Make sure to use your own):
<bLadymoo> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE 2EBC26B60C5A2783 A8A515F046D7E7CF 6E871C4A881574DE 28A8205077558DD0 D739676F7613768D 8C851674F96FD737 C0B56813051D8B58 4874D3686E80C6B7 60D11217247D1CFF 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 6D975C4791E7EE5E 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<bLadymoo> "make sure to use ur own" what does it mean with thast?
<bLadymoo> *that?
<holstein> bLadymoo: what command did you run? that giant one?
<holstein> where did you get that?
<bLadymoo> didnt
<bLadymoo> its in that page u gave
<holstein> bLadymoo: sure.. that will be for *that* particular error, not yours
<holstein> the one i gave is what i would expect to fis yours
<holstein> fix*
<bLadymoo> this was my error: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org precise InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<holstein> correct
<holstein> thats where i got that code i linked you in the command i gave
<holstein> 10:52 < holstein> might be as simple as sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bLadymoo> so i should type sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<holstein> bLadymoo: you should add the key for the repository that is giving you that error
<bLadymoo> holstein, you were right. Its fixed
<holstein> bLadymoo: you dont want to just copy and paste commands from posts
<holstein> that can get you into trouble.. you can always paste the command here and ask "does this look right?"
<silverarrow> should minitube crash instantly in lubuntu?
<holstein> in ppc, i would expect that
<silverarrow> crap
<silverarrow> I have used it before on regular pc,  but some time ago
<silverarrow> it behaved exactly the same
<holstein> yup.. flash is just awful
<silverarrow> I thought it  might be different now
<silverarrow> core2duo still should not be too horrid
<silverarrow> I have to get a i7
<silverarrow> is quad core a must these days?
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> odd thing is I can get by on celeron cpu still, at least the fastest ones
<silverarrow> hi leszek
<leszek> silverarrow: it depends pretty much on what you do or want to do with your pc
<leszek> for surfing, writing mails, watching some movies and listening to music even a single core atom is enough
<silverarrow> true, I am not that demanding I though, but some stuff needs good hardware
<leszek> yeah that for sure
<leszek> video editing for example :P
<holstein> compiling and rendering would benefit certainly
<silverarrow> laptop is a must, good HD screen, fast, and I suppose if there is a chance the computer is intact and all fine after three years and still want to use it you need the i7
<holstein> still, you can usually do it.. just might be limited or take 10 times longer
<silverarrow> I do a bit of video editing, but not much
<silverarrow> 17 " screen is nice to watchd, but 15" is more portable
<menethoril> Get The newer version (1.8?) from a PPA.  Just search for it, I believe it is on webupd8.  It is far more stable.
<leszek> re
<bLadymoo> holstein,
<bLadymoo> around?
<Unit193> Howdy, whatcha need?
<bLadymoo> anayway. is there a software that i can ignore some programs to run on startup?
<holstein> bLadymoo: if you are new, i would just "get your feet wet" with the system
<holstein> just use it for a while.. otherwise there are links like the one i linked before about how to speed up boot time
<bLadymoo> holstein,  i tried this sysv-rc-conf
<holstein> you can search for those with "ubuntu" instead of "lubuntu".. might get more results
<bLadymoo> it did help some but it does not shows the mail that stands at top right on task bar which shows Online | Offline | Avilable ect for chat i guess
<Unit193> There's a program that tells you what services run on startup, if you know you don't use some of those.
<holstein> bLadymoo: i think its in the "i guess" that i urge you to look... dont assume things are taking up resources in linux
<holstein> if you are new, i suggest taking some time and getting used to the system
<holstein> shaving a few seconds off the boot time can take a lot of time editing and testing and breaking and reverting
<bLadymoo> holstein,  alright. I am new and curious, BUT ur right. no need to start a trouble with playing system... i will follow what u say.
<bLadymoo> i better play with icons and themes ect..
<holstein> play with what you like.. just be aware that you can break things... and probably will.. which is a great way to learn
<bLadymoo> How about giving more space between icons at taskbar that myself placed like chormium icon.. Those icons are stands so close to each other atm.
<holstein> what task bar? the gnome panel?.. i havent used the new gnome panel
<bLadymoo> btw. LXDE is increadably clean and light!
<bLadymoo> Gnome panel yes... the right top
<bLadymoo> oh i see
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know how gstreamer relatest to media streams in lubuntu?
<holstein> in ppc linux under lubuntu
<silverarrow> no more in general
<silverarrow> well ppc too
<silverarrow> I checked with a i384 system, and minitube crashes there too
<holstein> silverarrow: you tried the PPA that menethoril suggested?
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> what did he suggest?
<holstein> ppa.. trying the latest
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/minitube
<silverarrow> you mean, ppa as in precise pangolin?
<holstein> problem is its a lot of variables
<holstein> the content is not being designed to run in minitube
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<silverarrow> I have 1.6
<silverarrow> no wonder,
<silverarrow> probably a few fixes thre
<silverarrow> thanks holstein
<silverarrow> sorry, I was a bit slow there
<silverarrow> ppa, lol
<holstein> no worries!
<silverarrow> not an option for ppc I am afraid
<silverarrow> ...but for the i386 computer it is
<holstein> silverarrow: i thought you were testing both?
<silverarrow> I am,
<holstein> i would try the latest on nonPPPC
<silverarrow> but hard to test ppc when there is not package
<holstein> sure.. but you will know something
<silverarrow> I will,
<holstein> if it works well on non ppc, then you'll know that its possible, and not every version is crap
<silverarrow> I  have had this trouble with minitube before, and I just gave it up
<holstein> you'll know that you should try and find/build the latest version for pps
<holstein> if it still sux, you can just give up
<holstein> silverarrow: i literally read about what minitube was and gave up on it
<holstein> years ago.. too many variables
<silverarrow> I have discovered an odd thing with minitube
<silverarrow> there is an addon in firefox "minitube-integration" where any youtube video starting in browser open in a separate window in minitub too, and do not crash?
<silverarrow> best picture quality too
<silverarrow> for ppc sound is lost on html5 in Firefox 15
<holstein> ppc is not actively developed
<holstein> i mean, if you were near me, id just give you some p4 and you could donate that ppc
<silverarrow> holstein: so minitube is not that fancy?
<holstein> fancy?... its just playing youtube vids
<holstein> i dont care much about either
<ActionParsnip> minitube is grea
<inkyion> hi everyone! somehow over the 11->12 upgrade my sound and mic settings have gone bonkers, i was wondering if anyone's had experience fixing this sort of thing
<silverarrow> well, I have opened alsamixer and fuzzed with settings?
<silverarrow> bonkers, you mean way off or lost at sea?
<inkyion> whoa, fuzzed? what do you mean?
<silverarrow> well, sometimes settings go off in mixer during updates
<silverarrow> have you opened terminal and typed in alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> inkyion: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 sconds then retry sound
<inkyion> um, ok. the new skype (4.?) was "automatically" adjusting mic and volume (i assume in alsa) and doing a bad job of it. then today the mic stopped working altogether. naturally the first thing i did was unset the setting to let it autoadjust
<inkyion> i did open up alsamixer, that was next
<silverarrow> the vegetable hero is the clever guy
<ActionParsnip> haha only sometimes
<inkyion> i unmuted the mic and cranked up most of the booster but i don't know what all the settings mean
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/96367/how-can-i-get-line-in-microphone-working-with-skype-on-lubuntu-11-10 ?
<inkyion> i read that you're supposed to kill pulseaudio but i don't understand what it does
<silverarrow> me neiter really, but I play around with them until I am fairly happy, this laptop has horrid sound anyway
<inkyion> here's the thing
<ActionParsnip> inkyion: it frees up the config files, pulse gets set to automatically rerun, it will then generate default configs
<inkyion> i try to record sound with audacity and that isn't working either
<silverarrow> I didn`t think we had pulseaudio in lubuntu?
<inkyion> trying the pulseaudio thing
<ActionParsnip> not by default, it can be installed (one of my systems needs it for some reason)
<inkyion> sorry my whole everything just froze
<ActionParsnip> inkyion: have you tested your RAM?
<inkyion> no? would that sort of thing just pop up all of a sudden? this computer is relatively new (~2 years old) and pretty reliable. am now trying to record sound after reboot
<ActionParsnip> inkyion: RAM can be DOA
<ActionParsnip> inkyion: newness is irrelevant, if you are getting freezing it may be bad RAM
<inkyion> i think i just had waaaaay too many windows open.
<inkyion> how do i test my ram?
<ActionParsnip> inkyion: reboot, hold SHIFT and select memtest from Grub
<silverarrow> htop?
<inkyion> thanks
<silverarrow> serious memtest
<inkyion> what's the difference between mic, mic-boost, internal boost, and capture
<inkyion> ?
<silverarrow> memory are usually not a problem on newer hard ware
<silverarrow> in media player?
<inkyion> in alsa
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> I just try different settings until I am fairly happy with them
<silverarrow> I don`t use mic often
<FounderOf42O> Is there a way i can get avdanced touchpad settings on lubuntu? xubuntu and ubuntu have it by default
<silverarrow> depends, is it gnome spesific?
<silverarrow> in lubuntu there are functions listed under preferances
<FounderOf42O> i'm not sure what package it is. could be gpointing-device-settings but it has no integration on lxde and the setings dont stick after reboot
<silverarrow> I think you should be able to find most stuff available, maybe with an extra package install
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> maybe the lxde channel?
<FounderOf42O> ok thanks
<inkyion> ok, i think i just found out what pulseaudio does :). killing it takes out the little volume control in the dock. re-starting it with pulseaudio -D doesn't seem to restore functionality. playing music no longer makes sounds ok, so pulse does something important. :-D
<inkyion> as expected
<mooser> Hi. How can I report a wrong spelling on linux?
<ActionParsnip> mooser: report a bug
<mooser> how
<ActionParsnip> mooser: ubuntu-bug packagename     in terminal will start it
<inkyion> another reboot later i am giving up for the time being. the only way i can interpret this is pulse makes my computer functional, so i'm keeping it and troubleshoot skype later. thanks for all your help!
<mooser> sudo -ubuntu-bug weather indicator
<mooser> this did not worked
<mooser> btw I visited the extensions.gnome.org and it gives me this warning with a red color text: You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information.
<mooser> I have Gnome Panel installed on Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS  with LXDE
<ActionParsnip> mooser: no need for sudo, i never mentioned sudo...did I
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> mooser: so why add it?
<ActionParsnip> mooser: ubuntu-bug weather-indicator     (assuming that is the package name)
<ActionParsnip> mooser: if you run smoeting different to what is advised, don't be overly suprised if it doesn't work
<mooser> ActionParsnip,  sorry, I thought its all need sudo to effect
<ActionParsnip> mooser: no, a lot of things don't need sudo
<mooser> i see
<mooser> well i may check the software center for right package name maybe
<ActionParsnip> mooser: or run:  dpkg -l | grep weather | awk {'print $2'}
<silverarrow> I installed Totem, to see if I could get nett Tv to work
<silverarrow> not any luck though
<mooser> ActionParsnip, Result of the command u gave is: indicator-weather
<mooser> libgweather-3-0
<mooser> libgweather-common
<mooser> python-pywapi
<mooser> we put the weather first.
<silverarrow> minitube works for powerpc in tiger and leopard OSX
<ActionParsnip> mooser: then run:  ubuntu-bug indicator-weather
<mooser> did. ive got a bug report screen wich is filled with some information but what i wanted is actually some thing i could type and state the issue
#lubuntu 2012-09-01
<Ahmuck> looks like i am missing codecs for vlc
<Ahmuck> how do i get multimedia codecs for vlc or do i need another player?
<ActionParsnip> Ahmuck: did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> wonder if I should try mandriva
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: why not, good to try new stuff but how is that a Lubuntu question?
<silverarrow> well, I am sticking with lubuntu
<silverarrow> do you have lubuntu installed on a laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: I do
<silverarrow> could you do me a favor?
<silverarrow> check htop and see how much ram usage you have?
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: although I'll use:  free -m
<silverarrow> well point is mostly ram usage
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: 500Mb with samba, transmission, fatrat, ssh and samba running
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> how large is cpu?
<silverarrow> core2duo or more like i7
<ActionParsnip> just killed vlc and now using 340Mb
<ActionParsnip> core2duo at 1.2Ghz dual core
<silverarrow> which still is on the good side
<ActionParsnip> its enough for the job
<silverarrow> I doubt there is anything you can`t do with a laptop like that
<silverarrow> unless you are a serious gamer
<ActionParsnip> flash struggles with lots of 3D stuff, otherwise its ok
<ActionParsnip> i can game on it, but not super well
<silverarrow> yeah, 3D might be an issue too, I thought it had a lot to do with graphics?
<silverarrow> I never game much anyhow
<ActionParsnip> it plays urban terror fine, needs an external mouse
<silverarrow> I can hardly push the powerpc cpu much beyond 300mb
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> but I only have 512
<silverarrow> wonder if it is any difference if I get a 1GB card
<ActionParsnip> 3Gb here, but its a low end Intel GPU which sucks. I mainly game on my media PC which isn't much better but has an nvidia 6150 512Mb which plays it nicely :)
<silverarrow> I am seriously considering a samsung
<silverarrow> or a macbook because of the retina screen
<silverarrow> nice to watch films on
<silverarrow> maybe tv
<silverarrow> however tv is not so good anyhow
<silverarrow> flash quality is soso, best screen really doesn`t matter too mch
<ActionParsnip> want me a fitpc
<holstein> flash? like web flash?
<silverarrow> well, like regular adobe flash
<holstein> i wouldnt making any purchasing decisions based on that... its not on android anymore.. is it on ios?
<silverarrow> there is silverlight versions  available
<holstein> silverlight wont be around long for sure
<ActionParsnip> Linux silverlight is being canned
<silverarrow> maybe not, but I do feel the screen is one of the best points of the macbook
<holstein> yup.. still, is it worth the $$?
<ActionParsnip> mac is far too expensive for what you get
<silverarrow> that is debateable
<silverarrow> what I like about macbook pros are the aluminum casing, very light weight, really nice screen, all right sound
<ActionParsnip> a lot of laptops have that now, its nothing special
<silverarrow> you get the i7 cpu and flash drive if that is point
<holstein> i dont think so.. comparing hardware to hardware, mac is more.. with the same specs.. thats not debatable
<silverarrow> I have only found samsung that I find comparable ?
<holstein> in what? look?
<silverarrow> though I don`t know all brands or models
<silverarrow> well looks are a pluss, but samsung seem very solid and well put together too
<holstein> the asus one is nice
<silverarrow> I would consider a asus
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: lenovo kicked out a nice ultrabook, not bad at all
<silverarrow> I read somewhere the retina screen technology is 10 years old, and should have reached the marked years ago, so maybe other nice screen are turning up now too
<silverarrow> I am all up for suggestions
<ActionParsnip> Toshiba Portege's aren't too shabby either
<silverarrow> I am slightly hesitant on the mac hardware they work so hard to be a world of their own
<silverarrow> I suppose they are general pc these days
<silverarrow> the non-pc agrument went down the drain with the powerpc architecture I suppose
<silverarrow> in the past mac had very bad sound
<silverarrow> even the first macbooks
<silverarrow> it has improved
<silverarrow> I`m not thinking of lound volume or high fidelity, more bearable and non-painful
<silverarrow> I am hoping some company make an effort to outdo the apple laptop lol
<silverarrow> give them a run for their money for a while
<leszek> hi
<Ascavasaion> Welcome back leszek .
<leszek> thx
<jb> Hi. I want to update the openbox menu.xml, but cant figure out which one to update. I have updated the one in /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox and expected that to update the right-click menu. Do I need to reload something ror will that work once I reload lxde?
<jb> ...or should I update the one in .config?
<leszek> the one in /usr/share/... ist the global config for all users
<leszek> but if you have one config in your home folder than this one will be used instead of the global one
<jb> and then I just restart openbox?
<leszek> jb: exactly
<jb> leszek: thanks!
<faLUCE> hi. For some funny weird reason, If I execute MyLongNamedScriptFooooooo  , in the list of processes I only see the firs 15 chars of the name
<faLUCE> why?
<faLUCE> 12.04
<holstein> space? .. what list? top?
<faLUCE> holstein: no, there are not spaces
<faLUCE> yes: top
<holstein> its just a list.. i would expect space to be the reason
<holstein> truncation for space
<faLUCE> no, there's not a space. I'm sure
<holstein> faLUCE: space like the space on the screen
<holstein> its shortened to take up less space in that top report
<faLUCE> anyway, if I want to kill the process, I have to write killall -SIGKILL first15chars
<faLUCE> holstein: no, no
<holstein> there are many ways to kill
<holstein> faLUCE: ok... then why do you think it is truncated in that report?
<faLUCE> ok, but I want to use killall
<faLUCE> holstein: i don't know
<holstein> faLUCE: we should not speculate.. i would go to a main support channel or try the mailing list
<holstein> i usually kill with PID
<faLUCE> holstein: wich is the main support channel?
<holstein> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/46979-pid-length.html is relevant
<holstein> faLUCE: i was thinking #ubuntu.. but any more general linux channel
<faLUCE> holstein: I see, thanks
<holstein> says, from system to system
<holstein> i was guessing that at some point the name gets truncated
<holstein> space... ease of use... not sure why
<faLUCE> tnx again
<FreeMansMind> How would I change my DNS settings to 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 that google provides?
<TheMaster> Network icon at the bottom > Edit Connections > Wired or Wireless > Edit
<FreeMansMind> where do i type the 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in this edit window ?
<FreeMansMind> DNS SERVERS: 8.8.8.8 and Search Domains: 8.8.4.4 or?
<TheMaster> DNS servers: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<FreeMansMind> TheMaster, thank you
<TheMaster> You're welcome.
<FreeMansMind> is there a free software like ccleaner ?
<FreeMansMind> i guess it wont work in ubuntu.
<silverarrow> are you worried about adware?
<silverarrow> I don't think cc leaner would work for ubuntu even kif they made a version
<silverarrow> you would need something different
<silverarrow> not sure where linux needs tidying up as time goes
<TheMaster> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (precise), package size 319 kB, installed size 1710 kB
<silverarrow> ooooh, a linux  master
<silverarrow> ;-)
<FreeMansMind> bleachit seems to be perfect. does it run with terminal commands?
#lubuntu 2012-09-02
<_2cool4me4_> How well does Lubuntu run on a box with 512 MB of RAM and a 3 GHZ single core?
<TheMaster> I'd say pretty good, I have it on 512 with 500MHz.
<_2cool4me4_> What do you run on it?
<ActionParsnip> _2cool4me4_: ram is cheap :)
<TheMaster> Mixed user, one uses GUI stuff, I pretty much use it for terminal (alpine, irssi, newsbeuter, etc)
<ActionParsnip> TheMaster: then you have plenty of ram for what you use :)
<_2cool4me4_> ActionParsnip: I know, but for now, I only have 512 MB, which I COULD upgrade to around 700 mb
<TheMaster> ActionParsnip: Could very well do with more.
<ActionParsnip> TheMaster: what CPU is it?
<TheMaster> As I said, 500MHz one, celeron to be exact.
<ActionParsnip> ah, so SD RAM? or is it DDR?
<_2cool4me4_> The only thing I would like to run is XBMC or one of its counterparts
<ActionParsnip> xbmc is quite heavy
<ActionParsnip> do you own a smartphone at all?
<ActionParsnip> vlc has a web UI and you can enable it then control it from the phone
<_2cool4me4_> It doesn't have an internet connection, I want a setup running before adding new components
<_2cool4me4_> Except RAM, I'm gonna get that soon
<_2cool4me4_> But I do own an Android
<ActionParsnip> it can be done over wifi, no need for www link
<macguges> Hello, I've installed lubuntu on my dad's dell latitude. He wants to use a acx1xx nic with it, but its driver was not on the cd. Where can I get the driver? http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Netopia_TER/WPC11N1
<ActionParsnip> macguges: what chip does the NIC use?
<ActionParsnip> sudo lshw -C network      will tell you the chip
<etfb> I'm trying to delete the guest account on my kids' computer, but I can't. Can someone tell me how?
<etfb> I edited /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd, rebooted, and the bloody computer recreated the entries!
<etfb> And there's nothing in any GUI programs that even mentions it.
<etfb> And of course Google "helpfully" insists that "lubuntu" is a typo for "ubuntu" and so leads me to a thousand explanations of how to edit lightdm.conf...
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> two minutes visit and doing it all wrong
<bioterror> but he was on a correct track :D
<Cujo> hello
<Cujo> Hello
<Cujo> Is this where I can ask a question about getting Lubuntu to work propperly on my pc?
<BillySnowman> Can i ask a question?
<joe__825> Hi guys, i need some help as weel please
<zleap> whyt does using search to find a folder, right clicking on a foundfile,  and thenselecting open containing folder open a terminal ?
<BillySnowman> I'm installing the alternate Lubuntu 12.04 installer, but it seems to just stop when it finishes detecting all the hardware, any ideas what's wrong?
<BillySnowman> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 4150 if that helps
<zleap> can you switch to a terminal thing that shows messages from the kernel (maybe someone can help here )
<joe__825> is anyone willing to help me with fonts issues?
<zleap> er not sure,  we need people with more expertise really
<joe__825> zleap, how's your fonts going ? ;)
<zleap> my fonts seem fine
<joe__825> on browsers too?
<zleap> i used to have an issue with fonts and open / lbreoffce menus but that was ages ago
<zleap> browsers seem fine
<joe__825> do u remember how you fixed that?
<zleap> nope,
<zleap> what version of lubuntu you running
<joe__825> :)
<bioterror> what's wrong with the fonts?
<bioterror> and if the alternate hangs, sounds like a hardware related problems
<bioterror> it's quite idiot proof
<joe__825> 12.10
<joe__825> fonts are blurry, fuzzy
<bioterror> give us png
<bioterror> ;)
<joe__825> me?
<BillySnowman> well, when it finishes the hardware check all I see is a blue screen with a whit/light grey line at the bottom, where I can write things in
<bioterror> if you compare GNU/Linux fonts to Windows, it's always blurry
<bioterror> it's not a secret that all the linux distros sucks with the fonts
<joe__825> oh really? yes i do compare actually, somehow i managed to get it right on debian
<bioterror> look at the pictures from the late 90's when people was using netscape navigator :D
<joe__825> was it blurry back then too? that's interesting
<joe__825> i miss netscape days
<bioterror> I think antialiasing has something to do with the blurryness
<joe__825> yeah, i've ticked the antialiasing off... once again, it did the trick in mint and debian.. but lubuntu seems to be a little behind when it comes to fonts managment
<BillySnowman> I tried to install it before using the desktop one, but that one crashed when it was installing the bundled software
<zleap> hmm,   i do sometines get some weird blurry ness on a browser
<zleap> but nothing that is annoying enough to worry about
<joe__825> right now, it's mainly the arial bold i think ;)
<joe__825> i've installed microsoft fonts to be on the safe side..
<bioterror> dejavu-ttf is the one that works quite well
<BillySnowman> is there any way to fix my problem?
<joe__825> oh... gimme a few i'll give it a shot... thanks bioterror
<bioterror> BillySnowman, do you have problems with the desktop installer too?
<BillySnowman> yes
<BillySnowman> that one crashed when it was installing the bundled software
<bioterror> BillySnowman, actually when you press alt+f5 or something like that, you should get into another tty which shows you what really happens during the installation
<bioterror> it would enlighten us a lot
<BillySnowman> check-missing-firmware: missing firmware files (agere_sta_fw.bin) for orinco_cs
<BillySnowman> bioterror here's what I see "check-missing-firmware: missing firmware files (agere_sta_fw.bin) for orinco_cs"
<BillySnowman> is that of any help?
<joe__825> so sorry about the ignorence bio, but how do i install fonts of tar.bz2 package file?
<kanliot>  joe__825 there's a guide @ help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup
<joe__825> cheers kanliot, gonna check that up
<joe__964> no luck with fonts issues here.. i have minimized the problem... it's mostly blurry when text is bold
<joe__964> mainly in browsers
<joe__964> any ideas friends?
<bioterror> press "Auto adjustment" from your display if you're using HD-15 (VGA) cable between your computer and display
<zleap> joe__964, yeah same here
<joe__964> done. no luck
<joe__964> oh
<zleap> actually i noticed an improvement between versions of firefox
<zleap> only now it seems to display other websites on top of others as if its not refreshing properly
<joe__964> yeah, it's getting there but still no the 'real thing' ;)
<joe__964> anyhow i've noticed another problem with the monitor settings
<zleap> joe__964, are you using the latest version of your browser
<joe__964> when i change the refresh rate to 75 instead of 60, and hit the 'apply' and goes back to 60 again
<zleap> hmm
<joe__964> i mean.. it goes back to 60 refresh rate
<joe__964> it also wont detect my monitor
<zleap> i taske it your using a clean install of lubuntu,  as I just installed lubuntu-desktop over ubuntu (as in the packages) so our experiences in some areas are similar but that could be a factor
<zleap> you're
<joe__964> oh i see what you mean zleap
<zleap> in some ways its "good" we are having similar issues,  it rules out hardware faults on monitors
<zleap> ok now running firefox 15
<joe__964> congrats ;)
<zleap> updating before seemed to cure the blurry bold font issue
<zleap> however 15 will hopefully cure the other issue with being able to see through part of a browser window to another site  (hard to describe) but its not what should happen
<joe__964> wish u best of luck
<zleap> thankjs
<zleap> as i said blurry font = update seems to fix
<zleap> other issue occurs randomly so hard to reproduce but if it stops happening then ff 15 fixed it
<zleap> joe__964, same to you
<joe__964> yeah well its less blurry in comparcy with chromium but not like ms os still
<joe__964> i bet you anything opera will be sharp as, but opera luck support with latest web technologies
<joe__964> see you later zleap. nice talking to you. cheers
#lubuntu 2013-08-26
<ganjika> how do i access the cli
<ganjika> outside of the gui
<lokote_jones> Excuse me. I just instaklled Lubuntu on my big computer. I enabled the nvidia drivers. I then enabled my second monitor but my panels stretch between both screens. How do I set it so my panels only show on the first screen?
<lokote_jones> ganjika: You can press cntrl-shft-f7
<testerer> Hey..I'm still having problems with my Brother scanner DCP-150C.
<testerer> When i run xsane i get error message: couldn't connect to:   /tmp/keyring-jBrwD0/pkcs11
<testerer> What's the keyring got to do with it?
<testerer> I emailed brother HQ for a solution and they replied:
<testerer>  Open "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules" file as root.
<testerer> .Add the following two lines...
<testerer> # Brother scannersATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<testerer> reboot
<testerer> They actually made a mistake because #Brother scanner and ATTRS are meant to be on 2 seperate lines.
<ianorlin> ok
<testerer> Anyway i did that and it still won't scan. :-(
<testerer> My scanner is definitely "active" according to brscan-skey -l
<testerer>  i modded my udev script. rebooting.
<testerer> xsane still gives this error:  WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-mE1MDy/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<testerer> Why is gnome-keyring poking it's nose into this?
 * ianorlin does not know
<testerer> i wish gnome would go back down it's hole and stay there
<testerer> Looks like xsane wants to connect "somehow" to gnome-keyring
<testerer> OK i fixed the keyring error by running:  gnome-keyring-daemon -sd
<testerer> i added that to /etc/profile.  Rebooting.
 * ianorlin is glad this is logged
<noob2lubuntu> I can't use alt+f2 to "run" anymore ever since I replaced lxde panel with xfce4 panel
<noob2lubuntu> Does anyone know how to use run with xfce4-panel?
<ianorlin> does windows key +r work?
<noob2lubuntu> no
<noob2lubuntu> I looked in the keybindings and saw that run uses lxde panel for ru
<noob2lubuntu> run*
<Unit193> bioterror: !gksu and links to http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo.
<noob2lubuntu> anyone?
<Unit193> xfce4-appfinder is the Xfce tool for it.
<noob2lubuntu> xfce4-panel isn't exactly run
<TheSchaf> can someone help me with xrandr/xorg.conf? :)
<TheSchaf> i have the manual of the screen here and i did nvidia-xconfig
<TheSchaf> according to the manual the screen can do (at 640x480): 59.940 hz, 70 72,xx and 75 hz
<TheSchaf> but when i do xrandr now xrandr lists other mod (60 61 62)
<TheSchaf> -mod +refresh rates
<TheSchaf> so is this normal or did nvidia-xconfig give me garbage values?
<Ascavasaion> Is there a mixer I could use that will change base settings for the sound card?  laptop's speakers are really tinny, and a little 'duller' sound would be better.
<Ascavasaion> I tried xfce4-mixer but nothing there.
<Ascavasaion> lspci gives me sound card as a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jadestar> how does one enable wine 1.6/1.7?
<phillw> jadestar: head over to winehq (the source of all things wine) and follow the instructions for downloading the 1.7 http://www.winehq.org/ as 1.7 is now out, I'd strongly suggest using that. I don't use wine myself but do interact with people who do and they say to always use the latest version.
<jadestar> thanks phillw but it only lists 1.4 n 1.5 ;-;
<phillw> jadestar: I note that they say the repos are very out of date... fear not... roll your sleeves up and head over to http://www.noobslab.com/2013/08/wine-17-available-for-ubuntulinux.html for step by step instructions.
<GothSparkTheCat> hi every one, log ubuntu user , i just moved to lubuntu to speed my netbook and i wanted to make some custisation on it , like having tint2 at start have xcompmgr  running before tint2 start , xpadall at start , i tryed to edit the autostart at the lxsession lubuntu but no luck , any other way i could do it ?
<jadestar> y tu
<phillw> GothSparkTheCat: I'm not a 'graphics tweaks' person. I know lubunteers have been playing with compton... let me try find some instructions for you.
<phillw> GothSparkTheCat: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/meet-compton.html has some background on it.
<GothSparkTheCat> phillw thank's i'll take a look
<phillw> GothSparkTheCat: for fuller details (how to, etc.) head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<phillw> I don't have compton tweaks book marked a dn had to go dig them up :P
<phillw> s/a dn/and
<GothSparkTheCat> if compton works at start i will just need to use the compiz applet tool ?
<GothSparkTheCat> *does not start
<GothSparkTheCat> nope seams i am doing something wrong ... the auto start does not work , :/
<GothSparkTheCat> my comand works in the termimal but not on the  launcher in the  auto start folder
<GothSparkTheCat> hi again all, i need to know how to i make an application start when i log in
<jadestar> i need to disable my touchpad at bootup
#lubuntu 2013-08-27
<xorox90> how can I enter grub menu in ubuntu 12.04?
<bioterror> was it left shift key
<luisssss> hello everybody goof morning i need help please, i started synaptic and then i click to open repository and synaptic crashed, now i can't open it can someone tell me how to fix this please?
<luisssss> all i get after rebooting my pc is this red circle on the left bottom screen and it says: "a problem occurred when checking for the updates" and it won't open synaptic
<luisssss> actually is on the right bottom of my screen
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bioterror> does it work?
<luisssss> ok
<luisssss> after typing my password it does nothing
<bioterror> usually it should do something
<luisssss> in this case do nothing
<luisssss> do apt-get dist-upgrade luis@GTPLUISAB:~$
<luisssss> and as root i get this:  apt-get dist-upgrade Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<TheSchaf> sounds bad :D
<luisssss> so any idea? some one that can help me to fix this?
<bioterror> might take a while, apt-get core dumping is quite funnny :D
<bioterror> you could consider reverting the sources you added from the cli
<bioterror> if that could help
<luisssss> how do i do that?
<bioterror> /etc/apt/
<bioterror> maybe sources.list.d/ or just sources.list
<luisssss> ok now what do i copy paste it on paste bin so you can see it?
<bioterror> well, since clock is almost 17:00, I'm about to head to my home from work
<bioterror> as my day is done
<bioterror> so I think you can figure it out from those files and places what you added
<luisssss> ok
<luisssss> thanks
<lighta> hey here, no one got issue with skype windows being stuck ?
<Unit193> Can you define "stuck"?
<lighta> hmm like he's kind of unity still on the side but I can't move it
<lighta> especially the dialogue windows, I can't move it nor resize, nor and that the most annoying scrolling down
<lighta> so right now I can't see new msg =(
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/ I don't have that at least.
<lighta> do you want a screenshot to be more descriptive ?
<lighta> you using the one from ppa ?
<Unit193> PPA?  No, I use the official Ubuntu package.;
<lighta> hmm same here
<lighta> Skype 4.2.0.11
<lighta> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
<lighta>  13.04 we have the same release ?
<Unit193> Of course.
<Unit193> (Re)move the skype config dir?
<lighta> you mean like a fresh install ? remove --purge and reinstall ?
<lighta> guess I could do that ye
<lighta> config is from an 11.xx thing that I just copy everytime
<Unit193> I was thinking more of a  mv ~/.Skype/ ~/.Skype_backup
<lighta> ah ye could do that too
<lighta> here if you can see http://i41.tinypic.com/140y8pk.png
<lighta> I need that scrolling bar
<lighta> or I want to make it move =(
<lighta> ok now I have the scrolling bar, that a progress I guess
<lighta> should be fine enough for now
#lubuntu 2013-08-28
<jadestar> how do i change key layout
<jadestar> in openbox :T
<jadestar> sorry
<jadestar> system key layout XD
<phillw> jadestar: what version of lubuntu are you running?
<jadestar> lightweight ubuntu extended life edition or LXLE
<jadestar> based on lightweight ubuntu 12.06
<phillw> jadestar: in that case http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877 should sort it out
<jadestar> nm
<jadestar> misnumbered
<jadestar> should be four hehe
<jadestar> y thank u phillw :>
<phillw> jadestar: it was close enough :)
<jadestar> i use openbox
<jadestar> L X L E has its own channel though
<phillw> afaik, the keyboard settings are done under the lxde settings, not by open box. open box only does the DE, not play with keyboards.
<jadestar> ah dhyanavadaha
<jadestar> or
<jadestar> uh
<jadestar> thank you
<katkisson> hi, I'm trying to watch a Hulu movie online and they say I need the newest version of Flashplayer. i thought that was downloaded when I  installed Lubuntu a few days ago.
<phillw> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<phillw> katkisson:  ^^
<katkisson> Hi, I was just in Ubuntu asking about Flash Player. I tried to go to Hulu online to watch a movie, and they said to install the latest version. Someone told me a command to put in terminal, but it didn't find that command.
<katkisson> o.k. I'll try that site right now.
<katkisson> Now, I see Adobe Flash Plug-in in Lubuntu software. Will that work/
<katkisson> It says it's for Mozilla Firefox. That
<katkisson> fine. I downloaded that.
<katkisson> I don't have Java. Should i get that?
<katkisson> Just so you know. I found Flash Player Plug in  in the Lubuntu software and downloaded it. It's works. I can watch Hulu movies now. Yeah!
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> should work fine..
<katkisson> thanks!
<micahg> I'm thinking to updating libgoffice and gnumeric for saucy, any objections?
<manik> hey
<manik> Can anybody tell me a file manager which gives similar search option like Windows Explorer?
<New2> hi friends
<New2> google gives Firefox $400 million per year to data mine your habits, i found this to help get rid of google from firefox http://www.leavegooglebehind.com/how-tos/how-to-eradicate-google-from-firefox/
<New2> "Firefox has a feature called “safe browsing” which reports information about your browsing to Google."
<New2> oops wrong channel sorry lol
<jeepsy> i cannot login in the main account anymore. at first i thought problem was password even though i was quite sure i was doing it right. then i noticed that when i purposely put a wrong password i do get a wrong password message. instead when i put the good password, i dont get that message. i get a black screen for a sec and then back to login screen. what's going on?
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> login from the console
<bioterror> and you will be a little more smarter
<bioterror> if that works, then start-lubuntu or what was it
<bioterror> startlubuntu
<jeepsy> what do i type to login from the console?
<bioterror> Wed18:46 <bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> so?
<jeepsy> ok login works. but when i do startlubuntu it doesnt. i get something like "gtk warning cannot open display" and above iread many permission denied errors
<bioterror> and what's the last thing you have done before it went broken?
<jeepsy> nothing. updates i guess
<jeepsy> it's totally gotten me by surprise. how do you say "out of the blue"
<jeepsy> no reason i can think of
<jeepsy> any idea of what i should do?
<bioterror> be more specific
<jeepsy> i just used the computer regularly for regular stuff, libreoffice, mail, you know. all of a sudden i get this error
<jeepsy> what do you want to know?
<bioterror> the permissions, ofcourse
<bioterror> where you do not have permissions
<jeepsy> only thing i can think of that messed it up are the updates. but i guess that doesnt make much sense. updates solve bugs, they dont create them. i guess
<bioterror> :D
<jeepsy> //config if remember right
<bioterror> how naive
<jeepsy> i am a newbie :)
<jeepsy> how can i show you that output?
<jeepsy> i am now using the guest session which works fine
<bioterror> you're using the same computer with same installation
<bioterror> with guest account?
<jeepsy> yes
<Unit193> So, move /home/username-here/.config/ to somewhere else and then try it.
<bioterror> yep
<Unit193> Remove .cache/ too while you're at it, saved sessions can make a day fun.
<jeepsy> can you please tell me step by step (help for dummies)
<bioterror> login with that ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> then
<bioterror> mv .config .config.bak
<bioterror> rm -rf .cache
<bioterror> you do not need to logout
<bioterror> now
<bioterror> you can just ctrl + alt + f1
<jeepsy> ok will try that. but i have a little unxpected problem here (not with the computer) that i must take care of now. will do it later. thank you both for the help
<thor_> Hi Please a link to the meeting log from yesterday
#lubuntu 2013-08-29
<webereinc> when I enter a command 'sudo service cups start' I get an error 'start: Unknown job: cups' error.  Also, there is no file in the var/log/cups area?  Can anyone help troubleshoot why I can't get cups to start so I can add a printer to my new install of Lubuntu?
<holstein> webereinc: try the wizard.. you shouldnt have to do it that way
<webereinc> holstein: 2 things: 1, what is the wizard? 2, I agree - but since CUPS didn't start on its own, I just want to start CUPS now and then look into why it didn't auto-start... But it's neither starting nor logging, so I don't know how to troubleshoot it...
<holstein> webereinc: there is an add a printer wizard.. you dont need to start cups and go there manually
<holstein> webereinc: try clicking "add a printer"
<webereinc> holstein: The 'add printer' button is greyed out and it says "Printing service not available. Start the service on this computer or connect to another server."
<webereinc> holstein: That is why I'm trying to start CUPS
<holstein> webereinc: nothing about that references doing what you are trying to do
<holstein> webereinc: do you want to continue in the #ubuntu channel?
<webereinc> holstein: yes
<holstein> webereinc: enjoy!
<webereinc> holstein: can you give me any suggestions?
<holstein> webereinc: i literallly click that button and add a printer
<holstein> webereinc: you can try from the live CD.. you can try as another user.. you can read about starting cups properly manually if you think that will help
<webereinc> holstein: I understand, but if the button isn't there -
<holstein> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<holstein> webereinc: the button *is* there
<holstein> webereinc: is it grey because your user doesnt have permission?
<luz> hei all
<luz> im new to lubuntu and i just finished installing the x86 version however i can't seem to get my wirless adapter working for the internet. any suggestions?
<Unit193> What device?
<luz> does anyone know which ndiswrapper source i need to download?
<luz> Compaq sr1050nx
<Unit193> Alright, we'll try it again.  What wireless card?  What's the output of lspci ?
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luz> theres no wirelss card pre installed just NVIDIA nForce2 ethernet controller
<luz> im trying to connect a netgear wna3100 adapter
<Unit193> !bcm | luz, it's a BCM43231
<ubottu> luz, it's a BCM43231: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<luz> thanks! lemme see if that will do the trick
<Ascavasaion> lspci gives me VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller as my graphics card.  I am trying to run Google Earth but it tells me that I do not have "3D accelerator card with shader support".  HOw do I enable those please?
<bioterror> starts to be quite old and slow graphics card
<bioterror> by default it should be enabled
<bioterror> if it's not, then you card does not support shader
<Random777> hey all, Was making the switch to lubuntu, since i tried lxde and love it, i was wondering has anyone got the mint menu working on the lxpanel? i think it'd make a perfect envoment for me.
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Is there any way to test it?  Or check?
<bioterror> http://www.x.org/wiki/IntelGraphicsDriver/
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: : It says UNKNOWN
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: : It says UNKNOWN
<bioterror> seems so
<bioterror> sounds like no Google Earth for you with that hardware
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Oh, how lovely.
<javatexan> morning all.  Just started with lubuntu and love it...two issues: 1) I have window that is "stuck" at top of desktop with no handle to grab to bring it back down.  2) can I turn off touchpad touch as click, I keep selecting things with simple touch of thumb on touchpad...macbook pro.  Thanks in advance
<bioterror> javatexan, press alt -key and then you should be able to drag that window
<javatexan> bioterror: sweet....thanks.  I knew there had to be a trick...there always is.  :)
<bioterror> javatexan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<javatexan> I am on macbook pro and touchpad tapping is turned back on even though gksudo gpointing-device-settings indicates its still off after restart...If I cycle it through turn on then off, it works.  I am guessing this is not the preferred way ;), is there a way to make that setting stick?  Thanks.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Touchpad_settings
<bioterror> Edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<bioterror> Disable tap to click
<bioterror> @synclient MaxTapTime=0
<bioterror> if that's what you mean
<bioterror> seems like the ~/.config/autostart with program.desktop does not work anymore and the ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart is the working method
<bioterror> running 13.10
<Unit193> Guessing lxsession-edit doesn't help?  Thought something changed with that, but can't remember what.
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> gotta check again
<bioterror> yeah, I have them correctly there
<bioterror> and enabled
<bioterror> does not work
<wxl> bioterror: doesn't work in either location?
<bioterror> it works if I use .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<bioterror> but not with the .desktop files under .config/autostart
<bioterror> yeah those are in the lxsession-edit
<bioterror> but just does not work
<wxl> yeah cuz i thought ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart was the way to make it work
<Unit193> According to the lxsession wiki, desktop files (freedesktotp standard) should work. :P
<wxl> bioterror: not sure this is relevant to the current situation, but it does revolve around a similar problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1068640
<bioterror> if someone is using 13.10, can he confirm this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068640 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "user-configured autostart in home conflicts with systemwide file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> or is it me :D
<phillw> bioterror: I've lost track of which one is the correct one now.
<phillw> gilir: which is the correct directory area for autostart in 13.10 ?
<bioterror> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<bioterror> at least for me
<phillw> I know things have changed, just taken my eye off the ball. Having it definitive means we can ensure the wiki is up to date :)
<phillw> bioterror: sorry for the delay, been on wiki duties for QA :D have a look at bug 579524
<ubottu> bug 579524 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "Create a common start* script to share common commands between lxde sessions" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579524
<phillw> old bug, new fix :D
#lubuntu 2013-08-30
<bvb> hello friends
<bvb> is there a way to view the file permissions in the detailed view of folders?
<ianorlin> in pcmanfm?
<bvb> yeah
<bvb> so do you know how to apply that setting?
<ianorlin> I don't
<ianorlin> not sure you can
<katkisson> Is it better to leave my computer on hibernate all night or to shut down? Which one is easier for the computer?
<Unit193> Hibernate is the same thing, just copies the ram to disk, then copies back on bootup (basically.)  Hibernate is a bit slower and in this a little more unstable.
<katkisson> o.k. thanks!
<warsong> hi all
<warsong> is there a GUI for scaning for bad secotrs?
<phillw> warsong: out of interest or out of the fact the drive is dying?
<warsong> I need/want a utitle to scan for bad sectors
<Unit193> Brand?
<bioterror> gnome-disk-utility - manage and configure disk drives and media
<warsong> Im sorry I dont understand
<warsong> I have wel over 30 ide drives
<warsong> Lubuntu dose not run gnome dose it?
<Unit193> Nope, doesn't mean that won't work.
<phillw> warsong: you can use gnome-disk-utility  - just install it.
<warsong> k i will download the packet right now
<Unit193> I have a seagate drive, so I may use seatools or mhdd. :P
<bioterror> if I had ide drives, I would use hammer :-)
<warsong> I feel your pain
<warsong> I trash  a lot of them
<warsong> but people are in need
<phillw> If, however, you want to scan for bad sectors and have them marked as such on the disk(s), then look at the 1st answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/104063/how-can-i-know-the-number-of-bad-sectors-on-my-hard-drive
<warsong> but you cant scan a drive if it mounted
<phillw> A failing hard drive is failing, but if it genuinely has had a slight accident in its life, that link may help you.
<phillw> warsong: for bad sector scanning, expect the drive to be wiped clean. you can not do non-destructive testing.
<warsong> huh spin right dose it
<phillw> well, you can, but it is not worth the paper you print the result out on.
<warsong> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpinRite
<phillw> warsong: *reading* from a sector <> *writing* to a sector, but if you wish to follow wikipedia, why did you ask in here?
<warsong> that dose not fit the roll im looking for
<warsong> it was just a off topic thing sorry
<Jamie_> Hello, can I have some help with permissions?
<phillw> !ask | Jamie_
<ubottu> Jamie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jamie_> I installed lamp and when I go to create a file inside var/www it won't save the file. I think I need to chmod the directory?
<phillw> Jamie_: this is not lubuntu related, so before the big bad wolf comes and complains, can you please
<phillw> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> and I'll be happy to chat with you about LAMP and /var/www
<Jamie_> It is Lubuntu Related.
<Jamie_> I'm on Lubuntu though...
<phillw> jamie, please issue the command '/j #lubuntu-offtopic' (with out the ')
<Unit193> He's asking a support question, which is best off in a support channel...
<Monday> what do i type to install xfce so that i can test it out, then what do i type to remove it after without removing the xfce stuff for lubuntu
<Monday> how often are LXDE releases and what version is the current one
<phillw> Monday: lxde does not have a 'release' as such, it is the collection of 'lx' components which get updated as the developers have time. These components then go into 'releases'.
<phillw> Monday: head over to http://blog.lxde.org/ which has lots of great links to the lxde project.
<map> hey y'all
<javatexan> Iubuntu is really nice, thank you for all hard work
<phillw> javatexan: thank you for your kind words :)
#lubuntu 2013-08-31
<webereinc> Hello - can anyone tell me why the task manager application shows I have 100% cpu usage all the time and top says it is very high if not 100% all the time, but the individual processes CPU %s don't add up to nearly 100%... What am I missing?
<phillw> webereinc: can you screen shot your top screen?
<ianorlin> or is tihs in lxtask?
<webereinc> phillw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6046266/
<phillw> webereinc: got it, just looking
<phillw> webereinc: that counts me out. I'll go and seek advice as it seems crazy to me.
<phillw> webereinc: just for a sanity check, can you please do:
<phillw> sudo apt-get install htop
<phillw> and then run htop from the terminal to see if it reports back the same thing. I think it will, but having a 2nd system look at it, it may tell us what the issue is.
<Unit193> ps auxk pcpu | tail  or try htop, which ever.
<webereinc> phillw:  How to capture htop as a screenshot?
<phillw> Unit193:  ^^
<Unit193> !screenshot | phillw, webereinc
<ubottu> phillw, webereinc: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<webereinc> phillw:  http://imagebin.org/269300
<phillw> webereinc: that shows 100% CPU for htop, which is very wrong! Have a look at it again and see what it says?
<webereinc> phillw: Actually, I will do another screen shot but htop does keep going back to 100% - I will try to catch it when htop is NOT at 100%
<phillw> webereinc: if the likes of top and htop are tripping you to 100% CPU usage, there is something very, very wrong. That is my 'IMHO'. Unit193 do you think he may have a corrupted install?
<webereinc> phillw: http://imagebin.org/269301
<webereinc> phillw, Unit193: Also telling is that my mem is less than 50% in use and the swap isn't even touched!
<phillw> webereinc: please do seek 2nd advice, but it is my opinion that you have a corrupt install.  Did you do the self check on the install media (CD or USB) before you attempted the installation?
<webereinc> phillw: No - I didn't check the media, but I'm having a hard time believing that something that was corrupted enough to produce these flaky readings would allow the system to run at all!
<phillw> webereinc: then you have not been on support since 2009 :) I call it "the land of the funnies" .. not funny, but unexplainable issues. After talking to people again and again it turns out that their install media is corrupt. A slight corruption will not prevent install, it will just make it not work.
<phillw> linux will try it's darn best to run, what ever the circumstances. It may not be happy, but it will not give you a BSoD.
<webereinc> I still have the liveCD I used... I will reboot-it live and do the media-check thingy...  If there is a problem, is there anyway to force an 'update' from the web vs. redownloading a new iso?
<phillw> do you still have the ISO file that you downloaded before you made the CD?
<webereinc> yes
<phillw> that's good, is it on a linux system or a windows / mac system?
<webereinc> the original iso is on one of my other linux boxes...  I can copy it over to this problem box...
<phillw> webereinc: I'll be back in a couple of mins. please have the system you are using and where the ISO is. I'll then tell you how to check the ISO is good before you burn the CD
<phillw> webereinc: back
<webereinc> phillw:  I am copying the original iso from the linux box where I originally dloaded it onto this problem-child lubuntu box...  Also, I have the burned CD which I used to install this box in the drive... Is there a way to check one or both of them (without rebooting into live-cd mode...?)
<phillw> you can md5sum an image
<webereinc> phillw:  just did the md5sum and we matched just fine.... now - how to check the CD without rebooting it live?
<webereinc> phillw: I found the command to create an iso from the image on the CD... I will do that and then do an md5sum on the new iso... if it is all good... then it would appear I have a good install, right?
<phillw> webereinc: give me a few mins to do the maths :)
<phillw> the issue here, is is the CD a clean and un corrupted image. which version of lubuntu are you using?
<webereinc> phillw:  AAAAAAaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh!  The CD was not clean!  Creating an iso from the cd gives me an iso with a different md5sum!  I'm not trying to create a new CD and see if I can get a clean burn with a good md5sum!
<webereinc> version of lubuntu is 13.04
<phillw> webereinc: thank you for putting me out of my misery :) Burn the CD at the slowest speed you can. anything over 4X is dodgy.
<webereinc> phillw: do you know if the filename is taken into consideration when doing an md5sum - or is it strictly looking at the data?
<phillw> just the data
<phillw> so, your md5sum check on the downloaded ISO matches okay?
<webereinc> OK - so if I still get a different md5 after another burn, then there is still something up on the CD itself, right
<webereinc> phillw: yes, the d'loaded iso md5's just fine...  It's my burned CDs that are not looking good.
<phillw> if the ISO on the hard drive checks out okay, then burn slow to the CD. Data <> Music.
<webereinc> OK - but in xfburn, it doesn't give me options for x-speeds, it gives raw numbers... which one should I choose for burning (i.e. what translates to approx. 4x?)
<phillw> webereinc: I've had this in the past, where the CD burner wanted to burn too fast. The answer to that is to go down to the cheap shop and get a CD-RW... It makes the burner write at a low speed.
<phillw> webereinc: select the longest time / slowest speed
<webereinc> phillw:  I have CD-RWs, but I wanted to make a bunch of CD-Rs that I could give out to my clients....
<phillw> webereinc: well, getting xfburn to the slowest write speed is the only way forward.
<ianorlin> I don't know why my drive only goes down to 10x
<phillw> ianorlin: that's a *bit* too fast for ISO. It may well work most of the time, but I do suggest 4X
<phillw> Unit193: as we are discussing burning ISO's for lubuntu am I still okay here and not off-topic?
<webereinc> phillw:  using lubuntu's burner named xfburn, for burn speed it just has a list of raw numbers that are... 372,  373 , 376, 1121, 2978, 11543, and they keep going up from there to a final number of 2669102 with the final entry being the word 'max'.... should I really pick the absolute lowest number?
<phillw> webereinc: I've not used xfburn, but from what you have said I'd go for the lowest number
<phillw> webereinc: I can have a play with it tomorrow to see what the options are.
<Guest14156> how do i connect my wireless printer?
<lubuntu_> need help connect to my wireless printer..
<neta> hi
<Tapar> while trying to install vmware tools in Lubuntu 13.04 64 bit, I get the following error: The path "" is not valid path to the gcc binary. Would you like to change it?
<Tapar> Pointing the location to /usr/lib/gcc gives the same error. Due to the error lubuntu virtual machine is behaving rather strangely.
<mickeyus> hi every body. i've installed lubuntu 13.04 and have a problem: the wire connection status is connected but i can't access internet. i have to unplug-in internet cab and replug-in to access the internet
<mickeyus> because the connection disconnects very often so i have plug-in and un-plugin so many time
<mickeyus> :(
<mickeyus> i dont know what makes the wire connection be disconnected automatically like that.
<mickeyus> my lubuntu 10.04 is auto disconnect after some minutes. i have to re-plugin the cable to reconnect internet
<mickeyus> :(
<mickeyus> are u used to be in my case?
<mickeyus> i must re-plugin the internet cable over and over again
<neta> i have a problem with my lubuntu- i just installed a lubuntu 13.04 alongside windows 7- and when i rebooted i got a black screen. now when i reboot it goes straight to the windows. the other option is to boot from the usb-stick and then i can reinstall lubuntu, and then it says that it's allready installed. using nomodeset i'm now "trying without installing". how can i use my freshly installed lubuntu?
<plusEV> Hi, I want to make a desktop icon to reboot my system. I am on Lubuntu 13.04 Does anyone know how to make a desktop icon like that?
<map> hey
<ianorlin> what is your questoin?
<map> i dont have any..was just saying hello
<ianorlin> ok
<map> could u not just make a shortcut to an executable script with the reboot command in the script plusEV  or use init
<plusEV> map: I dunno how to do that. I know how to make the icon and set the command but my icons wont execute couse they open in abiword
<plusEV> something is wrong
<map> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180842/how-to-make-shortcuts-to-executables
<map> have a look there pal
<map> may help you
<plusEV> nah I do not have time for learning that
<Guest27490> I don't know if anyone can help, but I have a question.
<Guest27490> When I boot up, it won't boot up my wallpaper.
<Guest27490> I'm using the latest version of Lubuntu, including updates.
<Guest27490> I have to log out, and then log back into for it to use my wallpaper.
<Guest27490> Whenever I look at Desktop Preferences, it shows my wallpaper as "none", even when I have the correct wallpaper.
<troii> aa
#lubuntu 2013-09-01
<Frank81> Hello any one in here knows how to fix the problem that there is no usb keyboard regonized on entering luks password? coz since kernel 3.8 + till 3.11 i have no keyboard anymore to enter luks password with 3.8 all work well
#lubuntu 2014-08-25
<Klubuntu> I dont start any program it is when start lubuntu..but the message is gone for now.
<anarkhos> yes until you restart x?
<Klubuntu> I am not sure what you meen with x.. but when i restert the machine now the message is gone.
<Klubuntu> Can it be the lubuntu have some small problems with my hardware ?
<anarkhos> oh
<anarkhos> it's a very general message
<anarkhos> to find out more, you could open a terminal window and type: dmesg | grep system program problem detected
<anarkhos> i -think- it's fine to grep several terms. if not, try with just "problem" for instance
<Klubuntu> Is there an easy way to get skype on lubuntu ?
<Klubuntu> test
<phillw> Klubuntu: yup
<phillw> Klubuntu: if you want a link, here's one that looks okay ... http://tutorialforlinux.com/2014/04/24/how-to-install-latest-skype-on-lubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-lts-32-64bit-step-by-step-easy-guide/
<Klubuntu> Is it any way to find it in the softwarecenter ?
<phillw> Klubuntu: as with the likes of WINE, I'd suggest grabbing the most up to date version as that site suggests. The ones in SoftwareCenter will be older ones and could have bugs that are fixed in th newer version(s)
<Klubuntu> i think it is old anyway.. it is for 10.04 and 12.04
<Klubuntu> Can i right click on the file and use GDebi package installer ?
<Klubuntu_> I have marked Canonical partners and Canonical partners (source code) but still not find skype.. is skype there ?
<genii> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in trusty
<Klubuntu_> I found it on xubuntu but not in lubunty.
<Klubuntu_> Maybe it shud be in Lubuntu software center.
<genii> Klubuntu_: Most likely you have only amd64 architecture enabled
<genii> Klubuntu_: What says result of:  apt-config dump| grep 'Architectures'
<Klubuntu_> My Lubuntu and computer is 32 bit.
<Klubuntu_> Xubuntu is 64 bit on another computer.
<junka> Klubuntu_, did you apt-get update ?
<genii> Klubuntu_: Please pastebin result of:  sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy skype
<Klubuntu_> I am not so familiar with terminal.
<junka> Klubuntu_, use synaptic. Reload and search for skype
<Klubuntu_> I found skype on synaptic.. how to install it ?
<junka> you click the box and select mark for installation
<junka> then click apply from the icons
<Klubuntu_> There are diferents skypes.. skype, skype-bin
<Klubuntu_> they are allready marked with a star..
<junka> Klubuntu_, just skype
<Klubuntu_> the apply is gray
<wxl> why not just install from the website?
<wxl> well ok mine's from the partner repo too :)
<wxl> nevermind
<junka> Klubuntu_, did you mark "skype" for installation?
<Klubuntu_> yes.. but why is the other one skype-bin also marked now and green ?
<wxl> !info skype-bin
<ubottu> Package skype-bin does not exist in trusty
<genii> It's the binary file
<wxl> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 19643 kB, installed size 43366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wxl> there we go
<wxl> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wxl> so those binary files are obviously important things to have
<junka> Klubuntu_, it's fine
<junka> Klubuntu_, skype-bin is a dependency of skype
<genii> Odd that is says there is an amd64 version, when the !skype factoid has a link which says on it that there is only i386 and to add that architecture if you use 64bit
<Klubuntu_> is synaptic a sort of software center too ?
<junka> Klubuntu_, exactly
<wxl> Klubuntu_: yep, they are all front ends to apt
<switchtehbeat> is there a way to check my cpu temps?
<junka> switchtehbeat, you can run sensors in a terminal
<junka> there is also a temperature applet
<switchtehbeat> junka, what command?
<junka> sensors
<switchtehbeat> ?
<switchtehbeat> sec
<switchtehbeat> installing
<switchtehbeat> :P
<switchtehbeat> 30c
<switchtehbeat> NICE!
<PoiSoN> hey
<chris__> Hello!
<chris__> Hello World!
<chris__> currently have an old ati graphic processor and would like to know if lubuntu has an updated driver for it to speed up processing
<wxl> chris__: if it's there, it's in the ubuntu repos
<chris__> would I simply search by the word ati?
<Unit193> I'd suppose not new enough to have the drivers in Additional Drivers?
<chris__> its on an old laptop.
<chris__> view videos get choppy but simply moving the mouse
<chris__> viewing
<chris__> thinking it could have something to do with the graphics
<wxl> how much memory do you have?
<chris__> 2g
<chris__> could it be the swap
<wxl> do you know if there even is some sort of updated driver?
<wxl> i should add this is not a lubuntu question, it's an ubuntu question, and quite possibly a linux question.
<chris__> ok
<chris__> I'm relatively new to the linux world
<wxl> chris__: with rare exception, it is the linux kernel team that implements all the drivers that linux distros use, so that applies to both ubuntu and by extension, lubuntu
<chris__> I'm back
#lubuntu 2014-08-26
<Layton> Hello
<Layton> any proficient ubuntu / lubuntu users here who can aswer a few quick questions :o ?
<swift110> Hey
<swift110> Hey
<swift110> Hmm
<finrod> Do you need Git to run libDVDcss?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<finrod> thank you Unit193, take care
<billyo> Hi guys ..what's the deal with files saved under a guest login... the next time you login as guest another number is designated presumably  ..does this alone explain why files saved by the guest are no longer there after restarting?
<billyo> Does anyone know how to access files saved as guest?
<faLUCE> hello, how can I disable password after screen locking on 14.04?
<ikonia> on lubuntu or ubuntu ?
<ikonia> (as in which desktop)
<junka> it should be disabled by default
<junka> but you can check in menu preferences light locker settings
<junka> i wonder does lubuntu 12.04 still get updates?
<ikonia> junka: yes
<junka> how can i add a picture do lightlocker?
<junka> s/do/to
<winb> lubuntu 14.04 uses Firefox, not chromium?
<junka> yes since 13.10
<winb> good
<winb> What is most common to use as text-editor in lubuntu? In ubuntu I used gedit
<hateball> leafpad
<holstein> winb: you can easily install gedit and use it in lubuntu.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gedit
<holstein> or, use the package manager of your choice.. you can also, if you feel main ubuntus' package selection better fits your needs/preferences, you can just add the lxde desktop to it
<holstein> lots of folks use the mini iso, and build up whatever they like from scratch..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> winb: otherwise, lubuntu *is* ubuntu, having the same access to the same exact packages in the same repos.. so, if you want chromium, you can install chromium-brower easily, and have the *same* chromium you would in ubuntu or any of the official flavors
<winb> holstein: I don't want to use gedit if I have other options. I'd like to use lubuntu as it is meant to be
<winb> And I prefer ff
<holstein> winb: you have literally thousands of options.. if you prefer gedit, its there. the *same* gedit from ubuntu that you are used to useing
<Thordon> Hi. I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem with a program not starting on boot on lubuntu 14.04. I have added a startup file to ~/.config/autostart but the program is not starting on boot. Where can I find the log files for autostart if there are any?
<holstein> Thordon: what i typically do is try the command in the terminal, and see that it works there.. does it?
<Thordon> Yes, it works
<holstein> Thordon: i would look at how im adding it where.. you are using the gui? and you input the exact command? what is the command?
<Thordon> Its the Vino VNC server Im trying to start. It might have something to do with the fact that its plugged in via HDMI.
<Thordon> the command is "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable"
<Thordon> and its the same in ~/.config/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<Thordon> the file has the line: "Exec=/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable"
<holstein> Thordon: you are trying to get it to start before the user logs in, though, correct? the "autostart" area you are in is for after
<Thordon> Either is fine as long as it works
<holstein> i would move on to /etc/rc.local
<Thordon> I'd need to write a boot script to do it that way, right?
<holstein> Thordon: i would just try it both ways.. you can make a script and test it easily before adding it
<holstein> i made a CPU freq set script that i added there..
<anavarro> Hi there! Can anyone help me set up a multi-display properly?
<holstein> anavarro: i use the gui tool "arandr"
<holstein> anavarro: you can easily test setup, and export a script for settings, or to add to startup, etc
<anavarro> I've used ARandR and I can work with the two monitors now, but the problem is the menu panel
<anavarro> ohh
<anavarro> nice.
<anavarro> I also have problems when locking my desktop
<holstein> i find that in xfce, when i have panel problems, its usually becuase im letting the displays overlap
<anavarro> when I get back in I have to do it all over again
<holstein> anavarro: i disable locking, and use a custom locker
<holstein> !info xtrlock
<ubottu> xtrlock (source: xtrlock): Minimal X display lock program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<anavarro> So. To get it right. How can I add my configuration to startup and not having to do it every time?
<holstein> anavarro: well, "right" can be a matter of opinion and use case, but, for me, i use arandr to get things "right" for me, then, i save the script for the settings from the arandr menu.. i then, navigate to the script and test it.. then, add it to the starup if i want to use it.. i'll typically add a sleep command in the script
<anavarro> holstein, ohhh
<anavarro> holstein, I see. What ARandR generates is a bash script so you can added to the start up...
<anavarro> holstein, I think I got it now.
<holstein> anavarro: thats how i use it.. but, you can just save them, and click on them for going between settings.. whatever you might need the script for.. and, you can "cherry pick" the info from the script for other purposes
<anavarro> holstein, I'm doing it right now. I'll come back soon to let you know!
<anavarro> holstein, It worked like a charm!
<holstein> anavarro: enjoy!
<anavarro> holstein, Now. Every time a lock my desktop I get all my apps closed when I get back in.
<anavarro> holstein, Is that normal? How do I fix that?
<holstein> anavarro: all i can say is, i dont use the locker.. i use xtrlock.. i prefer it, and disable/remove other lockers
<anavarro> holstein, I'll take a look at that now. Can you point me to a good tutorial on how to do that?
<holstein> anavarro: i just remove what isnt working, and i install xtrlock and issue it from the commandline when i want it, but it could be scripted to a button or a key combo or whatever
<anavarro> holstein, Is it weird that LXDE drop all you apps when look the desktop? I really appreciate all your help!!
<holstein> anavarro: tbh, this is just part of what i do to setup a machine, so i actually havent personally tested or tried desktop locking by default in a while
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> anavarro: if you dont find a bug, and make a new one, let me know, and i'll try and confirm the behavior
<anavarro> holstein, What would be the package in this case?? :s
<holstein> anavarro: i suppose thats the locker in the screensaver, correct?
<anavarro> holstein, I have no idea, but I'll read how to report a bug since it is my first time (believe it or not)
<anavarro> LOL
<randi> hi, I have a problem accessing files from home directory of a lubuntu 14.0.1 installation on a flash drive
<holstein> randi: what problem? permissions?
<randi> encrypted home directory that is
<randi> I selected encrypt home directory during the installation
<holstein> randi: sure.. so, when you login to the user, the /home is decrypted. are you in another user account trying to access the /home?
<randi> No I am on a different os on the host laptop that I have the usb stick plugged into
<holstein> randi: what would i do? boot the stick, login, and move files to an unencrypted area.. the files i want
<randi> I could do that but is there a way to set up access to the encrypted directory ?
<holstein> otherwise it'll be like http://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine
<testdr> randi: NO
<randi> period ?
<holstein> randi: the whole idea is that you have restricted the access with encryption
<randi> Of course
<randi> Its the first time I thought I would try the encryption
<randi> Often times encryption can be unlocked with a password
<testdr> randi: thats what u do if u log in as the user, who owns this home
<holstein> randi: the link i gave shows how to unlock it with the passphrase
<holstein> i would find it easier to just login to the user account traditionally and get the files
<randi> thanks holstein
<randi> I'll try that
<chaotix> hi
<chaotix> i installed cairo dock, but there is a transparency  issue
<chaotix> xcompmgr seems to fix it...  nvm
<chaotix> thanks though
<chaotix> lol
<junka> how can i add a picture to lighdm? i read about renaming a pic to .face in my home folder, did not work
<genii> Probably needed to be a PNG
<junka> it was a png :/
<genii> junka: What says result of:  file .face
<junka> cannot open
<genii> Odd.
<genii> Is it owned by the user who's home directory it is in?
<junka> mine and mine
<genii> junka: Does using sudo with the file command produce a different result, or still can't open?
<testdr> junka: did you check the lightdm config-files in /etc/lightdm vor the naming of the backgrounds?
<junka> i dont wanna change the background
<junka> but the profile pic
<genii> If the .face exists and is a square PNG file smaller than about 300 pixels x 300 pixels the greeter should automatically display it
<junka> it is
<testdr> junka: only for shure - its about the user-profile-face and you dont use an encrypted home-directory?
<junka> yes and yes
<testdr> junka: for Ubuntu-13.04 it was said, the picture should be a jpeg and a Dot-File named ".face"
<testdr> junka: and for shure, the file and the directory (=your home-directore) need to have access-rights for lightdm
<junka> do i need to reboot?
<testdr> junka: no - logout should be enough
<junka> what if i switch users
<junka> cause i did and still blank
<genii> Should logout, then ctrl-alt-f1 and sudo service lightdm restart     ...to make sure it's not using anything cached
<testdr> junka: for shure, i did check it and it works - do you wanna try it?
<junka> testdr, yes please. I'm finishing saving some stuff
<testdr> junka: ok - first create a new simple user and name it: test
<testdr> junka: then cp with sudo like this:  sudo cp /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-about-logo.png /home/test/.face
<junka> testdr, why not my current user?
<junka> :P
<testdr> junka: because you should not mangle your system-user - and i dont know what you might do
<junka> ok
<testdr> junka: then change the access-rights of this file with: sudo chmod a+rw /home/test/.face
<testdr> junka: then use the "switch-user-option" of the lubuntu-logut-menu to call the lightdm-login-screen and select this new test-user and there is the gnome-foot with its name
<genii> Perms should be 664 for .face
<testdr> junka: this works with lubuntu-14.04.1 (have tested it)
<junka> no such file
<testdr> junka: he - no gnome? Then use the synaptic.png or gksu.png of this directory
<testdr> junka: this is only to make shure you have no special missconfigured image-file
<junka> should i change perms
<testdr> junka: i already did type this, its a few lines above..
<junka> i did not have to. I just cp the image
<junka> and tried to switch user
<junka> there was the synaptic image in test profile
<testdr> junka: now you can check why it may not work with your own account - maybe access-rights, wrong image and so on - try it with the synaptic.png in your home-directory
<junka> ok
<junka> worked. My image is eeew
<junka> :P
<testdr> junka: now load this    .face   into (maybe) gimp and look for the dimensions and copy your own face into it (from your face-picture)
<junka> i just saw my .face pics lol
<junka> synaptic is .face and my i have two of my iamges .face.jpg and .face.png
<junka> ...
<junka> renamed to .face and finally got it right :D
<junka> thanks testdr for your time
<testdr> junka: now you can delete the "test"-user or use it for other tests
<junka> there is no volume osd
<junka> and the brightness one, the level is weird
<Unit193> rafaellaguna: (Rather catch you on -ot, but) lxpanel release post on your blog states it'll be in Utopic, what's your source on this?
<rafaellaguna> on Utopic? who says that?
<Unit193> Ah, that's what I took you to mean with "Soon in Lubuntu repositories."
<rafaellaguna> yes, Lubuntu repositories, for Trusty, Utopic, etc.
<rafaellaguna> once inside bazaar we can make packages for all releases
<rafaellaguna> usually Julien compiles for the last three of four ones
<rafaellaguna> so we can keep compatibility and still giving support
<Unit193> bazaar is a vcs.  Oh, you mean a PPA?  OK, that's a bit different.
<wxl> Unit193: see, told you to talk to the boss
<rafaellaguna> I mean a PPA first and then onto main repos
<Unit193> It's past feature freeze, and I didn't see any FFe on it.
 * Unit193 shrugs.
<rafaellaguna> Stage PPA ;)
<rafaellaguna> or simply Dev PPA
<wxl> yeah it's doubtful that an FFe is going to come about
 * wxl points at offtopic
<Unit193> OK, so still with 0.6.2 in utopic, great.
<rafaellaguna> of course, the 90% of news are for Utopic, that's logical
<rafaellaguna> dunno, version guy is Julien, he decides when importing things from git
<Alex___> How do I connect to wifi?
<anarkhos> network manager
<anarkhos> via the menu
#lubuntu 2014-08-27
<qkzoo1978> hello
<absk007> is there any hosts file manager e.g. hostsman for Windows
<wxl> absk007: http://alternativeto.net/software/hostsman/?platform=linux
<absk007> wxl, nothing
<absk007> already searched
<wxl> absk007: that's all i got.
<wxl> absk007: looks like you can run it in wine http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=147710
<absk007> wxl, spybot Search and Destroy goes one step further by immunizing individual browsers
<shay_shay> any installer devs here
<shay_shay> major derp in the current installer images
<shay_shay> btrfs-tools is completely missing from the iso
<shay_shay> lol
<shay_shay> which is one of the options in the manual partitioner
<shay_shay> its fine for me because i made one with it
<shay_shay> but if you try to install on btrfs with the current installer it gets an error
<jared> shay_shay: the developers aren't always around but if you think it's important you can log a bug for them to see.
<absk007> how to use openvpn client easily?
<Junka> hello, when i start a guest session i get an error "No session for pid xxxx"
<junka1> i am junka. I switched to my home user account without loginout from the guest account
<junka1> when i tried to go back i got a new guest session
<junka1> with a different pid
<Couchmonster> Heyho
<Couchmonster> Is there anyone related to the lubuntu HP
<Couchmonster> the documentation section is down
<Couchmonster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<switchtehbeat> sup
<user123321> Please help, my machine crashed at 17.20 display time, rebooted with ctrl+alt+printscreen+r+i+u+s+b,  kernal log around that time: http://pastebin.com/mm0tUxzm
<user123321> thanks :)
<testdr> user123321: your pastebin says: this paste has been removed
<JunKa> is there a way to make sylpheed use the native notify osd?
<JunKa> nvm
<JunKa> when i run users
<JunKa> i see my guest-xxxxx user account
<JunKa> but when i do login guest-xxxxx and enter blank password it fails
<wxl> phillw: not yet
<JunKa> how can i create notifications?
<holstein> JunKa: for what? where?
<holstein> JunKa: you are trying to login as guest in a terminal? i dont know that you can do that.. guest is a "special" user account that doesnt remember things
<JunKa> yes i know holstein, but i haven't logged out so the session is still there
<holstein> JunKa: no
<holstein> JunKa: its not the way it works.. you get a new environment each time
<holstein> JunKa: if you want to be able to save states, you'll need a traditional account.. the guest accout is just for guests to use, to isolate and limit them
<JunKa> holstein: have you tried ubuntu? if you select from the gear on top right the guest session it returns me to my session
<holstein> JunKa: ok..
<JunKa> IF i haven't logged out
<holstein> JunKa: its still not designed to be that way, and lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<JunKa> but just switched
<holstein> JunKa: if i want an account that acts like a traditional account, i make one.. thats what i suggest.. dont expect to leave the guest account and come back like that
<JunKa> i know but ubuntu's fast switch user was able to do it
<holstein> JunKa: if ubuntu is addressing that somehow, you can ask about it and apply it to lubuntu, since lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<wxl> …though it will probably require tons of extra cruft
<holstein> JunKa: then, use the fact user switcher.. lubuntu is lxde + ubuntu, and lxde is *light* .. thats what the l is for
<wxl> since ubuntu == extra cruft
<holstein> JunKa: so, there are many things that are not in the "ligher" distros
<JunKa> i know i was just wondering if there was an alternative way
<holstein> JunKa: but still, even in ubuntu, the purspose of the guest account is not that.. i suggest making another user account regardless, if you want a traditional user
<JunKa> holstein: -_- you missing the point
<holstein> JunKa: if you want to add that funcitonality, add the tool
<holstein> JunKa: im sharing my opinion that its a bad idea to trust the guest account in this way
<JunKa> i have no idea what tool is that, besides it's probably a gnome thing
<holstein> JunKa: the "fast user switcher" you reference
<wxl> JunKa: and you're right it's probably built into the de somehow.
<holstein> JunKa: gnome is gtk.. lxde (at least for now) is gtk.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so add the tool from ubuntu to lubuntu if you want it
<holstein> JunKa: what notifications are you trying to create where? with what?
<wxl> JunKa: so you have to decide how important it is to have the fast user switcher versus creating your own regular user account to act as guest
<JunKa> http://www.hecticgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/System-menu-in-Ubuntu-14.04-LTS.png
<JunKa> here that;s the thing
<JunKa> i can go back and forth this way
<JunKa> but not if i go back to lightdm
<holstein> JunKa: correct.. this is as expected, friend
<wxl> that's pretty much an intregal part of unity afaik JunKa
<holstein> JunKa: if you want to add that tool, you likely can.. but, i say, if prefer the way unity is working you may just want to use it
<holstein> JunKa: the guest account shouldnt be trusted that way, regardless. its not for that purpose.. its intended as an amnesia user that is isolated from your machine.. for guests
<JunKa> ok let's let it be this way then
<holstein> JunKa: you can create a user, which will work as you are needing easily from within lubuntu/lxde or any other de
<holstein> JunKa: or, you can ask upstream what it is specifically that faciliates that functionality, and add it to lubuntu
<JunKa> as for the notification, i want to create a 'new email' notification for sylpheed. Sylpheed preferences allow me to add a command by i don't know what to input, notify-send wants me to install another package
<holstein> JunKa: i would expect to install whatever is already made that would facilitate the funcitonality.. is the other package a notification for sylpheed?
<holstein> otherwise, i would just try and test sending something til it works.. i have, in the past, switched notifiers for such functionality.. are you able to send a notification from a terminal?
<JunKa> sylpheed does not have any and i dont wanna install extra packages
<JunKa> i have xfce-notifyd, and i'd like to use that
<JunKa> but i am not familiar with the command
<holstein> JunKa: notification systems are quite reasonable in size.. i personally would just use what is being suggested
<holstein> if you are so tight on space that a notification system cant fit on the hard drive, i dont think you'll be able to use the system for anything like downloading emails..
<JunKa> lubuntu creates notification by default
<JunKa> how can i recreate one
<JunKa> notifications*
<holstein> one, what?
<JunKa> notification
<holstein> JunKa: what im saying is, i would test sending from the terminal
<holstein> JunKa: i hear you asking "how do i send email notifications from sylpheed" and it has a custom notifcation config space
<holstein> JunKa: i would use a terminal to test that i understand how to send, and that they are being sent.. notify-send 'Hello world!'
<holstein> JunKa: can you send notifications from the terminal?
<JunKa> no, notify-send is not the proper command
<holstein> JunKa: friend, using *any* command, are you able to send from the terminal? if not, what commands are you using? what are the errors? please us a pastebin to help the volunteers help you..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> JunKa: what command are you using? whats the output when you try "notify-send 'Hello world!' " ?
<JunKa> i don't know other commands besides notify-send, that's what i am basically asking
<holstein> JunKa: please, open a terminal, and run "notify-send 'Hello world!' " and paste the output here.. the errors
<JunKa> The program 'notify-send' is currently not installed.
<holstein> JunKa: why not install it?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install notify-send
<JunKa> I don;t want it. My system makes notifications e.g. network manager
<JunKa> i just wanna figure out how
<holstein> JunKa: sudo apt-get install notify-send
<holstein> its quite small, and should allow you to send notifications as you are asking
<holstein> !info notify-send
<ubottu> Package notify-send does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.35+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 787 kB
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> sudo apt-get install notify-osd
<JunKa> ok holstein thank you
<Nklobe> hmm i cant get this irc going in my normal client... is there anyone who's got a working conf beside this webclient?
<wxl> Nklobe: yep
<Nklobe> can you pass your url conf?
<wxl> Nklobe: what client do you have?
<Nklobe> f-irc
<wxl> huh never heard of that
<wxl> suffice it to say you need to use irc.freenode.org
<wxl> 6667 should work fine or use 7000 with ssl
<Nklobe> im new into irc and i needed a client so i just did a apt.cache search irc and picked one at random... :D
<wxl> if you're a noob you'd probably have better luck with xchat
<wxl> OH
<wxl> f-irc is a console client
<wxl> then you should use irsii or weechat
<Nklobe> there! thnx! i just missed the "irc." in the url
<wxl> i think chat.freenode.org works too
<Nklobe> yeah i have friends complaining about me not using irsii
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i love irssi
<wxl> but it seems like f-irc might be the easier way to do things
<Nklobe> yeah i just installed it and read the man page and i was good to go
<wxl> Nklobe: do you know if it can do split windows? just vertically or horizontally as well?
<Nklobe> hmm havent looked in to that... ill check i out
<wxl> Nklobe: i've been meaning to switch to weechat for the split options available but even outside of that i heavily use the windows and splits available in irssi
<wxl> i'm in 24 channels on freenode, and that's just this server, so i need the option to organize
<Nklobe> i do not think it has the windowsplit.
<wxl> it's useless to me then :)
<Nklobe> but it very easy to navigate the channels, and im not a poweruser when it comes to irc so im satisfied at the moment!
 * wxl nods
<prettyconfused> hi everybody
<prettyconfused> after installation tried to change language to German
<prettyconfused> cannot apply systemwide, any hints?
<prettyconfused> German is still "greyed out"
<phillw> prettyconfused: did you install the full language pack?
<prettyconfused> went to preferences, language
<prettyconfused> went to "install/remove languages", chose German, packages were downloaded
<prettyconfused> cannot apply changes, because German is not an option to choose :-(
<phillw> prettyconfused: have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LanguageSupport ?
<prettyconfused> will have a look
<prettyconfused> this is exactly what I did
<phillw> prettyconfused: you 1st have to install total language support. There is not room on the CD to hold multiple languages
<prettyconfused> distro is LXLE, 1,2 GB on usb stick
<holstein> prettyconfused: this is lubuntu support.. lxle is *not* lubuntu
<prettyconfused> English (United States) and English were preinstalled
<holstein> prettyconfused: you can try the ubuntu documentation that is linked, but, they (lxle) may have changed anything in the loop there that could break the way its done in lubuntu/ubuntu
<phillw> prettyconfused: I do not know what lxle use for language support.
<prettyconfused> @holstein: its base on lubuntu
<phillw> prettyconfused: and lubuntu is based on linux, same as red hat is... same instructions will not work :)
<holstein> prettyconfused: sure.. and its *not* lubuntu. you can try the proceedure, and if you have issues, you must use lxle support.. we have no way of tracking what has happened to the base
<prettyconfused> first time this happens to me, worked flawlessly when i did install distro before
<Unit193> prettyconfused: So is Peppermint last I looked,  LXLE support is in #lxle
<Unit193> What's the pull for LXLE over Lubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<holstein> prettyconfused: let them know you are having issues with the product they make
<prettyconfused> i am not ware that there is a lxle channel on freenode
<wxl> Unit193: um it's lts, ummmm, errrr
<prettyconfused> its 14.04 lts
<holstein> prettyconfused: try the one listed above.. or the one that the lxle site suggests
<Unit193> wxl: Exactly..
<holstein> prettyconfused: its *not* though.. its lxle..
<prettyconfused> @holstfein: you are totally right,
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<prettyconfused> as there are many folks in the lubuntu channel and lxle is based on lubuntu I thougt i could get some help#
<wxl> prettyconfused: we don't deal with lxle. they could have changed all sorts of things.
<prettyconfused> ubottu, thank yuo
<prettyconfused> you
<phillw> prettyconfused: http://lxle.net/support/
<wxl> prettyconfused: the instructions WE have for lubuntu are documented above by phillw.
<wxl> prettyconfused: if that doesn't work, then the problem probably exists in lxle.
<phillw> they seem to have some sort of IRC channel.
<holstein> prettyconfused: try the official ubuntu/lubuntu documentation.. but, there is no support for lxle here or at ubuntu
<wxl> prettyconfused: i have an easy solution: get lubuntu.
<phillw> +1
<prettyconfused> wxl, lol
<holstein> yeah.. its a larger community, if support is what you need..
<wxl> prettyconfused: i'm serious! we know that well and can easily support it
<prettyconfused> thanks anyway to everybody responding
<testdr> prettyconfused: und Deutsch funktioniert einwandfrei sofort mit einem Lubuntu-14.04.1 Install von der Live-Version
<phillw> prettyconfused: as our devs are spread across the world... one thing that does work... language support :)
<prettyconfused> i have installed and used lubuntu, and its a great distro, thank you all
<Replop> hi
<Replop> how to open a terminal in a network share ?
<Replop> I browsed PCManFM  , it gave me an smb:// adress , cding toward that in a terminal doesn't give good results
#lubuntu 2014-08-28
<ianorlin> Replop: for the command line there is smbclient but I personally don't use samba
<ianorlin> the -i option would work for the ip adress
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<holstein> Replop: you can add gigolo, which is a nice GUI tool for mounting network shares
<Replop> I tried smb4k but didn't got any share mounted.
<Replop> trying gigolo now
<holstein> Replop: the trick is, you need to mount the share somewhere, or use samba
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Replop> oh neat
<Replop> trying to mount the share lead to headaches , smb4k didn't work as well as advertised , but gigolo did it in 3 clics
<holstein> right.. its a nice GUI tool
<holstein> for many network shares.. ssh, samba.. ftp.. sftp.. handy
<Replop> it showed only one share , the one the file browser had already mounted by not made accessible to terminal
<holstein> Replop: you can cd to the location you tell gigolo to mount to..
<holstein> or, manually mount
<Replop> can't cd smb://host/share
<holstein> you cant just "willy nilly" cd to "smb://someip/where-ever"
<holstein> Replop: correct
<holstein> Replop: you *mount* the share.. then, cd to the mount point
<Replop> yeah.
<Replop> PCManFM , the default file manager , mount shares to strange places
<Replop> in the depths of /run
<holstein> Replop: mount where you like, friend
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> Replop: the problem is not where things are mounting..if you want to mount them elsewhere, do so. the issue is that you are not cd-ing to the mounted location
<Replop> mounting stuff could be a one clic process
<holstein> Replop: sure.. feel free and file a wishlist bug, if you like
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Replop: ideally, windows could integrate a tool into the windows operating system to make it easier. or just automatically work
<Replop> windows ?
<holstein> Replop: i use gigolo, and it seems to work pretty easily, considering, the windows shares never promised i could access them from anything but windows
<holstein> Replop: samba
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> ^ note the "windows" share
<Replop> noted
<holstein> otherwise, there are many ways to mount network shares in native filesystems that you may find "easier".. though, typically with convinience comes the compromise in security
<Replop> well, those shares are actually on a nas running some flavor of linux and using cifs, so I presume I could have done that without samba at all, but this did seem the easiest
<Replop> gigolo works great :)
<holstein> also, main ubuntu may have tools that automatically try and integrate with windows shares like that "out of the box"
<Replop> possibly. but that is an older machine and the main ubuntu distrib was a bit slow
<holstein> Replop: sure.. these integrated tools that make it easy, such as providing a method for you to just 'click and mount shares' can be heavier
<holstein> Replop: those arguably advanced "nice-ities" are not usually in the ligher distros
<holstein> its usually a compromise, though.. between functionality and lightness
<Replop> for now, I'm starting from a light base and adding as needed, hoping to don't go too far
<Replop> for now, that's ok
<Replop> good night
<mojo706> since lxle seems to be dead
<mojo706> can I get help with booting options when net booting
<mojo706> I meant the #lxle channel
<mojo706> is there a way when netbooting I could set it not to use the graphical installer?
<Unit193> As a rule, we don't support derivatives in here.
<mojo706> ok tell me how you would do that in lubuntu
<mojo706> Unit193, I will use the same when booting lxle
<mojo706> please
<Unit193> Sounds like what I said.  And don't add 'ubiquity' to the boot options, by default it boots into a live env, not the installer.
<mojo706> so telling me how to add boot options on lubuntu is supporting lxle? how
<mojo706> btw its a net install
<Unit193> So, not netbooting, but using the mini.iso?  That doesn't have a "graphical" installer exactly, but an ncurses one.
<mojo706> no I am net booting
<mojo706> I have a PXE server
<mojo706> but it gets stuck when trying to load the gui
<mojo706> I dont know why
<mojo706> Unit193, can you help?
<switchtehbeat> how do I change power settings in lubuntu on a laptop/netbook?
<switchtehbeat> the screen brightness won't go down for some reason :/
<switchtehbeat> anyone?
<switchtehbeat> google helped me sort it :)
<phillw> switchtehbeat: hi, it's always worth checking on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ if a solution is not there and you find, please do add it so others can more quickly solve thee issue that you had.
<phillw> we can tidy up an entry, just get the instructions on there :)
<mhlds> cant find steam in lubuntu software center :s
<testdr> mhlds: maybe you try "synaptic" and search for steam
<genii> You might need to add multiverse
<mhlds> genii how do i do that?
<genii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Ubuntu_Software_Repositories
<mhlds> thx :)
<mhlds> btw. is it any programs like powerdvd to linux? i want to play bluray iso files with the menus and all that
<genii> BluRay is problemmatic under linux, unfortunately
<mhlds> i see :\
<Gatis> Why openbox-themes package was taken away from Ubuntu 14.04 repository?
<Unit193> Gatis: https://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openbox-themes/news/20140217T130038Z.html
<Gatis> bugs>
<Gatis> ?
<Gatis> I want to download it how to do it?
<Gatis> how to add it to repo
<wxl> !info openbox-themes
<ubottu> Package openbox-themes does not exist in trusty
<wxl> !info openbox-themes saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<wxl> oh fooey
<Unit193> wxl: Precise, man, it's old.
<wxl> !info openbox-themes precise
<ubottu> openbox-themes (source: openbox-themes): Themes for the Openbox window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2 (precise), package size 218 kB, installed size 6132 kB
<wxl> quite old indeed
<wxl> well there was a new maintainer in 1.0.2. so that might have been the problem :)
<Gatis> So
<Gatis> What now?
<Unit193> The mail kind of said it, dead upstream.
<wxl> oh i didn't see said mail
<Gatis> so i shouldn't install it?
<wxl> suffice it to say, Gatis, no one is maintaining it. like not for ubuntu. not for debian. not for ANYONE ANYWHERE.
<wxl> perhaps a better way to put it is that you CAN'T install it
<Gatis> but why would you need to maintain themes?
<Gatis> that's pitty
<wxl> you could try to track down an old version and install it from source, but you're on your own
<genii> It will eat your children and houseplants if you do
<wxl> Gatis: because the software the themes run on changes
<Gatis> genii, fool
<wxl> oh now be nice Gatis
<Gatis> wxl, you be nice
<Gatis> all of you
<genii> I guess i could have not been so snarky.
<wxl> genii: i laughed at your obviously not serious comment
<Unit193> https://github.com/mulberry?tab=repositories has a couple.
#lubuntu 2014-08-29
<Tarzan> hola, tengo problemas para instalarlo
<holstein> !install | Tarzan
<ubottu> Tarzan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tarzan>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Unit193> No leading space.
<absk007> when will lubuntu 14.10 beta be out?
<rafaellaguna> http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2014/08/lubuntu-utopic-unicorn-1410-1.html
<rafaellaguna> :)
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<holstein> absk007: sometimes, the flavors skip things, but, typically, they are on the same schedule.. and you can always find the current daily iso, and update to the current 14.10 lubuntu or flavor.. i would be in the appropriate channel for news
<absk007> holstein, what would be that channel?
<holstein> absk007: the one refernced above in  the link i had the bot provide, which is the official "support" for the upcoming, not-yet-released versions.. #ubuntu+1
<absk007> holstein, ok. thanks.
<holstein> "support" in that case is not the same.. since its not released.. its more about getting news, and learning how to provide information
<absk007> holstein, and if any bug reports?
<rafaellaguna> absk007, if you read the post of the lubuntu blog you have the links for feedback, ppc testing volunteers, and mailing lists joining
<rafaellaguna> and we'd love you to join us and test it :)
<absk007> holstein, actually, i need to know what exactly is the ubuntu update? What's the updates? the DE, the WM, or the apps?
<absk007> rafaellaguna,
<rafaellaguna> you mean details or package list?
<rafaellaguna> think about that there will be no new apps or changes in Lubuntu desktop in 14.10, as it's a "bug fix" release
<holstein> !14.10 | absk007
<ubottu> absk007: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<holstein> absk007: the *exact* schedule is there ^
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> absk007: there can be no official beta release from some flavors
<holstein> absk007: you would install the daily, and update, and you are on the most recent version...
<absk007> holstein, stop! I'm asking what does Ubuntu mean
<holstein> absk007: welcome to our community friend.. i am a volunteer, and i am welcome to help you in any way i can..
<holstein> absk007: you are asking what does the word ubuntu mean?
<absk007> i mean what does ubuntu mean. I know ubuntu is derived from Debian
<absk007> but what does ubuntu mean?
<holstein> absk007: the word is south african in origin.. " humanity or fellow feeling; kindness"
<absk007> what's the difference between Debian and Ubuntu?
<holstein> absk007: ubuntu is basically a snapshot of debian that is *very* customized.. the packages are maintained in the official ubuntu repositories.. no debian sources are used
<absk007> holstein, please be more specific...like Kernel is same. What else?
<holstein> absk007: the kernel is *not* the same
<holstein> absk007: it is repackaged, as i said
<absk007> holstein, repackaged? why?
<holstein> absk007: for whate ever reason is needed..
<absk007> holstein, what are the reasons?
<holstein> absk007: if ubuntu wants to add a patch, or needs to maintain, for example, the older 12.04 kernel version, they can
<holstein> absk007: the reasons are like this.. why would you want a different kernel? hardware support? support contract length? customization? many reason.. all of which are addressed by maintaining the kernel "in house"
<absk007> ok.
<faLUCE> hello, how can I disable asking for password after my pc is suspended?
<holstein> absk007: things in the repos can be "fixed", or compatibility issues can be addressed.. patches that have not or will not make it upstream into the repos naturally in time
<faLUCE> hello, how can I disable asking for password after my pc is suspended (on 14.04)
<absk007> faLUCE, go to Light locker settings
<absk007> faLUCE, sry! Power Manager settings
<faLUCE> absk007: then?
<absk007> dig in & around
<faLUCE> absk007: I did not find the option I want
<faLUCE> (disable password request)
<absk007> holstein, thanks. please help faLUCE
<holstein> faLUCE: i use a different locker, and disable the default one.. i use xtrlock
<faLUCE> holstein: how can I disable the default one?
<holstein> faLUCE: i just turn it off the settings
<holstein> faLUCE: i'll try the power settings and the monitor settings.. then, the screensaver settings
<faLUCE> holstein: let's try, but it seems a mess and quite obscure
<holstein> !bug
<faLUCE> holstein: I installed xtrlock. how can I enable it?
<holstein> faLUCE: should be a lot like http://askubuntu.com/questions/130808/stop-xscreensaver-from-locking-screen-once-screensaver-starts
<faLUCE> I don't want to stop screensaver locking the screen. I want it passwordless
<holstein> faLUCE: installing and running xtrlock *doesnt* fix the current issue.. thats what i choose to use instead of the current screenlocker.. since i prefer it, and i dont use the screensaver or locker built in
<holstein> faLUCE: i do not know how to lock the screen without a password, friend
<holstein> faLUCE: the term "lock" when locking the screen implies password protected.. "locked"
<faLUCE> holstein: so, the only way is to not lock the screen
<holstein> faLUCE: lock = password protected
<faLUCE> holstein: yes, I used bad words. so, I want to suspend the laptop but I don't want to lock the screen
<holstein> the way i do what you are asking, which is not having the screen lock, is to disable the automatic internal one, and i use xtrlock manually when i want to lock
<holstein> faLUCE: sure. nothing i suggest disables or addresses suspend
<holstein> faLUCE: my machine suspends and resumes.. no locking.. when i want locking, i use xtrlock.. i got this by disabling the settings as linked above
<faLUCE> nothing solved. again, again and again I have to fight for this stupid problem after reinstalling lubuntu  ;-(
<holstein> faLUCE: its working here.. what have you tried?
<holstein> faLUCE: all the settings in the menu locations? http://askubuntu.com/questions/130808/stop-xscreensaver-from-locking-screen-once-screensaver-starts ?
<holstein> on some machines, when i find this problematic, i'll just remove the screensaver/locker
<holstein> faLUCE: as suggested near the bottom of the link.. sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver
<holstein> i'll look and make sure its not pulling out anything important..
<faLUCE> ok solved, thanks
<faLUCE> just removed screensaver
<holstein> faLUCE: be sure you make a note, or save a bookmark so that you can do that when you reinstall lubuntu in the future
<faLUCE> holstein: it changes every time
<faLUCE> this is a serious issue that lubuntu team should consider
<faLUCE> imho
<holstein> faLUCE: "it" would need to be defined here
<faLUCE> it = the procedure
<holstein> faLUCE: if you are comparing different versions, that can be the issue
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> faLUCE: ^ thats still the "best" way for you to communicate what is not working for you and what you would like to address
<holstein> faLUCE: lubuntu is a community project.. you are welcome to get involved and address what you like
<faLUCE> holstein: I know ;-) thanks for your help
<holstein> there are many things coming up that make "fixes" challenging for lubuntu, and derivitives/flavors.. and im not making excuses, but, just trying to say, the product is mostly working "as-advertised" and is a great product from a small team
<holstein> faLUCE: sure.. enjoy!
<jxshxx> Anyone care to address the Power Manager not showing up after upgrade to 14.04?
<holstein> jxshxx: sure
<holstein> jxshxx: you upgraded what to what? what isnt showing up where? do you have a bug report you are referencing? have you tried another user account to see if its just your user config?
<jxshxx> holstein: Actually, I can't remember not if I upgraded from 13.10 or just installed 14.04 from the disk.  Either way, Power Manager has to be started manually
<holstein> jxshxx: i would just put an autostart for it in the autostart GUI
<holstein> jxshxx: there are checkboxes for using gnome servies that can help address issues one has with specific hardware
<holstein> hardware, or uses
<jxshxx> holstein: Alright, I'll look that up.  Follow up question: If Power Manager isn't running, can that drain and/or keep the battery from charging?
<holstein> jxshxx: on hardware that is not intended to run linux, id say, there is little one can actually do for the battery life
<holstein> jxshxx: you can read about laptop modes and tricks.. but, the hardware vendor is the ideal candidate for providing that functionality.. and maybe, they are not interested
<jxshxx> holstein: I ask because the battery had been fine, but suddenly had no life.  That's when I realized Power Manger was not running.  After starting it, it seems the battery is back where it ought to be
<holstein> jxshxx: sure.. the only obvious issue i see is the word "seems". you have many stated variables that i would want to work out..
<holstein> if you find the power manager is helping, i would use it.. you can autostart it
<jxshxx> holstein: Alright, thanks!
<ianorlin> wxl I think the release notes for beta 1 are wrong the alt f2 run dialog bug is fixed in beta 1 at least from my testing of lvie session and my installed vm for i386
<switchtehbeat> can anyone help me? I have installed the ptpp vpn, I try and connect and I get connection failed?
<switchtehbeat> nevermind, I forgot to allow my router to allow ptpp connections, oops! :/ :D
<Unit193> Heh, contgrats on fixing it.
#lubuntu 2014-08-30
<swift110> Hey
<swift110> Hey
<Ahmuck> hi.  what is the default keyboard input method for lubuntu?
<Ahmuck> Sorry i do not accept the terms at https//wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService by default for using this channel.
<teward> Ahmuck, if you do not accept the terms then you should leave the channel (by using the channel you automatically accept the Terms Of Service)
<Ahmuck> not legally so
<Ahmuck> to be legally binding you would need some sort of written or typed consent
<Ahmuck> based on current privacy laws
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/YNTCnhqy
<Ahmuck> so, it appears there are two input methods for lubuntu.  my backspace key is not operating in gnucash and i'm wondering if it is because of the two input methods
<swift110> Hey all
<Ahmuck> is there a spanish lubuntu channel?
<swift110> Hmm
<Unit193> Ahmuck: There is a Spanish channel, but it has the same terms.  If you do not accept those terms, you must /part the channel.
<Ahmuck> what is the name of the spanish channel
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ahmuck> doing a search for xim input method using aptitude does not show it installed.
<Unit193> Should have lxinput and xinput installed.
<Ahmuck> the error indicates that only one input method should be installed but also indicates that two are.  ibus and xim
<Ahmuck> i assume i should be able to remove *xin*
<holstein> Ahmuck: dont assume.. just try removing, and see what depends on it
<Ahmuck> ya, the problem with that is things tend to break
<holstein> Ahmuck: *if* something breaks, put it back
<Ahmuck> as i recall i noted a problem with networking in 14.04 and was told it wasn't a problem and then it showed up as fixed in the bug tracker.  i was right the first time
<Ahmuck> while ubuntu plebs told me i was the one with the problem
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would just leave it in place, if you are concerned.. why are you trying to remove it? hard drive space? look at see what size it is
<Ahmuck> which, btw, there is still a problem with dup icons in the system tray, battery, network, etc.
<holstein> Ahmuck: what is an "ubuntu pleb" ?
<holstein> Ahmuck: i dont have duplicate icons..
<Ahmuck> i'd like to understand the process of the system tray and how those icons are added
<Ahmuck> well, seeing as you were the one telling me it wasn't broke when it clearly was as indicated by the bug reports, i would assume you are an ubuntu pleb
<holstein> Ahmuck: one thing that can be happening for you is, you have had an issue, and tried to add or autostart applications or services to "fix" things
<holstein> Ahmuck: ?
<Ahmuck> it's got to be in the log of this channel i am sure
<holstein> Ahmuck: what is an "ubuntu pleb" ? i didnt say nothings is broken.. im saying, nothing is broken here for me.. and i would be glad to volunteer some time explaing what i think could be happenging to your system
<holstein> Ahmuck: friend, im asking you now.. what you mean by "ubuntu pleb". i am unfamiliar with that term
<Ahmuck> "nothing is broken", not "nothings is broken".
<Ahmuck> i'm not going to pursue it
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would like to explain to you plusible scenarios where, for only your hardware case, things can be broken
<holstein> Ahmuck: i literallly *cant* persue it.. i dont know what "it" is yet, and i dont have your hardware, and the behavior is not the same on my machines
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would need you to read..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> and, i would need to konw the steps by which you get to what you got to. and try and replicate it
<holstein> Ahmuck: have you been able to get anyone else to replicate it? do you have other hardware to try and replicate it on?
<holstein> Ahmuck: otherwise, i consider "pleb" basically name-calling, and i suggest you consider the voluntary nature of *all* the persons in this channel when trying to recieve assistance.. i understand you are frustrated, but, let us try and maintain a constructive attitude
<primo_> Hi. I got one big problem, Im new in linux, got installed Lubuntu on 3.0 ghz 2gb ram and ati radeon 9200 video card, but I think sistem is lazy like snail
<primo_> i try install drivers from ati site, but I dont know how, I try with catalyst and fglrx and same result all over
<primo_> I find few answers "radeon 9200 is not supported in catalyst and flgrx and must install open drivers, but here Im stuck
<primo_> I find solution on upstream git
<primo_> but I dont have any idea how to install something from there ?
<primo_> is anyone here who know how I can make that radeon 9200 usable ?  Thank you
<primo_> loto
<primo_> lol sorry I put google search here
<bong1> hi i have messed around with lxpanel settings like adding the application launch bar and i have removed it, and now what used to be icons on the right side on the panel are now in the middle,  how do i get them back to the right?
<testdr> bong1: you have modified more than only the deleted item - you can right-click on a free panel-space and in the panel-config-window select the panel-addons and check the list, special the end of the list, because there might be still something taking the space - and feel free to look with google-search for more info about lxpanel-configuration
<bong1> testdr: there is nothing at the end of the list. and also when i open  a program , theres two windows of it running now.
<bong1> testdr: ok  i have looked at it long and hard and i have found that it  contains 2 instances of TASK BAR (WINDOW LIST ) running.  i removed the last one and now all is back to what it should be. thanks.
<testdr> bong1: fine - so the list of addons in the lxpanel was not empty - and maybe as a hint, if you will try more desktop-config-changes it is better to create an additional user and do those tests with such a "dumb" user (that can be deleted completely)
<bong1> ok.  i have another issue now..   in my messing around, i have also  deleted pcfm and the browser icons in the panel which came preinstalled,  how do i get them back?
<testdr> bong1: first, dont forget to check some simple docs for lxde -- about icons for programstarts in the panel, same procedure: right-click on free panel-space and add a starter-entry and for this starter-entry you can add programstarters (like for pcfman, firefox, terminal..)
<testdr> bong1: this is a double procedure. You need to add such a starter-addon to put the startprograms(incl.the icons that appear) -- and from your question about double-started-programms: a icon-starter in the lxpanel is started with only one (1) mouse-click and 2 mouse-clicks will start double
<testdr> bong1: you may check: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel
<bong1> testdr: when i right click on the panel, there is nothing that says add a starter entry.
<testdr> bong1: warning for this procedure! You can reset the lxpanel to the default, if you "cat" the default over your local config like this:  cat /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel   .config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<testdr> bong1: after this "reset" you have to logut and login - (instead of killing the panel)
<testdr> bong1: sorry for my bad english - i dont know the exact name of this panel-addon (for program-starter-list) in the english version
<testdr> bong1: and the "cat"-sample-command above is missing the   >  to overwrite your user-panel-config -- cat only display the content in the terminal
<bong1> testdr:  is what youre saying the same as  1 down vote accepted
<bong1> 	
<bong1> Copy the default config
<bong1> sudo cp /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels
<bong1> Change owner:group to the local account from root.
<bong1> sudo chown owner:group  ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<bong1> now restart the panel
<bong1> lxpanelctl restart
<testdr> bong1: using chown needs your user-account and group-account, not this dummy-entry owner:group
<testdr> bong1: thats why i suggested to do a "cat" (=copy the content over the content of your panel-config), because then the owner and group rights would not be changed and still be yours
<testdr> bong1: in the other way - you may end with an readonly panel-config, that you as the user cannot change
<testdr> bong1: after some search found this (and the last entry without sudo seems better): http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<Unit193> Correct, dropping 'sudo' is a good choice.
<bong1> just logout, not shutdown?
<Unit193> logout and back in would do it.
<testdr> bong1: yes - this is better than this lxpaneltctl restart thing, because this sometimes ended with 2 running panels
<bong1> ok will try this.
<bong1> beautiful. that did it. thanks testdr and unit193.
<Unit193> Congrats.
<bong1> there was once  a web page to change the date formats. where was that again?
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/strftime
<Unit193> Something like that?
<bong1> yes i remember strftime but its kind of automatic. just select what we want and copy paste it to digital clock settings.
<talsamon> hello - can't login after update to linux-headers-3.13.0.35 - login screen returns back to login screen - xsession-errors unable to open display ":0" No protocol specified
<talsamon> no errors in Xorg.0.log
<phillw> talsamon: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/85782/error-no-protocol-specified-when-running-from-remote-machine-via-ssh
<talsamon> phillw, no i am starting not from a remote machine, normal boot
<talsamon> i have reinstalled xorg xserver lightdm nvidia - doesn't help
<phillw> talsamon: you have done a sudo operation, which really breaks the system
<talsamon> i make apt-get update apt-get upgrade - next boot i can't login
<talsamon> linux-header-3.13.0.35-generic was half-installed
<phillw> we can battle, or you can bite the bullet...
<talsamon> f... complete reinstall ?
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<talsamon> ubottu, I have also tried this...
<ubottu> talsamon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> talsamon: Can you try the guest account?
<talsamon> no
<phillw> talsamon:  I'd suggest a seperate home 1st... makes re-install much easier as you keep all your stuff.
<talsamon> just a moment i will try
<phillw> Unit193: I'll leave talsamon in your tender mercies :)
<talsamon> ok, bye :
<phillw> talsamon: do not run away :) we're here to help.
<talsamon> wait a minute a testing something
<phillw> talsamon: be careful of saying such words... Borg mode now enforced....
<talsamon> ??
<phillw> talsamon:  you will  be absored into the collective....  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borg_(Star_Trek)
<talsamon> don't believe i am indigestible (unsure my english is not very good)
<menace> Hi, i have on lubuntu 14.04 (with updates) in kvm/libvirt/qxl/spice a lubuntu 14.04 guest-install and i sometimes get font errors in my display. but on launchpad i just find errors for $ubuntu 13.10?
<Unit193> phillw: How about we leave that for the offtopic channels?
<menace> any idea?
<menace> that font error is really frustrating..
<phillw> Unit193:  you tell me (23:13:27) talsamon: hello - can't login after update to linux-headers-3.13.0.35 - login screen returns back to login screen - xsession-errors unable to open display ":0" No protocol specified
<Unit193> phillw: What?
<Unit193> menace: What errors exactly??
<phillw> I see it as a lubutu bug
<menace> like that: http://imgur.com/r/linux/aG2dL6u
<menace> it is a *ubuntu bug in my view
<menace> but that is not my imgur
<Unit193> Hah, oh dear.
<menace> urgs.. my lady wants to go to bed..
<menace> gn8
<phillw> menace: I'm just a tester and Unit193 is a boss on IRC, so he can tell people to go away.
<Unit193> ...
<phillw> Unit193: well, that is one less person to report bugs... well done.
<Unit193> talsamon: Were you able to test another account?
<talsamon> Unit193, guestaccount also not works
<talsamon> I have tried reinstall xorg, xserver, lightdm and nvidia-driver
<talsamon> Unit193, after updated to linux-header-3.13.0.15 - i cant'login, linux-header-3.13.0.15 was half installed
<Unit193> Mmmm, this sounds like a but I remember somewhere.  If you switch to a TTY, you should be able to fix that.  1. Is lightdm-gtk-greeter fully up to date?  2. What session have you selected?
<talsamon> I purged it and reinstalled it without problems, but this all nothings help - I am back on the login-screen
<talsamon> Unit193,  I had openbox
<talsamon> have
<Unit193> Top right there should be a session selection, is that what it says now?
<phillw> talsamon: you can do a complete install of kernel... not too much fun, but do-able
<talsamon> hmm
<talsamon> If try this and something...I consider a complete new install, I think it's faster
<phillw> talsamon: try http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35
<phillw> it was written by the now defunct UBT team It is safe.
<talsamon> Thank, I will try it
<phillw> talsamon: if that does not work, please do ask.
<talsamon> In moment I make a disc-check...
<phillw> talsamon: waits
<talsamon> bye for the moment, i will back later... ;-))
#lubuntu 2014-08-31
<zerothis> how would one install android x86 using chroot under lubuntu?
<holstein> zerothis: i would do it carefully according to their documentation
<zerothis> google has documentation for that? cool. where?
<holstein> i personally suggest looking at androidx86 before you bother..
<holstein> zerothis: id just ask them where the documenation is
<holstein> documentation
<holstein> i say, try http://www.genymotion.com/ and see if that meets your need
<holstein> if you think you are going to install android x86 in chroot and run a bunch of native android applications on ubuntu, i would experiment with a live CD or something first.. thats not the case..
<holstein> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/29gb9x/possible_to_run_native_linux_apps_on_androidx86/ seems much more constructive...
<zerothis> well, I did plan to do it then undo it in virtualbox first, just to note feasibility
<zerothis> I've done Linux apps on android, android emulation, android visualization. I'm thinking I want to try out android chroot on ubuntu now
<holstein> go for it.. nothing about lubuntu is preventing it
<holstein> i would check with #ubuntu and see if you find someone doing that.. its not an lxde or lubuntu specific thing
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<Name141> Does Lubuntu have a "LTS" ?
<Name141> now that is
<Name141> LTS Support (3 years).
<Name141> I guess os
<Name141> And so.
<onla> tryiing to get my usb wlan dontle to get to work on lubuntu but when i stick it on the iwconfig dont show wlan0 or such but the lsuab shows ralink technologies
<onla> do i need t modprobe or something
<onla> or install some drivers
<onla> dmest not says that new hisped usb dev|ce found using ehci-pci and gives idvendor idproduct
<onla> dmesg only says*
<talsamon> phillw, good morning ... was a new install yesterday... :-((
<testdr> onla: check the product-name of your wlan-usb-dongle - and dmesg long after boot might not show any hints, you should check /var/log/kern.log too
<onla> http://www.dx.com/p/aya-80211n-wi-fi-ieee802-11b-g-n-150mbps-usb-wireless-n-usb-adapter-black-256902#.VAMEgXWSykA
<onla> it's this one
<onla> I have 2 diff usb wlan dongles and I plug and unplugged both and the other one works (they are different brand) so not sure which one refers to which one in kern.log
<onla> but I guess the one that doesn't work, it doesn't show the product name in kern.log, just same info as in dmesg, those idproduct and idvendor
<onla> Aug 31 13:58:00 v-MS-7599 kernel: [ 1544.870770] usb 1-1.1.4: New USB devi
<onla> ce found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=7601
<onla> i find some tutor from 2012
<onla> ial
<testdr> onla: there seems problems with this wlan-stick (a ralink one?) - first found was this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/422647/how-to-decide-which-drivers-for-ralink-148f7601
<testdr> onla: what ubuntu-Version you are using? Kernel-Version?
<onla> yea this is 0x148f ralink tech corp 0x7601
<testdr> onla: cause for newer kernel, there seems better support - maybe check here for your wlan-usb: https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<onla> uname -r says 3.13.0-24-generic and I'm on lubuntu 14.04
<testdr> onla: from short reading thru the last debian-wiki-link, it looks like you need the firmware for this usb-dongle
<onla> ok
<onla> apt-get update && apt-get install firmware-ralink with this one? do I need to add some repositories. that link has debian repos
<onla> hmm I gotta go, thanks for the help
<onla> I will continue from here
<onla> when I get back
<testdr> onla: sorry, but i dont have this hardware - i only know, there are different firmware packages available (for different hardware) and those are not installed as default and automatically. That could be the reason why your usb-stick is not activated.
<HiDeHo-NZ> Hi all i am looking for extra panel aplets. specificklly one to display the cpu info.
<rafaellaguna> the only way to do that is using indicators
<HiDeHo-NZ> ok rafaellaguna where do i find the indicators
<HiDeHo-NZ> in other desktops the panel has an applet that shows the load cpu has. for quick viewing.
<rafaellaguna> you can add indicator applet to the panel, and then use Lubunu Software Center and look for them
<rafaellaguna> if you just want to show the cpu activity there's an applet for that, already included with Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> just right-click, add applet and you'll see it
<HiDeHo-NZ> rafaellaguna, i knwo it sa default on the panel in lubuntu
<HiDeHo-NZ> i want to knwo how to install the cpu aplet
<rafaellaguna> sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<rafaellaguna> then, once added indicator-applets, you'd be able to see it in the next login
<HiDeHo-NZ> what are you omn abotu
<rafaellaguna> sorry?
<rafaellaguna> here's a page with indicators: http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<HiDeHo-NZ> the indicator aplet is a gnome aplet. i am using lubuntu it has indicator-applications installed.
<HiDeHo-NZ> will the indicator-applet work in lubuntu.
<HiDeHo-NZ> i am no tusing ubunjtu with unigy i am on lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> all the indicators should work in gnome and unity. to watch them in Lubuntu you need the indicator-applet.
<HiDeHo-NZ> ok thanks so they will work
<rafaellaguna> yes. all indicators are visible through the indicator-applet. you can install as many as you want
<rafaellaguna> except app-menu, that will not work
<testdr> HiDeHo-NZ: for more monitoring you should lookup "conky"
<HiDeHo-NZ> yes i know about the conky i prefer gkrellm it has same info as conky bvut better look and feel.
<HiDeHo-NZ> http://gkrellm.srcbox.net/   take a look at that one
<HiDeHo-NZ> testdr, ^ ^^
<HiDeHo-NZ> testdr, also gkrellm is smaller
<testdr> if i would go for size and performance, id use xosview
<HiDeHo-NZ> what si that
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<onla> how do I try the "native one" suggested on this post? When I plug in my wlan adapter rt5370, I won't get any wlan0 or such as it doesn't load any driver for this dongle or so http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218445&p=13004660#post13004660
<onla> tried to compile the driver and got same errors so same problem with the driver as explained on #4
<switchtehbeat> hi there, I want to dual boot windows 7 & lubuntu 14.04.01, I just done a fresh install of windows 7. just made an install of Lubuntu 14.04.01 to my USB stick, can I boot from USB AND then install along side windows 7? I do I need to make a new partition?
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<onla> so I load this driver for my wlan dongle with sudo modprobe rt2800usb and I can see 4 entries with rt on lsmod after this. However still there is no interface wlan0 in the iwconfig
<testdr> onla: you did check the log-file-entries for the correct identification from the loading (new) drivers?
<testdr> onla: and last, did you do the driver load after a reboot or after a unload of any old drivers?
<onla> I checked but I don't know what I should learn from there
<onla> it didn't load any drivers when I stick the dongle in. I have to manually do modprobe
<onla> or so I think, but my knowledge is limited
<onla> and I tried both. Just tried to reboot, nothing starting with rt loaded when checked with lsmod, so I do sudo modprobe rt2800usb  after this 4 rt entries in lsmod and dmesg has some more messages but no errors or such, yet doesn't put new interface like wlan0
<onla> and after this I put my other wlan dongle in, so that I can connect to the internet, and now I have both wlan dongles in, so that I can use internet
<onla> waat.. I don'ẗ have a /var/log/kern.log file anymore o.O
<onla> I didn't delete it
<testdr> onla: then you have no choice, you can only look for an update with automatical instlall - but from what i did read for this wlan-usb, the firmware is not free and therefore is not automatical in a new kernel version. For a not identified hardware, you have to enable the vendor/product-key to let the system load the correct driver and for this usb-stick, you have to provide the firmware.
<onla> ah, forgot / from before var
<testdr> onla: there were entries in the ubuntu-forum about this wlan-usb-stick. Maybe you do check again, because i did only a quick search about it
<onla> I tried searching there too, but I couldn't find either :/ Maybe I should post there myself
<onla> generally when people do modprobe rtsomething for rt wlan cards, should after this the interface wlan0 or such appear to iwconfig automatically?
<onla> I mean should that wlan0 appear to me after I do modprobe
<onla> Do you have an clues about this:
<onla> http://superuser.com/questions/692229/install-driver-for-rt5370-on-ubuntu  when I do that modinfo rt2800usb | grep 5370 <- I get 2 alias lines, the other one being the one listed there, but also alias:          usb:vF201p5370d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
<onla> so I tried to perform those 3 steps there, but the rmmod rt5572sta says that the module is not currently loaded
<switchtehbeat> Lubuntu 14.04.01 will not reconize my windows install, it doesn't allow me to install along side windows 7. I even created a new parition just for Lubuntu 14.04.01 but it doesn't see it?
<switchtehbeat> is that because it's my USB?
<switchtehbeat> surely someone know's :/
<switchtehbeat> I check my disk for errors and it was okay....
<rafaellaguna> how many partitions do you have?
<switchtehbeat> 2
<switchtehbeat> 1 for windows 7 and 1 for lubuntu
<switchtehbeat> it doesn't show up though
<switchtehbeat> it just says 160gb hdd
<switchtehbeat> :/
<rafaellaguna> the installer doesn't show the win7 partition?
<switchtehbeat> nope
<switchtehbeat> just says the hdd has 160gb free space :S
<switchtehbeat> I'm on windows now..
<rafaellaguna> which version of Lubuntu are you trying to install?
<switchtehbeat> the latest one
<switchtehbeat> 14.04.01
<rafaellaguna> are you booting from that usb?
<switchtehbeat> yeah
<rafaellaguna> and you're in live mode
<switchtehbeat> yep tried that and it doesn't show :(
<rafaellaguna> open gparted
<switchtehbeat> that doesn't do anything either, it says the same as the install
<rafaellaguna> and disk utility?
<switchtehbeat> didn't try that -.-
<switchtehbeat> how do i open that?
<rafaellaguna> it's in preferences menu, I think
<switchtehbeat> also, my usb can boot from uefi (?) or just the name of it, what do i choose?
<rafaellaguna> or terminal and "gnome-disks"
<switchtehbeat> brb then
<rafaellaguna> okay :)
<switchtehbeat> no matter what I try, Lubuntu 14.04.01 won't reconize my windows install. cannot install along side windows. :(
<switchtehbeat> looks like I gotta stay with shitty windows :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> switchtehbeat, are you having EFI boot?
<switchtehbeat> idk
<IAmNotThatGuy> Are you using Windows 8 ?
<switchtehbeat> nope
<IAmNotThatGuy> Or is it an old PC?
<switchtehbeat> windows 7
<IAmNotThatGuy> Please share the Laptop model
<switchtehbeat> new pc but windows 7
<switchtehbeat> it's not a laptop
<switchtehbeat> it's a desktop
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay
<switchtehbeat> i can choose uefi or legacy boot
<switchtehbeat> i chose legacy/uefi
<switchtehbeat> no
<switchtehbeat> now...
<switchtehbeat> my windows install is okay just lubuntu won't detect it :(
<switchtehbeat> this has happened before but can't remember how I fixed it :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hope you have to re-install grub and that will solve the problem
<IAmNotThatGuy> Do you have a live CD/USB ?
<switchtehbeat> I have lubuntu 14.04.01 on my usb stick
<switchtehbeat> how do I install grub? lubuntu won't even install/detect my windows
<switchtehbeat> windows 7 IS installed though
<switchtehbeat> im on it right now
<switchtehbeat> :( i hate windows ugh :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay. I will tell you two things. 1. Restart your machine and press the button that takes you to the boot options
<switchtehbeat> yes
<switchtehbeat> ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> see whether you have an Entry for Ubuntu
<switchtehbeat> nope there isn't
<switchtehbeat> i only have windows installed
<IAmNotThatGuy> switchtehbeat, You installed Lubuntu and that is not getting detected right?
<switchtehbeat> nope
<switchtehbeat> I done a fresh install of windows 7 and want to dual boot with lubutnu but lubuntu install won't detect windows..
<switchtehbeat> i did say
<IAmNotThatGuy> You mean your Live USB is not detected?
<switchtehbeat> no
<switchtehbeat> i try to install from my usb stick but it's not detecting my partitions or windows 7 hence why i cannot install along side windows 7
<switchtehbeat> see what i mean?
<switchtehbeat> someone said update grub?
<IAmNotThatGuy> switchtehbeat, is it possible for you to use the Live USB and come online here? I'd like to check some details about your partitions
<switchtehbeat> okay brb
<IAmNotThatGuy> That was me. I thought that Lubuntu was installed. My bad. Sorry
<IAmNotThatGuy> Anybody around?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I gtg now. If switchehbeat comes back, please check 1. his current partitioning by doing sudo fdisk -l 2. If this has only one partition, better ask him to shrink the partition in Windows to make sure that he is not deleting the partition. 3. Ask him to come back to Live UST and check whether he can install. 4. Also make sure that he is doing in a legacy mode as boot mode. UEFI sometimes blocks the partitions
<switchtehbeat> it still isn't working :/ help???
<switchtehbeat> update grub says grub isn't installed
<switchtehbeat> i install and update it but it throws errors
<switchtehbeat> notthing i try is working
<switchtehbeat> -.-
<switchtehbeat> help?
<switchtehbeat> i really wanna use lubuntu :(
<rafaellaguna> hello
<switchtehbeat> ?
<switchtehbeat> can anyone help? i'm going insane!
<rafaellaguna> don't :D
<switchtehbeat> don't what?
<rafaellaguna> don't go insane :)
<rafaellaguna> are you running Lubuntu now?
<switchtehbeat> no i can't install it because it doesn't reconize windows :(
<rafaellaguna> are you able to run from usb in live mode?
<switchtehbeat> yes
<rafaellaguna> open the command line (msdos or whatever)
<switchtehbeat> ? in windows or lubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> windows, the one you are now
<switchtehbeat> okay
<switchtehbeat> what command should I exicute?
<rafaellaguna> let me check...
<switchtehbeat> ....?
<rafaellaguna> http://www.dkszone.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/controlpaneladministrativetools.jpg
<switchtehbeat> ????
<switchtehbeat> what about it?
<rafaellaguna> don't you have it?
<rafaellaguna> open my pc
<switchtehbeat> yeah but not sure what you're on about
<rafaellaguna> in admin tools there's a section called disk management
<rafaellaguna> it's a disk partitioner
<switchtehbeat> yes?
<rafaellaguna> I think you may have a weird partition table
<switchtehbeat> lubuntu did say something might be corrupt, gpt or something
<switchtehbeat> no idea what that means
<rafaellaguna> yes
<switchtehbeat> so what should I do?
<rafaellaguna> open admin tools, look for it in the menus
<rafaellaguna> administrative tools
<switchtehbeat> yeah in in disk management
<rafaellaguna> YES!
<rafaellaguna> open it and tell me what you see
<switchtehbeat> system reserved and c
<switchtehbeat> then my 2 memory sticks
<rafaellaguna> type of partition of "system reserved" and "c"
<switchtehbeat> sec uploading pic
<rafaellaguna> nice
<switchtehbeat> here you go
<switchtehbeat> http://minus.com/i/bD7yWkKspxid
<switchtehbeat> http://minus.com/i/bD7yWkKspxid
<switchtehbeat> http://i.minus.com/ibD7yWkKspxid.png
<switchtehbeat> there
<rafaellaguna> looking...
<switchtehbeat> ?
<rafaellaguna> switchtehbeat, all looks fine
<switchtehbeat> sigh
<rafaellaguna> I'm looking and looking for something wrong, but nope
<rafaellaguna> have you tried removing (when installing) everything? I mean, using that "new partition table" button on the installer
<switchtehbeat> I don't get what you mean...
<rafaellaguna> wait...
<rafaellaguna> http://i.stack.imgur.com/H8Vwj.png   see the button at your right?
<rafaellaguna> it "kills" everything
<switchtehbeat> yeah but I want my windows install kept..
<testdr> switchtehbeat: you already tried a complete new install? First windows and now linux?
<switchtehbeat> yes testdr
<switchtehbeat> this is my 2nd fresh install of windows
<switchtehbeat> still the same
<switchtehbeat> :/
<testdr> switchtehbeat: sorry, but you have to do it again. But in a different way.
<rafaellaguna> his partitions are fine, with normal disks, this is weird. we are missing something
<switchtehbeat> different way? i dont' care aslong asit works
<testdr> switchtehbeat: you first boot the ubuntu -live-usb, but you dont install linux. You only partition the harddisk. you create a medium sized partition for windows an another one for linux - maybe the rest as an extenden partion for special later use
<switchtehbeat> what?>
<testdr> switchtehbeat: for windows system partition you need a size of about 50 GB and for the linux system partition choose something like the same
<switchtehbeat> so I boot lubuntu from my usb stick, create 2 partitions? then install windows then lubuntu@?
<testdr> after the partitioning - you start windows and install windows to the first partition and check it can boot
<switchtehbeat> so I boot lubuntu from my usb stick, create 2 partitions? then install windows then lubuntu@?
<switchtehbeat> that correct?
<testdr> then you boot ubuntu-live-version and install it to the second partition and let it create the boot-grub-manager on your harddisk.
<switchtehbeat> please see above
<switchtehbeat> so I boot lubuntu from my usb stick, create 2 partitions? then install windows then lubuntu@?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: yes - the trick is to do the partitioning so windows wont use the whole disk
<switchtehbeat> you're confusing
<absk007> how to remove sublime text completely such that when i reinstall it, it doesn't tell my copy is Expired?
<switchtehbeat> testdr, i cba to install windows over and over again, keep configuring shit. will this defiantly work?
<testdr> switchtehbeat: if you are a windows-crack (but most users are not) you really can do the same with the windows install - but its a bit hidden
<switchtehbeat> testdr, i cba to install windows over and over again, keep configuring shit. will this defiantly work?
<switchtehbeat> I know how to partition lol it's just lubuntu sees nothing on the hdd
<testdr> switchtehbeat: meaning of "cba"?
<switchtehbeat> I know how to partition lol it's just lubuntu sees nothing on the hdd
<switchtehbeat> so you're way will work tyes?
<switchtehbeat> gonna try
<switchtehbeat> will let you know
<testdr> switchtehbeat: you are using some different kind of harddisk-drivers? Check bios - there may be some hard/software-secure systems locking your hardware.
<testdr> argh - always such quick dropouts - quicker than i can type ..
<fab_> bonjour
<switchtehbeat> I sorted it :) now dual booting windows 7 and lubuntu :) yay me!
<switchtehbeat> thanks for your help btw. ;)
<HiDeHo-NZ> Hi all just wanting to know if its is possible to get a ram usage monitor for lxde on panel
#lubuntu 2015-08-24
<eipi10> is it difficult to put shortcuts from preferences into system tools?
<eipi10> I searched, but I couldn't find anything
<ianorlin> editing .desktop files is the answer I the answer to eipi10 question if he stuck around
<Unit193> bioterror: Fun fact btw, 'adobe-flashplugin' contains both PPAPI and NPAPI flash, and browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (wily and newer) allows NPAPI based browsers (firefox) to load PPAPI flash.
<hvn52> hi, when i try to boot my computer (i915 graphics) with Lubuntu 14.04, I get a black screen. From forum topics I read that i915 has issues but can find no solution for my case (livecd). How can I boot Lubuntu 14.04 on i915 graphics ?
<felichas> Hi, I can pair my laptop to my BT external speakers, but I cannot connect to the A2DP profile: "Device added successfuly, but failed to connect".  I have tried everything I have read around to no avail
<felichas> updated blueman to blueman-git
<felichas> edited /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<felichas> I have installed pulseaudio-module-bluetooth and pavucontrol
#lubuntu 2015-08-25
<FoD__> I just installed Lubuntu and I cannot seem to get sound to work. I have a pair of cheapo Logitech USB speakers on the machine, and weirdly enough the volume +/- and mute buttons work on them, and it seems to detect the device fine... But no matter what I do, I can't hear anything.
<ianorlin> FoD__: I personally have not used usb speakers but do you know which output device you are trying to use?
<FoD__> I installed the audio mixer, and tried using both the default setting, and the one with the device's name.
<FoD__> No luck with either.
<FoD__> I had Ubuntu on the machine before, and audio worked fine out of the box there.
<FoD__> If that helps at all.
<FoD__> When I run alsamixer, it seems to switch back the the default/generic output every time...
<FoD__> Is that a sign that somehow it's not actually changing the output?
<ianorlin> FoD__: you can also try audicous as that has prefrences to slect differnt audio
<FoD__> audicous?
<ianorlin> it is under sound and video as a music player
<ianorlin> in prefrences
<FoD__> I was able to get it to play audio.
<FoD__> But I still cannot hear system sounds or audio from the browser or anything.
<ianorlin> ah ok do you know with which settings
<FoD__> sysdefault:CARD=AUDIO
<FoD__> Via ALSA
<FoD__> How do I set the default audio output?
<holstein> i use alsamixer.. in the terminal.. but, there are many ways, im sure.. whats the goal?
<holstein> i do like pulseaudio and pavucontrol for routing..
<FoD__> I just have a simple USB audio device
<holstein> does it support linux?
<FoD__> It worked in Ubuntu.
<holstein> most are "class compliant"
<holstein> hmmm.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<FoD__> I was able to get audacious to play an mp3 on the device.
<holstein> sure
<FoD__> But I can't seem to get the system to use it.
<FoD__> I'm pretty new to all this, very confused.
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> what i do is, i run "aplay -l" in a terminal
<FoD__> alsamixer doesn't seem to change the default
<holstein> i see that the devices are present.. if they are not present in "aplay -l", then, you wont get sound
<holstein> are they present?
<FoD__> Yes, it's there.
<holstein> so, then, i *dont* test with web audio, like flash, or mp3's..
<holstein> i get a known good audio file playing on the internal audio device.. then, i'll stop that, and close everything,and use alsamixer to select the USB device
<holstein> but, for me, if im juggling multiple devices, i use pulse, and pavucontrol
<FoD__> Is there a way to set it as the default card using aplay?
<holstein> FoD__: yes
<holstein> FoD__: i do that in alsamixer. but, as i said, i ideally just install pulseaudio and pavucontrol
<holstein> FoD__: if you want to set soething as default, you'll have to just try the alsamixer tool, and share what isnt working for you
<FoD__> Each time I relaunch alsamixer it goes back to the one I DON'T want to use as default.
<holstein> FoD__: sure.. but, it *is* putting audio out, correct?
<holstein> there are many ways to have the USB audio device be default.. but, see that you are getting audio to it, first
<FoD__> As stated, I was able to get an audio player application to use it.
<FoD__> But not the system.
<holstein> FoD__: so, one easy way to use the USB device is, disable the internal in the bios. then, the only audio device for the system will be the USB device
<ianorlin> holstein: that is what I do with hdmi on my desktop
<FoD__> I'll give that a whirl.
<holstein> FoD__: this looks like what i would do, if, i wanted to keep both, and set one as default, without installing pulseaudio, and pavucontrol https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124380
<holstein> here is the *exact* scenario http://superuser.com/questions/626606/how-to-make-alsa-pick-a-preferred-sound-device-automatically
<holstein> the issue with that ^ is, those labels can change, between reboots
<FoD__> I don't want to keep both.
<holstein> cool.. then, ideally, just disable, or blacklist the internal, since, you dont want it at all
<holstein> then, you wont even need to bother with which is default..
<FoD__> Is there a way to do that without the BIOS?
<holstein> you'll only have the one, and the system will use it
<FoD__> Annoyingly the BIOS seems to have no option to disable onboard audio.
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<FoD__> How do I know what the modulename is
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110835/how-to-disable-the-internal-sound-card
<holstein> ^ looks like how i would attempt
<FoD__> ugh
<FoD__> I did no realize I would need an engineering degree to get the soundcard set as the default.
<FoD__> not*
<holstein> lol
<holstein> well, you can use main ubuntu, or, pulse from main ubuntu
<FoD__> ubuntu was running slowly, wanted something lighter weight for my dad's computer.
<holstein> you may find just adding pulse makes your experience more like that. you dont need an engineering degree, but, the goal of lubuntu is to be light..
<holstein> its not necessarily as friendly at all things.. since, things have to be stripped down/out
<holstein> xfce is lighter.. mate is lighter..
<holstein> no doubt, you can get what you need.. but, you'll have to learn to do with with alsa only
<FoD__> I'm unable to create a conf file in /etc/
<FoD__> I'm guessing changing the permission will be another whole ordeal all it's own?
<holstein> sudo
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> sudo nano /path/to/file
<FoD__> That will create a blank file?
<holstein> FoD__: sudo gives you root permission.. to access and write in /etc
<holstein> nano is a text editor.. so, as root, open this text editor, and create the file "/path/to/filename"
<FoD__> Understood.
<FoD__> When I do "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<FoD__> What part of the device name is the name I'm supposed to be using?
<FoD__> What's between the brackets?
<FoD__> Including the 13 following spaces?
<holstein> FoD__: i like this command, in the terminal /sbin/lsmod | grep snd
<holstein> FoD__: you'll want the module.. the linux kernel is modular, and what you are going to do, basically, since, your hardware bios doenst facilitate disabling, and you want the internal audio device off, is, you keep the system from loading the driver for it.. basically
<holstein> blacklisting the module.. should make the device not present.
<FoD__> I'm currently attempting the asound.conf method.
<FoD__> Fingers crossed.
<holstein> sure.. but, those labels can change
<holstein> if you are leaving it with someone, who is not familiar with linux, and want it to be "bullet-proof". they *could* reboot, and have the labels change..
<FoD__> It somehow screwed everything up.
<FoD__> Can't even run alsamixer now.
<holstein> ubuntu-mate is my "go-to" for family members
<FoD__> How do I find the module I need to disable?
<FoD__> To kill the other useless soundcard.
<holstein> i like using /sbin/lsmod | grep snd
<FoD__> Oh, you already said that, sorry.
<holstein> that lists out all the modules being used with "snd" in them..
<FoD__> Thank you.
<holstein> snd_hda_controller     32768  1 snd_hda_intel
<holstein> for example. thats where i would start.. just testing as i reboot, and check
<FoD__> Is it normal for there to be no existing blacklist file?
<holstein> i dont have anything blacklisted
<FoD__> snd_hda_intel
<FoD__> Just that part?
<holstein> FoD__: i dont know what your module will be, but, for me, if i were trying to implement blacklisting my driver for my internal audio, i would start with that.. i would keep note of what i have done, and how to undo it, and reboot, and test
<FoD__> Well I see a similar entry
<FoD__> But Only that should be added to the blacklist?
<FoD__> I'm confused, since it's displayed on one line...
<holstein> FoD__: i would make it look like it does at http://askubuntu.com/questions/110835/how-to-disable-the-internal-sound-card
<holstein> snd_pcm          80388   5 snd_ens1370 for example
<holstein> so, the module is snd_ens1370 in that specific case.. so..
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<holstein> then, create, or add.. blacklist snd_ens1370
<holstein> # disable my PCI ensoniq sound card
<holstein> blacklist snd_ens1370
<holstein> the # is a comment.. so, you can say "# disabling internal audio" then on the next line "blacklist module_name"
<holstein> then, you can easily find what you have done, and undo it, if you need..
<FoD__> ugh
<FoD__> I've tried disabling two different obvious candidates.
<FoD__> No luck.
<holstein> feel free and share any output you like
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> you'll have to reboot, for the changes to work
<FoD__> I'm aware.
<FoD__> I've been rebooting.
<FoD__> There's no way to actually find out what module a card is using...?
<FoD__> Outside of guessing.
<holstein> FoD__: again, you can share any output you like, and a volunteer can assist you with that
<FoD__> Output?
<FoD__> Oh, you mean the names of the modules
<holstein> FoD__: correct. you run a command. you get output.. you assume the module name. you can share the output here, and a volunteer can assist with getting the name
<FoD__> Well, I just tried disabling the USB audio card module.
<FoD__> Which is the card I actually want to use.
<holstein> why?
<FoD__> And rebooted.
<holstein> you just unplug it.. ;)
<FoD__> aplay -l
<FoD__> still shows the device
<FoD__> So my blacklist is being ignored?
<holstein> could be..
<holstein> In later versions since 12.10 (12.04?) the file is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<FoD__> .conf has to be added?
<holstein> so, it could be, we are editing an older filenam.. and it should be ^
 * FoD__ face on desk
<holstein> try that location.. you can simply rename the one you have..
<FoD__> I disabled the intel one.
<FoD__> And things are no partially working.
<FoD__> But...
<FoD__> The volume +/- and mute buttons no longer work.
<FoD__> Also.
<FoD__> I can no longer run alsamixer.
<holstein> not sure what you mean, you cant run alsamixer..
<FoD__> open terminal
<FoD__> type "alsamixer"
<FoD__> press enter
<holstein> you open a terminal, and type "alsamixer", and share errors
<holstein> anyways, to get the buttons to now control the USB device will probably be a bit trickier
<holstein> so, id say, just to save time, and hassle, consider just giving dear ol' dad ubuntu-mate
<FoD__> cannot open mixer, no such file or directory
<holstein> FoD__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/509791/alsamixer-no-such-file-or-directory is relevant for that
<FoD__> Interesting.
<FoD__> Why is USB audio so hated? hah
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its not
<FoD__> Doesn't want to use it as a default, doesn't want to run aslamixer if it's the only device present...
<holstein> its just that lubuntu is stripped down. its not really intended to easily manage usb only audio
<holstein> pulse audio addresses a lot of that.. but, its a trade off
<FoD__> I tried the second solution in that link
<FoD__> commenting out the one line.
<FoD__> Has not fixed the problem.
<FoD__> I guess I can live without alsamixer, since at least the sound works...
<holstein> well, i think looking at it like that is a miss-step
<holstein> its not really something that is broken to be fixed, in that manner.. its going to take some time to hack at lubuntu and make it what you intend for your case
<FoD__> To "comment out" a line I'm just putting a pound and a space in front of it, no?
<holstein> correct
<FoD__> Alright, well.
<FoD__> Commented out.
<FoD__> rebooted.
<FoD__> Alsamixer still refuses to run.
<FoD__> So...
<FoD__> Time to throw in the towel on that?
<holstein> though, thats not your module, corect?
<FoD__> "options snd-usb-audio index=-2"
<FoD__> I found that in the same file he mentions.
<FoD__> It's the same module name.
<holstein> FoD__: when i run "man alsamixer" i see the -c option
<holstein> so, i would expect to be able to run "alsamixer -c" and specify the USB device
<holstein> but, in no way would i *ever* leave someone unfamiliar with linux using alsamixer to control the audio device
<holstein> have you tried ubuntu-mate? its just that, its quite light, and the creator actually created it for that.. for his dad
<FoD__> System sound is now working.
<holstein> its using pulse, and would allow you to deal with this in a GUI, as you expect
<FoD__> But I still can't run alsamixer.
<FoD__> I guess this is good enough.
<holstein> FoD__: sure. have you tried specifying the audio device properly?
<FoD__> What do you mean?
<FoD__> Thanks for your patience by the way.
<holstein> FoD__: with the -c flag
<holstein> FoD__: sure.. its not easy, i understand..
<FoD__> If it's working wouldn't that mean it's already specified?
<holstein> FoD__: if its working, you can use it.. if its not, then, when you run "alsamixer" it wont work... and, if you want, you can specify to alsamixer what device.. "alsamixer -c". using the -c flag to specify the USB device
<FoD__> I run firefox, go to youtube.
<FoD__> I hear sound.
<FoD__> But I still cannot run alsamixer.
<holstein> FoD__: have you tried specifying the audio device to alsamixer with the -c flaf?
<holstein> flag*
<FoD__> It says invalid number.
<holstein> FoD__: try another # ;)
<FoD__> I got it to work, I had messed up the syntax.
<FoD__> So lastly then, I guess...
<FoD__> Any chances of getting the buttons on the USB device to work again?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its *all* open, so, theres more than just a chace
<holstein> chance*
<FoD__> Why would disabling the intel module make the buttons stop working?
<holstein> i would expect it to be a bit more challenging than what you have done so far
<holstein> and, i would expect it to be a bit odd for someone to use, that is not experienced with linux
<holstein> FoD__: it didnt
<FoD__> They were working prior.
<holstein> FoD__: the buttons are still doing what they always did.. the device is not there, anymore
<FoD__> Why are the buttons on the USB device linked to the onboard device that I blacklisted? O_O
<holstein> FoD__: why not? i mean, thats the norm
<holstein> its the normal desktop use, the scenario that would be most likely
<FoD__> What should I do to restore the functionality of the buttons?
<holstein> FoD__: what would i do? i think it would be easiest to learn the commands that control and set what you want.. volume up and down and mute.. and make new keyboard shortcuts for those commands
<FoD__> Or should I just be thrilled I got it working to the extent it is, and walk away.
<holstein> FoD__: the issue is, the more of this you hack at, the more unstable you make it for the end user.. which, is not you
<FoD__> The computer is for my 68 year old dad, so.
<holstein> correct
<FoD__> I don't think keyboard macros are the way to go.
<holstein> so, why does he even need a USB device?
<FoD__> It's the only speakers around here.
<FoD__> I don't have anything besides maybe a crappy pair of earbuds that I could plug into the 1/8" jacks on the back of the computer.
<holstein> i would give him the most "out of the box" default setup.. if that meant getting speakers from the charity shop..
<FoD__> Well, what's working now is working good enough.
<holstein> cool.. enjoy!
<FoD__> I'll tell him he just has to use the volume icon in the taskbar to change volume.
<FoD__> And that the buttons don't work anymore.
<holstein> sounds great. except, it sound like an excuse.. since, it used to work the other way, and he may not like it
<FoD__> It's a very crappy computer, and even Ubuntu running Metacity was very bogged down.
<FoD__> So I went for Lubuntu because it seemed like the best compromise of user friendliness and lack of bloat.
<FoD__> All he uses it for is browsing the web.
<FoD__> Thank you for all your help.
<FoD__> Is there anything I should do to optimize a lubuntu installation on a slow computer?
<FoD__> On which I'm pretty sure the bottleneck is the CPU.
<FoD__> Even opening Firefox is kind of slow.
<FoD__> Though the box has more than enough RAM to comfortable browse the internet...
<llogiq> Hi folks. My mouse cursor went invisible.
<llogiq> lubuntu 15.04 x64 desktop, intel on-board chipset
<llogiq> Anybody have an idea? I do need the mouse every now and then.
<ianorlyn> llogiq, press control alt t open a terminal
<llogiq> the xorg.0.log says that hardware mouse cursor was active. I already have multiple terminals open.
<llogiq> :-)
<ianorlyn> then run sudo apt-get install suckless-tools and then you can use a command called swarp to move it to a a coordinate you specify on the command line
<llogiq> That may be a good idea, but I think that using the actual mouse to move it to a coordinate of my choosing would be preferrable.
<llogiq> (Well, touchpad, but anyway)
<ianorlyn> llogiq, do you have any work that needs saving currently
<ianorlyn> you could try logging out and logging in again
<llogiq> Already rebooted.
<ianorlyn> and happens again?
<llogiq> Yep.
<llogiq> Perhaps this has something to do with a failed apt-get upgrade I had yesterday...
<ianorlyn> llogiq, ah did power run out during it?
<llogiq> No. The java installer crashed it.
<llogiq> I'm currently restarting the upgrade, maybe that'll help.
<llogiq> It just stopped again.
<llogiq> Apparently my network connection is a bit flaky and the java downloader just stops. I'm restarting it manually with dpkg --configure -a (as root)
<llogiq> Yeah I got it working. No mouse cursor yet, though.
<llogiq> brb.
<llogiq> re. I got it to work by adding ``Option "HWCursor" "off"'' to my X11 config.
<llogiq> cu folks.
<sakang> anyone using the lxqt ppa?  the appearance is not working and desktop missing in the lxqt config
<whouser> hi.  i am looking for a little assistance getting a better multi monitor solution.  I am currently using LXLE and ARandR for the multimonitor.  is there a better option?
<whouser> please ping when you reply.  thanks in advance
<ianorlin> whouser: is this a desktop or a laptop
<whouser> laptop.  with a hdmi connected monitor
<whouser> ianorlin:
<ianorlin> arandr has an unxrandr command that can give you how to make that with a command line and you you could maybe make a keyboard shortcut if you connect to this monitor evry time you take your laptop home
<ianorlin> or you could make a script that does the same thing
<whouser> no it is connected and working
<whouser> i was hoping for a better multi monitor soluition
<ianorlin> better in what way?
<whouser> ARandR seems to "square" the worksurface
<whouser> not give two seperate work surfaces
<whouser> and i cannot force the "main" desktop to the monitor i desire
<ianorlin> whouser: you can you drag the rectangles to get two that way
<ianorlin> and then press apply and you can change resolution by the menu
<whouser> the resoluitions are fine
<whouser> is there a image paste that is most agreeable
<whouser> because it might be best to show you
<whouser> but however one drage the monitors, the desktop 'squares' the outer outline
<whouser> drags*
<whouser> so if one orients the monitors vertically , and the upper monitor is 'wider' than the lower, the lowest right corner is off the visable screen
<whouser> if you orient them left and right, the taller makes a unuseable uppercorner
<whouser> ianorlin:
#lubuntu 2015-08-26
<guest101> cant play 720p videos on youtube, please help
<holstein> guest101: i would try not using flash.. i would look at my GPU drivers.. i would have realistic expecations, if its older hardware.. and i would try current flash, from the chrome browser, as well
<guest101> holstein: it works on windows xp... it's realistic expectation
<holstein> by, not using flash, i mean, try using the html5 playback... thats not always available, though. so, trying the most current version of flash is helpful
<holstein> guest101: you would think that, and, if all the entities involved, want to promise you support for linux, as they have for windows XP, you can have that playback.. but, since they dont, it actually may not be realistic
<holstein> check and see what flash you are using http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and consider just simply installing the actual google chrome browser, not chromium, if only as a quick simple test to see the "best case scenario" for flash support
<guest101> so i managed to play youtube videos in 720p but they are lagging while chaching
<guest101> how can i fix this, i've came pretty far
<guest101> if player is not chaching, they play fine
<guest101> and i it lags even on surplus of chache
<guest101> if there was only chache managment option in chromium...
<guest101> anyone?
<guest101> please help
<guest101> holstein: you are einstein here, give me something
<guest101> alright, after 15 long years, it's time to activate genuine windows... i think it will snow in microsoft these days
<guest101> don't send flowers
<epifanio> Hi Lununtu
<epifanio> *lubuntu
<epifanio> i'm having a problem with file.desktop
<epifanio> i added a custom launcher in the lubuntu menu, but while the app laucher works fine from double-click on the icon on the desktop
<epifanio> it doesn't work when i try it from the menu
<epifanio> if from the menu I select the launcher icon and  I do :   right click -> save to the desktop
<epifanio> he saved laucher.desktop works just fine
<epifanio> i guess it is a "bug" in how the launcher is called from the menu
<epifanio> the launcher is :  http://gist.github.com/694cb587e7161bee57de
<epifanio> looks like the parameter " Path=/usr/local/ossim-qt/ "  get ignored when i run this launcher from the menu-bar in lubuntu
<epifanio> thanks for any help!
<epifanio> i'm clueless on how to debug the this problem
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> seems like the application has right chmods to run
<bioterror> just wondering, if the Path= is needed?
<epifanio> bioterror: how can i check for this ?  If i remove the "Path"  from the launcher, then also the double click on the file.desktop doesn't work
<ben_g> Hi.
<ben_g> Is it possible to pre-install programs on a Lubuntu live usb?
<ianorlin> ben_g: yes it is possilbe but I do not know how exactly
<ben_g> More exactly: install programs that will be installed on the computer during the Lubuntu installation.
<ben_g> I know it's possible to temporarily install programs during the live session, but they don't stay on the usb and they aren't transferred to the pc that it will be installed on.
<ianorlin> ben_g: You could maybe use oem install and then maybe a filesystem image
<ben_g> So I can't use my already downloaded ISO for that?
<Marzius> is the beta 1 going to ship with lxqt or is that still "in development"?
#lubuntu 2015-08-27
<wxl> Marzius: still in development. expect it for 16.10
<Marzius> oh wow
<wxl> well there are a lot of changes that need to happen, outside of just changing the libraries we're using
<wxl> for example, we need to decide on apps that use qt and not gtk
<wxl> not to mention rewriting apps that we have (lubuntu software center) in qt
<wxl> we'll probably have it ready in time for 16.04, but i, for one, do not want to include new features in an LTS
<Marzius> no worries I was just hyped
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> well if you're ambitious you can play with it
<wxl> the testing wiki includes instructions to use the ppa and there's also a "lubuntu next" iso that is hosted by the boss
<Marzius> true, but it's not 64-bit
<wxl> well 64 bit cpus can handle a 32 bit kernel :)
<Marzius> I need the memory :v
<wxl> dude, you're running lubuntu. what do yo uneed it for? compiz? XD
<Marzius> some virtualbox instances
<wxl> is it not pae?
<Marzius> it is, everything is since like 1994
<wxl> right so you should be good to go
<tsimonq2> How long does it take to do an install of Lubuntu(graphical and alternate respectively)?
<tsimonq2> I am going to leave(away), so the answer is not urgent, but if someone could just ping me with an answer, I will read it tomorrow around 8AM Central Time...
<pleia2> that's completely dependent upon your hardware and install mechanism (usb or disc), but graphical vs. alternate should make very little difference
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Well I am still here :P
<tsimonq2> Ok thank you pleia2
<pleia2> sorry I can't be more specific :)
<tsimonq2> Can you be specific if I said it was in a VM?
<tsimonq2> With 1 core and 2GB of RAM?
<tsimonq2> pleia2:
<tsimonq2> Whatever
<pleia2> unfortunately I haven't done a lubuntu install lately (the systems I have were upgraded a few times, not fresh installs lately)
<tsimonq2> It doesn't matter
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I originally installed 14.04.2 on this thing and now I am running wily
<tsimonq2> Have a good night
<pleia2> you too
<tsimonq2>  /away
<tsimonq2> dang it
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> by
<tsimonq2> *bye
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: actually sometimes in practice alternate takes longer because I fail to press ok at the enter http proxy information
<pleia2> ianorlin: haha
<ianorlin> It also depends on the speed of the disk you write to
<ianorlin> as in I have started an install later on a solid state drive in a virtual machine that ended up finishing earlier than the one I started that I was using a spinning hard drive for the back end
<ianorlin> although virtual machines without hardware acceleratoin support tend to peg the cpu to 100 percent and go really slow
<tsimonq2> What, do you want me to give you my specs for my new computer and exactly how I am going to run the VMs?
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> ianorlin
<holstein> tsimonq2: i was reading the scroll back.. what is the question?
<holstein> you are installing 15.10 in vm?
<holstein> you are asking, how long does an installation take? i find, depending on resources, anywhere from around 6 minutes to 30
<holstein> lots of variables.. even on the host machine, if you are installing as a guest..
<tsimonq2> holstein: Not even if I told you that my host machine is going to have the AMD FX-6300 6-core 3.5GHz Socket AM3+ 93W Processor with 8GB of DDR3 1600 RAM? And that my guest machine will each have one core and 2 \GB of RAM?
<holstein> tsimonq2: correct.. not even then would anyone really be able to reliably answer the question of how long it wil take you to precisely install.. try it and see
<holstein> you may find, depending on load on the host, even with your precise environment, 2 installation times may vary a bit..
<holstein> but, you dont *need* to install multiple instances.. to save time, you can clone, copy.. or, use snapshots..
<tsimonq2> I want to do ISO QA...
<eipi10> can you see where in lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf from http://netgator.blogspot.com/2012/09/change-login-background-in-lubuntu-lxde.html the image is instructed to 'stretch' to fill the monitor?
<eipi10> or could I eliminate a background image all together?
<holstein> if you want.. or, not have a greeter..or, no x.. or, another desktop environment.. or...
<eipi10> well that's it. I was just afraid to erase that line, but that's all I need to do? ...cut the "background=xxx.jpeg" line and save?
<eipi10> holstein?
<eipi10> anyone familiar with the gtk-greeter.conf file?
<holstein> in any case like that, i would just make sure i know how to revert. and make a good backup, and i would research the documents a bit, and just try it
<holstein> worst case, i reboot, and the greeter is broken.. then i can forcefully revert
<yhj> hey all, have a problem with hibernation in lubuntu 15.04, my laptop hibernates but does not power off.
<holstein> yhj: your laptop hibenates? but, when you try to shut the power off, in some way, it doesnt? what happens? and in what conditions?
<yhj> when i select hibernate it hibernates but does not power down the laptop afterwards so i have to do it manually. when i reboot it resumes fine
<holstein> yhj: i would try hibernate command via terminal, and see if you get any errors.. and, see what is hanging, where, and how..
<holstein> when i select "restart" the machine here hangs.. i havent had time to troubleshoot it..
<yhj> holstein: tried pm-hibernate in terminal, but it still does not poweroff. It hibernates correctly but doesn't poweroff
<yhj> holstein: shutdown and restart work perfectly
<holstein> yhj: i understand, and you can look at the error messages,if there are any, and share them in #ubuntu, for example.. or look for a bug report, and create one, if there is none
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> i havent even tried hibernate, on this hardware, since, there are not benefits for it in my use case..
<yhj> ok
<Clippng> Hi, I'm trying to install Lubuntu on a 2006 Macbook Pro (white one) and regardless of my HDD size (which is more than enough), it's saying I do not have enough space
<Clippng> Any ideas?
<wxl> Clippng: partition issue perhaps?
<wxl> Clippng: also what IS the HDD size?
<Clippng> 500gb
<wxl> Clippng: what about the partitions?
<Clippng> what about them? sorry, new to gnu/linux
<wxl> Clippng: you trying to use the whole hard drive?
<Clippng> yes
<wxl> Clippng: partitions, btw, are not a linux thing.
<wxl> Clippng: what iso are you using?
<Clippng> unetbootin
<Clippng> of
<Clippng> Lubuntu 32 bit
<Clippng> 15.04
<wxl> Clippng: oh. why don't you download the actual iso and then use unetbootin to write the usb?
<Clippng> cant boot from USB
<Clippng> disk only atm
<wxl> well the use it for disk.
<Clippng> i did
<wxl> point is download the iso rather than relying on unetbootin to do it for you
<Clippng> wxl, If the HDD is NFTS will it not work?
<wxl> Clippng: huh, never tried.
<teward> wxl: ping
<teward> if you're around
<M3G45C3PT1L3> I need to run Lubuntu on a VM for a class
<wxl> which vm M3G45C3PT1L3 ?
<M3G45C3PT1L3> Would 1 GB RAM and 8 GB storage be enough for good performance?
<M3G45C3PT1L3> VirtualBox
<wxl> oh yeah that's more than enough ram for sure
<wxl> for storage, that might be tight depending on what you're doing with it
<Unit193> Just don't use a browser.
<wxl> but just dynamically allocate and you'll be fine
<M3G45C3PT1L3> only standard programs for an OS class
<wxl> compiling M3G45C3PT1L3 ?
<M3G45C3PT1L3> yes
<wxl> Unit193: really? with 1gb? i've done it with 256 before and that's slow. 512 is ok as long as you're not doing facebook and such
<M3G45C3PT1L3> so 1 GB is good right?
<wxl> yeah i would say it would be fine
<M3G45C3PT1L3> my computer has 8, so I thought 1 would be safe enough for a VM
<M3G45C3PT1L3> cool
<M3G45C3PT1L3> thanks
<wxl> np have fun :)
<M3G45C3PT1L3> do you have some open source projects I can contribute to?
<wxl> how do you want to contribute M3G45C3PT1L3 ?
<M3G45C3PT1L3> mostly software
<M3G45C3PT1L3> bug fixes and such
<wxl> M3G45C3PT1L3: so you want to provide code. in any particular language(s)?
<M3G45C3PT1L3> Python
<wxl> M3G45C3PT1L3: well there are plenty of packages on launchpad that use python. pastebinit is a nice one.
<M3G45C3PT1L3> ok I'll look into those
<M3G45C3PT1L3> thanks
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2015-08-28
<Tyreal> would anyone be able to point in the right direction with setting up a virtual machine on lubuntu 15.04
<Unit193> vbox, qemu/kvm, or even vmware.
<Unit193> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Unit193> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Tyreal> thankyou will try those\
<Tyreal> which version of lubuntu is least buggy at the moment?
<holstein> lol.. "buggy" can be a matter of the hardware support for linux.. lets go with what is "supported"
<Tyreal> sorry my mistake
<holstein> 14.04 is the lts.. the long term support.. 15.04 is the current regular release..
<Tyreal> thankyou :)
<Tyreal> which one would you suggest?
<holstein> Tyreal: no.. thats not a bad question.. i just want to be clear about not promising soemthing that is "bug-free"..
<holstein> Tyreal: for me, i just try and stick to the facts of the scenario.. do i want or need the latest packages? or, do i want or need a longer term of support?..
<holstein> is the machine going to a family member, who, basically just needs a web browser, and, i could set them up with a machine every 3 years? or, is this going to be a gaming rig, that could benefit from the latest kernels, and GPU drivers?.. these type of questions can typically help me sort out which is likely best
<Tyreal> thats a tough question and i honestly am not sure which is the better answer haha
<holstein> Tyreal: whats the goal of the machine?
<Tyreal> well i would like to set up a vm or set up wine for play a couple of games to test them out and what not\
<holstein> i wouldnt expect that to work out well.. i would want to do any gaming like that on a bare metal install
<holstein> and, i would research the wine community, and see what others say about the support, or lack of..
<Tyreal> how would i go about play those games though
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> Tyreal: well, ideally, the company making the games would say "here you go, have a linux version of our product that natively runs on the operating system you are using.."
<Tyreal> and if thats not the case?
<holstein> if they dont, then, it can be a frustrating hack of a mess to even get something that is kind of partially working..
<Tyreal> fair enough, what would you suggest then, lol just keep it as a basic machine?
<Tyreal> get another one for gaming
<holstein> but, it doenst hurt to try it. i just urge you to have realistic expectations, and, try referring to the wine resources, since, in my experience, they are quite well documented
<Tyreal> ok thankyou for the advice
<Tyreal> so back to the original question, which version would you suggest?
<holstein> Tyreal: if you are expecting to play games, flawlessly, or, run *any* code, for that matter, flawlessly, and without bugs, then, yes.. i would expect to run whatever OS the creators support
<holstein> its not really a "Bug" that code created for windows doenst work on linux..
<holstein> but, again, it literally wont hurt to try
<Tyreal> thats true
<holstein> Tyreal: i could make an argument for either version, actually.. it would be nice to, for example, get things setup, since, it can be hack-ish, and problematic.. just set it and forget it, for the term of an LTS release..
<holstein> but, it may be, newer code in the more recent release facilitates something you need.. which, i find less to be the case with wine.. though, i dont use wine anymore like that.. on a regular basis..
<Tyreal> hmmmm that does make it difficult
<Tyreal> i'm running 15.04 at the moment
<holstein> Tyreal: but, one can make a lot of these tests from the live iso.. you can run the 15.04 live iso, and install wine, and likely, install a game, and test..
<holstein> Tyreal: i say, keep what you got, then, and, if you run into issues, dont assume that going to 14.04 would "fix" anything..
<Tyreal> but have been told that 14.04 can be more supported as you say
<holstein> Tyreal: its not "more supported".. its just longer term support
<holstein> again, just stick to the facts of it.. its intended to be a longer term support.. so, you can install, and get support, for 5 years, for main ubuntu, and 3 for most of the flavors..
<holstein> 15.04 is supported for 9 months.. so, 3 months after 15.10 releases.. it will be EOL
<Tyreal> please excuse my ignorance but EOL?
<holstein> so, you would upgrade to 15.10,or fresh install.. in the 3 months after 15.10 releases.. or, with 14.04, you just continue to update and use..
<holstein> eol = end of life.. and what does that mean? or look like?
<holstein> the repo are dead.. and no updates come in.. this doesnt mean you cant use the 15.04 product as long as you choose, and maintain it yourself..
<Tyreal> ok cool, thankyou for this!
<holstein> its not really that either 14.04, or 15.04 are "better", neccessarily.. but, one can certainly fit a need better than the other.. but, that can be quite relative..
<Tyreal> so if i was to get 14.04 would it update to the same features as 15.10
<holstein> Tyreal: it depends on what you consider a "feature"..
<holstein> but, no.. basically, 14.04 is more frozen than that..
<Tyreal> also would you mind explaining the need for 15.04 compared to 14.04 not including the longer support
<holstein> so, 14.04 doesnt become 15.04, or 15.10.. its just that the packages in 14.04 are maintained..
<holstein> Tyreal: you cant.. its literally the term of support that is the difference
<Tyreal> oh i see now
<holstein> Tyreal: 14.04 is supported for 5 years.. and 3 years for most flavors
<Tyreal> so its ever evolving and you need to continuously obtain the latest to actually get all the new features if any
<holstein> why have 15.04? its a newer version of  everything
<holstein> 15.10 is even newer.. but, its not supported as long..
<holstein> so, the quesiton you have to think about is, do you need the longer term of support? more "set it and forget it", or, the latest packages, which, requires updating every 6 months..
<Tyreal> by newer do you mean features or code?
<holstein> to think of one as more "Stable", or less "buggy", i dont think is constructive
<holstein> Tyreal: i mean, newer versions.. that can be per package..
<holstein> python, for example. if its at a certain release point in 14.04, its at that point.. so, things that depend on python can hinge on that
<holstein> thats why you cant just simply  update versions
<holstein> now, its up to python what that newer version facilitates.. are there new features? maybe not.. and, maybe nothing you care about having..
<poppe> I was trying to add an other key layout on my system but gets error: "setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle "se,en"    Error loading new keyboard description" . remedies?
<poppe> the frist was the command
<poppe> i think I got it...
<poppe> :)
<mig_> ok, so i added some tiling keybindings to lubuntu and they work fairly well, only there's some applications which don't tile like they should.. any ideas as to why and how to solve?
#lubuntu 2015-08-29
<Tyreal> could someone help me with a sound issue with skype
<mig_> I added some tiling keybindings to lubuntu and they work fairly well, only there's some applications which don't tile like they should.. any ideas as to why and how to solve?
<mig_> i guess maybe the problem is limited to the terminal
#lubuntu 2015-08-30
<Ben__> Hellop
<Ben__> Need help please, trying to install Xchat on lubuntu is no easy feat, and researching information on how to do it on the internet, it's like every last trace has been erased.
<test> test
<Ben__> You know what
<Ben__> Scratch that
<benami> Hi all
<suncokret> hello. where are placed language translations for applications and can i edit that files?
<suncokret> i found and solve it
<Mr_KaShAnA> hi there
<bioterror> evening
<Mr_KaShAnA> how can I donate Lubuntu?
<bioterror> seems like donating is made a little difficult :D
<Mr_KaShAnA> there's no bitcoin address :c
<Mr_KaShAnA> I can donate only Ubuntu
#lubuntu 2016-08-29
<Guest_> I use 14.04.4 LTS. I got a unusual message about a new hardware support update. Shud i install it ?
<tsimonq2> Guest_: you should :)
<Guest_> I allready install it.. Strange it shows up this way.. maybe target specific on my computer type.
<Guest_> Actually i have 14.04.5
<fishcooker> since which release using QT?
<wxl> fishcooker: not yet
<fishcooker> wxl: Work continues on integrating LXQt into Lubuntu, but we'll likely not see it released until 16.10 (Y cycle). is it?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: that's correct
<wxl> fishcooker: there are lxqt packages
<fishcooker> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next i think it is on beta version
<wxl> fishcooker: there's no lubuntu with lxqt yet, but we should have an image out by this cycle (i hope)
<wxl> the integration is what's not done
<wxl> so i can't tell you to install such-and-such package and you'll have lxqt lubuntu
<tsimonq2> there's a lot of different things to be tweaked before we could recommend it
<fishcooker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/yakkety/beta-1/lubuntu-16.10-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent do you wxl?
<wxl> fishcooker: that does not include any lxqt packages
<fishcooker> that's y cycle IMHO
<fishcooker> ic
<wxl> y cycle is not done yet
<wxl> and plans do change
<wxl> thus the word "likely" and not the word "definitely"
<wh0ever> Hello, I'm new to lubuntu. How should I change the timezone in the digital clock?
<wxl> wh0ever: did you look at the docs by chance?
#lubuntu 2016-08-30
<wxl> wh0ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<feneco> any recommendations on a program launcher? something like spotlight/alfred?
<morf> hi guys
<morf> trying to run 16.10 beta1 in virtualbox ... there is some issue with bad resolution in xorg ... forgot the fix, doesn't anybody have it by hand?
<morf> nevermind i got it
<fishcooker> i want to migrate from 32bit to 64bit ... is there any issue about the migration?
<hateball> Well you're looking at reinstalling your system
<hateball> (there are other ways but they are complicated)
<hateball> other than that, your data/configs don't care about the arch used
<fishcooker> got your point hateball, thankyou
<hateball> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hateball> altho I suppose x86 and x64 may have some differently named packages and dependencies
<Capum321> hello! i am with a lubuntu incapable of suspend in some scenarios: one of them is when boots the machine, choose lubuntu on grub, then leave in LightDM authentication prompt, not logged in. It doesn't sleep that way.
<Capum321> all asleep...
<hateball> Capum321: it is usually quite slow in here
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Capum321> i have resolve some issue here. Most depend on the time asked
<Capum321> had*
<Capum321> anyway, i don't know english
<Capum321> you could add #ubuntu and linux on that call, ubottu.
<Capum321> !edit
<Auth_Failed> Hey
<Auth_Failed> Anyone around?
<Capum321> test
<Capum321> I am with a lubuntu incapable of suspend in some scenarios: one of them is when boots the machine, choose lubuntu on grub, then leave in LightDM authentication prompt, not logged in. It doesn't sleep that way.
<james1138> Hello to list from Indiana. Can I ask some questions about Banshee player and 14.0.4.5 LTS?
<james1138> Anyone here us Banshee?
<genii> james1138: Best to just ask your actual question, then see if someone knows
<james1138> Okay. Sorry. Main question - does anyone know if community extensions 2.4 (newest version I know of) will install and run on Banshee 2.9?  I like to upgrade Banshee but do not want to loose radio streaming.
<Capum321> james1138: what do you use to transfer/sync a early ipod 2nd gen to a linux or windows pc?
<Capum321> if you have one...
<Capum321> i thought banshee could be used for that... that's what i am looking for, and why i asked first place...
<james1138> I used GTKPod
<james1138> Hope that helps with earlier generation Ipod.
<james1138> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkpod
<swift110> why does my laptop reboot by itself after a short period of time?
<Capum321> take a look at dmesg ?
<Capum321> swift110: take a look at dmesg?
<swift110> ok cap
#lubuntu 2016-08-31
<curb320> Hi ?
<saml> hey, what's the command that locks screen?
<saml> when i close laptop lid and open again, it gives me login prompt. I want to know which command is giving me that login prompt so i can set up keyboard binding.
<saml> lxsession-default lock   ;  and it's already set to C-A-l
<lynorian> saml, you may want to look at default apps for lxsession and see what command that is set to
<lynorian> or see what happens running lxsession-defualt lock in a terminal
<swift110> why when i try to go to an internet site it wont work
<wxl> swift110: all sites do not work? a particular protocol? can you ping google? are you sure you have an ip address? check your router, your internet provider, etc. tl;dr, it's unlikely to be lubuntu, unless you're setting up the machine for the first time. if you're using wireless and you have a broadcom card, that could explain that problem. if you've done all the above and can't find any clues, more details
<wxl> are required on what version you're using, what card you have, what site you're trying to connect to, etc. etc. etc. etc.
<taza> So, I want to install an okay Lubuntu desktop on a system with less than 4gb of available hard drive space.
<taza> Grab the alternate install iso I presume, then boot off it. Anything special I need to do to grab it? lubuntu-core looks okay.
<wxl> taza: then i would suggest installing with the netboot iso and installing lubuntu-core. adding only the items from -desktop that you need.
<taza> Can I install lubuntu-core off -alternative or -desktop?
<wxl> taza: nope. you'll get lubuntu-desktop only
<wxl> taza: the key is that the netboot iso (aka mini iso) has taskel on it.
<taza> Well off I go
<taza> I mean I could probably install anything
<wxl> yeah but with limited space, it might be good to start small and work from there
<taza> It's an old Eee PC 701 4G, and I need to modify it into a system that can run a few command-line tools
<wxl> oh jeez if you only need CLI you don't even need lubuntu
<wxl> you could do it with ubuntu-core
<taza> I'd rather have GUI just for easy Chrome use
<wxl> ah there you go
<wxl> so lubuntu-core + chrome and you're probably good to go
<taza> Yerp.
<taza> Possibly VLC. It does need to play mpeg4 files enough to verify they're functional...
<wxl> you might be able to do with with ffmpeg
<taza> ... I got reaaal bored of using the internal filesystem tools for managing a recording device, but I don't want to sacrifice a good system to be on location, so I dug up a 701.
<taza> All I really need are fdisk and a way to manipulate fat32 drives over usb. The chrome and the vlc are convenience.
<taza> Does lubuntu-core come with a tool to manage wireless networks?
<taza> Hah, this reminds me of the days I ran Linux on a Pentium 90
<taza> Debian with IceWM, I think
<taza> Ah, yes. Having a system that has a 4gb integrated chip for a SSD, and upgrading it to 2gb RAM makes the installer completely confused about what the sane thing is
<taza> It had 512mb originally, but the memory was cheap
<taza> Uh. The lubuntu-core package doesn't come with a terminal?
<Unit193> taza: I would *highly* recommend against just installing the meta, and instead go for the task or else you'll get unexpected results in the form of odd packages installed, and certain ones missed.
<taza> Ahh. Through tasksel that is?
<taza> That'd be helpful if it was in the wiki.
<Unit193> apt-get install lubuntu-core^
<taza> ... what?
<Unit193> That's all you have to do, that'll install the task.
<taza> I'm not going to install things unless I understand what they do.
<taza> What does the ^ do and is it the same as tasksel?
<taza> And uh, why isn't this on the wiki?
<Unit193> Sure.  That would be the same as tasksel, yes, just without needing to install tasksel.
<Unit193> Either way.  You can check it out with -s (simulate.)
<taza> Except I installed lubuntu-core as the wiki says, and now tasksel says that's already selected
<taza> Your advice goes against the wiki's advice, and doesn't seem to do anything. Are you sure you're thinking of the right thing here?
<Unit193> Doesn't exactly "go against" it, but yes I am quite certain of what I'm talking about.
<Unit193> Though, you could just install lxterminal.
<taza> Then why are you giving advice that neither works nor is on the wiki?
<Unit193> How is it not working?
<Unit193> And you could ignore the task and just install a terminal such as lxterminal.
<taza> I already told you.
<taza> [02:34] <taza> Except I installed lubuntu-core as the wiki says, and now tasksel says that's already selected
<taza> So you're giving advice that doesn't work, contradicting available documentation AND you're not reading what I say in response.
<taza> ... that makes me kind of wary to follow any advice you give without verifying it with other sources.
<Unit193> Right, I did say to try  apt-get install -s lubuntu-core^  I haven't heavily used tasksel and that's not what I recommended...  Again, it's not contridicting documentation, it's an alternate (and perhaps better) method.  I believe the documentation does say to use tasksel, which this equates to.  I did read it, that's not telling me very much.  And as I recommended, use -s to simulate it rather than just
<Unit193> running it (see in --help and the manpage that's what that switch does..)
<taza> [02:32] <Unit193> Sure.  That would be the same as tasksel, yes, just without needing to install tasksel.
<taza> And now you're openly saying you didn't say what you said.
<Unit193> My goodness man...
<taza> You seem confused. Maybe you should spend more time learning how things work before trying to help people? Because I cannot say I know any more than I did before you replied.
<taza> I still don't know how the task and the package differ, for example.
<Unit193> OK, so install from the mini, use tasksel to install lubuntu-core.  Then install from the mini again and do what I said.  Compare the package lists, if there's something different then there...
<taza> Is there?
<taza> Shouldn't you know this before telling me to do something?
<Unit193> There is functionally nothing different in that case, as I said "That would be the same as tasksel"...  Anywho, if you don't want to take my advice or would rather poke holes, I have no interest.
<taza> The problem is I have no idea how your advice is different from what I already did.
<taza> And you're contradicting the documentation, and yourself. And now you're getting defensive about it.
<taza> It doesn't feel like a genuine attempt to help me at all.
<taza> So, I've asked this twice, and I'll ask it again: What's different between the package and the task?
<taza> And the latest tasksel documentation directly contradicts you.
<taza> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<taza> Unit193 ^
<taza> Seems like you're wrong and this was a waste of time for us both.
<krytarik> taza: If you really want help, try not to troll people as much.
<Unit193> taza: Hardly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel#Usage_.28alternative.29 is exactly what I was saying.  Though I do agree with your last assessment
<taza> krytarik: I'm not trolling
<Unit193> Anyway, have a good day sir.
<taza> krytarik: The help page clearly states the ^ is not needed
<taza> krytarik: "Note: The caret (^) was generally required at the end of the command in older versions of tasksel. It is not required in newer versions of tasksel."
<krytarik> taza: Ever considered that the wiki might be incomplete or even wrong?
<taza> Yeah, which is why I asked for the difference
<taza> Which wasn't provided.
<taza> If there's a difference, I expect for someone who gives me advice to do things to tell me what it is
<taza> krytarik: I'm not trolling, I just expect to know what I'm doing in addition to being told to do something - I have no idea if they're wrong or right, and in this case, for example, the person giving me advice was wrong.
<krytarik> The latter is just *your* conclusion.
<taza> He contradicts multiple portions of the Wiki, and suggested a course of action that didn't work.
<taza> There isn't space for multiple conclusions on this one. He was wrong.
<wxl> I'm pretty sure we don't need to discuss this issue any further.
<wxl> Is there anything else you need help with, taza?
<taza> wxl: Possibly shortly, I'm still getting my bearings
#lubuntu 2016-09-01
<taza> All tasks for it tested and working. Thank you, wxl. I shall be off.
<wxl> taza: great. have a nice day!
<Vad3r> when I was doing the install of lubuntu, I set my username and password and I encrypted my home folder. I set the passphrase and have the key saved. I just turned my pc on and was asked a password before lubuntu booted. is this normal?
<morf> Vad3r: no it shouldn't ask you for passphrase for encrypted home ... the passphrase is encrypted by your user password and automatically unlocks the home dir
<morf> on the other hand full disk encryption is asking you for the password for the root file system
<Vad3r> I see. don't know why I had to enter my password then just so lubuntu would boot. weird.
<Vad3r> I tried to reboot and see if it done it again but it never. -.-
#lubuntu 2016-09-02
<Shawn196|Duo> howdy
<Shawn196|Duo> is lubuntu supposed to just randomly shut down?
<Shawn196|Duo> it keeps doing that
<morf> lol
<Shawn196|Duo> so far its still running
<Shawn196|Duo> wow... I was typing, and hexchat somehow thought I was running a command and disconnected
<Shawn196|Duo> I was trying to type, iGo power heads each have a different resistor setup for current limit and voltage limit
<Shawn196|Duo> my dell power brick has a rating of DC19.5V @ 4.92A, positive polarity
<Shawn196|Duo> and the output of the iGo 90w charger is 15-24Vdc
<Shawn196|Duo> couldn't they do dip switches or something?
<Shawn196|Duo> I dont have any variable resistors either
<Shawn196|Duo> howdy
<Shawn196|Duo> for java on lubuntu, do I want to use openjdk 8?
<hateball> most likely, yes
<Shawn196|Duo> do I want openjdk-8-jre ?
<hateball> what do you intend to do?
<hateball> dev or run something?
<Shawn196|Duo> run something
<hateball> then you want the jre
<Shawn196|Duo> okay
<Shawn196|Duo> I want to see if this old sony vaio can run minecraft
<Shawn196|Duo> \\
<hateball> java -jar minecraft.jar
<hateball> or whatever it may be
<Shawn196|Duo> ah
<Shawn196|Duo> thank you
<Shawn196|Duo> I wonder if it will run on 2GBs
<Shawn196|Duo> with forge, fastcraft, and optifine, on vanilla
<Shawn196|Duo> if this laptop can't run 720hd video from youtube, is it gonna struggle with minecraft?
<Shawn196|Duo> its runnable
<Shawn196|Duo> its playable
<Shawn196|Duo> is there a move command?
<Shawn196|Duo> I can't remember ut
<Shawn196|Duo> *it
<Shawn196|Duo> when I tried to install TechnicLauncher lubuntu logged out
<Shawn196|Duo> brb trying to get bluetooth working
<Shawn196|Duo> I'm geting the same error as this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/801404/bluetooth-connection-failed-blueman-bluez-errors-dbusfailederror-protocol-no
<Shawn196|Duo> nvm
<Shawn196|Duo> I got bluetooth workin
<Shawn196|Duo> upgraded volume control to pulseaudio
<Shawn196|Duo> I wonder, if I keep my sound blaster X-fi express card installed, will a2dp use it?
<Shawn196|Duo> or is it for outputting through that?
<Shawn196|Duo> well xfi is better than hda intel
<Shawn196|Duo> sound blaster x-fi
<Shawn196|Duo> ok going to attempt to install lubuntu 64bit over 32
<Shawn196|Duo> complete reinstall
<Shawn196|Duo> I prepped a usb drive with unetbootin
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> well crap
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> every time lubuntu wants to upgrade, it just shuts itself down
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> darnit
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> anyone speak in here?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> anyone know how to install unetbootin on lubuntu 64-bit?
<filisko> hi guys, is there a way to show a script output somewhere in the screen?
<filisko> so, execute it every X seconds
<filisko> and show the output
<lynorian> zenity?
#lubuntu 2016-09-03
<Guest31286> i have a question? does my nvidia card 304 driver work well with lubuntu 16.04.1 ?
<wxl> Guest31286: is this a new driver?
<Guest31286> old video card
<wxl> what card?
<Guest31286> Integrated graphics using nVidia GeForce 6150SE
<wxl> Guest31286: i'm not seeing any particular complaints
<wxl> Guest31286: correction, perhaps https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321732
<wxl> Guest31286: you might want to check and see if #ubuntu has anything to say about it
<Guest31286> its related to the kernel 4.4 that cause wrong screen size resolution since my monitor is 1920 x 1080  that  set to 1080 x 768
<Guest31286> wxl: thanks for the link i'll ask them
<wxl> Guest31286: sorry i couldn't be of mroe help
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> anyone know of a better program to find checksums for lubuntu16.4.1-amd64.iso?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> desktop
<wxl> Shawn196|Lubuntu: better program than...... ?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I'm using gtkash to read the hash on the download
<wxl> Shawn196|Lubuntu: why not just use md5?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> and its different from the ones here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I keep getting an MD5 of 0967b1511bb02b9c28794210ad9097c1
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I just downloaded via torrent on transmission torrent client
<wxl> i'd expect the torrent to correctly download.
<Unit193> It has an embedded hash, yeah.
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I downloaded it via firefox, and then torrent
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> the website says the hash is d2d7edc41ea03998e267db607f92b40d
<wxl> i'd trust the torrent over firefox
<wxl> http is possibly unreliable
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> ah
<Unit193> Correct hash file?
<wxl> looking
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> should I use something other than Gtkash?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> *Hash
<wxl> should be d2d7edc41ea03998e267db607f92b40d as he says
<wxl> as long as you're doing a checksum on the iso and not the .torrent file XD
<wxl> Shawn196|Lubuntu: the md5sum command works nice
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> whats that?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> on the iso
<wxl> it's a command you use in terminal
<wxl> tends to be what's recommended
<wxl> !hash
<wxl> argh
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> of course you could boot it
<wxl> if it boots and passes the integrity check at boot, then you're good to go
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> oh, md5sum command gives me the same md5sum as the one on the website
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> unetbootin disk prepping now :D
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> why is xorg so unstable with java?
<morf> is it?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I can't start TechnicLauncher on opendk
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> *openjdk
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> but vanilla minecraft runs
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> https://s25.postimg.org/v636rs3gf/Lubuntu_Minecraft.png
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> :D
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> or Technic Modded minecraft
<mar> lubuntu 16.04 "XfcePowerManager > General > Laptop Lid > Switch off Display" do "Suspend".
<sheldouille> Salut a tous
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone suggest a graphical tool for creating scheduled tasks? I see gnome-schedule has been removed from repositories.
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone suggest a graphical tool for creating scheduled tasks? I see gnome-schedule has been removed from repositories.
<wxl> !patience | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ascavasaion> 27 minutes?  that is patience :)
<wxl> Ascavasaion: the key part is "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you"
<Ascavasaion> wxl: I hear you.  Saw a few new people joined... took a chance.
<wxl> Ascavasaion: of course, you could just use cron.
<Ascavasaion> Seems cron is the only way... busy reading wiki on it now.
<wxl> cron's pretty darn easy and all gnome-scheduler is is a front end to it
<wxl> only other gui cron frontend out there seems to be in kde
<wxl> tl;dr everyone uses cron XD
<wxl> Ascavasaion: the wikipedia page pretty much gets down to the nitty gritty https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<Ascavasaion> Okay, file created with crontab
<Ascavasaion> 01 00 * * * /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<Ascavasaion> apparently that will start it at 00:01 every night.
<Ascavasaion> 11 minutes and I will know if it works hehe
<Ascavasaion> I used this site... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications
<wxl> you forgot the env DISPLAY=:0
<Ascavasaion> wxl: Yes, it does seem easy...  wills ee if it does now now.
<Ascavasaion> 01 00 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/transmission-gtk is a better one?
<wxl> yup
<Unit193> Wait what on earth?
<Ascavasaion> cool... 6 minutes and I will know if it works hehe
<wxl> Unit193: read the link :)
<Ascavasaion> Howto said...
<Unit193> wxl: I get the concept, just missed why that rather than cp'ing the file to ~/.config/autostart/
<Ascavasaion> It is possible to run gui applications via cronjobs. This can be done by telling cron which display to use.
<Ascavasaion> 00 06 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 gui_appname
<Unit193> But hey.
<wxl> Unit193: it's not an autostart. it's a frequency thing, apparently. (apparently)
 * Unit193 nods.
<Ascavasaion> crontab -e merely openes the file for editing, or it checks syntaxt like the grup update command?
<Ascavasaion> grub
<Ascavasaion> ps. 4 minutes until lift off.
<wxl> Ascavasaion: crontab -e edits it and then checks the syntax
<Ascavasaion> wxl: Aaah, thank you... then I am astounded I got it correct AHHA
<Ascavasaion> one minute
<Ascavasaion> 10 seconds.
<Ascavasaion> never worked
<Ascavasaion> Pfft
<Ascavasaion> 01 00 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/transmission-gtk <== not supposed to open it at 00:01 every day, every week, every month in current graphical display?
<Ascavasaion> Seems I totally misunderstood.
<wxl> Ascavasaion: make sure it ran. `grep CRON /var/log/syslog`
<Ascavasaion> Sep  4 00:13:01 fellowship CRON[16714]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<wxl> so it ran
<wxl> it would have mailed you the output but you don't have any mail transfer agent installed
<wxl> ssmtp should do the trick there
<Ascavasaion> It ran?  not successfully hehe
<wxl> it certainly tried to do what you told it to do
<wxl> once i beat myself crazy about a cron job only to realize that i specified the wrong path
<Ascavasaion> path is correct
<Ascavasaion> Let me try something...brb
<wxl> Ascavasaion: install the mta to get the debug output
<wxl> Ascavasaion: you also may want to set the default shell
<wxl> Ascavasaion: and make sure you edited YOUR crontab and not, e.g., roots
<Ascavasaion> Okay, gnome-schedule would be needed right now.. cron is NOT as easy as everyone said.
<wxl> using it to run GUI programs is kind of new
<Ascavasaion> Oh, used to work before I updated fro 14 to 16
<wxl> i just did it with a different program and it worked fine
<Ascavasaion> using gnome-schedule
<wxl> it's 15:25 here
<wxl> did:
<wxl> 25 15 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/kate
<wxl> it ran on time. took a bit to load up
<wxl> i had specified SHELL=/bin/bash
<wxl> Ascavasaion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23009/reasons-why-crontab-does-not-work
<Ascavasaion> I think the answer to that is... Me...Linux... never works hehe
<wxl> not with that attitude, for sure
<Ascavasaion> HAAH1
<Ascavasaion> i was joking man.
<wxl> i wasn't XD
<Ascavasaion> I know.
<wxl> anyways that's about the most useful askubuntu post i've ever seen
<wxl> lots of great advice in there
<wxl> the idea of dumping env and comparing it to your local env might be insightful
<wxl> you could use something like mgdiff (gui) to compare
<Ascavasaion> will ry that tomorrow when I wake refreshed... Need to hit the hay now... leavingeverything on so I do not lsoe it hehe
<wxl> meld too perhaps
<Ascavasaion> thank you for your help.
<wxl> np
<Ascavasaion> I appreciate it.
<wxl> have a great night :)
<Ascavasaion> *nods*
<Ascavasaion> You have an awesome afternoon.
#lubuntu 2016-09-04
<Capum321> hello, a bash script with `sudo rtcwake --seconds 60 --mode disk` doesn't wake. it actually sets the time to wake up to 3 hours from the moment i ran the script?
<dplush> hello everyone. what could be a possible way to try out lubuntu with lxqt on an raspberrypi3?
<dplush> currently there is only an 16.04 img for raspberry and the metapackage lubuntu-qt-desktop is not found
<dplush> is this metapackage available only in yakkety?
<dplush> i tried as suggested here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system
<dplush> but lubuntu-qt-desktop is not found
<dust> what are the actual plans for 16.10... lxde or lxqt... is there a link with a plan or so?
<dust> and would be nice to use vlc as standard media player
<dplush> here they are not very talkative
<lynorian> I think smplayer is in consideration for default media player in lxqt but that is not decided yet
<thepiercingarrow> hai
<thepiercingarrow> but if I do killall openbox & dwm - would that replace openbox with dwm and keep the session running inside lxde?
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, I would look at man dwm and see if it has a --replace option like openbox does
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: I checked, it does not. That is why I am so confused..
<thepiercingarrow> Is there a Lubuntu beginners guide sorta like the Arch beginners guide?
<thepiercingarrow> Like, instructions on installation?
<lynorian> Well I have not used dwm and mostly used openbox
<thepiercingarrow> (partitioning, pacstrap, etc)
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: I see. openbox is default, right?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> I don't think lxde quite works well with all window managers
<thepiercingarrow> okay
<thepiercingarrow> thanks
<lynorian> I know it does not work well with i3
<lynorian> I got bored one day and got it to somewhat work with marco the mate window manager
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, I think you could have dwm default and replace with openbox but not the other way around
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: okay, that makes sense. Thanks
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: so, to make dwm my default, I just have to edit the ~/.xinitrc ?
<lynorian> well there is a graphical way in defualt applicatoins for lxsession
<lynorian> to change it for window manager in core applications I think
<thepiercingarrow> lxsession?
<thepiercingarrow> Sorry I am incrediably new to Lubuntu
<lynorian> it is a session manager for lubuntu that is part of lxde
<thepiercingarrow> Oh
<thepiercingarrow> So I could change my WM through there?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> it is in the menu under prefrences I think
<thepiercingarrow> okay thanks
<thepiercingarrow> hm lubuntu installation is taking a long time...
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, how much ram do you have and are you running a live session on top of it?
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: live session?
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: 1GiB inside a VM (the iso is in a VM)
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, oh this is a vm is it slower than other vms
<lynorian> is your host system linux?
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: qemu
<thepiercingarrow> host OS X
<thepiercingarrow> qemu is the VM, host is OS X
<thepiercingarrow> I could change the host to Arch Linux though...
<thepiercingarrow> I have Arch Linux running in a VM on OS X
<thepiercingarrow> so I could run another VM in there
<thepiercingarrow> Woah! Ubuntu has its own pastebin!!
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, not sure how fast qemu is without kvm accelartion as I have heard it is only really used it on linux hosts am pretty sure that is not supported on os x which may not be the fastest
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: awww okay then.
<thepiercingarrow> thanks.
<thepiercingarrow> How long does installation normally take?
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, varies imensely on the hardware
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: a macbook (yeah, I know, it sucks)
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: I'm installing onto a qcow file
<thepiercingarrow> *qcow2
<lynorian> I don't know I have had really slow vms install if you don't have hardware accelartion like on my core 2 duo
<lynorian> it is like 10-20 minutes on my new i5 though
<lynorian> on this desktop
<lynorian> my pentium IV desktop felt really slow
<thepiercingarrow> Wow
<thepiercingarrow> wowow
<thepiercingarrow> thats a long time
<thepiercingarrow> arch linux takes 5 min to install
<thepiercingarrow> (7 inside a VM)
<lynorian> well depends on the prompts and how many packages are installed
<lynorian> well there is a mini iso that would be more comparable to arch
<thepiercingarrow> would lubuntu run fine on a 4G drive?
<thepiercingarrow> awww
<thepiercingarrow> I should have went for the minimal install :/
<thepiercingarrow> awwww too late
<thepiercingarrow> its fine, shouldnt make a huge difference
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, that would get a bit tight and you don't have much room for say files on that
<thepiercingarrow> oh
<thepiercingarrow> its fine, its just for experimentation
<thepiercingarrow> and I can always apt-get uninstall the programs I don't need, right?
<lynorian> sure
<thepiercingarrow> thank you so much!
<thepiercingarrow> !give lynorian thanks
<ubottu> thepiercingarrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thepiercingarrow> hah
<thepiercingarrow> *haha
<thepiercingarrow> um
<thepiercingarrow> the install iso isn't booting...
<thepiercingarrow> I'm getting "no bootable device" even though the iso is in the cdrom
<thepiercingarrow> ohhhh oops
<thepiercingarrow> tramission was seeding :/
<lynorian> thepiercingarrow, that would make it slow if you are on a spinning hard disk
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: what?
<lynorian> if transmission was seeding during the install
<thepiercingarrow> lynorian: idk - qemu said like Could not read from cdrom (code 0005) - but my lubuntu.iso is in the cdrom
<thepiercingarrow> yeah, I closed out of tranmission but its still happening..
<thepiercingarrow> aww I'll have to fix it later
<thepiercingarrow> thanks so much for your help!!
<fishcooker> i've reinstalled laptop with lubuntu 14.04.05... is there any startup link for newbie i've resolved with wireless card .. is there any pointer for newb which to start?
<fishcooker> is laptop-mode really necessary to be installed?
<fishcooker> after login with the valid creds, i forcefully logout by system instantly... how to troubleshoot this... which log should i see?
<thepiercingarrow> fishcooker: /etc/login
<fishcooker> it's weird thepiercingarrow after i do the right login then see the lubuntu panel ... the system forcefully logout my login instantly
<lynorian> fishcooker, what session at lightdm are you trying to log into?
<fishcooker> https://bpaste.net/show/b33c4a0aac94 lynorian
<fishcooker> login paget to be exactly
#lubuntu 2017-08-28
<n-iCe> hi
<Pa_> can nayone help me with Bluez?
#lubuntu 2017-08-29
<pablo_> there was a link I somehow migrated away from that allowed me to do a system test to verify it would handle lubuntu...can anyone help with that?
<Guest17015> Hello
<Guest17015> I'm having issues with wifi on Lubuntu 17.04, could someone give some aid?
<Zanfeth> I need help with a wifi issue in Lubuntu17.04.  Worked fine in 16.04 but won't connect in 17.04
<M0r3um> hello guys I've got a question anybody knows how I can get an iso lubuntu on the usb 2.0 stick with chromebook custom bios from johnlewis.ie 2014-2015 version I think model chromebook acer c720P please respond :)
<Guest21935> anyone here- quick question
<mmarconm> Ok, fast answer go go go go
<Guest21935> ufff wana remove app from menu list
<Guest21935> printers exactly
<leszek> <Exclude>foo.desktop</Exclude>
<SeuMadruga> Guest21935: you can use alacart to edit your apps from menu list
<SeuMadruga> alacarte*
<Guest21935> thnx for alacarte
<Guest21935> one more thing
<Guest21935> urged transmission-successfully
<Guest21935> but it still shows in the menu and runs
<Guest21935> doin sudo apt install transmission - offeres installation
<Guest21935> ????
<Guest21935> ?
<jpitts> I have a new install of 17.04 that does not seem to be able to perform DNS lookups. How can i fix this?
<jpitts> I can ping by ip address within and without my network
<jpitts> i have tried ensuring that the ipv4 page for the nm applet does include 8.8.8.8 as a dns server
<leszek> jpitts: hmm... have you tried setting the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf . I am not 100% sure but I guess it uses the systemd dns resolver in 17.04 and that bugs out sometimes or does not work as expected. (if its active nameserver is set to some local address in /etc/resolv.conf)
<jpitts> that file, /etc/resolv.conf, seems to be generated on boot
<jpitts> my changes to it dissappear
<jpitts> that file has a header warning against editing
<jpitts> and two nameserver lines
<jpitts> 127.0.0.53
<jpitts> and 8.8.8.8
<jpitts> 127 is the stub resolver
<leszek> here are some discussions about this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<jpitts> I've already tried the recommendation in the accepted answer, https://askubuntu.com/a/130459, by editing the connection information in the network manager dialog by setting the ipv4 dhcp mode to address-only and manually adding 8.8.8.8 as my name server. this has not helped yet.
<jpitts> I have a suspicion that the behavior of the stub server is preventing 8.8.8.8 from being tried at all
<jpitts> but, thats just like my opinion and stuff.
<jpitts> at this point it seems like my best option is to wipe and reinstall 16.04
#lubuntu 2017-08-30
<AncientOfDays> Is there a PPC version of Lubuntu?
<lamduh> is there a way to restore lxterminal to its defaults? I just uninstalled zsh and want to get back to how I was
<n-iCe> hi
<Student1> Hi. New to Lubuntu. Need help!
<n-iCe> ask
<LuMint> Student1: hello
<LuMint> Student1: what is it?
<Student1> Trying to install Libreoffice using Terminal and I keep getting error messages.
<Student1> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Student1> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<LuMint> did you?
<LuMint> had u used sudo?
<Student1> I am using commands from the Lubuntu forum but it isn't working. I keep rebooting and trying different versions of sudo apt and apt get type commands to no avail
<LuMint> execute these
<Student1> It was working before. I think initially the issue was I only did the first command sudo apt get update and then just typed a bunch of commands afterward
<LuMint> close terminal window
<Student1> Closed
<LuMint> every instance you have, close it
<LuMint> right
<LuMint> now open it and type
<LuMint> sudo apt update
<LuMint> and hit enter
<LuMint> ready?
<Student1> 1 package can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see it.
<LuMint> now
<LuMint> sudo apt install libreoffice
<Student1> I went ahead and ran the upgrade command
<LuMint> sure, why not
<Student1> ttf-mscorefonts-installer/zesty 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 all [upgradable from: 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2] N: There is 1 additional version. Please use the '-a' switch to see it
<LuMint> why are you telling us this? are we installing libreoffice or what?
<Student1> The blue and gray box from Microsoft asking me to give permission kept coming up and I thought that may be the error.
<Student1> I'll type it in yes now thanks
<LuMint> don't interrupt the upgrade process
<LuMint> if it's not finished yet
<LuMint> it's a bad idea to interrupt it
<Student1> It was a static screen.
<Student1> It didn't seem to be doing anything. It seemed to be asking for my response but I hit enter, etc...and nothing happened
<Student1> The command seems to be installing Libreoffice now
<LuMint> yes, because you executed it with sufficient permissions
<LuMint> (sudo)
<Student1> I typed sudo each time before I'm pretty sure.
<Student1> Here it is again
<LuMint> what, could not open /var/lib ?
<LuMint> this message?
<Student1> The package configuration ttf fonts installer
<LuMint> what about it?
<Student1> Is it done? It says <Ok>
<LuMint> probably is
<LuMint> input lowriter in terminal and hit enter
<LuMint> that's the quieckest way of making sure its ok
<Student1> I can't input anything in this terminal window
<Student1> It seems like it is waiting for my response but no response is acknowledged.
<LuMint> please copy paste the latest line
<LuMint> what does it say
<LuMint> maybe it wants you to input y or n
<Student1> I had to use the arrow key below. Figured it out.
<LuMint> right
<LuMint> you can also use ctrl+l
<LuMint> to clear the screen
<LuMint> so
<LuMint> doew lowriter command work?
<Student1> Just input, 'lowriter'?
<Student1> It's unpacking a bunch now
<LuMint> did it
<LuMint> finish intalling libreoffice or not?
<LuMint> oris it in process?
<Student1> It did. I typed lowriter and there's a ton of all caps yellow font WARNING
<LuMint> do you see libreoffice writerwindow?
<Student1> A screen showing Libreoffice popped up then went away and I see it's been added under office in the start menu
<LuMint> Student1: tell me it works
<Student1> Yes it works
<LuMint> nice
<Student1> Thank you
<LuMint> there should be any warnings though.
<LuMint> on 14.04
<LuMint> but you're on 16.04
<Student1> 17.04
<LuMint> and, secondly, warnings are normal when launching programms from terminal
<LuMint> in linux world
<Student1> Oh ok
<Student1> How do I delete abiword?
<LuMint> you should launch it from terminal to see what's wrong with it
<LuMint> sudo apt purge abiword
<LuMint> and maybe
<LuMint> sudo apt-get --autoremove afterwards
<Student1> What does that last command do?
<LuMint> removes leftovers
<LuMint> usually apt tells you if there are some
<LuMint> and suggests you execute this command
<Student1> Is it all one line?
<LuMint> if it doesn't
<LuMint> don't run it if it doesn't, because why bother
<LuMint> u can make it one line yes
<LuMint> use ;
<LuMint> or better yet
<LuMint> &&
<LuMint> like when ur installing something
<LuMint> sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y programmname
<LuMint> -y stands for YES to every prompt made during installation
<LuMint> you want to add yes if you are lazy
<LuMint> usually, i dont
<Student1> I typed in lowriter again
<LuMint> just start it the normal way
<LuMint> alt+f2 or winkey+r
<Student1> It started to run then stopped and says a bunch of stuff
<LuMint> close terminal window
<LuMint> and open it the regular way
<LuMint> either from start menu
<LuMint> or
<LuMint> alt+f2 or winkey+r
<LuMint> and lowriter typed into
<Student1> It isn't fully running that way
<Student1> It starts then stops and the message saying it quit unexpectedly
<LuMint> any more detail?
<LuMint> start it from terminal and copy paste the output, warnings, errors
<LuMint> pastebin it
<Student1> (soffice:7183): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:23:18: not a number  (soffice:7183): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:23:18: Expected a string.  (soffice:7183): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:815:10: not a number  (soffice:7183): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:815:24: Using Pango syntax for the font: style property is deprecated; please use CSS sy
<Student1> And yes it seems it still isn't working...
<Student1> It opens and immediately closes
<LuMint> idk, i don't see anything serious
<Student1> It doesn't work though
<LuMint> https://askubuntu.com/questions/930760/ubuntu-17-04-libreoffice-crashes-on-start
<LuMint> https://askubuntu.com/questions/927859/libreoffice-writer-crashes-on-start?noredirect=1
<LuMint> https://askubuntu.com/questions/623373/libreoffice-crash?noredirect=1
<LuMint> idk you could try reconfiguring loffice
<LuMint> those warnings of yours don't look serious to me
<Student1> The 1st link you sent suggests I update because it could be a kernel issue. How do I do that?
<LuMint> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LuMint> and of course you may purge libreoffice and try installing it again. for all I know you may have interrupted the installation process so it hasn't finished correctlyor whatever
<LuMint> i can't rule that out completely
<Student1> I did the command you just stated and it finished. It no longer says my computer name, just shows, ">".
<LuMint> screenshot please
<LuMint> if you can
<LuMint> or try hittign ctrl+l
<LuMint> does it change?
<Student1> ubottu > ubuntulog > Unit193 > venzen > xMopxShell > yofel >
<ubottu> Student1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Student1> I don't know how to screenshot.
<Student1> That's the text shown. I tried another sudo apt command to get vlc and it shows only, >
<LuMint> what did you execute?
<LuMint> where did you do it?
<LuMint> Student1: xfce-screenshoter
<Student1> I closed that window and reopened terminal and now it shows as normal.
<LuMint> sudo apt install xfce4-screenshooter
<Student1> Ok. I have that program now.
<Student1> What do I do to get Libreoffice working though?
<LuMint> so you can screenshot whatever you want
<LuMint> sudo apt update
<Student1> Now yes thanks to you
<LuMint> wait
<LuMint> sudo apt update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LuMint> if something fails make a screenshot
<LuMint> then if that doesn't help you can purge libreoffice and then install it again to see if it works
<Student1> It didn't fail
<LuMint> for more help ask around here or visit #ubuntu
<LuMint> i got to go
<Student1> Ok thanks a lot I appreciate that!
<LuMint> on #ubuntu there are more people and this problem of yours is by no means LXDE specific
<LuMint> that is, it's not lubuntu specific
<LuMint> yw
<LuMint> Student1: sorry it hasn't worked out well enough yet...
<Student1> It put me in unregged
<Joana_Ribeiro> hello there
<LuMint> Student1: /say /join #freenode
<LuMint> and register a nickname
<LuMint> if you cant post there
<Joana_Ribeiro> i've chosen a nickname already, before joining this chat...
<Joana_Ribeiro> i just wanted to ask a question
<Joana_Ribeiro> or get some guidance
<Joana_Ribeiro> i need to upgrade my version of lubuntu from 14.04 LTS to 17.04 LTS, but i can't figure how
<Unit193> 17.04 isn't an LTS, 16.04 is.
<LuMint> Joana_Ribeiro: something with release-upgrade
<LuMint> it'll upgrade you to 16.04
<LuMint> sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade
<LuMint> do these and you'll have the latest LTS, that is 16.04
<LuMint> if has relatively new software and its stable enough for most users.
<LuMint> anyway
<LuMint> to change to 17.04 youd only have to change the base repos.
<LuMint> then run apt update and apt upgrade and pray nothing breaks
<Joana_Ribeiro> and where can i find the rigth repository to get 17.04 ?
<Joana_Ribeiro> right*
<Unit193> No, it's the same process you just have to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<LuMint> Unit193: one can also do it my way. just saying.
<LuMint> yours is better, though
<Unit193> I'm aware it works, I've had to do it the Debian Way™ when the other broke once.
<Joana_Ribeiro> so, i have to upgrade 2 times to get the 17.04 version?
<LuMint> i'd do it gradually if I were you.
<LuMint> first 16.04 then 17.04 if everything is okay.
<Joana_Ribeiro> ok, i'll try this, thanks
<Joana_Ribeiro> =)
<LuMint> good luck
<Student1> I purged libreoffice then reinstalled it and it still doesn't work. Same warning errors.
<Student1> How do I post a screenshot
<tsimonq2> Student1: Go to imgur and put it there :)
<Student1> I don't know what that means
<tsimonq2> Student1: http://imgur.com/
<tsimonq2> Student1: Click "New Post" at the top
<tsimonq2> And follow the instructions :)
<tsimonq2> Then, give me the URL of the site it redirects you to.
<Student1> I need an account to post an image? There's no other way to do it directly on here?
<tsimonq2> Nope
<tsimonq2> And you don't need an account?
<tsimonq2> You just need somewhere to put the pic, Student1
<tsimonq2> That's just an example
<Student1> http://i.imgur.com/adRdXdm.png
<tsimonq2> Student1: Those are just warning messages
<tsimonq2> LibreOffice doesn't start at all?
<Student1> It says Libreoffice across the screen as though it is starting and then nothing happens.
<LuMint> tsimonq2: actually it's a built in function of xfce-screenshooter
<LuMint> upload to imgur
<tsimonq2> LuMint: That too :P
<LuMint> tsimonq2: any idea what could be wrong w/ his install?
<LuMint> I feel sorry about libreoffice not working :( it's something that should work ootb
<tsimonq2> LuMint: I'm not sure :(
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> I don't know the answer
<tsimonq2> So I'm not replying :P
<LuMint> me neither
<LuMint> i fail to see how these gtk warnings could lead to lowriter not starting
<LuMint> doesn't make sense
<LuMint> what does makes sense is his using 17.04
<LuMint> an unstable release
<tsimonq2> LuMint: That's a stable release
<LuMint> right
<helpplease> having issues with software update on 17.04. keeps saying no internet connection
<LuMint> tsimonq2: turns out it's not exactly stable, is it?
<Student1> LuMint, you're saying I should use a different version then of Lubuntu?
<LuMint> Student1: if you have a new install, I'd go for 16.04
<LuMint> Student1: have you approached the guys on #ubuntu yet?
<LuMint> there's much more people there
<LuMint> Student1: I take it purging and reinstalling didn't solve the problem, am I right?
<Student1> I can change it. The ubuntu chat put me in unregulated or something because of there being so many spammers
<LuMint> you should go to #freenode and register a nickname
 * n-iCe dances
<LuMint> it's simple and fast
<Student1> I purged and reinstalled 5+ times...
<Student1> freenode?
<Student1> For?
<helpplease> any known issues with software updater lubuntu 17.04?
<LuMint> /join #freenode
<LuMint> that's what you have to enter in your IRC client
<Student1> I really don't know what any of that is
<LuMint> and tell them you want to have your nickname registered
<LuMint> right
<LuMint> there's an internet messaging protocol, called IRC
<LuMint> it's a centralized protocol in that there are servers and clients connecting to them
<LuMint> the server(actually it's a network of servers, but anyways) we are currently using is  called Freenode
<LuMint> you are (presumably) using Hexchat client
<LuMint> now Freenode has support channel called #freenode
<LuMint> to join it you either have to use graphical user interface
<LuMint> or simply enter /join #freenode (you can do it right here!) and hit enter
<LuMint> Student1: has it worked for you?
<Student1> This worked. https://askubuntu.com/questions/927859/libreoffice-writer-crashes-on-start. Tools - Options - Advanced - Deselect Java Environment and now it works!
<LuMint> it's been 2 hrs since i posted it ;)
<n-iCe> haha
<LuMint> Student1: you'll learn pretty quick and it's not going to take you that long should you (God forbid) have problems with your OS again
<LuMint> Student1: great to hear it works :)
<Mmossi> Hi... just installed lubuntu 17.04 and having trouble connecting wifi. OK connecting to ether net. I don't know how to configure wifi. Can some one help?
<n-iCe> Mmossi: sure, is your card detected?
<Mmossi> Maybe not. I don't know how to tell.
<n-iCe> ok, go to a terminal, and use the command 'dmesg'
<n-iCe> do you see errors about your wifi card?
<n-iCe> or driver wifi card
<Mmossi> Give me a sec
<n-iCe> or use, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<n-iCe> and paste in here the url at the end
<Mmossi> I ran the desegregation command. I see an entry that says b43/ucode15.fw not found.
<Mmossi> Go to wireless.kernel.organization to get the correct firmware.
<n-iCe> you using lubuntu?
<Mmossi> Yes
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Mmossi> I type those commands?
<n-iCe> sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<n-iCe> sudo reboot
<n-iCe> of course.
<Mmossi> OK. Hold on.
<Mmossi> It is installing b43
<n-iCe> good
<Mmossi> I am rebooting
<Mmossi> After rebooting should I run dmesg?
<n-iCe> after reboot try your wifi, if does not work, check dmesg and come back here
<Mmossi> The wifi is there. I wil. Try it.
<n-iCe> good
<n-iCe> try
<Mmossi> It connected. Thank you very much.
<n-iCe> no problem
<Mmossi> Hi, do you know if there is a version of Google Chrome that I can run on lubuntu?
<LuMint> i can't start multiple x sessions for some reason
<LuMint> on Linux Mint I could go to tty2 and startx from there
<LuMint> as a result, the second X session would be nested on tty8 or tty9, don't recall exactly
<LuMint> actually, on tty8
<LuMint> in Lubuntu, when I go to tty2 and startx, I simply can't switch to this xsession I've just started
<LuMint> how do I fix that?
#lubuntu 2017-08-31
<mmossi> Hi.... reaching out to ask if there is version of Google Chrome that I can use with lubuntu.
<fishcooker> how to dim the screen by cli
<luisrosario> I Hi I tried to install Lubuntu on an old computer running currently Ubuntu 13.02 with kernel  generic 3.2.0-45 but couldn' t do it. Can I install from the command line ? which command?
<mesa-me> heya,, can the 64 bit live-usb boot into uefi (easy) like ubuntu can??
<Otaku20> Bonjour
<Otaku20> Quelqu'un ?
<LuMint> bonjour
<LuMint> je ne comprende
<LuMint> je ne parlois Francais
<Otaku20> Ok sorry !
<Otaku20> I just wanted to know how to install desktop gadgets on Lubuntu
<LuMint> do you mean tray widgets or desktop widgets?
<LuMint> if you want to display something on your desktop (right on the wallpaper), many people prefer conkey
<LuMint> it's highly customizable and lets you display anything, from weather condition to air ticket prices
<pmatulis_> boy, is the 17.10 ISO ever borked. install fails in 3 different ways
<LuMint> what ways?
<LuMint> pmatulis_:
<pmatulis> LuMint, first the lvm2 package was not installed
<pmatulis> LuMint, second, i had to manually disable swap if doing an encrypted install
<pmatulis> LuMint, third, some LUKS error which i do not know the cause
<LuMint> pmatulis: swap problems are typical of lubuntu installs
<pmatulis> even doing a vanilla install failed
<LuMint> pmatulis: install it in chroot
<pmatulis> LuMint, what??
<pmatulis> LuMint, how, and why?
<LuMint> a complicated guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/apds04.html
<LuMint> (an over complicated one id say)
<LuMint> because it works
<pmatulis> i don't need lubuntu that badly
<pmatulis> will a new ISO help me?
<LuMint> i wasn't talking of lubuntu at all.
<LuMint> i was talking ubuntu
<pmatulis> LuMint, so you think an xubuntu or ubuntu install will also fail?
<LuMint> no idea
<LuMint> what i meant was you can install a barebone ubuntu and then add lxde to it
<pmatulis> oh
<LuMint> https://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/configure-chroot-environment-ubuntu-14-04/ a simple guide that'll give you general idea.
<pmatulis> i think i'll try the 17.04 ISO
<pmatulis> i have 2 such laptops to install and i can't make a science project out of this. so disappointed. it's 2017 ffs
<pmatulis> LuMint, but thanks for your time
<LuMint> pmatulis: welcome to the open source world :) not saying it's better with proprietary software, though.
<LuMint> pmatulis: yw
<pmatulis> LuM...
<pmatulis> aww, i just wanted to tell him/her that the more recent artful daily got me over that problem. still did 'swapoff' and 'install lvm2' though
<transhuman_> hi anyone know does lubuntu work with uefi?
<transhuman_> or said another way on a core 2 duo powerbook 2.4 ghz machine?
<FuzzyTheBear> new fresh install .. had a problem during install of a package while installing .. but the distro started .. is there a log of the software error somewhere i can access ? second thing ..  firefox keeps crashing on youtube and other web sites ..  ideas ? comments ? suggestions ?  ( i got some of my own .. walking is excellent exercise .. but you'd think im  a clown )  ..   thanks  :)
<LuMint> 1) what package
<LuMint> 2) yes, /var/log
<LuMint> probably some installation logs, too
<FuzzyTheBear> like usual .. ok    ill take a look ..
<LuMint> 3) what version. what extensions
<LuMint> think it might have to do either with media plugins (gstreamer or whatever) or faulty drivers.
<FuzzyTheBear> let's see .. ill be on the crashing machine for a bit .. thanks
<LuMint> what were you installing, FuzzyTheBear ?
<LuMint> was it 17 by any chance?
<Fanthom> hi
<Fanthom> i need help
<FuzzyTheBear> LuMint :   17.04
<LuMint> FuzzyTheBear: try 16.04
<LuMint> FuzzyTheBear: if it was a new install
<LuMint> FuzzyTheBear: personally I'm running 14.04
<LuMint> and doing fine
<LuMint> a lot of programs are old but if you dont have very specific use cases it is okay
<LuMint> and 16.04 is much newer than that
<FuzzyTheBear> it is a new install .. so .. ok    ill let you know how it goes ..  16.04
<FuzzyTheBear> all it needs to do is basic web
<LuMint> browsing?
<FuzzyTheBear> yeah  that and a bit of word processing .
<LuMint> in that case youd be fine with 14.04, its gonna be supported till 2019
<LuMint> and its upgradable to 16.04 I believe.
<LuMint> yeah, so it is
<LuMint> actually
<LuMint> FuzzyTheBear: installation takes some 20 minutes on a core 2 duo processor
<FuzzyTheBear> 16.04.3  lts  and 14.04.5 lts ..
<LuMint> FuzzyTheBear: so id go with 16.04 and if that fails - 14.04
<LuMint> you see, fixing problems takes time
<FuzzyTheBear> it was really fast to install .. the 20 minutes is about right on too
<LuMint> sometimes its faster to install an older release than to pinpoint the bug and fix it.
<FuzzyTheBear> i had gentoo for 8 years .. tell me about it  ..    lol
<LuMint> anyway, its worth trying provided i dont know much about driver problems and cant really help you out with it
<FuzzyTheBear> rolling baco to an older version is an excellent suggestion
<FuzzyTheBear> downloading both  16 and 14
<LuMint> and you can always try #ubuntu for more response should you encounter the problem, this channel can get really quiet at times.
<LuMint> i mean if those two steps dont solve it
<FuzzyTheBear> i got the feeling it may well do ..  ill start with 16  then 14 ..
<LuMint> suggesting it was drivers, you'd then have to try and install some firmware (in fact - all possible firmware that could possibly work with your graphics card and sound chip)
<LuMint> *supposing
<LuMint> but sometimes installign an older release does work
<FuzzyTheBear> firmware ?      bingo   ! ..   it did mention firmware in the failed package install
<LuMint> me, i cant use anything but 14.04 with a 3.13 kernel because of my grpahics driver
<FuzzyTheBear> i got an old old old radeon
<LuMint> me to
<LuMint> its an x1600pro
<LuMint> getting the sides of the screen chopped off on the left and on the right with any kernel newer than 3.13
<FuzzyTheBear> hold on .. let me see what the card number is .. right quick
<LuMint> even guys on #radeon couldnt pinpoint the bug
<LuMint> FuzzyTheBear: very old radeon cards arent supported by proprietary drivers anymore and have to use the xorg driver
<FuzzyTheBear> rv359  a radeon 9600   !
<LuMint> but, given tthere was a message about a firmware package missing
<FuzzyTheBear> rv350  a radeon 9600
<LuMint> note it could also be a soudn chip issue
<FuzzyTheBear> sound works fine .. it's a soundblaster card
<LuMint> i mean, the browsers crashing on pages with media content, right?
<FuzzyTheBear> ill try the 16 , 14  see how it goes
<FuzzyTheBear> yes it is
<LuMint> there could also be something wrong with html5 decoders or whatever
<LuMint> firefox used to use gstreamer for that iirc
<FuzzyTheBear> you tube .. washington post  anything containing media made it crash
<LuMint> there could be something wrong with those plugins
<LuMint> and their interacting with yoru graphics driver
<LuMint> g2g, gonna leave the pc on to hear from you if it worked or not
<FuzzyTheBear> that's important info ..  ok ..   ill roll to 16 in a few minutes .. but ill give you some news tomorrow .. see how it went ,
<FuzzyTheBear> thank you LuMint
#lubuntu 2017-09-01
<LuMint>  FuzzyTheBear did it work?
<JoeLinux_> Hi! Anyone here have a way to change the image on the login screen of lubuntu 17.04?
<JoeLinux_> Also I'd like to set up Num Lock automatically turning on prior to logging into Lubuntu. I've heard this is done via BIOS but that didn't seem to work
<LargePrime> heyo!  how fo i force gnutls to update, beyond the version that lubuntu is at
<LargePrime> do*
<LargePrime> current version is libgnutls30:  Installed: 3.5.6-4ubuntu4.1
<LargePrime> would like 3.5.15+ for a few bug fixes
<Noob> hi
<Noob> 100% cooler (notebook with battery)
<mmarconm> Noob: its a old notebook ?
<mmarconm> proc cooler or vga cooler ?
<Noob> old notebook
<Noob> a single cooler
<Noob> connected only in energy this problem does not happen
<Noob> There is no problem in cpu or vga
<mmarconm> all the drivers all correct ? see with dmesg command if has some error
<Noob> It's all right
<Noob> ok
#lubuntu 2017-09-02
<Chris__> hi
<Chris__> my audio is not working after installing lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Chris__: Audio in a certain application (Firefox) or in everything?
<Chris__> in everything thanks
<tsimonq2> Chris__: Hm, I'm unsure
<tsimonq2> Is your hardware connected properly?
<Chris__> its an old laptop, it was working before i switch to this
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<tsimonq2> Interesting...
<Chris__> everything else seems to be working fine except audio
<tsimonq2> The people in #ubuntu might have a better answer for this than me
<tsimonq2> Apologies, I don't know where to start in helping you irt that...
<Chris__> is there anyway to manually update drivers?
<tsimonq2> I'm assuming using apt, but I don't know audio devices well
<Chris__> ok thanks tho.
<whathtle> hello, what's the package to enable java from browser in chrome or firefox?
<LuMint> think u need to install a browser plugin for that.
#lubuntu 2018-08-27
<Wafficus> hey question for Lubuntu, what's a good multiplexer terminal with color themes, transparency, and good shortcuts?
<lyorian> Wafficus: screen or tmux probably and good shortcuts is an opinion
<Wafficus> screen or tmux, great!
<Wafficus> do they have transparency options?
<Wafficus> I would have used terminator but transparency support is spotty nowadays
<lyorian> I don't know I don't use transparency
<lyorian> on Lubuntu do you have a compositor
<lyorian> I personally don't care for one
<lyorian> but you need one for transparency
<Wafficus> ah compositor
<Wafficus> what terminal command lets me install that?
#lubuntu 2018-08-28
<ilyaigpetrov> Which email client comes with Lubuntu by default?
<ilyaigpetrov> sylpheed
<leszek> claws
<leszek> wasn't it claws?
<leszek> though yeah sylpheed and claws look a like maybe I just confused them
<lubot5> ctisme was added by: ctisme
<Ihoujin> Hello. I am looking for a little assistance. I have a need to make a change to my lubuntu 16.04 armhf kernel, for raspberry pi 3. I'm not very experienced, but am on the right track. My one hangup is I can not locate the original config file my kernel was built with, and am not experienced enough to setup a new one from scratch. Are the lubuntu build source codes avaliable someplace?
<tsimonq2> Ihoujin: Could you get me the output of uname -r?
<Ihoujin> yes. one moment
<Ihoujin> 4.4.38-v7+
<tsimonq2> hmm
<Ihoujin> that changed from the original when I performed a dist-upgrade before.
<tsimonq2> Ihoujin: Oh, /boot/config-4.4.38-v7+ ?
<Ihoujin> Problem is, my boot directory does not contain the config-uname file
<tsimonq2> Oh, hm.
<tsimonq2> Ihoujin: I'm not sure on this one, ask in #ubuntu?
<Ihoujin> I also tried a fresh image on a blank card. it was not present originally
<tsimonq2> Interesting.
<Ihoujin> alternative locations such as /boot/config is not present, and I do not have a compressed version in /proc either.
<wxl> Ihoujin: try `modprobe configs` and then you might find it in /proc
<tsimonq2> ^
<Ihoujin> You da man!
<Ihoujin> Thank you :)
<wxl> np
<Ihoujin> Thanks for being there. Wish me luck on my build :)
<wxl> good luck
<wxl> you can do it
#lubuntu 2018-08-29
<Wafficus> hey guys, question about installing a terminal emulator called terminator using a .pkg on Lubuntu
<Wafficus> do I just cd into it using LxTerminal, and use the "make" command?
<Wafficus> newbie linux user here
<xangua> Sudo apt-get install lxterminal
<xangua> Wafficus:
<Wafficus> hey there
<Wafficus> yeah I already have lxterminal
<Wafficus> the thing is
<Wafficus> I don't want the latest release at all
<Wafficus> cause it doesn't allow for transparency
<Wafficus> its a known bug, and I downloaded terminator-1.0-2 instead
<Wafficus> I unzipped the .pkg file into its own folder
<Wafficus> the issue I'm having is how to force lubuntu to install the contents of the directory
<Wafficus> I tried following this newbie guide but with no luck:
<Wafficus> https://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<ghostnik11> hi i am having trouble installing lubuntu 18.04 onto asus t100ta. installation fails during grub2 installation. it suddenly hangs and crashes
<ghostnik11> how can i fix this issue and then install properly lubuntu 18.04
<tsimonq2> EFI or BIOS?
<ghostnik11> eif tsimonq2
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: its one of those 2 in 1 devices that came with windows 8. in the past i had ubuntu 16.04 on it and it installed with no problem so when i went to install lubuntu 18.04 i thought i would be a breeze but i have failed now 4 times to install it and it always freezes at the same point
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: Have you tried completely wiping the MBR with GParted prior to starting the installer?
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: no but i always choose to wipe entire disk so i don't know why the mbr actually has stayed
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: Give that a try; if that works then there's a bug on our side.
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: like i need to press esc to be able to see the options i have. then i can get into bios. but the bios only has an option to deactivate uefi. i don't get legacy option in boot
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: okay i will try to have gparted from live usb delete the mbr
<Wafficus> Hi there, I need to install a font called Ahem on my Lubuntu laptop
<Wafficus> is this possible?
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: okay i have deleted everything in the /dev/mmcblk1 hard drive and just have 29.12 gib unallocated space. should i try and run the installation now?
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: Try it.
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: okay its installing and this time in the installation window it said it didn't notice any OS detected on /dev/mmcblk1 so i am crossing my fingers
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: i don't know if this will help but it always seems to freeze around installing i386-efi platform
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: i don't understand why? is there a way i can tell it from live cd to skip grub installation?
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: Skipping GRUB will leave your system unbootable. :P
<ghostnik11> it just froze again once it got to: lubuntu ubiquity: installing for i386-efi platform
<tsimonq2> huh
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: yeah but could i then go back into live cd and tell it to build grub? or no
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: this makes no sense to me. for ubuntu 16.04 it installed with no problem. so i don't know why its freezing
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: Maybe try switching to legacy boot and retrying as a workaround.
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: i don't have an option for legacy boot, these were the 2 in 1 devices that they (oem) put a 32 bit uefi onto a 64bit processor. i don't know why uefi was ever invented, it just gives people a bigger headache
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhh
<tsimonq2> These devices...
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: If Ubuntu 16.04 works, try installing Lubuntu 16.04 and upgrading.
<tsimonq2> Bad Intel is bad...
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: but that would be worst no? why can't i just do a fresh install!! isn't fresh install always better than upgrading?
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: A fresh install upgraded to 18.04 would still be OK.
<ghostnik11> tsimonq2: okay i will try it that way, but won't i lose hard disk space doing it that way?
<tsimonq2> ghostnik11: Not really.
<lubu> anyone have any guides to theme customisation?
<hehehe> how I can find a particular key keycode?
<hehehe> I want to remap keyboard
<hehehe> 2 keys yet to work after water spill
<hehehe> :P
<hehehe> working
<hehehe> :D
<lyorian> hehehe: what did you do?
<hehehe> remapped
<nortti> I upgraded to 18.04.1 lts from 16.04 lts today (system started its life as 14.04 lts). ever since I installed it, there's been a graphical prompt that pops up when I use a passphrase-protected ss key, but it seems to be gone now. is this intended, and how can I configure it back?
<nortti> additionally, it would appear that whatever is used for the graphical sudo prompts doesn't work, since starting synaptic from the menu does nothing and starting it from the command line with the same command gives a terminal-based one
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Hello folks
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Heya
<wxl> o/
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I have lubuntu latest version, any idea how change screen scale, i have a 24 smart tv and font not see
<wxl> 18.04?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Yes
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> All very small in 1920x1080
<wxl> one sec Dario
<wxl> have you tried Preferences > Monitor Settings?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Yes but no see any option for change dpi
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Only resolution and refresh rate
<wxl> ok we might have to do this the hard way
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Ok
<wxl> i.e. with xrandr
<wxl> let me make sure i get the command right
<wxl> oh it's got a --dpi switch yay
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> How?
<wxl> so running xrandr alone will give you a list of all your screens
<wxl> usually they'll be named something like VGA-1 or whatever
<wxl> xrandr --output <NAME> --dpi <VALUE> should be what youw ant
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Yyes
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Ok a second
<wxl> if for some reason that fails, try --scale yxz
<wxl> where y and z are some values like 0.75x0.75
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Command for monitor list?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I need insert 92 dpi
<wxl> xrandr
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Ok
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> VGA-0
#lubuntu 2018-08-30
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Workkk
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> With --scale
<wxl> Dario you'll want to add that to autostart to get it to work every time
<wxl> out of curiosity, what did you use for scale?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> How add to autostart?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I use xrandr --output VGA-0 --scale 0.92x0.92
<wxl> go to Preferences > Default Applications for LXSession > Autostart
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Add command?
<wxl> yep
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> :o
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Thanks thanks thanks
<wxl> no problem :)
<wxl> to be fair i've never messed with dpi/scale before so that was a fun lesson for me :)
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I have search a week the solution in google
<wxl> oh no!
<wxl> next time, remember we're here for you :)
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Hahahah
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Nice
<ghostnik11> hey wanted to get a quick opinion on the matter of reducing the swap size.  Is it bad for me to do it? i have a baytrail cpu and 2gb of ram. my hard disk size is 32gb but after a fresh install with nothing really installed i have: a total of 28gb with 20.6gb being free space. i wanted to know if it would be better to reduce swap size to lets say 10 since by default it is at 60? and if so will it slow down the performance of 
<nortti> I upgraded to 18.04.1 lts from 16.04 lts today (system started its life as 14.04 lts). ever since I installed it, there's been a graphical prompt that pops up when I use a passphrase-protected ssh key, but it seems to be gone now. is this intended, and how can I configure it back?
<nortti> additionally, it would appear that whatever is used for the graphical sudo prompts doesn't work, since starting synaptic from the menu does nothing and starting it from the command line with the same command gives a terminal-based one
<leszek> nortti: sounds like pkexec alias policykit is broken for you
<leszek> take a look at .xsession-errors and look out for errors in that regard
<leszek> otherwise I am not sure how to fix it. Maybe check in general if it is even installed or got removed accidentally
<nortti> I seem to have the polkit library packages, but not lxpolkit. I guess I should have that one?
<nortti> thank. installing that made synaptic work. still gotta figure out the ssh thing
<NinjaKirby> Hi folks, recently X11VNC has started to fail launching at boot/login (it's a .service in /systemd/), if I run the .service script in terminal it works, so something about the service has gone wonky? If there are error logs somewhere for services, can someone point me in the right direction please :)
<NinjaKirby> Sorry, I should have mentioned I'm running Lubuntu 16.04.5
<adamg> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<myth0d26> Ꭱеаⅾ what ІᖇⅭ iᥒvestіgаtiⅴе јoᥙrᥒаliѕtѕ haᴠᥱ unсοᴠᥱred οn thе freᥱᥒоⅾe pᥱԁοⲣһiⅼiɑ ѕϲaᥒdɑl һttⲣs:∕⁄eᥒϲỿϲⅼഠpedⅰaԁrаmɑtіⅽɑ．rѕ᜵Frеeᥒഠⅾᥱɡɑtе
<myth0d26> I tһοught ỿⲟᥙ g∪уs mіgһt bе іᥒtеreѕtᥱⅾ ⅰᥒ tһⅰs blog by frᥱеᥒoԁе stаff mᥱⅿber Ᏼryɑn klοeri Оѕterɡɑаrԁ һttⲣs᛬⁄∕brỿɑᥒοѕtergaarⅾ․ⅽom᜵
<myth0d26> A fаsϲinatіᥒɡ blοg whᥱrᥱ freᥱᥒⲟdᥱ ѕtaff membеr Мɑttһеw mѕt Τrഠ∪t dⲟсᥙⅿеᥒtѕ һіѕ еⅹрᥱriеnⅽеs eyе˗rаpⅰng ỿoᥙnɡ сhⅰⅼdrᥱn httⲣs⁚⁄⁄ϺаttᏚTrοᥙt․ϲoⅿ/
<myth0d26> Ꮤⅰth ഠur IᎡⅭ ɑd sеrviϲе yⲟ∪ ⅽаn rеacһ ɑ ɡlobɑⅼ a∪ԁіenϲe of ᥱntrеprᥱnеurѕ aᥒԁ feᥒtаnуl addісts ᴡіtһ extraоrⅾⅰnаrỿ ᥱᥒgɑɡеmеnt rаtᥱsǃ һttpsː／／ᴡіⅼliampіtcⲟсk．ϲom⧸
<sh4nks14> Ꮤіth οᥙr ΙᖇC ɑⅾ ser∨ⅰⅽe уഠu ϲɑᥒ rеaⅽһ ɑ ɡlοbаl аᥙԁiеᥒсe оf ᥱᥒtrᥱprᥱᥒᥱ∪rs аnd fеntɑnyl aⅾԁⅰcts ᴡⅰth еⅹtrɑоrⅾiᥒarу еnɡagᥱⅿеᥒt rɑtes﹗ httⲣѕ∶᜵᜵wіⅼlіaⅿpⅰtⅽⲟϲk․coⅿ∕
<sh4nks14> І thoᥙɡht уou gᥙyѕ mⅰɡht bᥱ ⅰntᥱrᥱsteⅾ іᥒ thіs bⅼഠg by freenഠԁe staff ⅿeⅿber ᗷryan klⲟerі Οstᥱrɡaarԁ httⲣѕː／⧸brуɑᥒоsterɡɑarⅾ․ϲoⅿ⁄
<sh4nks14> Α fɑsciᥒаting blog whеrᥱ frᥱᥱnഠdᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿᥱmber Mattһеw mѕt Тrഠᥙt ԁοⅽuⅿeᥒts һiѕ eⲭⲣᥱrⅰᥱᥒⅽᥱs ᥱỿе⎼raріᥒɡ ỿഠ∪ng ⅽһіldrᥱn httpѕ⠆⧸／MattSТrο∪t.сοⅿ᜵
<sh4nks14> Rᥱaԁ whɑt ІᖇС іᥒ⋁eѕtigɑtіᴠе јഠᥙrnаⅼіѕtѕ һave ᥙnⅽⲟᴠᥱred οᥒ thе frеᥱᥒഠԁe peⅾοрhilіɑ sсandаl https⁚᜵⁄eᥒⅽỿclⲟⲣᥱdiɑⅾrаmatⅰⅽɑ․rѕ／ᖴrᥱᥱᥒoԁᥱgate
<wxl> changing this channel to be for registered users only to fight spam. if you're having trouble communicating here, please register with nickserv
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 18.04 is out: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | | If you can't send messages here, authenticate to NickServ first
<qwefytuoityty> https://screenshots.firefox.com/oP192ipcmlRp8j6F/null
<wxl> that is the world's smallest screenshot
<wxl> maybe a skype icon?
<qwefytuoityty> yes skype wen start, wrong icon, icon 2x
<qwefytuoityty> when
<wxl> probably a skype issue, unfortunately
<qwefytuoityty> in ubuntu-mate the same. in xubuntu icon norm, but xubuntu installed the same wersion skype from snap
<qwefytuoityty> version
<wxl> set icon site in the panel preferences to a smaller amount until you find the right thing. 20 might get you there
<nortti> after upgrading to lubuntu 18.04 (from 16.04) gnome-keyring is no longer automatically started. I have it installed, and can start it manually. how can I make it start automatically again?
<wxl> nortti: Preferences > Default Applications for LXSession > Autostart
<nortti> oh, I see. that makes sense
<nortti> do you know why it's been disabled?
<wxl> frankly, no
<qwefytuoityty> for skype in lubuntu alsa or pulse is used? or in all Ubuntu's it is used pulse for skype?
<wxl> afaik it didn't change for me
<wxl> qwefytuoityty: 18.04 should be pulse
<wxl> we were alsa-only for quite a while though
<wxl> top comment on that is the best, itd
<wxl> It's a shame they didn't finish their kernel, but at least they got yes working at 10GiB/s.
<nortti> hrm. I enabled "SSH Key Agent" and rebooted, and now gnome-keyring processes are there and SSH_AUTH_SOCK is now set to /tmp/ssh-NrqnqoyhgUWr/agent.1342, which exists. however, when I ssh somewhere it still doesn't use gnome-keyring
<wxl> might want to go verbose to see what's going on
<wxl> to be fair, i usually just use keyring
<nortti> it gives https://ahti.space/~nortti/u/ssh_auth_sock_5e45f487d7c0c7b7316dc1a86b0c30a6.log.text which doesn't seem to contain any mentions of SSH_AUTH_SOCK or anything like that
<wxl> actually it doesn't show there bah
<wxl> nortti: what does `ssh-add -l` say?
<nortti> "The agent has no identities."
<nortti> do I need to manually re-add my things?
<wxl> well the good news is the agent is running
<wxl> now we need to figure out why it's not picking up on your keys
<wxl> can you actually manually add one? `ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa` e.g.
<nortti> yup, can log in with that one too
<wxl> is it just that one key or do you have other keys?
<nortti> just one on this machine
<wxl> and it is an rsa right?
<nortti> yeah
<wxl> harumph
<nortti> interestingly, it *did* pick up the key automatically if I started it manually
<wxl> what do you get out of `grep -R gnome_keyring /etc/pam.d`?
<nortti> /etc/pam.d/lightdm-greeter:auth    optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so, /etc/pam.d/lightdm-greeter:session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start, /etc/pam.d/lightdm:auth    optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so, /etc/pam.d/lightdm:session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
<wxl> hm
<wxl> nortti: takinga  shot in the dark: add "password optional pam_gnome_keyring.so" to /etc/pam.d/passwd
<nortti> what does that do?
<wxl> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeKeyring/Pam
<nortti> ah
<nortti> I guess I'll log out and log in again now?
<wxl> that's the plan
<qwefytuoityty> I use ubuntu in VMware Player. In xubuntu and Ubuntu-mate Skype play a sound with distortions, stuttering. In lubuntu was also sound with distortion. I have not changed anything, only the updates in Lubuntu. But after some time Skype in lubuntu has ceased to play a sound with distortions. skype versions are the same. Now sound play in VMware Player with lubuntu ok, but not in in VMware Player xubuntu, ubuntu mate. versions linux 64 18 in WM player 
<wxl> qwefytuoityty: so lubuntu is better than xubuntu and mate? XD
<qwefytuoityty> I use Lubuntu not ubuntu
<nortti> still doesn't kick in, still gives "The agent has no identities."
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> i guess we've got a bug that needs some further investigation
<nortti> yeah. thanks for helping me with it, at least an explicit ssh-add should work as a stopgap
<wxl> here's another person having the problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043475/lubuntu-18-04-keyring-dbus-not-working
<wxl> could you file a bug?
<qwefytuoityty> i say. this only for skype. The sound for other programs in VMw Player worked and works normally.
<nortti> where's the bug tracker located?
<wxl> open a terminal and `ubuntu-bug some-package`. i'm not sure this is a gnome-keyring problem, so use lubuntu-meta for some-package
<nortti> ah
<wxl> it'll open up a window in launchpad eventually. you'll need to make an account if you don't already have one
<wxl> please include the information we went over above, plus that link i just gave you
<nortti> I shall
<nortti>  hm, should I have the package lubuntu-meta installed?
<wxl> uh maybe i'm remembering the wrong thing 1s
<wxl> aw heck, that's weird. use lubuntu-desktop instead
<nortti> alright
<qwefytuoityty> now the same version skype in VMware Player guest xubuntu, Ubuntu-mate play sound with distortions, stuttering. In VMware Player guest Lubuntu play sound normally. guests 64 18
<wxl> so lubuntu is better :)
<qwefytuoityty> In VMware Player guest Lubuntu play sound normally ib skype
<qwefytuoityty> in
<qwefytuoityty> A month ago and in Lubuntu the same, but in Virtual box  sound play distortions, stuttering any programs any linux :), for my sound card Creative. Hoost Windows
<qwefytuoityty> not test freebsd in virtual machine, OS for logo with devil not for me
<wxl> qwefytuoityty: to be fair, it's not the devil https://www.freebsd.org/copyright/daemon.html
<wxl> it's all based on the original visual pun http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/jpg/foglio.jpg
<wxl> the trident indicates the notion of forking, plus you see pipes and /dev/null, not to mention the daemons themselves which are what we refer to each service as
<qwefytuoityty> daemon bad for me too, if freebsd have logo in image angel, for me angel norm, or any logo image without stupidity. Bad humor have in freebsd developers.
<qwefytuoityty> or it is not humor?
<qwefytuoityty> Example: if the logo with penis, what should I think after seeing such a logo? Is this Linux for gays or not?
#lubuntu 2018-08-31
<qwefytuoityty> i see this: if fast scroll back or forward audio file in audacious player freeze and auto cloused. I have aac ~ 6 hours 24 kbit 48 hz
<lyorian> qwefytuoityty: I don't have any aac files though  does it happen in smaller files?
<qwefytuoityty> Maybe fast and long or jumps through motion | and after -> fast scroll
<qwefytuoityty> 1 mine
<qwefytuoityty> 1 minute
<qwefytuoityty> not test with small files, i used radio = 99% internet radio. this file aac record. and i use first record file aac in audacious
<qwefytuoityty> record internet radio station
<qwefytuoityty> mp3 time 1h 31min no problem
<qwefytuoityty> need file aac to test?
<qwefytuoityty> i can upload aac file
<qwefytuoityty> https://uploadfiles.io/mdnql
<qwefytuoityty> 62 MB
<glith> I installed lubuntu on my laptop but for some reason i cant get audo to work. Ive tried uninstalling and installing again pulseaudio, I've also tried several commands I've found in different forums such as "pulseaudio -D" and "systemctl --user enable pulseaudio && systemctl --user start pulseaudio" but none of them worked. I have a Intel atom x5-z8350 proccessor on my laptop and I'm using the latest release of lubuntu 64 bit.
<ISSE8> hello
<ISSE8> I have a problem booting to EFI screen
<wxl> could you elaborate more?
<ISSE8> yes, picture in first post: https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/other/startup-nsh-uefi-in-oracle-virtualbox-v-5-what-do-i-do-next/
<ISSE8> in the past I managed to start the GUI manually, but forgot what I did
<wxl> that's what you're trying to get to?
<ISSE8> the machine does not boot properly
<ISSE8> rebooted from lubuntu and it booted to this screen
<ISSE8> all I want is to use my machine
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the image?
<ISSE8> it is not a new install
<ISSE8> I have rebooted it from a running lubuntu 15minutes ago
<wxl> then if it worked before but now doesn't, that's pretty strange
<ISSE8> well yes
<ISSE8> it is
<ISSE8> can you remember how to start GUI manually?
<ISSE8> I googled but no dice
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/566315/virtualbox-boots-only-in-uefi-interactive-shell#573672 maybe
<wxl> you didn't switch this from non-EFI to EFI did you?
<ISSE8> not me
<ISSE8> how do you do that?
<wxl> you don't want to. doing that would likely cause the problem.
<wxl> i'm referring to the guest settings in virtualbox under system. you could always try toggling it and see what happens.
<ISSE8> ok, sorry, forget the original picture, this is my actual screen: https://imgur.com/qsRvOwk
<ISSE8> admin
<ISSE8> I just booted the non-EFI thing in bios and it worked?!
<wxl> yeah you probably toggled it before by accident
<wxl> go slap yourself on the hand for presenting the pebkac :)
<ISSE8> pebkac????
<ISSE8> was not in bios anyway??
<ISSE8> admin
<wxl> pebkac = problem exists between keyboard and chair
<ISSE8> let me kill the power, maybe the bios resets?
<ISSE8> no, still working
<wxl> i had little hope that it would change itself :)
<ISSE8> mee to
<ISSE8> cause now I'm still somehow a moron :/
<wxl> you're not a moron :)
<ISSE8> you did not have enough time to trully know me
<ISSE8> :)
<wxl> true enough
<ISSE8> well, you did save the day, so thanks!
<ISSE8> ok, wxl, love and kisses then
<ISSE8> since you wont give me any :)
<ISSE8> bye
<glith> clear
<glith> Hi, does anyone know how to fix audio on an intel SST audio card? It seems to not be working and pavucontrol, alsa, or any other thing doesnt work either
#lubuntu 2018-09-01
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Hello any install lubuntu 18.04 in asus n2m4 sli motherboard?
<wxl> @Dario wrong channel for support
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> What?
<wxl> this is a development channel
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Ohhh sorry
<wxl> hold on let me get you think to the support channel
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> huh
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i'm thinking i'm on the wrng channel
<wxl> my bad :(
 * wxl drinks more tea in an attempt to wake up
<wxl> so you're curious as to whether or not anyone has installed lubuntu on this particular hardware?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Sorry man i in telegram not see channels names
<wxl> we just added a telegram bridge to the support channel, so that's part of the confusion
<wxl> not your fault at all!
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I connet with lubuntu bridge bot haha
<wxl> anyways let's get to your question
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Wait you need more details
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> asus m2n4-sli
<lubot5> nvidia 7900gs x2 sli
<lubot5> boot from CD produces 'Kernel Panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn´t work!'
<wxl> ok, so first thing's first: have you checked the hashes on the ISO after downloading and then run the check on the media to install at the boot screen?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Yes, and i use same in 2 other computers
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> adding noapic at bootime allows you to boot but no audio and no SATA.. nv driver is loaded but results in a black screen
<wxl> out of curiousity, have you tried previous versions, most especially 17.10 or 16.04?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Nope
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Maybe video card
<wxl> in order to eliminate variables, i would start by seeing if this is a regression.. i.e. it used to work but now doesn't
<wxl> it also might be interesting to see whether or not other flavors of 18.04 are behaving better
<wxl> my guess is that it's a driver/kernel issue so it will probably affect all versions of 18.04
<wxl> could you pastebin /var/log/syslog and dmesg?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> How boot in vesa mode?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> I check bios and not have option for disable acpi modes
<wxl> well acpi is essential for power management. you don't want to remove it, ideally
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Haha nice
<lubot5> lbssousa was removed by: lbssousa
<danieru98> the daily build iso of lubuntu cosmic 18.10 comes with lxqt?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<danieru98> great, thanks
#lubuntu 2018-09-02
<gms> hm, is there a reason why https://lubuntu.net/downloads/ points to the 18.04 images and not to the 18.04.1 ones?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @gms, Because we don't control that site.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> We control Lubuntu.me.
<gms> oh
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup.
<gms> whois output looks like lubuntu.me is registered by canonical - but who is controlling lubuntu.net?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> FOSSASIA
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> They refuse to publish up-to-date content and refuse to work with us.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Let's not talk more about this; it's been ongoing for several years and there's nothing new or nothing anyone can do about it yet
<gms> I googled for lubuntu and lubuntu.net was the first hit for me
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> And we can't control that, unfortunately.
<gms> well, you could put some official statement on your lubuntu.me page - e.g. like a tag-line 'the official lubuntu home' and some longer explaining text in an easy to find FAQ entry or something like that - looking through google result this confusion seems to come up often - and if you realize that there are 2 download sites you easily get paranoid regarding the trustworthiness of the downloaded isos
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I can't tell you exactly why we can't do that yet, but an answer is coming.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Believe me, as the main developer of Lubuntu, I want to see it solved, but we're working on it.
<gms> ok
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> For now, push Lubuntu.me as hard as you can, everywhere :)
<Ascavasaion> I did a dist upgrade from 16.01.1 to 18.04.1 and the GUI does not start.  It stgarts, gives Grub menu... shows the booting progress... and then freezes.  I am guessing that it is a graphics driver issue?  the only way I get it to bot is by adding /nomodeset in grub boot options, but that is not a fix, and it does not allow me to do extended desktops as I did before the upgrade.  Any ideas please.
<Ascavasaion> Could this be the problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768610 in nux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1752938 leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [High,Fix released]
<krytarik> Ascavasaion: Please focus on one support channel at a time.
<Ascavasaion> krytarik: Okay
<Ascavasaion> now it does not work at all.  I can into IRC now with my phone
<Ascavasaion> can=came
<krytarik> After doing what you were suggested in #ubuntu?  Just undo it then?
<Ascavasaion> even the original /nomodeset does not work. gets to the screen where the lubuntu icon is on the screen with the alternating dots to show progress.  it does not change... mouse pointer appeared but does not move either.
<Ascavasaion> booting into recovery console to do that right now
<Ascavasaion> it will not let me save the file
<Ascavasaion> tells me that it can't open file for writing... in vi
<Ascavasaion> I edited file from root console with vi. deleted that line... but when I got ESC to do the wq save it refused
<krytarik> Ascavasaion: See https://askubuntu.com/questions/117950/how-do-i-change-file-system-in-recovery-mode-to-read-write-mode
<Ascavasaion> Thank you krytarik ... it worked
<Ascavasaion> Getting the fileststem mounted as read/write I mean
<Ascavasaion> Still no wiser re the issue causing the system to hang on boot.
#lubuntu 2019-08-26
<Jonopoly> does lubuntu 19.04 have hwe kernal?
<lubot> <aptghetto> No
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jonopoly but you can install the package.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, apparently 19.04 doesn't have hwe
<Jonopoly> thanks lubot
<The_LoudSpeaker> lubot bhaiya is so helpful. How so helpful bhaiya? Teach us also bhaiya! lubot bhaiya is so pro! _/\_
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
#lubuntu 2019-08-27
<mrovernet> hello all
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> Wi-Fi isn't working on Lubuntu 19.04. I want to install it but my desktop isn't detecting the hotspot from my phone
<MrSpeedy> Is this Lubuntu support channel?
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> Yes
<MrSpeedy> Hi
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> Uh, hi...
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> I guess?
<MrSpeedy> I having trouble getting into Lubuntu 19.04 installer
<MrSpeedy> Getting into black screen after select "Install Lubuntu" from the boot menu
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> I'm having trouble connecting to Wi-Fi... We both got problems with the same release
<MrSpeedy> Previously I successfully install Lubuntu 18.10 on my netbook
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Dean Nielsen [Wi-Fi isn't working on Lubuntu 19.04. I want to install it but my desktop isn't …], Can you provide some further information about your wireless adapter? Please pastebin the output of `lspci` and give us the link.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [Can you provide some further information about your wireless adapter? Please pas …], I'm sorry, say what? I have no idea what you just said...
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Dean Nielsen [I'm sorry, say what? I have no idea what you just said...], Ok, let's start over. What have you tried so far to connect to WiFi?
<MrSpeedy> I'm not talking about wifi
<lubot> <kc2bez> I know MrSpeedy Dean was.
<lubot> <kc2bez> MrSpeedy are you trying the live iso image of 19.04 on the same computer that had 18.10?
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [Ok, let's start over. What have you tried so far to connect to WiFi?], In the bottom left of the screen is supposed to be Internet Connection, Wi-Fi is whited out and cannot be selected
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/EOA04Im.jpg
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [Can you provide some further information about your wireless adapter? Please pas …], Is lspci a command from the Terminal?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You likely need a driver for your wireless adapter.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> O.K, let me boot my system again and I'll type it in
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [You likely need a driver for your wireless adapter.], I really hope you're right
<MrSpeedy> Yes. Actually I want to clean install to 19.04 but afaik 19.04 using new kernal which removed old intel graphics driver
<MrSpeedy> Now booting into other PC is successful. So nothing wrong with the ISO
<lubot> <kc2bez> MrSpeedy what do you have for a graphics card?
<MrSpeedy> Integrated GPU. Intel GMA 3600. Last support only Windows 7
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Dean Nielsen [I really hope you're right], If your computer is able to plug into an ethernet connection it will be easier to add your driver.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [You likely need a driver for your wireless adapter.], Well there can't be any errors with the iso, the check came back with no errors so I'll run the command.
<MrSpeedy> Surprisingly it works butter smooth when upgarding from 18.10 --> 19.04
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [If your computer is able to plug into an ethernet connection it will be easier t …], I don't have a LAN cable
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/T4IZ6BY.jpg
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> Give me a sec.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/RDGbkGh.jpg
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/rQs9hLx.jpg
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> That's everything Dan
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok thanks, give me a second.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [Ok thanks, give me a second.], No prob!
<MrSpeedy> kc2bez Ok I'll wait
<MrSpeedy> <kc2bez> It seems Lubuntu 18.10 is no more to be downloaded
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is correct MrSpeedy 18.10 is EOL.
<MrSpeedy> Any idea?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If it worked in 18.10 I am not sure why it doesn't in 19.04
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have tested several machines that have integrated intel graphics and they all seem to work.
<lubot> <Dean Nielsen> @kc2bez [Ok thanks, give me a second.], When you find out why I can't connect to a wireless network please send me a PM O.K?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will tag you here Dean
<lubot> <kc2bez> MrSpeedy have you tried a `nomodeset` in the boot menu?
<MrSpeedy> nomodeset not working
<MrSpeedy> Initially only display Lubuntu splash screen, after awhile (maybe booted into desktop) the screen become black
<MrSpeedy> I FINALLY MANAGED
<lubot> <kc2bez> MrSpeedy what did you find?
<MrSpeedy> In boot menu press F6
<MrSpeedy> Select "Expert Mode"
<MrSpeedy> Press Esc
<MrSpeedy> Type "vga=xxx" xxx is random 3 digit number, it's ok if its wrong
<MrSpeedy> Enter to boot Lubuntu
<MrSpeedy> You will greeted with error message "Invalid VGA argument. Please select the available options"
<MrSpeedy> I choose 32x800x600
<MrSpeedy> And BAAM boot into desktop in VESA mode
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for letting us know MrSpeedy
<MrSpeedy> No problem
<MrSpeedy> Will try to install and obtain graphics driver online
<MrSpeedy> Will report back surely
<father> lol
<lubot> emergencyrussia was added by: emergencyrussia
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> umm  my keyboard backlight is not working in eoan?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [umm  my keyboard backlight is not working in eoan?], any ideas ?
#lubuntu 2019-08-28
<lubot> <ctisme> how to force the cursor(pointer) to bottom position far away after 5 seconds
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ctisme [how to force the cursor(pointer) to bottom position far away after 5 seconds], Manually move the mouse / swipe a finger at your touchpad ?
<lubot> <ctisme> https://github.com/pytransitions/transitions#quickstart
<lubot> <ctisme> https://www.python-course.eu/finite_state_machine.php
<lalitmee> Hey guys, how to restore Lubuntu 18.04 default notification popup menu which shows in the top right corner of the window
#lubuntu 2019-08-29
<xeon> hi do i have to do some special setup for laptop hibernation or it should work out of box?
<tomreyn> bqq: unless you use full disk encryption, it hsould work out of the box.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Given that you have swap>=ram
<mikedoty> I installed lubuntu19.  Mostly good stuff.  One small problem I have, wondering if there's a setting I can change - sometimes when I scroll the mouse wheel to e.g. change tabs in chrome, roll up windows etc., sometimes it doesn't register.  I think because there's a threshold setting, and sometimes my wheel doesn't scroll "all the way".
<mikedoty> Is  there a config I could edit to control such a theoretical threshold?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mikedoty: there is a mouse config you can try
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<cyberyl> hey
<n-iCe> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> n-iCe: Namaste!
<n-iCe> eaea
#lubuntu 2019-08-30
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @n-iCe is there anything we can help you with?
<renan> ola
<akk> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> renan: akk: How can we help you?
<akk> I'm a longtime openbox user; just installed a new lubuntu, was playing with lxqt but for my regular user, I'd like to use plain openbox
<akk> but when I chose Openbox as the Session in the login screen, it logs me in and runs the terminal that's in my autostart, but it's still showing the login screen
<akk> and if I move the terminal, it doesn't redraw behind it properly on the root window.
<akk> Trying to figure out what's going on and if I need something special in my autostart to use openbox from sddm.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, taht's the bahaivour of openbox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Actually where trying to disable to enter in an openbox x session, but we couldn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you find out something, it will be good to know.
<akk> So openbox from sddm basically doesn't work, and I should ditch sddm if I want to use openbox?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> basically, we don't know
<akk> Okay, thanks.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> let us know if you find out something.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> akk: I just remembered that we don't install all recommends from openbox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe you could try installing them, but at your own risk
<akk> I did a systemctl disable sddm, rebooted, and now I can log in to the console, start X and openbox seems to be working fine.
<akk> I don't really need a graphical login manager
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good to know.
<akk> though I will eventually want to figure out how to start lxqt for the other user I made on the system.
<akk> Probably just a .xinitrc that calls lxqt, or something.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or tweaking sddm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or killing it after login to openbox.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we haven't experiment on it.
<akk> That could work. But this way seems easier.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I accidently hid the menu of qterminal.
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I get it back?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> alt+v ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ctr+shift+m according to the manual https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.3/qterminal.html
<mhd> Hi
<mhd> Bye
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl thanks! Ctrl+shift+m worked.
<The_LoudSpeaker> alt+v doesn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl thanks! Ctrl+shift+m worked.], the manual is awesome, thanks to @lynorian
<The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian, gawd _/\_
<xuxilves> Mano, é serio que NINGUEM usa IRC
<mystic> how to install skype lubuntu 18,4?
<wxl> mystic: go to skype's website
<mystic> i see
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @mystic Did you look on your package manager
<mystic> yea.. not there.
<wxl> not skype, nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Install the snap
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did you look to see if they have it available for Ubuntu? Even nowadays you could look for a snap
<lubot> * tsimonq2 waits for gasps
<wxl> they have a snap?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Officially by Skype
<wxl> oh well there you go
<wxl> that's probably what's on the website, eh?
<mystic> also lubuntu running slow from my usb.not usually this slow.   maybe needs updating
<wxl> they offer debs and snaps, actually
<wxl> if i remember correctly the deb installs a repo
<wxl> anyways, re: slow, to be expected with usb
<mystic> not this slow usuaally.. hanging bad
<mystic> fresh install.. no idea why
<wxl> what exactly is hanging?
<mystic> anything i try to do.. open hex chat.. type in it.. search package manageer  etc.... have to sometimes just kill the process and start again
<mystic> not like this when i used it before
<wxl> but is it cpu, memory, what?
<mystic> no idea
<wxl> well you could use the task manager to figure that out...
<mystic> how
<wxl> new to linux?
<mystic> cpu 1 %
<mystic> 908mb of 7581 used
<mystic> and skype wont work
<mystic> frozen
<wxl> sounds like you got a broken system
<wxl> so let's back allll the way up
<wxl> how did you install this?
<mystic> but it was really hard t oinstall on usb
<mystic> with rufus
<wxl> oh boy
<mystic> messed up my entire laptop os when i did it first time.. had to reinstall everything
<wxl> you only had windows to work with,e h?
<mystic> i cna only work with windows.. tried ubuntu..  couldt even write it to usb
<wxl> ok where did you get the lubuntu iso?
<mystic> lubuntu website
<wxl> which one?
<mystic> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<wxl> that's good
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso?
<mystic> no
<mystic> sounds complicated
<wxl> that might be your problem right there
<mystic> i never have to do thath other stuff i use
<wxl> 1 single bit of difference can lead to all sorts of problems
<wxl> no, you've gotten lucky
<wxl> you should ALWAYS do that
<mystic> well this os is no good like this thats for sure
<mystic> never mind.. i will try again some other timee
<wxl> if you don't want to do it, fine, but if we can't verify the install, it's really hard to help you
<wxl> ok bye
<mystic> no problem
<mystic> bye
#lubuntu 2019-08-31
<lubot> Ajayjangra was added by: Ajayjangra
<lubot> <Ajayjangra> is it recommended to install lubuntu on … Asus X101H netbook with intel atom 1gb ram ???
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if i remember correctly the deb installs a repo], It does.
<kc2bez> @Ajayjangra it is possible to install Lubuntu on a netbook with those specifications. I have done it myself, the only difference is that the netbook I have has 2gb of RAM.
<lubot> <roheve> @Ajayjangra [is it recommended to install lubuntu on … Asus X101H netbook with intel atom 1gb r …], I have Lubuntu 18.04 running on a 10 year old Asus Aspire One netbook (1 Gb), but limit your browser tabs to a few.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Even more so with a limited setup, you might want to stick to a terminal app only setup. This would include using a terminal multiplexer like Tmux in combination with Browsh or Lynx or W3m as your web browser. If you really need to use the modern web, it's better to at least upgrade your ram if you want to keep that system
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @roheve
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hopefully that helps. Otherwise I've only had slight success with a system with only 2 gigs of ram even with Lubuntu. I recommend 4 gigs or more bare min. to be honest.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I only say this from my own experience from trying to revive an old laptop with 2 gigs ram and either it was the harddrive that was old but it couldn't handle anything more than a single tab in Firefox
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> However you might be able to get by with a terminal setup though. It's not too hard to learn and if you need a tmux config file let me know and I'll link you to mine since mines a bit easier to use from the get go.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Ajayjangra [is it recommended to install lubuntu on … Asus X101H netbook with intel atom 1gb r …], In that case, use Falkon as browser...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use old laptop with last bios 2007 year. amd tl-56, 4gb. Lubuntu 14.04
#lubuntu 2019-09-01
<guiverc> fyi:  https://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue148_en.pdf contains a review of featherpad  (about 3/4 way thru pdf)
<lubot> <Ajayjangra> Thanks all for your kind support👍
<lubot> <N0um3n0> is it correct to install lxqt in 18.04 from this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~lxqt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see why not, but it will be a Lxqt experience, not a lubuntu one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anyway you can ask @tsimonq2  he appears in some uploads
<Guest44453> hey
<Guest44453> good morning for all
<Guest44453> brazilian ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @N0um3n0 [is it correct to install lxqt in 18.04 from this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~lxq …], No
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @Guest44453 [<Guest44453> brazilian ?], No but do you speak Spanish or English? I ask because we have a dedicated Spanish channel as well if you're interested
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @SamuelBanya [No but do you speak Spanish or English? I ask because we have a dedicated Spanis …], We have several support channels, also in Portuguese.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lubuntuemportugues
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [No], Thanks ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have lost my network manager applet from the panel. 19.04
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any ideas hoow do I get t back?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nm-tray Doesn't autostart?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nope.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker preferences->lxqt-config-> session config->auo start
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/1SVdrXw.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> there's no nm-tray there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't know how did it go away.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am unable to connect to wifi atm.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any help would be appreciated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this doesn't look like a lubuntu install, it looks ike an lxqt install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> giing that, probably nm-tray isn't installed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's a lubuntu install
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nm-tray got removed somehow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had built kvantum from source and then after installing kvantum, I was removing things which were needed to build it and at that time I might have ended up removing nm-try
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *nm-tray
<lubot> <kc2bez> can you start nm-tray from runner or the terminal?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nope.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it says install it using apt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> should I?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah installed and have it back now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I wonder how did it go away? I was only removing the build deps for kvantum
<lubot> <kc2bez> One of those build dependancies must have pulled nm-tray too. You could look at your dpkg log.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Also kvantum is in the repo.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lite now that was 2 days ago will have to dig in too back
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Also kvantum is in the repo.], I didn't know, I went to kvantum's github page and follwed instructions there.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apt list *kvantum*
<lubot> <kc2bez> That works too but sometimes it is nice in terms of updates.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [Apt list *kvantum*], That will give you the package name
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ```raman@JARVIS:~$ apt list *kvantum* … Listing... Done … qt5-style-kvantum-l10n/disco,disco 0.10.9+repack-2 all … qt5-style-kvantum-themes/disco,disco 0.10.9+repack-2 all … qt5-style-kvantum/disco 0.10.9+repack-2 amd64 … qt5-style-kvantum/disco 0.10.9+repack-2 i386 … raman@JARVIS:~$```
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> there is not just "kvantum" ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> apt install kvantum says unable to locate package
<kc2bez> !info qt5-style-kvantum disco
<ubottu> qt5-style-kvantum (source: qt5-style-kvantum): Kvantum style engine (binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.9+repack-2 (disco), package size 495 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh! so I should have installed qt5-style-kvantum
<kc2bez> Yeah, that is the one.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [raman@JARVIS:~$ apt list *kvantum* … Listing... Done … qt5-style-kvantum-l10n/disco, …], Is one of this
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Is one of this], ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> From the list, you need to find out which is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [From the list, you need to find out which is.], 👍🏻
<ph88> how do i do a dist upgrade ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @ph88, sudo do-release-upgrade
<The_LoudSpeaker> in the terminal
<ph88> thx :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> welcome :)
#lubuntu 2020-08-24
<pitiye> guys my terminal has mapping CTRL+h for backspace - i want to remove it - how to do that ?
<guiverc> pitiye, I'm not sure you can, like ^M is enter, it's a defined value for ASCII and what the key should be in a terminal
<pitiye> guiverc, CTRL+h is conflicting with my favorite tmux pane resize command Prefix CTRL+h
<pitiye> i just want it not to mess with my tmux
<guiverc> sorry I'm not aware of it (to me the idea is wrong, as it's not how CTRL was mapped to work on an ASCII keyboard in the early unix days)
<pitiye> okay i will get used to new mapping then :D
<guiverc> pitiye, maybe others (with less legacy from decades/eons ago) will have ideas may old brain just ignores as *wrong*
<pitiye> guiverc, i switched to CTRL+LEFT
<guiverc> :)
<pitiye> sacrificed hand movement time for simplicity
<pitiye> :D
<pitiye> guiverc, ur from ?
<guiverc> melb au, no idea what arrow keys are in ascii; so few keyboards had arrow keys when I started (schools got donated junk)
<pitiye> me from cmb lk - we had arrows in my childhood
<Guest67274> 1
<lubot> E was added by: E
<lubot> <A K> Guys after installing lubuntu replacing windows but keeping my 2 drives, the files in the drives have become read only,does  anyone know to solve this?
<lubot> Sara Hill was added by: Sara Hill
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> for each device (/dev/xxx) … perform this action … sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdd1
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [for each device (/dev/xxx) … perform this action … sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdd1], here /dev/sdd1 is mentioned … but have to replace this with your device name
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> It has something to do with Windows adding a file on each partition to enhance suspending or hibernation leaving Linux confused and thinking it's read only mounted
<lubot> <A K> Ha,yes,i just switched over from win10
<Kam> Hi - I'm remotring in Lubuntu 20.4 running on Raspberry4 using RDP. Most the application work find but few are not able start, e.g. plasma-discover with error 'No protocol specified' 'qt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display :10.0' qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even
<Kam> This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could e application may fix this problem.
<Kam> Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, yland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.
<Kam> Aborted
<Kam> I tried searching forums but could not find any hit around using lubuntu via RDP and someon facing this issue. App works fine if you directly login. Thanks.
#lubuntu 2020-08-25
<exobyte> hi
<exobyte> nicee
<NaccN> hello
<NaccN> i have question
<NaccN> what are the system requirements for Lubuntu 20.04?
<wxl> NaccN: not much. amd64, for sure, though. what is your particular concern?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> NaccN: not much. amd64, for sure, though. what is your particular concern?], with two cores and two gigas of ram, it goes perfect
<wxl> with less, it still works :)
<NaccN> i have a 1.6ghz cpu and 2gb ram. will it work well? It's an old computer
<tomreyn> hi NaccN (aka Copesito?)
<tomreyn> wxl will know better, but i assume 2 gb ram is not really enough
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> wxl will know better, but i assume 2 gb ram is not really enough], it is enough for normal use
<NaccN> should i stick with 18.04?
<guiverc> NaccN, 2gb ram, in my opinion it'll depend on what you do, and expect from the box. I still use devices with 1gb, but I'm very careful with what I do & how I do it when ram is <4gb  (even at 4gb I tend to think before I start programs & consider what else is using ram)
<tomreyn> my "normal use" involves firefox with dozens of open tabs
<tomreyn> even with fast ddr4, zram, swapping to nvme, this would be a pain with just 2gb ram
<tomreyn> and if you're unlucky those 2 gb are actually less due to integrated graphics eating some of it for video memory
#lubuntu 2020-08-26
<lubot> <A K> @NaccN [<NaccN> what are the system requirements for Lubuntu 20.04?], For normal use, more it is fine
<lubot> <A K> guys, is it possible to set timer for automatic suspend ?
<wxl> you could create a cronjob
<lubot> Jessica Richardson was added by: Jessica Richardson
#lubuntu 2020-08-27
<tijara> there are extensions to unload unused tabs if you have low ram
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tijara [<tijara> there are extensions to unload unused tabs if you have low ram], Is that in the session settings?
<lubot> Elizabeth Ridgeway was added by: Elizabeth Ridgeway
<tijara> Michael: I'm talking about add-ons like The Great Suspender
<lubot> <Sosos> (Photo, 496x678) https://i.imgur.com/qQJ1rz9.jpg
<tomreyn> Sosos needs a ban, if still present
<wxl> tomreyn: on telegram?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks tomreyn I deleted their message and gave them the ban.
<wxl> ah k
<tomreyn> thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wish it deleted the message in IRC too or at least indicated the message was deleted here, it can be confusing.
<wxl> well IRC has no mechanism to delete the past to be fair
<lubot> <teward001> what wxl said
<lubot> <teward001> and sometimes those of us with starpower here on Telegram jsut whoosh in, delete, and disappear back to work
<lubot> <kc2bez> That ^
<lubot> <A K> im having screen tear now, does anyone know how to fix it
<wxl> run compton
<kmikita> xcompmgr or edit xorg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> can someone help me find out why only one core from the 12 is active?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [can someone help me find out why only one core from the 12 is active?], nm … acpi was turned off
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> how come when I enter "stre" in runner … it suggests "spotify" instead of "stremio"?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 400x201) https://i.imgur.com/ZJyfm3r.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I have that with others too
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> like
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 400x150) https://i.imgur.com/FLmiGmD.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I don't think the runner is good at suggesting packages :p
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because it looks at context too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> look at spótify .desktop, you have snap or deb spotify?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyhow, you could look at https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-runner to understand it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the above case, pcman is who handles the desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's easier to use Super+E for pcman
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I use in search menu, it's easier if I know the app name.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [anyhow, you could look at https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-runner to understand it.], I'll take a look at this tx … but not today anymore … it's past 23h here 😴
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [look at spótify .desktop, you have snap or deb spotify?], flatpak
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [it's easier to use Super+E for pcman], I do that now, tx :)
#lubuntu 2020-08-28
<lubot> <A K> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], what is this, is there a software sore in lubuntu like this.
<lubot> <A K> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], i also need spotify, how do we install this appstore
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I don't have time now to explain
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I'm at my job
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> But I can forward you a movie that helped me do this
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> short one
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://youtu.be/bvybMVRaND0
<lubot> <A K> thanks
<Spookan> Is it possible to encrypt my / hdd after install?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Theoretically
<ath54> Hey I got this on my install
<ath54> The installer failed to create partition on disk 'fedora_localhost-live'.========================================================================================== Create a new partition (231.88 GiB, ext4) on ‘/dev/fedora_localhost-live’ ==========================================================================================
<ath54> ========================================================================================== Job: Create new partition on device ‘/dev/fedora_localhost-live’ ========================================================================================== ========================================================================================== Command:
<ath54> lvm lvcreate --yes --extents 59362 --name fedora_localhost-live ==========================================================================================
<guiverc> ath54, please pastebinit, but is this a Lubuntu question?
<ath54> yes
<ath54> how do I do so?
<ath54> pastebinit that is
<guiverc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<lubot> <aptghetto> I think, Calamares is not able to handle LVM correctly
<kc2bez> ath54: you need to remove those lvm partitions before you install.
<ath54> alrighty will post back after done still looking towards doing the pastebinit
<ath54> The installer failed to create partition on disk 'fedora_localhost-live'.========================================================================================== Create a new partition (231.88 GiB, ext4) on ‘/dev/fedora_localhost-live’ ==========================================================================================
<ath54> ========================================================================================== Job: Create new partition on device ‘/dev/fedora_localhost-live’ ========================================================================================== ========================================================================================== Command:
<ath54> lvm lvcreate --yes --extents 59362 --name fedora_localhost-live ==========================================================================================
<guiverc> if output is routed to pastebinit (|pastebinit), you'll be presented with a URL you paste here for people to look
<ath54> I got it installed by reformatting the disk. It had a locked partition on it and I got it to be deleted by  reformatting with KDE partition editor
<lubot> Stacy Reed was added by: Stacy Reed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @A K [thanks], flatpak aren't build by spotify, snaps and deb are. There are some bugs in snap so I prefer deb https://www.spotify.com/cl/download/linux/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [flatpak aren't build by spotify, snaps and deb are. There are some bugs in snap …], this is better indeed
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> i didn't release it there was a .deb
<lubot> Joe was added by: Joe
<lubot> <Joe> I have a hp mini 110 with an Intel atom n455... Which lubuntu version should I install???
<lubot> <Joe> @Joe [I have a hp mini 110 with an Intel atom n455... Which lubuntu version should I i …], 1 gb ram😔
<genii> That Atom is 64 bit, but it will really chug trying to run KDE
<genii> An SSD will help, but you're probably actually better off to install a lighter desktop
<genii> ..oops, Thought I was in the #kubuntu channel, sorry
<genii> Yeah, so the amd64 /x86_64
<lubot> <Joe> @Joe [I have a hp mini 110 with an Intel atom n455... Which lubuntu version should I i …], Does lubuntu 20 support this
<genii> Yes
<lubot> <Joe> Ok thanks
<genii> Glad to assist
<n-iCe> hello my friends
#lubuntu 2020-08-29
<wu_> HI
<wu_> wow guys i first time using lubuntu
<wu_> its working so super nice
<wu_> i mean so super smooth
<wu_> but why i cant change mouse settings?
<wu_> its not workiong if i change them
<wu_> is someone here?
<ynbu846ye8noubow> Hello. I have an old laptop with limited resources, which I wanted to use for something other than nothing. I installed Ubuntu's "Lubuntu 18.04.5" on it, and used apt to install weechat from whatever Lubuntu's default repositories are. The installation completed, so I thought I was in the clear, but it gave me version 1.9.1, from 2018. It works
<ynbu846ye8noubow> fine, and I wouldn't mind using it indefinitely, but if it is possible, I would install the latest version. Is that something that is possible?
<guiverc> you could look in the snapstore; but they'll use more resources that the deb packaged 18.04 version..  only security fixes are backported to older releases.  for newer features you move to later releases
<guiverc> I also used to like using Ubuntu-MATE's software boutique, it had a nice software list, and added a pre-screened list of PPAs for some software it listed (I trusted their screening so it was nice), however I can't recall how easy it is to use in 18.04; it's less easy than it used to be :(  (they've made it more Ubuntu-MATE specific)
<ynbu846ye8noubow> Hmm, I do have an old lubuntu, don't I
<ynbu846ye8noubow> I wonder how that happened
<guiverc> if you're running x86/32-bit; later supported releases don't support x86/32-bit any longer.. 18.04 is the only choice
<ynbu846ye8noubow> No, I am 64 bit
<ynbu846ye8noubow> It isn't quite THAT old
<ynbu846ye8noubow> My lap top, I mean
<ynbu846ye8noubow> I must have just clicked the wrong thing
<ynbu846ye8noubow> It still works, though. That's all that matters
<guiverc> 18.04 is supported until 2021-April (3 years from release)..  it'll require re-install to upgrade as it was the last release using LXDE
<guiverc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058304/is-there-a-program-like-fedy-but-for-ubuntu is an answer for Software Boutique I gave years ago... it looks like changes occurred in 19.10 so it maybe still a good option for 18.04
<ynbu846ye8noubow> Oh, what does the new one use?
<guiverc> LXQt
<ynbu846ye8noubow> I see
<guiverc> I'd also check you downloaded Lubuntu from a Lubuntu web site.  Getting an older release thinking it was the latest often occurs when people download from non-Lubuntu sites offerring Lubuntu for download
<ynbu846ye8noubow> I'm pretty sure I was there
<ynbu846ye8noubow> I checked the hash sums and everything
<ynbu846ye8noubow> Unless I got them from a sketchy site, also
<guiverc> If you want a Ubuntu flavor web site, don't ask google (it'll send you to 1 of 3 sites, only 1 is legit and under Canonical/Lubuntu/Ubuntu control), go to https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours  (Canonical control that site)
<ynbu846ye8noubow> Oh, yeah, that is where I was
<guiverc> The Lubuntu web site is https://lubuntu.me/
<ynbu846ye8noubow> Yeah, I clicked from official ubuntu site
<guiverc> :)
<ynbu846ye8noubow> I had ubuntu on that lap top before, but gnome is too much
<lubot> <Sara Hill> (Photo, 470x698) https://i.imgur.com/JRFfaxs.jpg
<kmikita> Is this spam? I see this screeshot frequently.
<tomreyn> kmikita: yes, worse, it's a scam
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> out of the blue … Lubuntu doens't find any audio devices anymore
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 311x464) https://i.imgur.com/J8Sdy33.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> this drop down menu should show 2 devices … - from my gpu … - from my motherboard
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I am sure that my hardware is ok … I'm dual booting with an other distro an there the adio just works
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> last thing i did was updating my custom kernel (liquorix)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> but if I boot with the kernel Lubuntu ships with … audio devices aren't detected anymore either
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> it should be more like this
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 648x472) https://i.imgur.com/rbhM1Wb.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 299x87) https://i.imgur.com/oy7C1ps.jpg I just get this symbol
<lubuntu--User> hello
<tomreyn> hi
<lubuntu--User> hey tomreyn
<tomreyn> what's up, lubuntu--User, any support questions?
<lubuntu--User> I think i'm muted in channel, becuase i can't see anybody else chatting
<tomreyn> it's more that nobody else is chatting right now
<guiverc> lubuntu--User, it's a support channel not a chat channel (#lubuntu-offtopic is for chat, it's quiet currently too though)
<lubuntu--User> how many users are here?
<guiverc> my client sees 72 people, but other side of bots there will be more (eg. via bridge to telegram for example)
<lubuntu--User> so 72 ppl and no one chatting is weird
<tomreyn> lubuntu--User: you are chatting, and guiver and i are responding, if only to tell you this channel is just about support questions and answers, not general chat.
<lubuntu--User> if this is a support channel, so why is no one asking for support
<tomreyn> dicsusing this is something you could do in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lubuntu--User> there will be more ppl there?
<lubuntu--User> it doesn't connect to #ubuntu-offtopic
<guiverc> maybe it requires registration  (sorry I can't remember)
<lubot> <A K> i installed vivaldi  , i dont need it anymore.how do i uninstall it?
<guiverc> @A K, the reverse of who it was installed.. it'll depend if you installed a deb package, snap etc...
<guiverc> if unsure, if it's a snap, it'll show when you list snaps, ie. `snap list`
<lubot> <A K> Deb package
<guiverc> `sudo apt remove vivaldi`
<guiverc> or replace vivaldi with whatever the package is named
<guiverc> (it would have been `snap remove vivaldi` for a snap)
<lubot> <A K> (Photo, 1280x416) https://i.imgur.com/8LgoREU.jpg
<lubot> <A K> I dont have snap
<guiverc> try `dpkg -l |grep vival`  (to list packages, grep shows only those with vival in name, or the like till you find it)
<guiverc> what OS/release are you using?
<lubot> <A K> 20.4
<guiverc> sorry I don't see the package in Ubuntu repositories, so don't know name.   try vivaldi-stable maybe
<lubot> <A K> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/SJSM6HZ.jpg
<guiverc> otherwise you'll have to search for it, `apt-cache search vivaldi` for example
<lubot> <A K> Thanks it worked
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <A K> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/mRLYPtM.jpg
<lubot> <A K> Is it possible to divide sda1 into 2 partitions without clearing the data
<lubot> <A K> I need to install another diatro along with lubuntu
<lubot> <A K> @A K [I need to install another diatro along with lubuntu], Distro*
<guiverc> you can re-size partitions (ie. shrink or grow, shrink in this case), however if your disk is partitioned in MBR you can only have 4 primary partitions; you already have 4
<guiverc> to resize you'll need to not be using it (ie. boot live media such as your Lubuntu install media) to resize.  you could remove swap & use that partition if needed, or once it's gone make another extended  to have swap & new partition within extended (you can use swapfiles so don't need swap partition anyway)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> <A K> try https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/4/4.2/muon.html
<href> hey! Is there a way to have a full screen magnifier in lubuntu ?
<href> I don't want something like xzoom or kmag -- I want approximately the same as Windows 10's magnifier, which zooms the whole screen
<href> Alt/+ Alt/- don't work as it don't follow the mouse but requires to use scroll instead
<macgyver1> is there a Lubuntu 19.04 32 bit version? or only 64bit?
<macgyver1> latest version is 19.10?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> 32 bits 18.04
<lubot> <N0um3n0> 64 bits 20.04
<lubot> <N0um3n0> 19.04 and 19.10 are EOL
<macgyver1> ok thw 20.04 will never become 32bit?
<macgyver1> The only choice for 32 bit is 18.04?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> No, the last 32 bits release was 18.10
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @macgyver1 [<macgyver1> The only choice for 32 bit is 18.04?], Yes
<macgyver1> ok
<macgyver1> what is the repo to get updates for lubuntu 32 bit?
<macgyver1> I would like to add a ppa repository to install latest updates in lubuntu 32 bit
<macgyver1> which repository should I add?
<macgyver1> should I add  ppa:lubuntu-dev/staging ? or should I go for another repository?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Michaël Van Bogaert [last thing i did was updating my custom kernel (liquorix)], Kernels can do that sort of things
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Try with previous kernel
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @HMollerCl [Try with previous kernel], I tried doing that … But i've got the same result … Technically the same result with 3 kernels
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> But I might contact Liquorix about this … This came up after booting with their latest kernel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know what liquorix is, I use the supported kernels.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Going back to supported kernel doesn't solve the issue?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> With dmesg you can search for kernel verbose
<macgyver1> I try to update and it says : The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/eugenesan/ppa/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<lubot> Ahmad Shepherd was added by: Ahmad Shepherd
<macgyver1> which ppa repository should I add?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], It seems that it was a bug and it has been fixed in the latest versions, what version of the kernel do you have?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @macgyver1 [<macgyver1> I try to update and it says : The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.n …], Is not a cosmic release in ppa
<lubot> <N0um3n0> And is EOL
<macgyver1> should I find and add a correct ppa? which is the correct ppa to add?
<kc2bez> macgyver1: What are you trying to update?
<macgyver1> I have not installed latest updates to lubuntu cosmic and I want to install latest upbdates
<macgyver1> and latest upgrade packages
<macgyver1> but it says 404 not found
<kc2bez> cosmic is EOL
<kc2bez> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<macgyver1> yes but there is no other version 32bit than cosmic
<kc2bez> You would have to reinstall with 18.04 There is no upgrade path from 18.10 32 bit.
<macgyver1> if I add a ppa repository from 18.04 will it work?
<kc2bez> No
<kc2bez> You can't really downgrade the installation either.
<kc2bez> The only practical way is to backup all your files and reinstall.
<macgyver1> should I wait for them to create a 32 bit version of 19.10, or of 20.04
<macgyver1> ?
<kc2bez> There will never be a 32 bit version for them. 32bit support was dropped.
<kc2bez> https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/
<joe5456> hey, what's the best way to connect an active x session to a tv using an hdmi cable? i want to be able to use the tv as my monitor and hear the audio of the computer coming through the tv too, which i'm assuming the hdmi cable will also be supporting.
<joe5456> i know there's xrandr, but thought that there might be a better program to use. i'm on 20.04
<tomreyn> joe5456: i'm not so much into lubuntu, but i'm sure it provides a graphical display configuration utility, just like gnome does? if your tv supports it, you should be able to configure it there.
<tomreyn> (and TVs with HDMI input usually do, i think)
<tomreyn> joe5456: according tos this it should be    Configuration Center -> Monitor settings    https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.1/LXQt_configuration_center.html
<tomreyn> i.e. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html
<joe5456> tomreyn, thanks, i'll have a look at that
<uki> greetings !  please some help, my wired network stoped working, the device is been disabled at boot, how to fix?
<tomreyn> re-enable the wired network using the network icon on the bottom right corner
<uki> i did that but no go
<uki> I have also created a new wired connection but didnt work either, the device is been disabled while booting the machine, the leds on the socket are off.
<uki> the leds are on until the boot start
<tomreyn> uki: do you have another way to get online with this system?
<uki> im using a offboard card to be able to connect right now, im on the system with the problem
<LimeOn> Hello. Im having a "problem" with "screengrab" program
<LimeOn> I had to use the print key to capure the entire screen, now i have to drag the area i want to do it
<tomreyn> uki: good. let's get some info on what you have there:    lspci -knnv | nc termbin.com 9999
<LimeOn> and i dont know how come back to the other way
<tomreyn> uki: also   dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> LimeOn: should be a matter of not pressing shift, or disabling caps lock
<uki> i got this a output:  https://termbin.com/xzdv
<uki> as*
<tomreyn> so your ethernet chipset is a RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168], driven by the r8169 kernel module
<uki> yea
<tomreyn> uki: what about the other output?
<uki> sec
<uki> here:  https://termbin.com/u8two
<LimeOn> tomreyn: nope, it doenst change it, i just suddenly changed to this other method, i dont know why(I remember an upgrade notification, maybe it changed the program version)
<tomreyn> uki: please install the pending updates, and reboot
<tomreyn> !uptodate | uki
<ubottu> uki: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> LimeOn: hmm, i wouldn'T know then, sorry
<uki> i can not do updates, things stop working, i had to reinstall the system several times due to updates breaking things, the system was working fine and the it froze and the wired network stop working
<LimeOn> tomreyn: no problem, thanks for the answer
<tomreyn> LimeOn: you're welcome, good luck.
<tomreyn> uki: so you're saying that updating to the latest security and bug fixes makes your system freeze?
<uki> no , something happened earlier today and the system froze, after reboot the wired network stoped working, the device is been disabled when the boot start.
<tomreyn> uki: okay, but is this a reason not to install the pending updates now?
<uki> right after turning the machine on, the leds on the network card socket are on, when boot start the leds goes off.   The updates make things go bad, it did happen several times, i had to reinstall several times cos the updates as breaking the system, it is running fine w/o updates
<tomreyn> uki: have you also considered doing a bios upgrade, since you seem to have a rather old one (the latest is version 4306, released 2014/01/26, you have version 0405, released  02/25/2011
<tomreyn> uki: okay, but aren't you saying it's already broken now? so what will get worse by installing the remaining updates?
<uki> ill probably gonna end having to reisntall everything again , all i need is the wired network to work, how to make the device not disable at boot ?
<tomreyn> the wireless network driver / module crashes during or shortly after boot according to the log you posted
<tomreyn> but this shouldn't cause the wired network to break
<uki> this wireless card it temporary just to be able to connect it will be removed from the machine once the wired is working again
<tomreyn> i see.
<uki> the wireless wasnt in the machine b4. i put it on after the problem to be able to connect
<uki> i though maybe reinstalling the network sofware that deal with wired connecion would fix it?
<uki> but i dunno what should be reisntalled
<uki> if that is the case
<tomreyn> the wired network interface was properly detected and the driver loaded during boot. but i don't see it being configured.
<tomreyn> that's the output of    nmcli d 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<uki> here: https://termbin.com/qnct
<tomreyn> i don't think that reinstalling software will help here. based on what you wrote, downgrading some software might help, but we do not know which. you can inspect the latest updates applied tot he system in /var/log/apt/history.log
<tomreyn> so this should be the wired ethernet:  enp4s0  ethernet  unmanaged  --
<uki> yes
<tomreyn> it is not managed by network manager. do you use something other than network manager for managing the network connection then?
<uki> nop , just what come with the system
<tomreyn> networkctl 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<uki> here:  https://termbin.com/qnct
<uki> oops here: https://termbin.com/4umg
<tomreyn> nmcli c | grep ethernet | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> so the wired network connection is neither managed by network-manager nor systemd-networkd at this time.
<uki> https://termbin.com/z9dn
<tomreyn> this next command should either connect your wired network or print an error message. it *may* also break your wireless network:
<tomreyn> nmcli c up 274c3f88-1b5e-4420-a1b8-e14a7461ea20
<uki> if wireless break  , reboot?
<tomreyn> or try reactivating it using the gui, yes
<tomreyn> whatever works
<uki> ok
<uki> Error: Connection activation failed: No suitable device found for this connection (device lo not available because device is strictly unmanaged).
<uki> how to make the card managed ?
<tomreyn> oh right there's no device assigned to this connection profile, so it probably tries lo
<tomreyn> uki: just delete this network connection profile and create a new one for the wired network.
<tomreyn> you should be able to do so using the gui
<uki> i did while ago , no go
<tomreyn> there's also nm-connection-editor, which provides more options
<uki> that is what im using
<tomreyn> and can you be more specific than "no go"?
<uki> did not work
<tomreyn> hah
<uki> state is the same
<uki> the card wanst even listed with ifconfig
<tomreyn> so you were able to create the connection profile fine, and while doing so, you set it up for the enp4s0 network card?
<uki> yes
<uki> enp4s0 wasnt been list by ifconfig
<tomreyn> that's weird, because the connection profile you have now is not associated to enp4s0
<tomreyn> i'm not talking about ifconfig, i'm talking about nm-connection-editor, though
<uki> ok let me try again
<tomreyn> first delete the connection profile, then use 'nmcli c' to verify it is gone.
<tomreyn> then add it again, ensuring you select the enp4s0 network device
<uki> its gone
<tomreyn> if this device is not listed by / available on nm-connection-editor, please point it out
<uki> i did select the device
<uki> nmcli c:  Ethernet 1  568a574e-4b46-4224-a508-fb797843b0d3  ethernet  --
<tomreyn> hmm, it doesn't store the device for some reason.
<tomreyn> ah this may be only listed while it's active
<uki> maybe
<tomreyn> okay, try bringing it up using nmcli again
<tomreyn> nmcli c up 568a574e-4b46-4224-a508-fb797843b0d3
<uki> while ago, b4 coming here.  i manage to bring the device "up" with :  ip link set enp4s0 down
<tomreyn> you brought it up by bringing it down?
<uki> oh sorry copied the wrong command lol,  used the up option yes
<uki> Error: Connection activation failed: No suitable device found for this connection (device lo not available because device is strictly unmanaged).
<tomreyn> ip link show enp4s0
<uki> 2: enp4s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<uki>     link/ether f4:6d:04:1c:89:93 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<tomreyn> well, try bringing it up again, see what happens
<uki> with which command?
<tomreyn> ip link set enp4s0 up
<uki> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted
<tomreyn> chances are that your cable is just broken
<tomreyn> sudo please
<tomreyn> sudo ip link set enp4s0 up
<uki> did, nothing on the output
<tomreyn> ip link show enp4s0
<uki> ip link show enp4s0
<uki> 2: enp4s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<uki>     link/ether f4:6d:04:1c:89:93 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<tomreyn> so it's up now
<uki> look up
<uki> looks*
<tomreyn> nmcli c up 568a574e-4b46-4224-a508-fb797843b0d3
<uki> Error: Connection activation failed: No suitable device found for this connection (device lo not available because device is strictly unmanaged).
<tomreyn> hmm, i don't get it
<uki> ifconfig
<uki> enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<uki>         inet6 fe80::f66d:4ff:fe1c:8993  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
<uki>         inet6 2804:14c:194:935c:f66d:4ff:fe1c:8993  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>
<uki>         ether f4:6d:04:1c:89:93  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
<uki>         RX packets 17  bytes 2520 (2.5 KB)
<tomreyn> use the pastebin
<tomreyn> uki: you can talk again
<tomreyn> (you had been silenced)
<uki> oops sry about that
<uki> here the ifconfig output:  https://termbin.com/erkcd
<uki> i know the card works, i tried with a live medium and it does work
<tomreyn> it has no ipv4 address assigned to it, because dhclient has not been run on it
<tomreyn> do you have a file /etc/netowrk/interfaces, and is it not empty?
<tomreyn> that's /etc/network/interfaces - typo fixed
<uki> the file isnt present, also it isnt present on a different machine with same lubuntu 20.04
<uki> the leds on the device socket came up good sign
<tomreyn> uki: you can run    dhclient enp4s0    which will probably bring it online now. but this wont really help us fix it in general
<uki> got an ipv4 with dhclint -4 enp4s0
<uki> so it probably wont work after reboot right ?
<tomreyn> uki: not without further modifications, i guess.
<tomreyn> i don't understand why it's not getting configured automatically.
<tomreyn> i still think it would be best to install any pensding updates first of all, siunce they could fix and problems that you have now
<uki> test
<uki> funny , i disabled the wifi, the connection is on cable but on the nm-tray it doesnt show any active connection
<uki> test
<uki> funny , i disabled the wifi, the connection is on cable but on the nm-tray it doesnt show any active connection
<uki> hmmm the nm-tray disapeared ...
<uki> hey tomrey thanks very much for the help
<tomreyn> uki: you'Re welcome!
<tomreyn> hope you can solve it somehow.
<uki> im still searching , found this: https://rolandschnabel.de/blog/2020/03/networkmanager-in-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-not-working/
<uki> it is fixed with the instructions on that link !
#lubuntu 2020-08-30
<tomreyn> uki: that's weird, di you install ubuntu server, not lubuntu, then?
<uki> lubuntu 20.04
<uki> not server
<tomreyn> hmm, ok, that's weird.
<uki> now i have to icons on tray hahaha
<uki> alright thank you very very much im out , peace !
<lubot> <A K> Guys sometimes my mouse pointer is moving itself rapidly and is going to top left corner/
<guiverc> @A K, if it's a wireless mouse, I'd check for RF interference (some other electronic device sending a very close signal), if it's corded; I'd boot a *live* system and see if that does the same thing, ie. you may need a new mouse (I've experienced both)
<lubot> <A K> thanks
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I am trying to use the network manager tool that comes with Lubuntu 19.  When I used to open it it used to open a text based setup which was fine.  Now when I try it just gives me a terminal screen with nothing in it.  Could someone please tell me how to fix that, or access it via command line please?
<Ascavasaion> The computer had network access, now it does not as the network manager is gone, broken, or something
<guiverc> Ascavasaion, tehre is no Lubuntu 19, being a desktop release we use year.month format like server releases, and all releases from 2019 are EOL (main Ubuntu and all flavors)
<lubot> Erin Sanchez was added by: Erin Sanchez
<asdplus_> hi
<asdplus_> i am fairly new here anyone willing to show me around?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @asdplus_ [<asdplus_> i am fairly new here anyone willing to show me around?], What is it that you want to know? … Because we have no idea what your current experience is
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Are there programs you want to install? … Do you want to modify certain settings?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @N0um3n0 [It seems that it was a bug and it has been fixed in the latest versions, what ve …], I use the standard kernel as fallback … Mostly I use the Liquorix kernel … But I have the same problem with all of these kernels: … - 5.7.0-19.1-liquorix-amd64 … - 5.7.0-18.1-liquorix-amd64 … - 5.4.0-7642-generic
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> and is this something to worry about? … `ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored` … got this from `journalctl -b`
<lubot> Victor Khelifi was added by: Victor Khelifi
